# Lets get this party started...



## MasterBlaster

A typical day in the life of the Blaster....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Getting in place....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Waiting...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Make that go away, please!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Actually, the worst part wasn't photographed. The two farthest leads were a PITA to twist around into a proper position for the crane to take it. An mpeg of that woulda been cool.


Thats the crane I had to meet at 10:00, Rob.

Three hours, $200.

I can dig that...

But more would be nice.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

I noticed you drilled holes in your hardhat, your not supposta do that you know...and if you do you it anyway, should take it off your head first.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *I noticed you drilled holes in your hardhat, your not supposta do that you know...and if you do you it anyway, should take it off your head first. *




Hardhat? 

Thats a bump cap.

$4.50.

Any other steller observations?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Yeah, are you chipping into a flat bed truck?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here ya go, Mikey...


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Pretty boring party.
A simple job without the lady's aid (crane), and a total yawner with one. There's the total lack of safety gear, which is unfortunately common in the industry, but that hardly makes the job interesting.
The jobs done, nobody got kilt, and you have some beer money.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Geez, Mike. I'm starting to think your not a very amiable amigo.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Come on, I made the joke about drilling holes in your head, looked at the pictures, made fun of your truck, yawned at the work. Would I take time out to do all those things if'n I wasn't amiable???


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> * There's the total lack of safety gear.. *




Please Mr. Mass, expound upon this statement.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thats the beauty of Outlaw Climbing.

The groundies can do what they want, basically.

Most of the time, it don't bother me.

The longer my feet are off the ground, the more dinero I pocket.



Its their call. :angel:


----------



## TREETX

LMAO guys, especially Mike.

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Davidsinatree

Hey, what does LMAO mean and some of the other 4 letter codes that are commonly used.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *... since I am willing to do anything anybody suggests without question.  *


----------



## Davidsinatree

I like seeing action pics like this. I'd like to see more of this so take your digi cams to work guys and learn how to post more pics.
Keep the party rollin lets see some more MB.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by David Hardman _
> *Hey, what does LMAO mean and some of the other 4 letter codes that are commonly used.
> 
> *



IMO in my opinion
IMHO un my honest opinion
FNG crucking new guy
TCOB Takin Care of Buisness

Look up "All Our Abbv."

Carl


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *A simple job without the lady's aid (crane), and a total yawner with one.
> * Most removals seem like yawners to me. butch if it took you 3 hours in the tree WITH the crane, how much longer does it look like it would take without one? 4-5 maybe?
> *There's the total lack of safety gear, which is unfortunately common in the industry,
> *?? Hard hat and specs worn by climber--"total lack" is a little hyperbolic, eh mike?
> *but that hardly makes the job interesting.
> * Maybe not very, but thanks for posting the pics. What would be interesting to know is--Why was the tree cut down? Buds at the end look alive to me; only a little clump of mistletoe. If I did a removal like that the $$ value in my pocket would not make up for the loss of shade etc value to those homes and the community. If all we're doing is deforesting healthy trees out of our communities, that ain't arboriculture imvho.
> If the owner did it out of fear, then is pandering to that fear a good thing?
> *The jobs done, nobody got kilt, and you have some beer money. *


Yeah, that doesn't sound very amiable. How'd you like it if I said "You got some gear money"? 
Mike you posted pics of compost stirred in with airspade--now that was an arborist in action!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Guy wrote, in part:

"Hard hat and specs worn by climber--"total lack" is a little hyperbolic, eh mike?"


MB said something about the hat not being a hard hat. So that means one pair of safety glasses is the total inventory of PPE for a crew of five. So to answer your question Guy, no. 
Although MB did have a climbing rope.  
Did you notice the groundman doing the "Superman"? 
That's what we call it when you stand directly behind the chipper, stick both arms straight out in front of you and put them into the chipper chute.

Other than that, it looks like the job went fine. I don't mean to be critical, it's just that the day isn't complete for me until I give MB a hard time.


----------



## treehugger01

Family Friends and 8 X 10's 
Thats what life is all about!
Nice montage NE what camera you folks useing


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *
> Did you notice the groundman doing the "Superman"?
> *




Nope.


----------



## treehugger01

Wonder how much money they got in the rig
Ill guess at 6,000 for the chipper and 6,000 for the truck?
I need me a rig like that. Anyone got one?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Whoops, I forgot one...


----------



## treehugger01

Thats rock and roll MB thank ya.
Do you crane out dead pines much. Hard hat comes in handy there.


----------



## SilverBlue

"I don't mean to be critical"




Hey that’s what we are here for Mike! Great work Butch, but I do hope that your noggin does not get a flogging with that hat. I can’t imagine wearing one without ventilation in that heat you get down there.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

If you look close you'll see what I mean.


----------



## treehugger01

I wear the red Petzl ECRIN-ST yes sir it get pretty darn near hot.
First day i wore it was doing some limbing on the ground. I set it down because it was hot, cut one limb and Whack! right on my head. Wipped wht water out my eyes. and put it back on.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

It's not that hot, Mb's wearing two thick shirts.


----------



## treehugger01

Thats a good point mike those guys are standing under that monster limb. Thats the problem I got with being a contract climber. No one ever will listen to the climber. You wont be heere tommorow, your not their boss kinda mentality. When I contract and work a crew i dont know I really have to stay on my toes to keep um all safe. Alot can go wrong especially when its each man for himself mentality.
Contracting out climbing its imperative i try and maintain full control of the crew even if there not mine. Its had to do thou while your smoking the tree. I dont have a booming voice and rarely yell from 90 feet.


----------



## treehugger01

I think about 60 $ would solve the communication problems.

A two way walki talki set 1 for climber. 1 for your safety enforcer.
note: safety enforcer could be the lowest most underpaid dude.


----------



## MasterBlaster

That bump cap has taken some mighty good hits, I woulda hated to not have it on. Yea, the vent holes, thats my summer cap. I'm still waiting to get to wear my winter hat. 

Yes TH, I do use a crane when needed for dead pines. You have to make extra sure any boom/tree interaction is minimal, or you might find yourself dealing with an overhead bombardment. The last time that happened to me a snag ripped my forearm open.

Any dead tree requires EXTRA CAUTION.

EXTRA, EXTRA CAUTION!!!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Nice work on pix, especially Erics slideshow/.gif sequence of shots; approaching a video story.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *If you look close you'll see what I mean. *




Yur seeing things, Mike. I know exactly where the three men are in that pic. None of them are doing what your saying.
I was there, remember?

Two shirts, huh? Use your amazing powers of deduction to see that these pics were of the first cuts. Guess what the first thing I did was after I made those cuts?

Hint; a piece of clothing, hitting the ground.



I bet you'ld complain about a new rope at yur hanging!


----------



## treehugger01

I bet you'ld complain about a new rope at yur hanging! 
thats funny. I prolly wood to


----------



## SilverBlue

It looks like Butch is riding the limb does it not?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thanks for the closeup, Rob. It DOES look like that! HA!

Maybe MM can point out that GM for us.


----------



## treehugger01

WT heck!

I have rope the spar to the ground its easy to do. 

1) tighten crane
2) make verticle snap cut
3) take 5 steps up.
4) Rock the piece back and forth
5) boom up!


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by treehugger01 _
> *WT heck!
> 
> I have rope the spar to the ground its easy to do.
> 
> 1) tighten crane
> 2) make verticle snap cut
> 3) take 5 steps up.
> 4) Rock the piece back and forth
> 5) boom up! *






Uhhhhh, WHAT?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Don't you see his two feet sticking out of the chipper? 
If not, where's the third ground man?
You gotta do head counts at the end of every job Butch!


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *
> You gotta do head counts at the end of every job Butch! *




The 'end' of every job is not my concern.

I'm long gone by that time.


----------



## SilverBlue

Oh Yah! I see it!


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *MB said something about the hat not being a hard hat. So to answer your question Guy, no.
> * If it walks like a duck...If it's a hard hat that's slightly perforated, it's still a hard hat, and PPE is not totally lacking, thus thou hyperbolized.
> *Did you notice the groundmanstick both arms straight out in front of you and put them into the chipper chute.
> *no I didn't, but there is the one pic where all you can see is the guy's legs behind the chute, so it's a good guess that body parts are in the space where the mfr says not to.
> Gosh I would never do such a thing!
> Mine's so slow it's less of a risk, but still would be a tisk tisk! I also check the lugs each and every time I move the chipper, per mfr specs
> * I don't mean to be critical, it's just that the day isn't complete for me until I give MB a hard time.
> *


Guess mine's not until I do you, and MB--why'd the tree come down? And erik that was a fun vid clip, but why'd that tree come down?
Guess I'll post a poll instead of hoping for those trivial facts here.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Guy:
*"If it walks like a duck...If it's a hard hat that's slightly perforated, it's still a hard hat, and PPE is not totally lacking, thus thou hyperbolized."
*

From osha.gov:

*"Modifying the hard hat by drilling holes or painting should not occur unless in accordance with manufacturer's recommendations. 
Bump caps do not meet hard hat requirements. "*


----------



## rbtree

You guys are hilarious.

Here's what MM did to one of my guys.... a while back. i see he's keeping in practice...


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> From osha.gov:
> 
> [b painting should not occur unless in accordance with manufacturer's recommendations.
> [/B]


So a drop of paint makes it something other than PPE? There is good sense in following some safety standards, and a good idea to follow ANSI so the public knows what the industry expects from itself, but there is fanatic obsession with fault-finding "I'm safer than you" in rigidly adhering to nonsense such as this.

If I follow UK govt micromanagement on safety etc., am I a better arborist?

How is paint going to make the wearer less safe? If the climber in the pic rbtree attached wore a paint-free brain bucket, will he be OK?


----------



## treehugger01

RB
Thats rock and roll!
Kick butt photo!


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by treehugger01 _
> *Family Friends and 8 X 10's
> Thats what life is all about!
> Nice montage NE what camera you folks useing *



Vivitar Vivi-cam 625 (2.1mP) & 128mb SD (not top o the line, but pretty good & on sale for a song)

ULead Photo-Impact XL, Irfanview, & ULead GIF Animator 5.2

It's funny... the software cost me more than the camera did, but it works better than the crappy freebie stuff they come with.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Hey, MB posted the pictures. Don't you think he would like some feedback? He doesn't seem like the type who just wants gratuitous complements.
His crane looks like it's in the best spot, he's taking nice sized pieces, I'm sure his saw is sharp. The only glaring problem is lack of some basic safety gear.
Osha and ansi don't want Butch to wear a bump cap because it doesn't work as well as a real hard hat. In this industry it could save his life.
Not painting a hard hat isn't the worst rule, your supposed to throw them away once they are 2 years old (or is it 5?), becuse of solar degradation or something. 
In all fairness, you want the hard hat to work up to specification. If you're putting chemicals on them and drilling holes, how can you be sure what kind of impact the hat will take?
If I come to work on a crew who's looking like Butch's, I pull the tree service owner to the side and tell him to look and think how his crew's image is percieved by the customer. No owner wants his crew to look bad. Most times that will initiate change.


----------



## NeTree

Guy,

That was one of 8 pines I removed. 4 of the 8 had varying degrees of heart-rot, but the main reasons were:

Lack of a lawn

Trees too big for the landscape

Customer didn't like them


We'll be back in the spring to do some soil work, and then plant some specimens better suited to the location.

The customer wants a Japanese Maple definitely- the others we've yet to decide on.

I'm just happy that trees will be put back where trees once stood.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *
> If I come to work on a crew who's looking like Butch's, I pull the tree service owner to the side and tell him to look and think how his crew's image is percieved by the customer. *





Yeah, the tree guys down here just love suggestions like that. You outta come down here strictly as an advisor, you'ld go over real good - probably get rich!

Mike, ya gotta get it in yur head - thats NOT my 'crew'. I have no 'crew'. Those guys are there when I arrive and they are there when I leave.

My crew would look more like this...


----------



## Eagle1

just curious MB. What kind on knot do you use for peices that large.
Actually, what knot(s) do you like to use when lowering?


----------



## MasterBlaster

No knot at all, its a tubular sling.

Sometimes with a clevis, sometimes not.

But if I had to use a knot, it would be the only knot any climber should ever use to girth hitch a load, a running bowline.


----------



## kf_tree

typical lazy southern tree svc.......calling in a crane so the ground crew doesn't have to drag brush and hump wood.


----------



## Eagle1

MB.
"true dat" about the RBL.
I was just curious mainly about the rig. Thanks, and by the way nice pics.


----------



## kf_tree

.


----------



## kf_tree

the guinnia gang plank in the back round


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *No knot at all, its a tubular sling...
> 
> But if I had to use a knot, it would be the only knot any climber should ever use to girth hitch a load, a running bowline. *



i'd modify that to a half hitch running bowline; kind like the half hitch before the eye of the loosely braided timber hitch to make a killick (some ben known to say Kelleg Hitch). This drags spars straighter on the ground, and i suspect similar charachteristichs in air, especially lifting vertical, bottom heavy spars. My buddy Stretch thinks that there is something stabilizing in the length of the tensioned line against the spar running from the half hitch to the bowline. It does seem to have a smoother motion like that to me when the distance between half hitch and choking eye at end of line (be it bowline or tim-bear hitch) is longer; that tensioned line pressing against the spar might just do something, it is force, ran an extra distance.

In addition i think with preceding half is more secure, by grabbing it's host /prey(the load) 2x, gaining an extra choking grip from the added choking half hitch that takes the load first, any force after that (which will be lessened), powers the bowline choking ring closed around the prey. In addition, each choking ring should be scheduled to catch/be dogged by imperfections in cylinder, the choke ring standing between the forces of the C.o.B. and the imperfection/stop, or i cuts me'own positive mechnical stop(s). That also makes it less likely to be tempted to choke the line tight down to the spar on large stuff, whereby that superloads that part of the line by leveraging it, a teepee in the line is best at the choking rings.

Also, alike Sherrill's longer eyesplice strategy, keeps the main load off the 'joint' of the knot in the line, making more secure, especially if knot is reused, and half hitch can randomly be placed so that the main load never bends line the sharpest at the same exact location every load, making for longer rope life etc.


----------



## ORclimber

> _Originally posted by TheTreeSpyder _
> *i'd modify that to a half hitch running bowline; kind like the half hitch before the eye of the loosely braided timber hitch to make a killick ]*


*

That's how I was taught to use it on heavy stuff, to add grip and make the bowline easier to untie. 

Been using the clove hitch more often lately, especially when lowering multiple branches.*


----------



## ORclimber

Here's an old "Get that thing away from me!"


----------



## ORclimber

Not a puny top.


----------



## treehugger01

shoot fire I thought I done trees.
Great crane pics !
Big as s cranes too!


----------



## kurtztree

What ton crane average do you guys rent and the average boom length? Just curious looks like fun. nice pictures


----------



## MasterBlaster

17 to 80 tons, so far.

Heres a 30...


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## Eagle1

Awsome pics.


----------



## monkeypuzzle

My very first crane job. I was 23 and skeerd to death. Lot of folks watching,which didn't help me out much.


----------



## monkeypuzzle

#2


----------



## monkeypuzzle

#3


----------



## monkeypuzzle

#4


----------



## monkeypuzzle

#5


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool, Stevie!  

Carrying off some nice loads, there.


----------



## monkeypuzzle

#6


----------



## MasterBlaster

Why was the jib swung? It looks like there was plenty of boom left, ya coulda took even bigger pieces!


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

For sure, keep 'em coming! I'ld like to see an album of all the good pics at AS.

I guess I already do, cause I save most of them to a folder that I use as my screensaver.

Just resize 'em people, so they ain't too huge, eh?


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## monkeypuzzle

Butch, the crane was kinda far from the tree,40 feet maybe. That guy would pic anything you wanted to cut. We no longer use them because they killed a guy, put him into a power line. They went to a basket deal???? I've never seen it in action.

I really hated to cut this huge water oak, but it was a job for the Dept. of Transportation. They needed to widen the road and put in a sidewalk.


----------



## monkeypuzzle

#2 I don't know how to resize yet Butch.


----------



## monkeypuzzle

RockyJ, do you remember this tree. It was across from the post office. You spotted it while driving up for the climb we had. The homeowner is a ??????? and waited untill it started putting holes in his roof before he called. 

I only took the limbs off and left what you saw standing. It fell and flatend his house just a few months ago.


----------



## monkeypuzzle

It was a tricky tree because it was so dead. Note where the sling is.Lots of FLOP.


----------



## monkeypuzzle

Last one.


----------



## MasterBlaster

That last pic MP, was the sling in the right place?

It looks like the makings of a hard flip.


----------



## monkeypuzzle

Butch, it WAS in the wrong place, they all were in the wrong place.That tree was in very bad shape and we decided that was the best place for sling placment. I was not a happy camper. It was right next to the house and a few of the limbs I had to cut,hold and chunck while hanging from the ball,small firewood size.


I will try and get by there this week Brian and take a pic of the Magnolia tree in the front yard of same yard. You will understand what kind of man I had to deal with. Ladder cut about 15' up, no under cut, barber chair city, and took out the fence.The limb is still connected to the tree.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by rborist1 _
> *PPE? *



All the pictures have been fun to see but I think Craig has repeatedly shown what everyone here should be shooting for as far as professional appearence is concerned, great workmanship too.
He's the best arborist here, hands down.


----------



## MasterBlaster

This ain't a contest, Mike.

But thanks for your opinion.

We love to hear 'em.


----------



## SilverBlue

I for one won't judge who is the best just by posting on this forum, it would have to be in person. I find it cool how Craig is able to ride the ball to the top by biting on the hook though Way to go Craig!


----------



## kf_tree

one more


----------



## MasterBlaster

KF, those shadow shots are allways cool!


----------



## monkeypuzzle

Wood someone find MM a female.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Yeah, what a loser.


----------



## monkeypuzzle

You shouldn't be so hard on yourself Mike.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Oh you were talking about me...uhh...OHH!

Never mind.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## Gord

posted all of my crane pics already...so here are a few of one that would have been a lot quicker had a crane been able to reach.

tall trees, west vancouver 

rigging down the spar, block set in adjacent fir 

pizza slices for last ten feet 

western hemlock, topped about 100.' the douglas firs beside are about 145'. this neighborhood has the largest firs i've seen on any residential property, several 6-8' DBH.


----------



## Scars2prove-it

Crane operators around here won't let people ride the ball or even a basket. I guess regulations are different here. I was thinking of buying a truck crane. Do you guys think they are big enough to make them worthwhile? What size do you recommend?


----------



## rbtree

How's this for a sizeable pick with a 17 ton truck mount? we took these smallish firs in 16 to 55 foot long sections!

Finding Mike and his company has been a godsend for us, we have done many jobs with his small maneuverable 85 foot reach unit, and his prices are unworldly low too boot!


----------



## rbtree

How about this appx 6-7000 lb 43 inch butt maple log.

I don't think a 24 foot wide crane could have gotten set up on this job. We've had many other jobs where Mike's truck was the only way, short of a big expensive crane. And we've picked many logs weighing well over 7000 lb, as long as we're able to get close.


----------



## rbtree

Nice setting, eh? Another one from the same job, just a light weight pick. We brushed this tree out, lots of speed lining, without the crane. Would have been no place to set the brush.


----------



## Lumberjack

I have been pondering what would be better, a bucket truck or a 17 ton crane like the one in rbtree's post. They advertise one in TCI that has a high hook height (around 140? w/ optional jib?) for around 80,000. I could see how I could ride the ball to the top, tie in and work it down, using the crane.

Just another thought.


Carl


----------



## rbtree

It is 19 degrees outside this morning, so us wimps are going to start late. I know I know, Craig, that is a heat wave to you, ya stud!

Amazing survival story of a skier being found after 4 days missing from Alpental. The story has one thing wrong, tho. Temps dropped as low as 4 degrees in that area:
http://archives.seattletimes.nwsour...ug=skier05m&date=20040105&query=Dan+Witkowski

Link to the some pics of the patrolled backcountry that we ski, it is some of the hairiest terrain anywhere, bar none. http://www.alpental.com


----------



## rbtree

You guys got me started, so here ya go, tree tramps

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5574&highlight=cottonwood

Link to the whole story is above. On this one, when I walked back to the trunk, using the ball for a tie in, and at an extreme angle, the hung dead section started tipping down with my weight. So I kind of ran and jumped to solid wood!


----------



## rbtree

Eye candy.

I love living in this dreary PNWet


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

It's amazing to that small crane lift those huge pieses. Great pictures RB.
It's nice to see guys wearing PPE, makes you look very professional, even though we know better.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

The first pic attatched to the site.






So far Darin has not seen fit to purge the archive. We have near 10,000 image files in there.

You can do random searches by changing the number at the end of the address.

If you like a pic, of course you can bookmark it till Darin decides to do a purge.

I'm trying to get acess to the server to do a library of older pictures. Not sure if it will ever happen though.


----------



## rbtree

I've been way busy for months lately, plus have had lots of problems with my old puter. So I've got a backlog of pics and stories to post. Any now the skiing is out of this world....

This maple was very very dead, but turned out easier than we thought. We were able to tie in high and do a lot without the crane.


----------



## rbtree

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *It's amazing to that small crane lift those huge pieses. Great pictures RB.
> It's nice to see guys wearing PPE, makes you look very professional, even though we know better. *



MM, ya needs to git a reel job...maybe in a film editing room in Hollyweed?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Now what did i say about gratuitouse use of the impudent digit?????


----------



## rbtree

Not bad, JPS..the speel chicker is almos werkin fer ya


----------



## rbtree

A pic from the job from hell, 3-4 days, 6.5 loads of chips and two truck and trailer loads of junk kwood, plus some minor damage that we did..and a broken cxhipper clutch early on in nthe job.


----------



## rbtree

But we still found time for some fun..loading the 5.5x6.5 foot butt log


----------



## rbtree

Somebody in this pic needs some professional help?


----------



## rbtree

The 42 inch bar was all used up on this low grade log.


----------



## treehugger01

Incrediable picks!
Monster pieces.
Do you own the crane RB?
Nice really nice. I almost peed my pants just clickin um.heh


----------



## treehugger01

Gord,
This pic of your monster tree without the crane is a incrediable pic brother. Not to blow no steam or other wize flame ya but..This is what its all about to me. 
The dedication to make it that far down to the ground is evidence we surpass insurmountable odds. Seeminginly effortlessly by wood be observers.I know what it takes to keep digging in with the spikes just a few feet off the ground. That my brother is what sets up professionals apart. Going that extra step for a job well done.
HOOOAAA! GORD!


----------



## treehugger01

oh here it is again.
Gord the man!


----------



## treehugger01

*digital watermarking*

digimark is a simple plug in to water mark your photograps and to prevent piracy. 

Heres the link:
They even have tracer programs that you can trace the photos where they go.. kool

http://www.peimag.com/pdf/pei01/pei0501/binderpei0501.pdf


----------



## Matt Follett

Flipping through here earlier today sent me to the developers to get some pics finished (yeah dark ages)

But before I pick them up... I wnat to ponder the use of cranes, and perhaps this is worth of another thread, but after a, um, well, ah not so pleasent in tree exprience with a 90 ton this summer (it was fun but) how do your favorite opperators work?

my 'go to guy' on the scary ones uses a beat up old relic of a 40 ton, (I think. it predates WWI I think, and I'm not up on my crane ID that far back...) but anyway he chokes right up on the pick with the boom, a short as he can then together we set a notch and intended direction and he can maniputale the pick any which way with INCREADIBLE skill. The incident this summer, required 130' of side reach, so his boom wouldn't make it, we called in a local 'big company' and the brought in 200 feet of stick, but the operator kept it way up high, 30' or more of cable, the crown portions bounced all over the place, as they came free, hardley smooth at all, now vis was distorted and hey, a long way away to boot, but I think back now and wonder if all the oppertunity for swing, and error might have attributed to it, anyway here's this summer, and I get the recent ones tonight

opps sorry not resized I'll get the next one


----------



## Matt Follett

My stoopid computer crashed in the process, I took a bat to it! they'll come later, once I finish putting the pieces of hard dirve back together

arrh


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

RB Man, more great pix, in your pic { dubil dead maple1w.jpg} right after JP's post showing the first tree pic on site in the thread; has a Husky hangin from 1 tree/lead i guess.

But also, it looks like there is a line going from the spar to the climber? That seems even more unlikely with tree in background, or one with saw in it for whatever such a tag line would be? or directly to 'pit crew'/ground control.

So, is that a trick ya got, or just camera trick?


----------



## rbtree

Yo Kenny,

Yeah, I'd hung the 346 or 372 after making a bigger low cut. I think I'd gotten that second line stuck in a crotch, left a biner on the end or sumthin'

The tree had been dead for 3-4 years, so we were very apprehensive about the job. That last large pick had me worried. Had it tied in two or three places, but was still concerned that it might come apart. I have a video of chipping which produced dust clouds that were huge!

It hit about 28 for a high today, we climbed and logged 3 trees, about 2000 board feet, 18 to 26 foot lengths...sure kicked up some dirt. 

Biggest snow storm since 96 is coming our way...up to 10 inches. Back in 96, close to 50 inches fell in my area in three storms...marinas collapsed, all kinds of carnage. It is supposed to all change to rain late tomorrow. I think I'm going skiing!!!

Here's Ian belaying Eli back into the tree after lunch. Note the missing bark! He and I had each worked a side of the tree, which was overhanging both roofs. Eli was cutting and dropping some sizeable branches perfectly in the tiny drop zone. Saved a lot of time with free dropping. He climbed his first tree last Feb...fastest learner I've ever seen! Notice the plywood on both roofs..just in case something broke..or we missed a drop.


----------



## rbtree

First thing we did was guy the multi leaders together. Now Eli is working higher stuff out. I finished up day one by getting quite a bit above the guy points. I found more wood fiber strength than I expected, which made us all very happy. Thus, we were able to get the front part of the top completed, thus saving crane time the next day. I knew my crane guy would be pushing it to get up high enough, but he managed to have just the reach we needed.


----------



## rbtree

Big leaf maple can be so multi stemmed that they get really time consuming to wreck...

The job was spread over two days, maybe about 32 manhours, we got $2200, minus the $300 crane fees and the 300 to a friend who gave us the job. A low price, but we made plenty on the other jobs for the rest of the two days.


----------



## rbtree

*Hey MB*

Butch, a couple questions about the pics that started this thread, if I may.

What capacity and reach is that truck mount? Does it have the back outriggers that only extend out a bit? So, I'm wondering, why it isn't nosed in to be closer to the action and to be in a stronger position for the picks, closer to the wide main outriggers? That looks like quite a reach for a boom truck either way. Not being able to see the whole layout form the pics, I'm sure there is a reasonable answer.

Here's a pic of a recent job we did...2.5 truckloads of chips, 2 days, 5 guys, 2 climbers, underbid...was the largest white pine in Seattle.
I'll start a thread for it.


----------



## Lumberjack

A commercial air conditioning company I used to work for had a small truck mounted crane. It had the standard angled outriggers by the boom and the little ones in the back that fold down. I ran it for them for the better part of a summer, picking units of of buildings, loading the old units, placing the new ones, hooking up trailers that didn't have jacks, ect. One thing that was important in were you put the crane was that you could reach from the pick to the place for it to be dropped.

That might be why the crane was were it was, I know on the company crane tho, the didn't like for you to lift off the front end, as the rear would lift easily, and they were right. 

Wish I had a crane, life would be easier.


----------



## MasterBlaster

RB, it was a 17 ton, not sure about the reach. It coulda been closer, but there was a bunch of landscaping in the way. 



I notice a lot of you leave stubs during your takedown - any reason why?

Stubs = PITA!!!


----------



## treehugger01

I leave stubs when im thining with a 4 sectional pole saw


----------



## MasterBlaster

Heres a 'lil Water Oak I wrecked yesterday.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Another...


----------



## Guy Meilleur

I hate to bore ya with the same question Butch, but why'd that one come down?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Same old ignorant story. The fool.. er, owner of the business was worried the tree would 'hurt' his building. Instead of opting for proper pruning/ maintainance, he choose to look at blue sky.
The tree was a perfectly healthy 60 - 80 year old Water Oak.

You'ld suffer a stroke if you saw all the trees I de-construct on a routine basis. It seems like I do less and less trimming, and a whole lot more TD's lately.

I don't like it, but I gotta work.

But ya know? I really don't like it! 

I need to learn Murph's tobacco ritual...


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> * owner of the business was worried the tree would 'hurt' his building.
> 
> * THAT building? It looks ancient and decrepit--what could the tree so to it? Don't the morons you sub for have any ability to point out value and sell maintenance? Do they give a flip? Who is more ignorant; the bldg owner or the tree "service" people?
> 
> *I don't like it, but I gotta work.
> * With all due respect, doing that kind of work would make me feel like a hoe, and I don't mean a garden implement. No offense meant here, but your climbing ability is a gift from the creator, and you use it to destroy creation.
> But I guess a sub or employee would have to go to a lot of trouble to assert his values on the operation.
> *But ya know? I really don't like it!( *


If that's true, and your skills are in demand, could you start setting conditions, or educating tree owners, or something?
Too many TD's like that one will suck your soul dry. You'll freeze up inside, waking up at 3 a.m. not knowing why. Don't let it happen! Tobacco ritual?


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *
> 
> I notice a lot of you leave stubs during your takedown - any reason why?
> 
> Stubs = PITA!!!  *




Can't speak for anyone else, but I leave stubs when working anything with only one main stem (such as pine) for two reasons:

1) If I gaff out while working my way up, it's nice to know I'm only gonna nut-slide 5 or 10 feet, not the whole 60 or 70. 

2) If I'm using my flipline AND a lifeline, it gives me something to tie my lifeline to, even though I'm working 5 or 10 above it. 

Some guys like clean smooth poles, some don't. I guess it's a personal preferance thing.



No snickering.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Actually, I guess you couldn't see it. That was the property line of a VERY large business, the building to the left of it is part of the whole complex, called ' American Tire Wholesale' Definitely not a decrepit old building.

Guy, trees are waycool, but I'm not gonna feel frozen with a sucked-up soul.
 
Sorry.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *======================
> .....I hope it's your lanyard that catches that nub...
> 
> dan *



oooooooouuuuuucccchhhhhhhh! 

If it aint, then he will be left with a sub flushed anatomy, which I could understand, would make life suck Then again, you still would have life.

Carl


----------



## NeTree

LMFAO...

I guess I should've been more specific....

I leave ONE stub on the BACKside every 5-10 feet....

Hope ya didn't choke on the Cap'n....


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Yin and Yang,
Zen Climber;
Sometimes a stub can be your friend,
(Preferably out of lowering paths though!)
depending on if you let it stand
fer or against ya!

Sometimes i'll leave them to use on return trip down, for lanyard. Pretty smooth, keeping lanyard snapped to both D's, and just throwing roundturn/choking loop of lanyard over for positive lock. Especially if blocking out on trip down.

Also, use their pattern like friction rack, boat cleat, porty for tie offs, friction. Especially a strong fork stubbed on both ears.

Sometimes cutting one stob long is my ladder step to next target where there was not a stepping stool before. Sometimes, that takes cutting a small notch for foot step to top of stob. I take all the help i can; my legs are so short they barely reach the ground when i stand!


Maybe a packrat mentality, but i make sure i can't use the stubbs, before i throw'em away!

On felling, i've used longer stub on face side weakened to fold/shear dissipating some force of fall. Mostly leave a clean flat landing face and might leave some on backside that would be riskier/more time consuming removing/rigging in air, than plucking off back of downed beast, with same ground concussion. 

Another strategy, though for sound ground that doesn't matter is to leave some stubs on center face of the fall's footprint. Then, in bucking; work the heavy, downed end of the seesaw formed, letting the ballast of the other end keep your saw from binding, by taking just right pieces, that as the end your cutting peels off the other end sinks........lifting slightly the cutting end at last seperating threads then go work that other end now sunk, likewise. Sometimes a lil wedging needed, or cutting to a bottom 'corner'; rather than straight down into meanest part of gravity powered pinch; as accesory during the fact strategies. Anyway, a lot of times if i can get any size log to seesaw back and forth on a pivot helping me buck it easier i use it; even if it is laying it down on logs or leaving stubs on face of fall.

Orrrr ......


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Definitely not a decrepit old building.
> *OK I was wrong bout the building. But the more valuable the building, the more valuable the tree that shades it in July.
> 
> *Guy, trees are waycool,
> * Then why are you doing more TD's? It takes a little nerve and other body parts to come onto AS and talk about TLH and whittled chainbrakes and freeclimbing. Where is that nerve when charlie's tree "service" wants to hire you to destroy a tree you think is waycool? Sold for a nickel?
> 
> You can't sell your brain by showing charlie how to sell tree care instead of staying quiet and joining in the tree gangrape? then when your body wears out whattyagonnado? Climb in pain until you drop, and die knowing you were the primary agent of deforesting Alexandria? real
> 
> That's not what I'd want to tell my grandkids. I fail to sell tree care to a % of customers; it's hard sometimes, impossible sometimes, but it's always incentive to try harder or smarter next time. If you do what you hate, is that outlaw or zen? How is that better than being a wage slave?


----------



## Eagle1

There will be TD in the tree business. You might never know what the home owner or business owner has in mind. Maybe he wants to ad a second floor next year, etc.
I don't think that MB should argue with a customer if the customer knows what he wants. Maybe MB suggested pruning, although that tree has gone very far. Would probley neeed to lose some leaders. He wouldn't MB for a long time.
What I am saying is everyone has to make a living. Dosn't mean that most people are money whores. It means that we are a customer based business and we have to please the customer. You can't always do what you want. I am sure MB would not walk away from THAT TD so he could sleep better.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by Eagle1 _
> *we are a customer based business and we have to please the customer. *


Some of us are in a tree-based business--see the Tree Time thread. 
You can always know what the customer wants--just ask!

"You can't always do what you want."

But if you try sometimes, you just might find you'll do what the tree needs AND give the customer what he wants. It's an effort that pays off in many ways.


----------



## MasterBlaster

By the time I arrive at the jobsite, the work is allready decided and the contract is signed. I have no say in the matter, just like when you rent a crane. He has no say in the specs of the job, he's there to make a lift.
More times than not, the customer isn't even home.
I don't have the financial means to refuse jobs based on my subjective morals. Maybe someday, but not today. I have to work more than a day or two a week.

Today I'm taking down an even bigger Water Oak, and there will probably be pics of that.

You might not wanna look...




I still would like to learn the tobbacco ritual.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I don't have the financial means to refuse jobs based on my subjective morals. Maybe someday, but not today.
> *Objective morals are the ones that count, not subjective ones. The difference may be worth looking into when you find the time.
> *Today I'm taking down an even bigger Water Oak, You might not wanna look...
> * I may; I'm sure I've seen bigger wastes of good men's efforts. You may not hear the same questions about it, but you will.
> 
> *I still would like to learn the tobbacco ritual. *


Me too; I'll try anything to save good trees, even that weed. Just so I don't have to inhale; one kind of cancer is enough for me.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Don't look, G.*

Heres the other. It was a fine tree. The guy was an idiot.

But, I guess his grass will grow now.

At least I didn't have to kill any baby squirrels!


----------



## MasterBlaster

A little rigging.


----------



## MasterBlaster

..


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## Eagle1

Nice pics + TD.
That tree was a beauty. But, we all can't live forever. 
Guy is gonna love this one!!! But I do understand both sides of the coin.
Is that 2 saws you are climbing with?


----------



## Lumberjack

He always climbs with his Silky and the 200T. Nice trees, but if the customer says they want them gone, and you know that if you don't do it, they will just get someone else. Plus it makes you look bad to refuse unless you can get them to think like you quickly (not likely)


Carl


----------



## NeTree

must be nice to still be climbing in a T-shirt...

Good pics!


----------



## Guy Meilleur

Water oaks and willow oaks are so easy to climb and prune into a good shape, whacking one for the sake of a lawn is the height of stupidity. The tree service that contracts to pander to this idiocy instead of selling a prune job at a fraction of the cost is grubbing money either out of greed or because they can't see the potential in the "problem" tree. they need someone to pry their :Eye: open.

"I do understand both sides of the coin." 
Do you want to reach for their heads, or grab what comes out of their tails? Visualize that.

"if you don't do it, they will just get someone else."
Or someone will reach their heads.
Or maybe mb will show his bosses some before-and-after shots of prune jobs so they can sell work on the same tree indefinitely instead of just once.

This cut-and-run kind of "service" on trees is exactly what the Brazilians, and others who don't care about the world beyond their next crop, are doing to the rainforests. Lots of Americans get all upset about that, and ignore the same thing in their own towns.
Weird.:alien:


----------



## kurtztree

Hey good job MB dont look like your using all the new fangled rigging equipment. just what I like to see.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I gotta be meeeee!  








Yea, Erik, the tee-shirt thing is cool. I don't see how you yankee'rs do it!


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *
> 
> Yea, Erik, the tee-shirt thing is cool. I don't see how you yankee'rs do it! *



As fast as humanly possible.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## TREETX

I know you are a gun MB, I lay more blame on the contractor.

but to say you shouldn't try to talk em out of it is pathetic at best


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by TREETX _
> *It is pretty pathetic when your attitude comes to that. But I guess if you are a wood hick that can't explain anything, then that is what you are......
> 
> At 17, I suppose they are less likely to listen.
> 
> Having integrity looks bad
> 
> I do my share of TD but I try to lay out ALL of their options and try to match those with their goals.
> 
> Austin is such a dirt worshipping tree huggin place that it is hard to convince people to cut down dead/dying hazard trees. *




Integrity doesn't look bad, as long as the customer understand that you are doing it (not removing) for a reason, and they understand the reason. I understand what I am saying (in my head).

Carl


PS Calling me a hick? Well, I guess we all have our veiws of what is pathetic. Guess we all can't live in the fab. Austin, but then again, who wants to?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Pathetic? A tad harsh, aren't we?  

Trees grow like weeds in these parts. I ain't gonna argue with the contracter, they tend to not enjoy that kind of thing.

I'm there to get the tree down/trimmed.

Until I have my own tree business, which I DON'T want, I have to chill a bit on projecting my personal tree philosophy on the contractors I sub out to.

Canyadigit?


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Trees grow like weeds in these parts.
> * that water oak was older than you are. It won't be replaced in your lifetime; even if you toss the marlboros you won't live lomg enough to grow another one.
> 
> *I ain't gonna argue with the contracter, they tend to not enjoy that kind of thing.
> * You like to pick hassles online but not in reallife; understandable cuz you're at a safe(r) distance. So don't argue, educate! Show em what great work you can do pruning, and how that can build their business. You can use all your newfound gizmos and techniques to get into position to make good cuts. You know how to use a camera. There you go; all you need now is the will.
> 
> * I have to chill a bit on projecting my personal tree philosophy on the contractors I sub out to. Canyadigit? *


Ohellno, daddy-o. Someone of your caliber doin' whatever Massa say, takin's what comes out the tail end? Separating your philosophy from your work? Why hate what you do, when you can change it?

O and treetx, let's not get too elitist with the pathetic hick talk. In Raleigh and Austin you and I may have a slightly higher % of clients who value trees, but we're all in the same uno mundo, full of folks who need a light shone on tree values to see them.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

I gotta say, all that old school climbing and rigging is hilarious.
Some guys never leave the past...it's cool to see history being keep alive though.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Uhhhh, okay, Guy.



Thanks, Mike. Thats what I'm here for! :angel:


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

That 'cut-it' is an occasion; without block option(or perhaps in tandem with); that i'd rather lace the line down the back, around a stob on side(for increased friction area and pressure/bent line around stob); rather than run line over itself(if i see pic right). On the load; i'd seek 1-2 half hitches before a running bowline; i'd prolly cut lil'kerf 'ears' low to lay 1 half hitch into just over cut.

i've always drilled myself to never rub the lines and precede bowline or any kind of eye/joint with a half hitch to form extra choke grab, and take stress off joint/final termination. Accepting a loop sling/ locking carabiner as also a double grab with extra security in time; but sometimes preceding that with a half hitch. SWL is about overkill i think! Or is that S&SWL (Safe & Secure Work Load?)

i really don't remember doing those 2 functions any different;that is just the way i've always thought was most positive, in the same approximate set of motions.

Jest my 2 cents;
no need to feel short changed!!


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *Ohellno, daddy-o. Someone of your caliber doin' whatever Massa say, takin's what comes out the tail end? Separating your philosophy from your work? Why hate what you do, when you can change it? *




Ohellno.... doin what the massa say... that is what he is paid to do, he doesn't want to mess with the whole buisness, he wants to do his job, get paid, and go home and take a nap. If you take a minute to think, what if your groundy says that he doesn't want to do his job because he doesn't agree, the work will still get done, and he accomplished nothing.

But what comes out of the tail is what pays the bill. If you piss them off, they call someone else. Tree still gets cut, and you still have bills. 

Oh, and if Butch was contracting for me, and he kept givin me grief about cutting down trees, I would tell him to either work, doin what I tell him, or work somewhere else. Why would Butch bite the (a) hand that feeds him? Doesn't make sense to me. He doesn't have to like it, just do it, because we need money (don't we all?).

Just because you hate something doesn't mean you loose sleep, expecially at yalls age.


Carl


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *...you and I did not see eye to eye on a few jobs but they got done your way regardless of my opinion. You didn't listen to me then and you probably wouldn't listen to me now. The more I tried to explain to you, the less you listened...*



My point taken out of Rocky's post (out of context). Didn't see eye to eye with customer. Job was still done to the customers liking. Tried to explain more, they listen even less. That is when arguring with the customer makes you look bad (your integrity). Then they don't call you later because of all the headaches.


Carl


----------



## NeTree

Carl, as you gain experience you'll know when they're willing to listen and when you'll just be wasting your breath. Usually you can tell within the first few minutes which it will be.

Teach those who'll listen, let the others bake in the sun. I've got kids to feed.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Carl, as you gain experience you'll know when they're willing to listen and when you'll just be wasting your breath. Usually you can tell within the first few minutes which it will be.
> 
> Teach those who'll listen, let the others bake in the sun. I've got kids to feed. *




I know when to talk, and when to shut up,normally (gotta remember the girls I hang with, don't want to get boring). I have been dealing with customers extensivly since I was 12.

My point was either you do it, or someone else will (on customers that didn't listen), and it makes you look bad for refusing. "The customer is always right," which normally applys.


Carl


----------



## NickfromWI

So what if the customer wants you to top a tree for them?


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by NickfromWI _
> *So what if the customer wants you to top a tree for them? *



That is why I said normally. There is an exception to every rule (customer is right).

Another note on topping. What if a customer askes you to re-top a tree that was topped 10 years ago by somone else? She knows what will happen with regards to the trees apperance, but she wants it done anyway. All you would be able to say is no, but she wouldn't understand why you won't because it has worked before.

Carl


----------



## NeTree

My company policy prohibits topping. It's also a violation of my cert. ethics. Sorry!


----------



## Lumberjack

Same here, but I don't want my name to bring a sour taste in the customers mouth. Not meaning that I will do it, just gotta make her understand the policy.


Carl


PS Did you TCOB with regards to the chainsaw?


----------



## MasterBlaster

9 times out of 10, I can talk them out of it, or at least drop crotch it instead.

But thats taking into effect them being there for me to talk them out of it.

Like I said, when I arrive, its allready a done deal.


----------



## Lumberjack

There are no crotches to drop because the tree was already topped. She wants/ed me to cut off the limb where the old sprouts started, so the proccess would start over.


Dunno, looked like it was a real pretty tree before it got hacked. Would look alot better now for sure, as it is over a patio and such.


Carl


----------



## TREETX

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> * Calling me a hick?
> *
> 
> yes, I remember you bragging about being a redneck. Who would brag about that
> 
> * Guess we all can't live in the fab. Austin, but then again, who wants to? *
> 
> Sorry you can't. Doubt you have ever been here. I've cruised timber in Miss. back in the day. Austin rocks, ask around. Unfortunately, I am movin' on to Bavaria - I will miss it here.





> Like I said, when I arrive, its allready a done deal.



I know you are a gun, but you can at least give yer .02 - I understand the futility, but maybe down the road....



I come in peace....


----------



## Lumberjack

yes, I remember you bragging about being a redneck. Who would brag about that 

It is a southern thing, you wouldn't understand. I am proud of my heritage and all that jazz. Kinda like you are happy to live in austin, I don't understand, but it sinks your sub/floats your boat.
Having a Red Neck comes from working (hence the Red neck), and is a way of life, without all the crap of a big city. 


Sorry you can't. Doubt you have ever been here. I've cruised timber in Miss. back in the day. Austin rocks, ask around. Unfortunately, I am movin' on to Bavaria - I will miss it here.

Actually I am a well traveled redneck. I have been to Texas twice I think, and Mexico once. I have been to New Mexico to backpack in the Rockys. Been to NYC2 , DC 3, Chicago 1, Innianapollis 1, Miami 1, Flordia Keys, New Orleans 2, Myrtle Beach ect. I have traveled to many places because my parents thought it important that I be well rounded.



Carl


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

i've worked for a number of companies around here. i never made them look bad to the customer, or their help; thrown the whole day off, by refusing to do a tree. The closest it came, the other guy climbed too; so he did the tree that 'needed' topped/bucked. Overtime, with or without me, i know for a fact; there has been less spiking, painting, stobbing etc. by these folks. But it didn't happen over night. And sometimes i was called, because the customer requested no spikes; i'm ssure i misssed some jobs too though.... Cuz i'll go along, mostly; but i will try to spread the word!

Privately their is more control; i have walked away from removals, topping etc. i've trimmed rather than removed many trees. But i've taken more interior green too, than i'd like on some; but i'd try to modify the customer's quality identifiers, of how they assessed/ appreciated their tree; and next time, if it was me they chose to call, maybe they'd go along with me more on some stuff; and i went along with them still on some other things and kept 'p-reaching' as slowly they'd come around some. The arguement of do you want it to look like you think you want or be as healthy as possible; save money while you're doing it; seems not always to float well in a climate, where people let their teenage daughters get breast enlargement surgery IMLHO! 

We talk of TreeTime, slow adjustments; sometimes people are like that too i think. Many of us here, adjsuted slowly to the right, from whatever other position we were previously at. i didn't lose my spikes over night, maybe none started out on a VT.

Now some seem to like the style of trying to see with every cut you take; "what are you losing/what are you gaining, is it achieving your goal, are there other options". 


Orrrrrrrr something like that!
:alien:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I bet all the trees removed by climbers in any given time period is less than the damage Mother Nature routinely lays on herself.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I bet all the trees removed by climbers in any given time period is less than the damage Mother Nature routinely lays on herself.
> *


Butch that is the depth of rationalization; it was better to just drop it and go on doing what you're doing.
Nature kills people burns houses etc., so ok to do that?

The difference is of course that nature has no brain. If you want to turn yours off that's your business, but destruction from hurricanes are no excuse for it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

No TD today, only trimming.

:angel:


----------



## monkeypuzzle

I once sold beer for Busch, but NEVER drank the piss they brewed.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> *I once sold beer for Busch, but NEVER drank the piss they brewed. *



Now you're flat out lying...




...Busch doesn't make beer.


----------



## Eagle1

Guy. Mother Nature sure does have a brain. That is the Earth constintly repairing itself. The forces of nature are what is keeping the earth the place we can live and breath. The Earth will always be here. We can't say that for ourselves. "Save the planet" is BS". It should say "Save Ourselves."

To educate a customer on why he/she should save a tree and trim/prune is fine. If the customer wants a tree down on there property who is to argue. If MB trimmed that Oak. When do you think he would be back to trim again? My guess is that the home owner would have called in the summer and said "take it down" still no lawn and now the home owner has to pay for a tree service again. Those are the kinds of factors that have to be thought of when talking a customer out of what he/she wants for there property that they brought and are paying for.

De-forestation is another topic. Do you really believe that it is the Brazialians who are cutting the rain forests?
There has never been any real economy in Brazil. It is all outside (pigs with money from other countries)contractors who want to set up business, etc. The poor Brazilian is just like MB, making a living. Maybe not happy about what he is doing everyday, but making a living.
(MB only making a point)
The average Brazilian makes $60-$200 a month. The goverment keeps all the money.
Guy, rent the movie The Emerald Forest"
The reason for my Brazilain rant is because my wife is from Brazil.
MB don't make excuses. Make a living while you can. I do think you whould know when to draw a line if you had to.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by Eagle1 _
> * My guess is that the home owner would have called in the summer and said "take it down"
> * My guess based on long experience would be more optimistic. A minority decide to remove after a season or 3; most keep em. Just stopped by an old customer yesterday; I'd removed clump of sweetgums before and pruned a decent maple. Now the maple's gone, removed after a little storm damage--the ticks were in the hood, I'm told.
> 
> Now after baking in the sun for a year they want a liriodendron and a pterocarya planted for shade. So those removal decisions were reversed when the reality of summer heat set in, as the preservation decisions can be. Trouble in, even if the pterocarya grows 4-6'/year it'll be a long while before it cools them like the others did. I hate that I cut the gums; they had problems, but they were a whole lot better than the nothin they got now.
> *
> De-forestation is another topic. Do you really believe that it is the Brazialians who are cutting the rain forests?
> *Long before economic imperialists moved in, the peasants were practicing milpa, which is torching a piece of the jungle, planting crops in the ashes for a year or two until the soil's depleted, then doing it again.
> Emerald Forest was a good flick, but it was recent history. Didn't mean to dis your family.
> *
> Make a living while you can. *


That attitude may fit if we were in a depression. No need to grab and growl; we're in the land of plenty, despite all the poormouthing we may hear. We can gradually apply our philosophies to our work if we make the effort.


----------



## tophopper

*Whew!*

Just scanned through 14 pages of your posts. I cam only say you guys have way too much time on your hands 
Does anybody here work during the day? 
or just play on the net--just kidding 

Seriously though some good pics from you all.
Here is one of my favorite crane pics from 2 years ago. The crane was a 250 ton rig, so big that the counterweights are driven out on a seperate truck. The pic doesnt show the rig itself but looking at the stick you can only imagine.

Crane jobs rock!


----------



## MasterBlaster

All of this 'kill the tree/don't kill the tree' needs to be in another thread appropriately titled.

This is a HAPPY, COOL PICTURES THREAD!

CAPISH???








TopH, I try my damdist to be home by noon!  

That crane looks HUGE!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Guy,

I have been watching this thread for a while now. With all due respect. Would you have walked away from this job if there was no convincing the customer to prune the tree? What if there was a real good buck to be made on the removal? Again, if that is what the customer wanted?


----------



## NeTree

Man, that's a HUGE freaking crane!

Biggest I've ever worked with is my 15 ton JLG, 130' w/ jib.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

*Would you have walked away from this job if there was no convincing the customer to prune the tree? What if there was a real good buck to be made on the removal? Again, if that is what the customer wanted?*

To be happy and successfull at most jobs you need to love what you're doing and/or working with. For example, really great chiefs love food and are usually overweight. 
The best tree workers I've known are tree huggers, environmentalists and nature lovers. I don't think you can learn about trees and not start to admire them. 
Fortunately I live in an area where people put a high value on trees and there are many good tree services to chose from, both as service providers and employers. If the service I worked for often did unneeded removals, I'd go elsewhere. Otherwise I'm just a robot, and to me that would be horrible.
If you're in an area where there aren't good tree services to chose from, maybe the market is ripe to start one.
That said, I've done my share of removals. It's when they become routine, you have to make the change.


----------



## Eagle1

One thing I am starting to understand from all these posts and just been thinking about. As mike said, if you really love tree work than removals will eventually become something of a conflict of intrest, unless it is a valid removal. Up here in MA, on the Cape I do tons of pitch pine removals. Sorry, but have no remorse for those. But, as I have listened to Guy, Mike and had conversations with Erik, tree care is not tree removals. I think as people mature this will comes into play. It is also a matter of education of tree care and value.

I have been a yo yo on this topic. I guess this thread could go on forever. It is all individual and opinion.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Back on topic..


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## NickfromWI

MB, what does it cost the client for a take down of that caliber...taking into account that there is a crane involved. Crane is faster, but is it cheaper?

love
nick


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster

:alien:


----------



## NeTree

..and without the crane?

Around here, it's a $2000 job with the crane, or $3500 in my north shore div, or $3000 in my so. shore div.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by NickfromWI _
> *MB, what does it cost the client for a take down of that caliber...taking into account that there is a crane involved. Crane is faster, but is it cheaper?
> 
> love
> nick *




How ya gonna load that big trunk? Slice and dice? A winch truck?

Actually, I had 3/4 of the tree allready down on the first day. I was home by noon. The next day the crane was involved for the back, over the house leads, and the loading of the trunk.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*killer crew*

In fact, I hear sirens right now...


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey! It takes a real man to wear pastels!


----------



## NeTree

Pastels????

LMAO Butch... the '80's are OVER!

You still gotta polyester suit in the closet?


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Next we will see Butch in spandex!!! LMAO


----------



## MasterBlaster

Not without paying a cover charge first!


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Yeah....Butch and his marble bag!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Where did you find those early pics of me?


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Here is one you might like, but is prolly not too dialup friendly, due to length


----------



## MasterBlaster

That was cool, Ken!

Call me, and tell me how ya do that!

Are ya skeered?


----------



## ORclimber

Butch, 
How come you get to go home at noon if the tree isn't down?


----------



## MasterBlaster

In order to save on the crane bill, one day was allotted for me to take down as much as possible roping, while the next day was slated for the crane to do it's thing.
The first day I left noonish, leaving the ground crew to clean up and dump the truck, ect. They were probably home by 1 or 2 - I dunno, I was home taking my afternoon nap. 
The next day I finished up the three leads left that shot out over the house, and laid the snag.
Again, home by noon. 
The ground crew spent the rest of the day cleaning up, ALAPing/grinding the stump, and whatnot. I dunno.
I was probably taking my siesta by then. :alien:


----------



## NeTree

Butch just likes to have time to spend time with his sweetheart...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Whaddoyamean? I gotta provide spuds for two of 'em!


----------



## NeTree

So what else ya got Butch?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## MasterBlaster

This is a design I've not seen before.

Just a pic I found, not me.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Just think Butch, now you have a chair to sit on to vent those noxious fumes from your puckered starfish!!!


----------



## TREETX

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *Having a Red Neck comes from working (hence the Red neck), and is a way of life, without all the crap of a big city.
> 
> Carl *



LMAO - hey Einstein!!

Trust me, when you say "redneck" nobody thinks of hard work.

Tubby, twinkie eatin', oversized tires, and incest are more like it. Oh yeah, a rebel flag too!!!  Did I mention Big Red?

You win the train wreck award. Keep it coming, I need another laugh.

Y'all keep the pics a flowing. Killed my last big elm before ceremoniously draining my saws today. Wish I took pics.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by TREETX _
> *... before ceremoniously draining my saws today. Wish I took pics. *



Did you burn the sacred incense, as required?


----------



## TREETX

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> * Or maybe his old lady cut off his nookie supply???
> :alien: *



Dude, you went there, so I have to say it....

At least there is a supply to be cut off. 

don't take yourselves so seriously. I was just ribbing carl about his "Suthern' Pride". Texas is a little far south itself.


----------



## TREETX

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Did you burn the sacred incense, as required?  *



But of course!!!!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

If in any of the forums thread list you click either the Header "Replys" or "Views"; it will sort according to that parameter. Just as for the headers of "Thread", "Thread Starter" or the default "Last Post". The sorting in use will give an arrow on that header; clicking that arrow will stillsort by that parameter, but in the reverse order. Clicking the underlined amount of replies opens a window that lists the respondants in order, by the stated amount of replys. i figured i'd put this on this Blaster thread so he'd read it, seems when i de-scribed how to do this; he mighta not seen what i wuz..............



Presently in Climber's forum threadlist clicking on a few columns will show the Blaster Man as the Master; This thread has ~200 more views than the next closest runner-up; which if i have my way, we'll trash that closest competitor, leaving this Blaster thread with ~800 more views than the next guy's thread!

Also, shows this thread as the one with the most replys of any thread in the forum; in fact 100 more than the closest competition: "Tauntline Hitch Appreciation Thread ", which by the way, he also started. Clicking the amount of replys at this time shows that of the 242 replys, 65 were his efforts on his party'thread.

And i guess that is jsut the part the numbers show!
That is a lot; better watch out JP!


Thanks Dude!


----------



## NeTree

I think it's fair to say that Butch has been a cool addition to our group...


addition of WHAT exactly, we don't know


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, it has been six months.

What can I say?







Thanks, Ken-man.


----------



## ORclimber

Where are all the groundwork pictures? Here's a pic of some of my groundwhoring. Tree too dead to rig off of. No drop zone but a steep driveway. Made a big nest at the top of the driveway, threw some plywood on top. And made log/ brush terraces down the driveway to catch the rounds. Now that's skill 

Sorry dial up guys, but shrinking the pic would hide the intricacies of my artistry.


----------



## Lumberjack

This is a pic of a little pine that I did today. It is the one leaning over the well house. It took 1:45 (hours) from driving on to driving off. Gotta go back tommorrow and rake up.


----------



## MasterBlaster

A 'lil bit of the old in and out, eh?


----------



## Lumberjack

Comming down. Leaving stubs (not not normally, but with the lean it made it easier) I am not wearing a helment, or saftey glasses, so that is out of the way for the rest of the pics.



Carl


----------



## MasterBlaster

What does the 'lean' have to do with the leaving of the stubs?






Carl if your gonna imbed the pics you need to make em smaller for our dial-up folks!

Don't streech the page, eh?


----------



## Lumberjack

Cutting a limb while hangin on a stub to steady myself while I was pushing back.


Carl


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Flush cut'em, less hangups!


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *What does the 'lean' have to do with the leaving of the stubs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl if your gonna imbed the pics you need to make em smaller for our dial-up folks!
> 
> Don't streech the page, eh? *




Help me stop swingin around so much on a coupla lower cuts. On most if not all but the exception ,they are flush cuts. Working top down, there isn't anything to catch on the stubs Mr. Rich when I could bomb the stuff (well kinda).

Tree layed over and crap cleaned up.


Carl


----------



## Eagle1

All the stubs look as if you made no front cut??? Alot of ripping.


----------



## Lumberjack

Last pic. Trailer of limbs, and the groundie.


Carl


----------



## rahtreelimbs

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *Help me stop swingin around so much on a coupla lower cuts. On most if not all but the exception ,they are flush cuts. Working top down, there isn't anything to catch on the stubs Mr. Rich when I could bomb the stuff (well kinda).Carl *




You have your own and way that is cool, but I still work from the bottom up and flush cut everything.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Rich Hoffman _
> *You have your own and way that is cool, but I still work from the bottom up and flush cut everything. *




Ditto that.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Carl, you need some sides on that trailer!


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by Rich Hoffman _
> *Carl, you need some sides on that trailer! *



I thought about that, but haven't done it yet. I tie it down with a criss cross pattern (same as your shoelaces) and then trim up the sides to keep stuff from hangin over the fenders.


Carl


----------



## NeTree

Time to invest in a chipper.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Time to invest in a chipper. *




Really. That would have made it easier. I might get one after the summer, who knows maybe before. Depends on work load, as this will be my first spring/summer.

Carl


----------



## MasterBlaster

Gimme a 066 with a 20" bar and I would cut that trailer load down to two feet tall.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Gimme a 066 with a 20" bar and I would cut that trailer load down to two feet tall.
> 
> *



*Yeah*


----------



## Guy Meilleur

Goduncle might get me for sure, but the 2nd pic (img 0232) showed a split-trunked pine right behind the leaner that was removed. Loss of the leaner makes the split tree much more likely to fail, since it is newly exposed to wind, etc.  

So by removing instead of pruning the leaner, the treecutter may have left that bldg in more danger than he found it. Carl, did it occur to you to sell a reduction of the leaner? In pines locating the cuts is simple, if you know how to position yourself to do it and control the ends after they're cut. 

Harder work, but the challenge is fun. Cheaper for the client, and much less crap to load on that alleged trailer rig you have. (With a chipper you could have mulched the remaining trees.)
OK Mr, Goduncle, I'm outta here, no cement shoes for me.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Gimme a 066 with a 20" bar and I would cut that trailer load down to two feet tall.
> 
> *




But why, it was plenty low to ride with. And I didn't have to drive very far at that.


Carl


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *But why, it was plenty low to ride with. And I didn't have to drive very far at that.
> 
> 
> Carl *




Yur right, I was just bragging!


----------



## NickfromWI

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *... I am not wearing a helment, or saftey glasses, so that is out of the way for the rest of the pics.
> 
> Carl *



You can't just put a disclaimer and consider yourself exempt! Carl, for less than 20 bucks you can have glasses and a helmet. If anything, it gives the customers the impressions that you are safety conscious. There are other benefits that you might be interested in, as well.

Carl, we know there will soon be some pics of you on here flaunting your new helmet and glasses.....let's see 'em!

love
nick

ps- c'mon Rocky, don't let him off easy!


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *Goduncle might get me for sure, but the 2nd pic (img 0232) showed a split-trunked pine right behind the leaner that was removed. Loss of the leaner makes the split tree much more likely to fail, since it is newly exposed to wind, etc.
> 
> So by removing instead of pruning the leaner, the treecutter may have left that bldg in more danger than he found it. Carl, did it occur to you to sell a reduction of the leaner? In pines locating the cuts is simple, if you know how to position yourself to do it and control the ends after they're cut.
> 
> Harder work, but the challenge is fun. Cheaper for the client, and much less crap to load on that alleged trailer rig you have. (With a chipper you could have mulched the remaining trees.)
> OK Mr, Goduncle, I'm outta here, no cement shoes for me. *




Not really an option, as the roots were failing on the leaner. The split pine is in the center of the clump, so it will still be protected somewhat, albiet less.

I wish I had a chipper, no agrument there, however my trailer has 2' tubing sides, and then I lace the rope between the upright, tieing off the end, lacing to the back and then back up.

Carl


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by NickfromWI _
> *You can't just put a disclaimer and consider yourself exempt! Carl, for less than 20 bucks you can have glasses and a helmet. If anything, it gives the customers the impressions that you are safety conscious. There are other benefits that you might be interested in, as well.
> 
> Carl, we know there will soon be some pics of you on here flaunting your new helmet and glasses.....let's see 'em!
> 
> love
> nick
> 
> ps- c'mon Rocky, don't let him off easy! *



I sent Rocky a PM asking the flaws, but he hasn't responded. I have the glasses. What type of helment do yall use, a hard hat, or the rock climbers helment. I was think about the rock climbers helment, but then again I saw some hardhats (stihl) up at the shop, so I might pic up some of them instead.


Carl


----------



## MasterBlaster

Heres my 'helmet'. $4.50.


----------



## NeTree

Safety glasses. Can't give you any specific recommendations, mine are prescription.

Hard hat w/ straps, or Ecrin Roc. I'd go with the Ecrin, they're light and very comfy. Once you use one, you'll loathe the harthats for in-the-tree work!

Ear plugs or ear muffs. I prefer the soft foam plugs.

Steel toe boots (if the one's you're wearing aren't)


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Here you go Carl.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *Not really an option, as the roots were failing on the leaner. *


Failing how? Lifting up on the back side of the lean? If no roots were broken, the heaved soil may have subsided after reduction. I've seen trees leaning to 60 degrees after a hurricane return to 90 degrees in one season after reduction pruning. The raised soil settled back down halfway too.

But hey I'm sure you're not short of pine trees up there. Good that you saw the split tree was still somewhat protected. And yes, Wear A Hat!! :blush: You may want your good looks to show for the camera, but they do not impress potential customers as much as responsibility and professionalism.

What if some rich tree owner passed by and saw you working bareheaded? He wouldn't ask for your number if he thought you weren't safe.:alien:


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *So many problems in just that one picture. Erik touched on about half of them and I agree with his statements. But moving on from the basic safety gear you should be wearing- You are standing on a limb on the downside lean of the tree, with your back to the trunk, one hand over your head holding on to a stub while you reach out with the saw in your other hand to whack off a limb. you have no control over yourself, your saw or the limb you are cutting. Time to quit posting so many braggart pics and start doing some reading on climbing, body positioning and chainsaw safety.
> 
> I'd say something positive about the picture but I cannot find anything. I guess it's good that you made it down in one piece. Believe me, it was in spite of your efforts, not because of them. And I'm being hard on you because I believe you to have lots of potential as well as the fortitude to take my post as it is meant. You will be a great climber if you live long enough. *




In response to all so far:

Eric/Rich: I use the soft foam ear plugs, and the clear specs from sherrill (I didn't have the glasses in this truck for some reason) That is the helment I was considering, and I liked the straps. I got the steel toes on.

Guy: That is funny about the rich guy, I was in a trailer park, owned by a lady in a nursing home. Plus everyone (and I mean everyone) else around here uses spikes and a strap on everything. I tell them I don't use spikes, and they ask me "Then how do you do it?"

Rocky: My weight was always on my saddle, not on my feet. I think that you are talking about pic #233. My left foot is resting on a stub, arm is steadying my body, and my saw is being ran by my right. The limb being cut just needed to fall, nothing needing to be done, except fold it down. I always have control of myself before I crank the saw. Nothing there is unsafe (in regards to position) to me, but I do not know everything! And I have read quite a few books on the matters presented, mine and butch's, but there are a few more that I want to get, with my helment and polesaw.

If I do something wrong tell me, I got the hair on my balls to take it. I know I need to get a helment, and I am here real soon.

Carl


----------



## NeTree

Rocky, doesn't it go something like "3 is 2, 2 is 1, and 1 is as good as none"? Or somthing like that?


----------



## NickfromWI

Rocky, I object...but only 'cause you said it. Just kiddin'! Definately, 3 points. Sure, there will be those few times where there just isn't that third point, every now and then. But Carl, in that shot, there were branches all over the place. At the very least you could have been standing on a branch below you, flip-lined in, and your climbing line...that's 3. And it'd only have taken you just a few more seconds.

And from the looks of that picture, any kickback in the saw would have had disasterous results.

love
nick


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Start by following the 3 point rule. You need 3 solid points of contact with the tree to be secure when running a saw. Weight-bearing points of contact. I see one weight bearing point of contact, your lifeline. You need one foot on a solid point and a lanyard before firing the saw. Just my opinion, but I think most well trained climbers will agree.
> 
> I guess I should lighten up on the one-handing of the saw since I do it as well, but I must object in this instance because you are not in a secure position to be running the saw one handed. Quit thinking along the lines of "I think/ hope it will go this way" to "What are all the possible outcomes of my next move, and am I prepared for all of them?" It's the difference between planning ahead and 'cut and hope'.
> 
> Can anyone here object to the '3 point rule'? *




My three weight bearing parts are 1) life line 2) lanyard (leaner so that makes it part of the triangle) 3) arm and foot arm completed triangle with lanyard and that stabalized my upper body, and I my foot had my lower body.

I agree with you, you need 3 points to make you stable. Don't misconceive me as a flying trapeze, I am almost always steady as a rock when running the saw.

I (you might find it hard to believe) always have planned 3 steps ahead. The limb in the pic had a straight shot to the ground. I never cut and hope, that is too expensive. I try to picture how the limb will fall, how the tree reacts, ect. 


Carl


----------



## NickfromWI

Oh, I forgot...FWIW, I also use the Ecrin Roc, the pic that Rich posted. Ventilation keeps you cool, straps keep it on yer noggin. it is pricier than the 7 dollar hat you'd buy at the hardware store, but like netree (I pronounce it Any Tree) said, once you use one like the Roc, you will not even consider the "hardware hats" as alternatives!

A hard head cannot make up for no hard hat.

love
nick


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by NickfromWI _
> *Rocky, I object...but only 'cause you said it. Just kiddin'! Definately, 3 points. Sure, there will be those few times where there just isn't that third point, every now and then. But Carl, in that shot, there were branches all over the place. At the very least you could have been standing on a branch below you, flip-lined in, and your climbing line...that's 3. And it'd only have taken you just a few more seconds.
> 
> And from the looks of that picture, any kickback in the saw would have had disasterous results.
> 
> love
> nick *



This was a candid shot, but the limb has already been cut, so what I am doing is reattaching my saw to my belt. I keep looking at the pic, but there is no way I cut with the bar towards me, so I must be putting it back, and getting ready to go down to the next limb. That would explain the bent knee.


Carl


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by NickfromWI _
> * like netree (I pronounce it Any Tree) *


----------



## MasterBlaster

Carl, when I look at the pic, you just don't look 'at one with the tree'. Ya know?

Remember, I'm a Zen climber.


----------



## Lumberjack

Ooooowwwwwwmmmmmm......oooooooooowwwwwwwmmmmm


Na, I am fine, I probably was thinking about the crap I forgot to take, or that I was hungry, or something like that. I was fine with the tree, after I threw the stick to miss the adjacent tree and the well house, and the other building. No biggy there, just lack of experiance throwing it partally against the lean, not fully against it (180 degrees) or side ways (90 degrees). Knew how, just was goin over what TreeSpyder had said about wedges and such, so I could use it, and "see" what he was talking about.


Carl


----------



## Lumberjack

Oh yea, I am ordering my crap tomorrow.

I am getting
3',4',6',8' poles with the 6 and 8 being filled
The saw head item #28718
fanno hooktip blade
wire raise (never know)
1 pair tinted superbs
Erin roc with muffs, visor, and shield
and On Rope


Total $394, or a little less than I made today.


Any other neccesities or changes?


Carl


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *
> Any other neccesities or changes?
> 
> 
> Carl *



Sure...

Why 4 different pole lenghts? I keep 2 6's and 2 8's (per truck), all foam-cored. You could start for now by just getting a pair of 6'es. It'd save ya a few bucks, while still getting some "essentials".

On rope?? or do you mean "one" rope?

Why get the muffs if you already use the foamies?

Why the wire-raising tool? You're not qualified or certified to be screwing around near lines, period.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Sure...
> 
> Why 4 different pole lenghts? I keep 2 6's and 2 8's (per truck), all foam-cored. You could start for now by just getting a pair of 6'es. It'd save ya a few bucks, while still getting some "essentials".
> 
> On rope?? or do you mean "one" rope?
> 
> Why get the muffs if you already use the foamies? *




I dunno, I like to have options. That way I could use the smallest ones to get that last little bit on the tips of branches. I dunno I might change my mind and get 2 6 and the one 8'. See I already changed my mind. I already got 2 4's from the BS so I could get 2 6's and 1 8' and save $2.


On Rope the book, I heard that it is good, and I figure I can learn something from it for latter use.

So I could get the face shield. I think that I would like it for some things.

Wire raiser would be good for setting ropes. I don't work near primarys and I don't get very close to house drops. I would rather have it than not. I have a respect for electricity, no worrys there.


Carl


----------



## NeTree

I kinda figured you wanted the muffs for the faceshield. You can get a facesheild for a regular hardhat that dowsn't require muffs, don't know about the Ecrin tho.

With pole saw poles, you'll find having "too many" is just more stuff to lug around.

Now, you HEARD me on the wire stuff, right?


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Service drops/ phone/ cable lines can be manipulated by anyone with a little training and some common sense. *



True, but ANSI speaking, even a telephone line is considered an "energized conductor"... it carries about 48 volts DC... and therefore comes under the minimum approach rules for trained/untrained personnel.

Cable lines carry about 75 RF volts.


I've never had reason to manipulate a line other than for fitting the bucket or chip truck underneath in passing- never for the actual work of trimming/pruning/take-down.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Now, you HEARD me on the wire stuff, right? *



Yea I got ya, but that I can say I already knew. I got the City's Light and Water's head dude on my cell, as well as a friend for the county's utility. I call them any time I need to. Great to have friends (of my parents) in that respect.

I already have the 2 4's, but I change my mind an I am gonna order 2 6' and 1 8' filled poles. That will still get me to 28' if I ever need that much .


Carl


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *
> I already have the 2 4's, but I change my mind an I am gonna order 2 6' and 1 8' filled poles. That will still get me to 28' if I ever need that much .
> 
> 
> Carl *



I doubt you will. Over about 16' the poles get hard to handle.

QUICK... What's the minumum approach distance from a service drop for a non-approved trimmer?


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *I doubt you will. Over about 16' the poles get hard to handle.
> 
> QUICK... What's the minumum approach distance from a service drop for a non-approved trimmer? *



10'

Carl


----------



## NeTree

Good boy!


Like Rock said, ya got some real potential there, kid!


----------



## NeTree

LOL Rock, but we must know the rules before we break them!

One thing I have seen often is broken neutrals in the service drop causing cable lines to act as the neutral, carrying alot of current- usually in older buildings that have lousy or no ground systems.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *LOL Rock, but we must know the rules before we break them!
> 
> One thing I have seen often is broken neutrals in the service drop causing cable lines to act as the neutral, carrying alot of current- usually in older buildings that have lousy or no ground systems. *



I know most of the rules that ANSI provides for us. The only reservation I have about TV or phone lines is the chance for there to be a leakage from the electrical line, which could energize the TV or cable.

Carl


----------



## NeTree

But being AWARE of the hazard is already half the battle, Carl.


----------



## NeTree

Offhand, you could be right about "do not touch", 1kV and under. I'd have to check. 

I fall under a different protocol.


----------



## Lumberjack

That is what ANSI says for untrained workers (must be documented training) ANSI 5.2.5. ANSI 5.2.4 says that qualified should avoid contact up to 1 kv.

It is on page 5 and the tables are on 6

Carl


----------



## NeTree

okay, so I'm NOT getting senile?

WHEW!


----------



## rbtree

Carl,

I have to agree with everyone else. All the safety issues as well as the goofy body position. Use one hand only as a last resort, and usually when you need to reach way out and below. 

Main thing is, most of us suggest losing the idea of leaving lower branches when doing a removal. The idea is simply daft. It is super easy to get a branch to drop where you want it, or handle it and make a neat ground pile..cool if you have no ground help...which is not a good idea, working alone, ya know.
Many climbers wouldn't bother setting a lifeline, and most western spur climbers (read untrained hacks) wouldn't even think of it. I might do a high set, but only if it was easy, otherwise I'd just tie in a bit above me as needed if I wanted to reach out a ways to shorten the length of the branch being cut.

Re helmets, I have a Pacific, pricey but worth it. They are kevlar and superior to plastic petzl's, and only a bit heavier. Nothing wrong with a $10 hard hat though, just get a chin strap. Available at Sherril now too.

MasterB, your idea of cutting the heck out of the brush on the trailer is only a good idea if it's a dump trailer. Makes it too hard to unload. I speak from experience, as I worked out of a pickup from 85 to 89, just hiring chipper subs on bigger jobs. I would dice my loads but only a bit to compact, and load the branches butt to the front, with a one foot gap behind the cab, then flip the load out. I rarely had a dump where you could tie off a rope (laid underneath) and pull the load out. I often used to get over a ton of brush on my old 3/4 ton twuck.

You're a good kid, don't be afraid to learn from us, just the few of us here so far have close to 100 yrs experience.

Hey Nick, got your Tree House Video yet?

Here's a shot of what was left of the pine that took close to 65 manhours to do. Stump grind was $300, plus $200 to haul the chips...stump was a 5 footer.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *okay, so I'm NOT getting senile?
> 
> WHEW! *



The jury is still out on tht one. The guy in the last pic gets off from his new bouncing job in another 3 hours. He thinks that it is cool. I think it is crazy and so do his parents. He might get 3 hours sleep tonight before a test in the morning.


Carl


----------



## Lumberjack

I think that I have decided that I wasn't cutting like that, but was getting ready to decend to the next branch. On the MS200, both of my hands don't reall fit real comfy on the close handles.

I left the limbs on this one to keep the upper limbs from hitting the small well house, plus it contained the mess better. I always climb on the rope rather than spikes because it is easier for me. I used the bs to set the rope on the first try.

I want to learn, and I aint afraid. But I (as well as many others) don't blindly accept things. On a job where I had to rig everything, I would start at the bottom, but on a bombing job like this, it was easier for me to go up on ascenders and then come down using the i'D. I love learning, and have never met a stranger.


Anybody know where theTCI expo is gonna be, I bet I am goin.

Carl


----------



## NeTree

But Carl,

Statistically speaking, he's safer as a bouncer!


----------



## Lumberjack

True but riding back home from a city 30 miles away, after being awake for 19.5 hours hasta increase the reapers chances. I bet (as well as his mother) that he drops it within 2 weeks.

Carl


----------



## rbtree

Carl,

I fixed a couple of your pics..And some tips:

Change format to jpeg, much smaller file size than bmp.
I made these about 100 kb, and they still should lookm pretty good.
If you need a good free pic editor, try irfanview.com. I use ACDSee, but it aint free. As well Jasc Paint Shop Photo Album is cheap. Paint Shop pro is good, but pricier.


----------



## rbtree

A little color and exposure change for fun, and sharpening:


----------



## rbtree

Carl, did you just change a couple pics? Cause when I saved em they came out as bmp files, and one was 2.3 mb.

Here's a shot of 69m yr old Bob York( also by far the best steelhead fly fisherman ever) in the big pine.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *
> Anybody know where theTCI expo is gonna be, I bet I am goin.
> *


Sacramento March, Detroit fall. But, Nashville Sunday March 28 is where you really need to be, for the Tree Climbing Championship of the ISA southern chapter. Ask anyone here!

You can stay Monday for the general session to get an earful about restoration pruning. (Anyone who sits in the front row and asks a flattering question gets a free magazine and bundle of ISA brochures. 

That'll give you some hints about reduction pruning, since all restoration is done with reduction cuts. Then you may prune the next leaning tree instead of removing it--much more challenging technically but jsut as rewarding financially and maybe much more rewarding in less tangible ways. 

re polesaw, buy a telescoper! Why would anyone want to deal with clipping those sections on and off?

re rich guy, yeah some are impressed by climbing w/o spikes. All are impressed by other qualities.


----------



## Lumberjack

Nope all of my pics were jpegs. This computer is really slow so editing is a pain, but I think we got the wireless network up now so I can do it on the laptop.


Carl


----------



## NeTree

Carl, what are you using for a buckstrap/lanyard/flipline?


----------



## Lumberjack

Steel cored flip line some times I DEDA it. I also use a rope lanyard sometimes.


Carl


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Hey Carl, what was the temp. when you did that tree? I thought it was to cold for just a t-shirt?


----------



## NeTree

It's ok, he had his 'lectric undies on.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *It's ok, he had his 'lectric undies on. *




Not good for a newbie. If he pees himself.........fried short & curlies


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Rich Hoffman _
> *Hey Carl, what was the temp. when you did that tree? I thought it was to cold for just a t-shirt? *



T shirt weather down here, bro.

Jeans jacket in the morning, throw it down around 9 am.


----------



## MasterBlaster

No end of the week pics?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Here's one:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thanks, Mike. That was great.


----------



## Eagle1

Mike, Do you think that rig can carry JPS?? He sounds unhappy with his stored body weight. Well, it is winter..time to put on 10lbs of beer.

Anyway..nice carry.


----------



## NeTree

hey Joe, I resemble that remark


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by ORclimber _
> *Where are all the groundwork pictures? *


----------



## MasterBlaster

What can I say its been slow...


----------



## MasterBlaster

That big job starts Monday!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Probably a couple a pics to add then.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Did this one a few weeks ago.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Had an early day, eh?


----------



## rahtreelimbs

2nd pic.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

3rd pic


----------



## MasterBlaster

Bring it on!

Where you is in a tree?


----------



## rahtreelimbs

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Bring it on!
> 
> Where you is in a tree?
> 
> *




Here you go Butch.


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6159&highlight=my+first+major+tree


----------



## rahtreelimbs

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Nice aim, Rich. did you intend to rip down that service line with the tree?   *





I didn't realize it was there 'til the homeowner said: no power....no coffee!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool, dawg!


----------



## rahtreelimbs

My favorite.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## rahtreelimbs

Do I fit in now???


----------



## monkeypuzzle

Neat shot.


----------



## monkeypuzzle

Now run around to the other side of the crane.


----------



## Lumberjack

It was in the upper 40's. Monday the high was 42 at midnight, and it just got colder. By the end of the day it was down to 32. Still in a t-shirt, but was wearing cotton gloves.


Carl


----------



## rahtreelimbs

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *It was in the upper 40's. Monday the high was 42 at midnight, and it just got colder. By the end of the day it was down to 32. Still in a t-shirt, but was wearing cotton gloves.
> 
> 
> Carl *




You are nuts. Begging for the flu to hit!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sorry, Rich - the cold don't make you sick.
Bacteria make you ill.
http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/251/105283

Cold weather CAN aggravate an existing ailment, though.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *
> 
> Cold weather CAN aggravate an existing ailment, though. *




You're telling ME....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Has anyone ever seen these things in action?

They ain't cheap... a BS seems much better.






http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/view_catalog_page.asp?id=1660#


----------



## NeTree

I've seen it before. Note the extra sturdy hard-hat!

I don't think I'd trust my life with a contraption like that. I'll BS a line in the top and go from there, if I can't wear my gaffs.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

For $2200 I better be able to sit back and watch them the job for me!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I wonder - say that guy was a photographer climbing up to take pics - does he need a hardhat then?


----------



## NeTree

I would.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Why?


----------



## NeTree

Cuz I don't think I'd trust a rig like that.

I see where the straps get adjusted for the trees' diameter. They don't look too fast to adjust. What do you do when you get to the point the straps are too loose? Sorry, looks like a pile of cucky to me. And those flat metal straps must wanna slide like crazy!


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Cuz I don't think I'd trust a rig like that. *




But how will a hardhat help you if that rig fails?


----------



## NeTree

You can cover your face with it so they don't see you laughing your arse off, of course!


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## rumination

I've used those swiss tree climbers before. they actually grip the tree all right. however if the tree has any lean or taper they become a serious pain in the butt. 

as an inidicator of their usefulness, we have a pair where I work and I've only used them twice.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Post away, Husky!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Here's how to make a mess:
(tilt your head left)


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Cool, Mike!*

Waycool! Bring it on!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey, didn't mean to shock ya!  

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12211


----------



## Lumberjack

I got my junk in. The pole saw works fine under 20 foot of length, but the full 28' aint too bad, after you get it up. I cut out some dead wood on some pines at the local state park for some quick experiance as I was playin tennis there already. When I got home is when I put it out to the full length. It was alot to deal with, but I did cut some limbs out that were 30 feet up without too much hassle, after I got the pole up. The weight wasn't so bad, it was the flexing that came with the light weight. But then again, 28 feet is alot of pole. 

I like the lid. It fits well, but the instructions with the muff/ shield couldn't have been less clear. I tossed them, and figured it out myself. The shield is tiny, but it should keep some stuff off my face. The visor add on is well fitting, and is plenty long, actually a little to long. I like the helment, but I might loose the shield, but I may keep the muffs.

On Rope is a good book so far, it focuses mostly on caving for the first bit, but some/most of that can be transfered to trees somehow.

Carl


----------



## NeTree

Good boy... cover that brain!

Now ya see what we meant about too many poles... sux, don't it?


----------



## Lumberjack

The one 8' with the 2 6'es are fine. Occasionally I might go farther, but I will keep the 2 4's for the BS because they will fit behind the truck seat.

On some trees (like the one I was doin) at 30' up there wasn't really a good TIP unless you ran a bowline against the trunk. With the 28' pole you could really get some momentum goin to knock out deadwood.

Carl


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, nobody has any pics to contribute? Ain't seen any in awhile.


----------



## NeTree

Ya read my mind Butch... gotta get this thread back on track!


----------



## monkeypuzzle

Get it boys.


----------



## Lumberjack

"He doesn't seem to be at one with the tree"



Carl


----------



## monkeypuzzle

Your right Lumberjack, seem to be out of his element.


----------



## Lumberjack

Yes his element is much lower on the periodic table, down there with uranium and the other heavy elements.

Carl


----------



## NeTree

Kinda like the new Honda Element... "crap-onium"...


----------



## Lumberjack

What about the Chevy Aveo?


It might be cool, but I haven't checked it out in person yet. 10k if you get everything its still under12-13k.

Carl


----------



## NeTree

naw... Blue-Oval fan here...


----------



## Lumberjack

Well I am sorry. I don't have a reason to be against Ford, just the local dealer. He reminds me of certain people. So my dad said no to Ford because of him.


Carl


----------



## NeTree

That's okay... I don't like Ford dealers either...

that's why I do my own work. Dealers in general are a PITA.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Here's how to make a mess:
> (tilt your head left) *



Mike, did you do that now so you would not have to do fine raking


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> *Get it boys. *



They could at leat be trimming to the nodes!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Chad getting into an oak in VA w/ 70 ton Grove.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

My poor little house. South Queens Lake, Wm'sburg VA


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Dave Ryan setting rigging
Lake St. Croix Beach MN


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Trip back from CA redwood job last April


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I saw how many veiws that thread had and had to check it against the rest.

it beats Spikes at a distant second by some 3000 veiws

http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdi...views&sortorder=desc&daysprune=1000&x=16&y=10


----------



## MasterBlaster

But of course!


----------



## NeTree

And why wouldn't it?


----------



## mikecross23

Sweet!!!

Here's a pic. . .


----------



## NickfromWI

Mike, I really like that picture. it looks old, though. But the lighting is perfect. You can tell it's late and that guys thinking about going home! 

Actually, it could be 9am and he'd be thinking the same thing!

love
nick


----------



## mikecross23

Naw, it's from a few mo's ago. 'bout 10 ish in the am. My first crane job.

Goof-N off. . .


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool oak! 


I know ya got more!


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I thought alls you had was snow up there.

Whatcha doing in yur shirtsleeves?


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I like the way it looks like your somehow tied off to the service drop.


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

With the rain we're getting here I don't think I'll be in a tree for awhile now. Besides, the last pics went into my 'Plenty of work' thread.

Theres got to be more of you out there with some nice pics!


----------



## NeTree

Just landed a $3500 removal... 65' white oak over a transformer with about 6 service lines and 2 fences. Should be cool!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I wish I could help ya!

Take some good pics, eh?


----------



## NeTree

Oh, I do plan to!


----------



## NeTree

*Oh the HORROR!!!*

In the meantime, here's a buncha pics from my "archives".

Some of you may remember a job awhile back when the customer and I had a HUGE conflict over what she wanted done to her trees... and I left.

Well, about a month after that, one of my groundmen happened to drive by, saw what the trees looked like, and came back with his camera to shoot these pics.

I don't know who did it, but they should be as ashamed (if not more) as the owner who wanted it.

What a waste.


----------



## NeTree

1 of 6


----------



## NeTree

2 of 6


----------



## NeTree

3 of 6


----------



## NeTree

4 of 6


----------



## NeTree

5 of 6


----------



## NeTree

6 of 6


----------



## NeTree

Found this rather ... eh... "interesting" ... tree last year while pruning a sugar maple on this persons' property.

Haven't quite been able to ID it... maybe someone can help?

Looks like a "Coniferus Rabbitiferus"


----------



## heartland

Here are a few from last year


----------



## heartland

blocking down


----------



## NeTree

Hrere's a few pics of a tree in Athol, MA I took down last year. A nice easy 1-hour job.

Even Guy would have to admit this one wasn't worth saving


----------



## NeTree

1 of 3


----------



## NeTree

2 of 3


----------



## NeTree

3 of 3


----------



## NeTree

Same house, different tree. I loved the way they framed the roof around the tree!


----------



## NeTree

1 of 3


----------



## NeTree

2 of 3


----------



## NeTree

3 of 3


----------



## NeTree

Well Butch, that's all I have for now. I've been going through my photo album and scanning all of my pics onto CD's, so I'll post more as I have the time to scan them.


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, does anyone have anything to throw down this week?


----------



## rbtree

I have oodles of pics, most deserve their own thread, but I'm so darned busy...between skiing, ski photography, working, paper work, trying to fix a bunch of saws--not much time for photo editing and posting.

Here's a teaser, of the 6 foot dbh old growth fir that we just worked on for the second time in 14 months. The appx 500 year old tree is losing branches, has major decay, and is 28 inches through where I cut out its dead top last yr, and still 120-125 feet tall. Thankfully it has a slight lean away from my customer's awesome new home.


----------



## rbtree

The house, one of my all time favorites, is patterned after a mountain chalet, much like many at Whistler Mt.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool pic, RB.

You don't have to post em all!

Just the good ones!


----------



## rbtree

Views galore!!

While we don't have a plethora of big shade trees to work in, I'd rather be here in the PNW work environment than most anywhere else...

..specially after a week of awesome weather as we just had...great for pics. Of course everywhere we were, I could see the mountains, which made me bummed I couldn't be skiing and shooting my buds dropping hairy ass cliffs. 

In this pic is a portion of a young 3 foot dbh fir that has a dead top. It may be 160-170 feet tall...it's in a conservancy that the previous owner gifted to the city, now her relatives/tenants can live in the cabin rent free. I need to look them up, as the dead top should be removed.


----------



## rbtree

And here's the job from the other side of Mercer Island, removing two big previously topped firs, that had been deemed hazardous by my good friend Scott Baker. The big one ( 4 feet through at the ground) has close to 2500m board feet of wood in it. I hope it is good marketable timber. Too big and heavy for my 17 ton boom truck bud.. the bottom 20 feet will weigh in at about 11000 lb. We left it at 105 feet, just above the old topping cut. Now waiting for another crane friend ( 35 tonner with 120 feet of stick, and only 20 foot wide extended) to find some time to help us. The second tree grew no new top, and has a lot of hollow top rot..hope the bottom is better...but it is only 800-1000 board feet anyhow.


----------



## rbtree

A water skier's dream..glass!!


----------



## rbtree

14,410 feet up...lotsa frozen H2O!


----------



## rbtree

One heck of a lot of multi million dollar properties!!


----------



## rbtree

3.3 megabyte vid of lowering a branch, nothing unusual, for those who dont want to bother with such a big file.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *3.3 megabyte vid of lowering a branch, nothing unusual, for those who dont want to bother with such a big file. *



It's okay.. I have the 1.5 seconds to spare


----------



## rbtree

OK, Eric, ya T1 speed demon!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *It's okay.. I have the 1.5 seconds to spare  *


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

(Obligatory onehand chainsaw comment deleted)


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *(Obligatory onehand chainsaw comment deleted)  *



Oh yea.. wouldn't want Mike telling you how low your skills are, would ya?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Forget about one handed saw use, it's the camera I'm worried about!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Heartland, if the limb you are cutting is being speedlined out, what is the purpose of the three pulleys?


----------



## Tom Dunlap

Butch,

It's called "The Fishing Pole Technique" You've never seen that before? I thought that was relatively common.

It is really poor practice to cut and drop loads onto speedlines. You do understand the load amplifications that take place? The cut should first be lowered onto the Fishing Pole limb then the speedline is used to move it away.

Tom


----------



## MasterBlaster

Uh, yea. I've seen the 'fishing pole' thingy before, in books. Never had a reason to use it.
It appears like a waste of time to me.
I assume it is to put less 'shock' and 'strain' on the limb.
Thats all well and good.

Back to my question... Why is he doing that if he is speedlining the limb out?

Where is the 'shock' to the limb that requires any, much less three pulleys, to do it?


----------



## MasterBlaster

I think I see it... he has a line attached to the limb to control the descent?
THATS gonna stress that limb that much?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Three pulleys???


----------



## Tom Dunlap

It took me a while to wade through this thread. There's some interesting shots. Watching the videos is pretty cool.

Could people give an idea of what the jobs entailed, pruning/removal/ cut and run/ cut and cleanup and then give a price? It's alwas interesting to see what work goes for in other parts of the country.

Tom


----------



## Tom Dunlap

The speedline rope is left slack, the cut is made and lowered onto the fishing pole limb. Then the limb is moved off using the speedline once there isn't a slam dunk load. 

By taking hte time to set up the FP on the way up, the cuts are rigged when it comes time to work the chunks down. The end rigging is taken off as the climber moves down. 

How do you know what strength there is in the limb? It could be a weak wood, be cracked, any number of reasons. Its not as obvious why rigging is set up as it is to wear hard hats.

Tom


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool, dude. Someday I may see the need to use it.

I'm sure the people that make those pulleys hope everybody does it!  

Ya never know when that big, bad limbs gonna getcha!!!


----------



## Tom Dunlap

A buddy of mine from PHilly uses large, steel shackles when he riggs [  ] Put the screw pin in the eye of the sling and the rope runs on the loop end. He's cut the U part our of a second shackle and welded it to the one with the pin to give a bigger radius. Less effecient than a pulley but cheap and durable.

Tom


----------



## MasterBlaster

Please tell me ya'll don't consider this 'huge stuff'.


----------



## murphy4trees

Never cared much for the fishing pole system as shown there...
Maybe use it some day and I Am sure the math is impressive at reducing/spreading loads. 
I do think some discussion of the speed line load amplification is in order....
I believe there is only amplification when the line has less than an 18-20* bend in it.... So as long as there is slack or plenty of stretch in the line.... no amplification... That's the way I like to set up a speedline.... of course the trade off is hieght.... with that much angle in the rope you loose a lot..... Most of the time when I set up a speedline (which isn't too often) I have enough height... 
This saves a couple of steps and plenty of time... I won't use a control line unless I really need one either...
mj

h teww4345464454565244t677667yukloliuy76yhthgb4 yh55558po9oioilkkjuioioioio
gf
,mji90k0okoki0okm0o,p.'/';/;.lkk123654788887777777 7777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777xdfr hjgtugytk.iujjkjiu75yttr34yutrttrttrcvc


----------



## Tom Dunlap

It's no wonder this thread has so many views. There must be at least ten sub threads going on  

Heck, the fishing pole could have been spun off and now loads on a speedline is coming to the surface. 

Will this be the thread that never ends? JPS might have to make up a new forum for this one...

Tom


----------



## rbtree

I'd like to see Riggs do that, Murph!

At appx 3800 lbs if maple or oak, that is triple the weight that I've lowered off itself. A 1.25 inch line would be needed to keep to a 10/1 rigging load factor. And a spectra sling rated for 70000 lb, due to double loads at the anchor point.

I think heartland was involved in an Arbormaster training..thus all the perfect placed (over) rigging.


----------



## NeTree

How's this for light wood?

Not a bad way to spend a saturday.

I'll give extra points if you can identify the tree from the wood.



No rigging pics, but thought these came out cool.

Guess we'll call this tree unsavable.



(1 of 2)


----------



## NeTree

2 of 2


----------



## Stumper

Eric, That was a DEAD tree. 








Just guessing I'll throw out Willow.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Eric, That was a DEAD tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just guessing I'll throw out Willow. *



Is that your FINAL answer?


----------



## SilverBlue

Are we playing for cash??


----------



## NeTree

Naw, just braggin' points.

So what's yer guess?


----------



## SilverBlue

Looks like the wood was pretty Poplar to the ants.
Braggin points? PHHHHHHHH. How bout coming over to fix a HP fuel pump?


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> *It's no wonder this thread has so many views. There must be at least ten sub threads going on
> 
> Heck, the fishing pole could have been spun off and now loads on a speedline is coming to the surface.
> 
> Will this be the thread that never ends? JPS might have to make up a new forum for this one...
> 
> Tom *





Yeah Tom, this IS a party, ya know? No real topic except for posting good tree pics and talking sheet.
I hope this IS the thread that never ends! I'm waiting to see it be the first one at AS with 10,000 views. Not far to go, now!

It seems I didn't look deep enough. There are 3 threads in the chainsaw forum over 10,000. This will be the first in the tree care forum. Thats cool.


----------



## NeTree

'course, it'll take the new guys 'bout six months to read thru it, but heck...

then they'll know us already, eh?


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> *Looks like the wood was pretty Poplar to the ants.
> *



Nope.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> *Braggin points? PHHHHHHHH. How bout coming over to fix a HP fuel pump? *



And miss out on this warm southern weather?


----------



## Lumberjack

Excluding the Ode to Art Martin of course. It makes this tread look like an infant.




Carl


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ain't that the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## NeTree

NEVER


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *Excluding the Ode to Art Martin of course. It makes this tread look like an infant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl *





Actually, its allready beat that thread in replies. And that thread is over 2 years old.
I'm curious to see the stats on this thread in 2 years.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Quite true. That thread is more of an educational, lots of good reading thread.

This thread is a laid-back, party thread.






Canyadigit?

Naw, I didn't think so.


----------



## NeTree

Hell yeah, I can dig it.

After all, we all gotta have some fun sometime, eh?



 :blob1: :blob4: :jester:


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *LMAO! 112 of the 473 replies are Butch saying mostly nothing. No comparison to the Art Martin thread. *



And we all know how _THAT_ turned out, don't we?


----------



## MasterBlaster

What did Brian do... go back and count my replies?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I hope this IS the thread that never ends! I'm waiting to see it be the first one at AS with 10,000 views. Not far to go, now! *



The Art Martin thread has 26,565 veiws and 402 replies. That is after few replies have been cut out due to objectionable material.

Give this one time and it will pass the 30k mark. Everytime a new set of pics is posted at least 50 people open thread.

Darin is still ignoring me on making the archive acsessable. PL says that there is a huge amount of storage still available.



Butch, Brian could have gone to the search function to pull that number up.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

The image archive. That's what this thread is all about, no?

At the only way to acsess an old download is to know the URL. 

We've some 8-10 thousand images archived here, not counting the movies. I'd like to make these more available.


----------



## Lumberjack

I understand and agree with JPS on the archive. To me it is desirable to be able to see pictures without having to search through all the threads.

All it would require would be a list of the names of the threads, clicking the name would bring up a list of the pitures in that thread. Then you could click the pics that you wanted.

People complaining about this thread not having a topic, to me is pointless. The title is "Lets get this party started...". How many people like organized parties? I for one don't, this thread serves a purpose, allowing us to post pictures of trees, that don't deserve there own thread, but the person would like to show it.


Party on!!

Carl


----------



## NeTree

Yeah, well now we have to hurry up and get past the 13th page... before something unlucky happens....


(smirk)


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## rbtree

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *How's this for light wood?
> 
> Not a bad way to spend a saturday.
> 
> I'll give extra points if you can identify the tree from the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> No rigging pics, but thought these came out cool.
> 
> Guess we'll call this tree unsavable.
> 
> 
> 
> (1 of 2) *



OK,, Eric, I'll bite...


...hemlock??


----------



## NeTree

Nope.


----------



## NeTree

No.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey Erik, this is a party, not a quizz show!


----------



## NeTree

Hey Butch, ain't ya ever played TRIVIAL PURSUIT at a party?


----------



## NeTree

Oh...

And Stumper had the correct guess with WILLOW.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Hey Butch, ain't ya ever played TRIVIAL PURSUIT at a party?
> 
> *




WAY too many QUESTIONS!


----------



## Stumper

And another year of always being right is complete! 


----Okay not ALWAYS.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *WAY too many QUESTIONS!  *


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Now I'll go through and delete all the supurious posts and just leave the pictures


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yeah Craig, I don't think very many members here have digcams.

Heck, I don't have one!


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## NeTree

Nice shot of you, but eh... who's the clown?


----------



## ORclimber

Played all day in the rain with a crane.

Here's a shot of Matt stuffing one more log on the hobby sawyers' 2 ton.


----------



## Lumberjack

Here is a tree I did for the church for community servce. That piece of the trunk weighed around 13k, with a few of the blocks on the side (we loaded it by hand).


----------



## Lumberjack

I got the 500th post on this thread...


Here is a pic of my beastly truck and tractor stuck in a cut over beside my house. I got stuck monday night, and I got out thursday night, tryin to get out every day, to no avail.


----------



## NeTree

I mentioned a nice big fluster-kluck coming up. Here's some shots of what I have to work with.

Got the crane booked, all ready to have some fun!


----------



## NeTree

Another one


----------



## Stumper

Carl, What were you convicted of that got you "community service"?
 

Eric, I'm surprised that tree rates a crane. No doubt it will simplify some things. Is there something we can't see making it tougher?


----------



## NeTree

3 of 7


----------



## NeTree

4...


----------



## NeTree

and 5...


----------



## NeTree

6...


----------



## NeTree

And last, but not least... #7.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Eric, I'm surprised that tree rates a crane. No doubt it will simplify some things. Is there something we can't see making it tougher? *



Now that I have the rest up, I think you see what I mean.

1) Electrical hazards galore. A 2kV primary, and 4 service drops radiating out from the pole (some are hard to spot, but they're there).

2) Virtually NO drop-zone for anything larger than a twig because of the services.

3) Roping with taglines is impractical when EVERYTHING would have to be done that way, and crane access is GREAT.

4) Neighbor was kind enough to allow us to use her back yard as a LZ for a crane op, and to back the chip-truck into her driveway.

5) Tree has several LARGE defects extending signifigantly thru trunk and main leads. Shock-loads should be avoided.


Anyhow, there it is, and my take on the job.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Are you going to disconect all the service drops or leave them? Or are you on an intersection of transmission putting it on 2 sides of the tree?

It looks like a lot of the jobs I've got to do around here. Drop the service and rig the stuff over trans. out off a far spar. GRCS is a godsend there.

2D pictures never show everything though.


----------



## NeTree

Dropping services is impractical... there are 4, inclucing 2 10-apartment buildings. 

So, I'll just work around it.

The primary is single-phase; all the power/phone/CATV lines are on the same side of the tree; at least THAT much will be easier.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, I guess the crane is called for, then.


----------



## murphy4trees

NE,
So what's your take really gonna be???
I Am talking dollars and sense....


----------



## NeTree

Minus the crane, fuel, payroll and misc...

Somewhere around $2k


----------



## NeTree

Here's something ya don't see every day around here:

A "Camperdown Elm" (Ulmus glabra Camperdownii)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

The right tree for the spot. Is that the thing you don't see often?


----------



## NeTree

Yeah, that too.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Over where Gopher lives, there is this place they cut down a bunch of silver maple street trees, and replaced with red maple  under transmission.

There was a recomendation fro hybrid or triflorum maples by a different consultant.

Oh and the other side of the strees, where there is not powere, they planted small ornimentals.


----------



## NeTree

Does that REALLY surprise you John?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Suprize? No, irritate, yes.

Though i think he (Dave/Gopher) will leave his mark on that area. For te better.


----------



## rbtree

I snapped only a couple pics of this poplar row. I think I'll get the job. Another co bid $25,000 for them plus another with worse access. The customer laughed at them and said there was no way, as they'd need a second mortgage to afford the job. For now they're only considering this group, which has about 7 major leaders of about 12-16 inches at 20 feet, and 4-5 six to ten inch leaders. Smallest butt cut 24", largest about 52". The trees are about 100-110 feet tall, and pretty much touching both houses on either side. I will have 700-1000 in certified flagger fees plus road closure permits. 400 to 800 in wood removal costs plus Mike and his 17 ton boom truck to help with the lower 30 to 60 feet of trunks that wont be in our way for the Hobbs/lowering and speedline rigging. We'll use two climbers, one to rig and one to cut...works slick with tall poplar leaders. We likely won't need to speed line a lot, but may use the chipper winch to pull the butts right to the feed wheels. I have a dump 10 minutes away for the expected 4 loads of chips. I expect 2 to 2.5 days, and may come in around 8000 total. 

The remaining tree (not pictured) would be very hard, but I think I can get the cable co to drop their pole to pole lines, as the pwr co already said they'll drop their secondary....Good thing it is not a primary! I can likely then do that tree for $3000, which would bring me in under 50% of the other bid. Otherwise, it would be worth $6000 easy.

Just call me the problem solver...and master rigger.....companies that are in awe of big trees often call for the huge crane too soon. The other outfit said this would be the most technical job they'd done...and they are one of the better, more reputable outfits... to me the job will be challenging, due to the close quarters and road, but should go smoothly...I hope!


----------



## rbtree

Here's a couple of an ice (and customer) damaged elm that I spotted while out bidding today. I gave the guy a $1300 removal bid...the tree is savable (Guy Meilleur style) but due to the driveway it is cracking and its location in a small yard, and over another, and it's sad condition, it needs to go. The owner is unemployed, but the neighbor may help pay. He is a rock climber, and went up in it and did a lot of stubbing off too long branches last summer.


----------



## rbtree

pic 2

Lot's of line drops needed...could do tree without a crane, but no need to buck much wood, as I have sources for it. $215 crane bill well worth it for this job! I think we could do it in 4 hrs, the last two with the crane. Not bad for $1085.


----------



## rbtree

Pic 3

Counting crows.....

An old rock group...from Seattle, I don't recall....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Looks like a can of worms!


----------



## NeTree

Looks like alot of fun!


----------



## rbtree

Good protein...the worms--out of the can!! Tell that to the Fear Factor TV show guests......uggh
Yeah MB, rumor is you run and hide from tough jobs.....


----------



## rbtree

One post of the poplars failed to show, here it is:

In the foreground is a 4 foot dbh old black cottonwood that has had lots of branch failure--typical. No evidence of any work being done to it.. but about 10 yrs ago, I gave the city a bid to remove or prune it....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Heres a lil one I couldn't seem to run fast enough away from...


----------



## MasterBlaster

End of the day!


----------



## rbtree

Here's a 96 foot 44 inch doug fir stick ( about 1600 board feet) that I felled. The video is too large to post (till I learn how to crop and compress vids) but it shows mud being flung a good 80 feet to either side--all over our cars and the neighbor's house. The women on the deck ducked just in time to miss the mud bath! Phew!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

This was a nice snag!


----------



## MasterBlaster

This is my kind of party!

Ahhhhhhh-eeeee, ya mon!


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *
> 
> I can believe that thing splattered mud for 80'! *





I've had the cops called on me before from the concussion from a 54 footer hitting the ground.

The lady across the street thought a bomb went off. No $hit!


----------



## rbtree

Lots of big trees down your way, Butch!! I'm sure they grow even faster than up our way, due to the warm, wet climate you have.

I've cut a 120 foot poplar that was about 25 yrs old, a 30 yr poplar that was close to 4 foot dbh, and a 50 yr black cottonwood that had 2500 board feet in its bottom 50 feet. The butt was 5 feet and over 6 at the dirt level. The "baby" giant sequoia that hosted the '02 ITCC speed climb is 140 feet tall, 100 foot crown spread, and 11 feet in diameter at ground level, over 9 feet dbh. At most it is 120 yrs old! Some urban doug firs are under 80 yrs old, pushing 140 feet and 4 feet dbh.

How about some examples of big trees in your bailiwick... fast growth, young or old.....growth ring size etc (I've seen well over 1 inch annual growth on some.


----------



## MasterBlaster

One like this...


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *
> 
> How about some examples of big trees in your bailiwick... *




Whats a baliwick?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, this cottenwood used to hang out in my baliwick!


----------



## rbtree

Remember this thread?--http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5336&perpage=40&pagenumber=1

Here's a link to the 5.8 mb file of the tree felling
http://www.uwsp.edu/stuorg/ssa/ucn/roger.htm


----------



## rbtree

*pfffsst*

This is the second time I've used the 3120 with 42 inch bar, off the ground. Ugggh.


----------



## rbtree

Butt cut, used the 60 inch bar and then some.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sweet looking rig!


----------



## Lumberjack

Here is a pic of the other 2 trees down. I left the two limbs on the pine, to miss the oak under it, when it fell. Someone managed to delete the pics of the job before i started . 

Anywho, we started at 8:00 this morning. By 9:00 the middle tree was limbed and topped, 10:15 the biggest was limbed and topped out. By 10:45 the smaller pine was ready to be thown. We were making good time, we woulda been done by 1:00 but the log truck got stuck (we told him, but he wouldn't listen)(didnt matter too much, they are gonna plow up the yard anyway).

I did the first tree (the middle one) top down on a rope and lanyard. The other two I did, climbing with spikes, mostly for variety I guess. That and my whole body is sore from trimmin all week (thats cool tho) the army's PT test (2 mile run pushups and situps) and the football coach wanted to see what I could dead lift (but I dont play, and havent played). Sore to say the least. The spikes where easier to climb on today for sure.


----------



## Lumberjack

Posing to show off my safety gear.


----------



## Lumberjack

Here is the log truck. Got a full load. Not exactly the most professional lookin peice of equipement, but it gets the job done. 

The name on the door says "Bubba and Boo-boo logging company. 

This guy needs to paint it or something.


----------



## Lumberjack

But we got done, and I made a little money profit, so it was a good day, all in all. Got the stumps ground and everything. TCOB


----------



## Curtis James

Great Pics!! 60" BAR Crazy!? I've never even seen one! I'm still a pup for sure! Talk about wet behind the ears.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by Curtis James _
> *Great Pics!! 60" BAR Crazy!? I've never even seen one! I'm still a pup for sure! Talk about wet behind the ears. *



Not much use for them around here; even the 36" is overkill alot of times.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Not much use for them around here; even the 36" is overkill alot of times. *



Most of the time here.


----------



## TreeJunkie

wOW IT MADE IT TO 10K> thats' great..


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *wOW IT MADE IT TO 10K> thats' great.. *



Now let's see if it can make it to 20K!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

COOL!

That calls for another pic!


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *COOL!
> That calls for another pic!*



I dont think I see any TITS. Sure it wasnt 1988?

Straw bumpcap  

Where were you big arms then?


Cool pic, I gotta make the paper one of these days. Hopefully not in the obituaries


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *Carl,
> 
> That looks like a nice log truck to me. I wish I had one.
> 
> Dan *




Oh it is, but he could put 500-1500 dollars in it, and have a much more presentable truck. Fix the exhaust that is hangin down, and a paintjob of sorts.

Plus I would rather have a knuckle boom, or at least a cable loader. But that is more money. He has loaded some large pine logs for me, but he can not get full length large oak logs to easily. Possiblely from lack of finess on the opperators part. Some jobs I have to call him, and he has to call another guy (knuckle boom) to load the logs on his truck. 

That truck really doesnt like oak logs over 3'6" but it will not load a 5' oak log.

Pretty simple design, it TCOBs for the most part, but if it was mine i would fix it up more and add a PTO winch for sure.


----------



## John Ellison

Carl, in the picture of the log truck, is that a side loader on it?

John


----------



## Lumberjack

Yes it is. It works good, but it would be much more effeceint with winch. Truly simple to work on and with, but I would change a few things up.


----------



## TREETX

*Next to die*

Just picked up this removal. 30 in dbh and all stick.


----------



## TREETX

Cool tree in the front yard maybe 35-40ft

Cool beech


----------



## TREETX

The Fasching party this afternoon


----------



## Lumberjack

*Re: Next to die*



> _Originally posted by TREETX _
> *Just picked up this removal. 30 in dbh and all stick. *




Any special circumstances? What is "all stick refering" to? Looks real nice with all the snow, which we rarely get down here.


----------



## TREETX

Just used to wide oaks and elms in Texas. No firs or pines in Austin. Really nothing with a "stick". 

Just a ref to trees built like poles.


----------



## Lumberjack

Ah... 

I am the opposite for the most part. Most of my removals are sticks, or central stemmed trees. Got some good sized live oaks in the works tho.


----------



## Husky288XP

Carl if you want to be an arborist then you better study, because you do not climb "sticks". You would climb excurrent trees or trees with strong apical dominance, resulting in upright trees with strong central leaders.

Will get you ready for the test one way or another.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea, well most people call em sticks.

Big deal.


----------



## NeTree

It's a stick, unless it's a hangup. Then it's a STUCK...


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by Husky288XP _
> *Carl if you want to be an arborist then you better study, because you do not climb "sticks". You would climb excurrent trees or trees with strong apical dominance, resulting in upright trees with strong central leaders.
> 
> Will get you ready for the test one way or another. *




I was going to say central leader, but ok. Thanks. Apical dominance sounds great, but it would confuse the heck out of the masses. 

Pa-ta-to Pa-tat-o

I want to be ready fo the test tho.


----------



## NeTree

... and I call it a darn SPUD.

No worries, Carl.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *Carl,
> 
> That looks like a nice log truck to me. I wish I had one.
> 
> Dan *



So little rust on it, no one would beleive it is a log truck up here.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I say puh-TAY-tuh


----------



## Lumberjack

I aint got any pics yet, but monday or tuesday I have a removal of a rather small pine. It should be mighty fun. The tree is around 50 foot tall, and less than 2' DBH. Here is the fun parts. It has a rather pronounced lean, the top is 22' from the base. To add to the fun, there is a gazebo at the outside edge og the LZ. Also there is 5 or so dogwoods, 2 of which almost reach the top of the tree. There is no access to it, so it has to be climbed. The roots on the side opposing the lean are failing, and at least one has broke. Then at the base, there is a defect, which, IMO compromises strength.

My plan is to guy it with 3 ropes, 2 ways. The first, and primary will be a winch cable up about 2/3 of the way, or where the limbs start. I will use that to take the brunt of the load, and make the tree more balanced. With another rope (probably 5/8 double braid) I am gonna set it against the lean (it is a somewhat compound lean, where it leans in 2 directions to the stump) and tension it with MA. 

That should stabalize the tree. Then I am gonna tie in at the top, and spike up it, limbing and lowering on the way up, fighting the limbs throught the other trees (no damage allowed). Then go to the very top (BTW that places around 5000 extra pounds of torque against the stump) and rope out the top piece (under 75 pounds hopefully). This is where I am gonna use the 3rd rope. I am gonna set it up at the same place as the false crotch, and pretenion it, so the shock is spread out and not as much down, with the lean. 

If all goes well I figue that it will take around 3 hours to complete, after I get there. Luckly I aint got to clean it up. Real pretty place tho.

The reason for the steel cable as the main support is that I dont want or need the stretch of double braid, and dont want to get plasma just yet. I may back it up with a 3/4" double braid, but that shouldnt be neccessary.

The most rigging yet by far.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Maybe I'm oversimplifying the job; from your description I would just hold and toss/rope when needed.

Piece it out by hand.



Start from the bottom up, feel for any odd wiggle/movement in the trunk as I ascended. But guying it off wouldn't hurt, either.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Gotta post a pic, as long as the bump is bumping.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Maybe I'm oversimplifying the job; from your description I would just hold and toss/rope when needed.
> 
> Piece it out by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Start from the bottom up, feel for any odd wiggle/movement in the trunk as I ascended. But guying it off wouldn't hurt, either. *




Prob with tossing is the dog woods under the tree, no damage allowed. I might not use the 3rd guy (with the false crotch). I am going to start bottom up.

I am going to guy it off the first 2 ways tho, the first to counter the huge lean (and failing/broken roots), and second to support the defect in the base. With my 230 pounds in the top of the tree, 22 feet from the base, that would add 5060 ft lbs of torque to the base (which is already failing). Any movement on my part (which would be required) could easily double that figure (2 g's aint hard to make). Then roping out the top, and blocking down would add some amount of shock load to the tree, leveraged with the lean. So worse case senario (realistic tho) I might be putting an additional 16,000 ft lbs of torque on the trees base. That would be formed from me makin 2 g's as the top is caught on the pulley with 300 lbs of force. I would put money on the tree failing with just my (dead) weight up there.


----------



## xtremetrees

yeah I agree with MB, dudeyou dont wanna blow up trees dog. 

How do you know this:
"Then go to the very top (BTW that places around 5000 extra pounds of torque against the stump)"""

I've blown up trees once, figured tit was gonna happen and it was away from the house.(lucky day.)

Sounds like youd be ok with the first cable at 2/3 way up anmore than that further up too much dynamics going on to acurately judge the actual stress. your guessing and guessing aint good.

Your not ruling out everything that can go wrong sounds like your adding to what can. Not good.

Are you bored with trees? . Dont be blowing up trees dude. 

I try not to push my luck because I enjoy this work and wanna do it till im 60 or beyong

Bytheway, I'm flying down south to help a friend cut some monsters over a house.. 40 pines. Try and take some pics of the job . Wont be posting for a few days.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by xtremetrees _
> *
> 
> Bytheway, I'm flying down south to help a friend cut some monsters over a house.. 40 pines. *



Down south, you say?





Thats a mighty big house to have 40 monster pines around it! 
I know, I know...


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by xtremetrees _
> *yeah I agree with MB, dudeyou dont wanna blow up trees dog.
> 
> How do you know this:
> "Then go to the very top (BTW that places around 5000 extra pounds of torque against the stump)"""
> 
> I've blown up trees once, figured tit was gonna happen and it was away from the house.(lucky day.)
> 
> Sounds like youd be ok with the first cable at 2/3 way up anmore than that further up too much dynamics going on to acurately judge the actual stress. your guessing and guessing aint good.
> 
> Your not ruling out everything that can go wrong sounds like your adding to what can. Not good.
> 
> Are you bored with trees? . Dont be blowing up trees dude.
> *



What does "blowing up trees" mean?

I calc the the added stress by added weight x's distance from fulcrum. My weight (230) times feet (22') from fulcrum (stump) equals 5060 ft lbs of force. That is my dead weight with no moving, and no rigging forces.

I am ruling out every thing that can go wrong, thats is one reason for posting it here, to bounce ideas.

What else can go wrong (besides the obvious)


----------



## Lumberjack

Meant to add this pic...

It was a tree that the local guy (old school spikes only) said he couldnt do. This is the best pic I have of it. I inverted the colors so you could see the tree (arrow) better. It was curved like a bannana over the house. Took an hour to have everything down, and in the truck.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

i think that some of the numbers are running into potential static leverage at the stump of length(height) x added weight. The degree of lean from the stump etc. that you placed bodyweight at, would determine how much of that potential leveraged load would be actually added IMLHO.

Then if that weght was kept to the backside of the lean, might even help. i've leaned back away from cuts into lean for this effect, sometimes dropping massive body weight back into lanyard, just as top is leaving or being caught. Also, maintain backweight (away from lean)till about last. A half dozen times or so, i rigged and caught stuff, to hang away from lean, to collect enough ballast for my real target cut.


Or something like that.........
:alien:


----------



## xtremetrees

I knew a climber once from the old ISA board. Back when spammers would spamm it with ads!

There was a man talked highly of and well respected for his degrees in Engineering and mathmatics of trees. 

He is dead now, it was a lightening struck pine he was removing. Took all the limbs off and took a top. Started chunking down the spar and the tree failed below him.

They called him Pete he was a master engineer of trees.
He will be sorely missed.

Tree failure=blowing up trees


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by xtremetrees _
> *I knew a climber once from the old ISA board. Took all the limbs off and took a top. Started chunking down the spar and the tree failed below him.*



Man, I've done that a hundred times, I hope it doesn't happen to me! By the time I've got it stripped to a snag it is solid as a transmission pole.

Freak stuff DOES happen... it sucks!


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by rborist1 _
> *Carl,
> 
> Where is that PPE you said you were gonna get....................I can't see it youngin! Then again, maybe its the photo.  *



I aint in that pic, and that was before I had it anyways.


Here it is:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yup, ya look all geared up, and everything!


----------



## xtremetrees

smoking pic!
Yeah I know MB Lightening struck sucks.

I did a dead forked tree once. Lucky thing I went left and not right . When I roped the left the right broke out and bombed the house. Blowed into such small pieces couldnt rake it off the roof had to blow it clean.

Home owner came out what was that..! I said that couldhave been me!


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by TheTreeSpyder _
> *i think that some of the numbers are running into potential static leverage at the stump of length(height) x added weight. The degree of lean from the stump etc. that you placed bodyweight at, would determine how much of that potential leveraged load would be actually added IMLHO.
> 
> Then if that weght was kept to the backside of the lean, might even help. i've leaned back away from cuts into lean for this effect, sometimes dropping massive body weight back into lanyard, just as top is leaving or being caught. Also, maintain backweight (away from lean)till about last. A half dozen times or so, i rigged and caught stuff, to hang away from lean, to collect enough ballast for my real target cut.
> 
> 
> Or something like that.........
> :alien: *



I aint sure what the top part means. Just like in torque, the arm is 22' away from the center axis (fulcrum). My weight is 230 x's the arm of 22'. The angle doesn't matter, as long as the length of the arm stays the same length. Same as with a crane angle and length go together to make the arm, if the boom gets longer you can increase the angle, and have the same arm of leverage. As the trunk gets shorter, the leverage will decrease because the angle isn't changing.

As for throwing your weight, that would work for catching the shock load, but not for constant support. I havent thought of that, but it would offset the shock. 

Butch, what do you mean? You have done it hundreds of times (throwing the top, or failures?), but hope it doesnt happen to you (failure, causing a fall)?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey Carl, howd'ja know real climbers wear red?


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by xtremetrees _
> *smoking pic!
> Yeah I know MB Lightening struck sucks.
> 
> I did a dead forked tree once. Lucky thing I went left and not right . When I roped the left the right broke out and bombed the house. Blowed into such small pieces couldnt rake it off the roof had to blow it clean.
> 
> Home owner came out what was that..! I said that couldhave been me! *




It wasnt forked, but it had a corkscrew that made me slightly nervous (I was just starting out). Lightning struck.

Look kinda goofy in that close up. Check out those skis that I am sportin.


----------



## MasterBlaster

You have every right in the world to respect any corkscrewed type of tree involved in a TD. Corkscrewed trees don't like to play by the rules.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *You have every right in the world to respect any corkscrewed type of tree involved in a TD. Corkscrewed trees don't like to play by the rules. *




BTW, the tree that I was talkin about has about a 3/4 corkscrew. Just to add to the mix.


----------



## xtremetrees

MB 
Im on the gibbs accender to. But I'm on a steel core flipline. Like it fine unless I nick it then the cloth surrounding the core slips. Looks like your safety is a 1/2 inch rope MB.?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea, no call for a steel core flipline around here. The trees aren't Beranek enough.


----------



## ORclimber

FIELD GOAL!! 

I love this work. Would have made a better picture with the brush on though.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Good shot!!!  

I woulda never done that, though.


----------



## ORclimber

Other side.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I class something like that as a 90 -95% probability of doing it without hitting the fenceposts. Or, 'taking a chance'. Those are darn good odds, but I'm too old to play em.
I woulda worked it down a little farther.




I just looked at your second pic... ignore the above!


----------



## ORclimber

It was a storm damaged siberian elm. I didn't want to mess with rigging out the long spindly weak limbs. I used the instant credibility from that shot to talk the homeowner into keeping the silver maple behind it.


----------



## xtremetrees

MB
Arent you afraid that roping big stuff will burn your safety into?
I have seen pole werkers utility belts burned into from the running ropes. A rope safety is even easier to burn into.


----------



## MasterBlaster

If you look close, you'll see the bullrope is not really making any contact with my lanyard to do any damage. It just looks like it is. And I still have my climbing rope(left hand?).

But thats not to say that hasn't happened before! I just replace my lanyard when it shows signs of wear. About twice a year, usually.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

i have pairs of shoes and boots with a line melted through where i guided a owering lline a few degrees away from obstachles as things were lowered.

Here is some old pics that one of yours reminded me of.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Is that you, in the yellow, Kenny?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Guilty


----------



## MasterBlaster

I thought you were five feet tall!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Well, i kinda find that when i stand and walk, i am so short my legs barely reach far enough to scrape the ground. My waist size struggles to top JP's competition thigh size. 

Now about callin'moi yellow:Monkey:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I'm told that without the hardhat, he resembles an over caffinated squirrill.

Those mutual aqaintances sure are not nice


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Easy day*

I love pine TDs.

Eh?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Oh no JP..........

They told me that one was a complimeant!


----------



## igetbisy

Thought I'd put this one here in attempt to help MB's thread keep going strong, besides, it's quite fitting, as I'm sure if it were my thread, I think it would have become food for my ego by now, wouldn't you agree?
Ego is absolutely necessary if you want to be able to do what we do. my fascination is in how people handle and prioritize it. for instance, there could be 2 cars parked on a street, with barely enough room between them for my car, with miles of empty space either way, I'm the guy who will casually park between the two cars, just to feed my ego, but thats it. as with most people I run into, they would then have to go "oh yeah, I'm bad", "bet you couldn't do that as good as mee!" 
Another example is the guy who climbs the same every day, except the day you are climbing next to him, that day he is just too bas add for his own boots, taking chances and all, just so everyone knows who's bad. I don't quite understand this form of ego. 
yall come back now ya hear!


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Thanks, but thia is a better bump!*

I'm gonna have to delete it soon. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13376


----------



## MasterBlaster

Might as well post a pic!


----------



## blue

if this works i'll be amazed.

these pic's all come from 80' beech tree we had to take down in some historic gardens in saffron walden in england.


----------



## blue

and another


----------



## blue

and yet another


----------



## NeTree

From today's crane job:


----------



## NeTree

and


----------



## NeTree

another


----------



## NeTree

yet another


----------



## NeTree

yet more


----------



## NeTree

more


----------



## NeTree

more of course...


----------



## NeTree

and... more...


----------



## NeTree

almost there


----------



## NeTree

closer


----------



## NeTree

closer yet...


----------



## NeTree

...almost...


----------



## NeTree

Whew...


----------



## NeTree

This is HARD work...


----------



## NeTree

2 more pics...


----------



## NeTree

Last pic.

Still have to get all the brush and wood cleaned up, but as you can see, there wasn't alot of parking space.


----------



## Lumberjack

Dang Eric... I guess you found somone to take pictures

Looks like fun!


----------



## NeTree

Yeah! One of those rare times the homeowner has a digital camera!



That's nothing, there's actually 50 pics... but I tried to pick a good set.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice pics, Erik! Keeping the party going!


----------



## NeTree

GOT TO!


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Hey Craig*

I lost my cameraman, for the time being...

No new pics?


----------



## murphy4trees

How many pics total on that un and how far from the tree was the crane set up... Was it weight or landing zone that kept the pics small????


----------



## NeTree

The crane was set up about 15 feet from the tree. Good thing it had all-wheel steering... it took up most of the yard with the outrigger spread.

The LZ was pretty small, too. That limited the pick size. Otherwise, that machine could have picked the whole tree!


----------



## TreeJunkie

Here we go here's some pics of a med. sized ash, double leader.


----------



## TreeJunkie

another


----------



## TreeJunkie

1 more


----------



## TreeJunkie

dos amigos


----------



## TreeJunkie




----------



## NeTree

One of the nicest ashes I have ever seen.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Welcome to the party, Treejunkie!*

It looks like you use a tad more gear than I'm used to!

Nice shots!!!


----------



## TreeJunkie

Thanks Butch


----------



## TreeJunkie

Last one guys...


----------



## Lumberjack

Looks like fun....


When i first saw the porty the green hose looked like it was part of the porty...

Speakin of which... is the rope set on it right? It doesnt appear to be, shoulnt the tail be commin out where the rope is commin in? I would think so, but i have only used the porty III, but it doesnt look right to me.


Carl


----------



## TreeJunkie

I'm confused what you're meaning?


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *I'm confused what you're meaning? *









Shouldnt A be wrapped starting at B? Shouldnt it be against the "major axis" of the porty at position B?


----------



## TreeJunkie

Honestly i couldn't tell you for sure, to my knowledge this is how we commonly use this piece, keep in mind we're not rigging anything to heave on this either. Does anyone else have one of these dinosaur portys?


----------



## Lumberjack

The only way i have read and seen using them is through the middle, and out the side. That way it loads the main axis with the weight without leveraging against the leg of the porty.





Eric: Did you knowt that the company you used for the crane has a new 365 ton crane with 197' main boom, and a 200' jib.... That is on helluava crane, and its all terrain at that!! Well whatever ground will hold it up! 

Man what a crane!











It could do General Sherman... BTW what is the shermans estamated weight?


----------



## TreeJunkie

Wow! thats one hell of a crane...Bet they don't use that on trees often...But hey wouldn't that be nice, The one cut removal...


----------



## NeTree

Sure... it's only $20,000 a day!












j/k.. bet it's expensive, though!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Brandon, why no GRCS on that tree? could a done it way faster with The Winch! 

And Joe paid good money for that thing!

Or is that reserved for only one crew


----------



## jamie

*whop ass cranes*

biggest crane ive ever seen was a 500 tonner..... that was a biggie

jamie


----------



## murphy4trees

I like the old style portys but you can't block down a spar cause the line can jump off the wraps when the line slacks...
I wouldn't expect to see a porty and a hobbs on the same tree...
Also the way I was taught is to take the line around behind the center post of the porty, then take the wraps on the side bar.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *...Also the way I was taught is to take the line around behind the center post of the porty, then take the wraps on the side bar. *



Lord I thought that noone was gonna give a reply to it... Anyone disagree with me? I think that it would be akin to cross loading a biner, makeing undue stress on the porty.


----------



## Lumberjack

Here is a page that spidy posted. It shows the porty being wraped like tree junkie's is, but it is a drawing. I still think that startin at the middle is better.


----------



## igetbisy

I gotta hear what all yall gotta say about the advantages of porty over the good ole bulletproof wrap on tree. thanks in advance, i searched everywhere, did I forget something?


----------



## murphy4trees

The reason there is no discussion about that is cause wraps on the trunk are so far out of our consciousness.... If you asked a welder what are the advantages of an accetalene torch over flint and steel, he'd look at you like you were crazy.. I haven't seen a wrap on a trunk in recent memory....


----------



## MasterBlaster

The Porty is great, but I work with guys all the time that don't even use it. I prefer to use it.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by igetbisy _
> *I gotta hear what all yall gotta say about the advantages of porty over the good ole bulletproof wrap on tree. thanks in advance, i searched everywhere, did I forget something? *



There are several...

Wraps on a tree are inconsistant on how much friction they offer from tree to tree. Wraps are hard to lock off. Wraps candy stripe the trees. Wraps are hard on the ropes, grind grit into the ropes.

Porty does none of thos things and it looks more professional. Plus it offers more uses, you can use it on your truck as a "mechanical fuse". 

Wraps are out for good, portys are ok....






GRCS is the stuff!!!! Need to get a couple


----------



## Lumberjack

Takin down a limb. Its goin over the house, and the guy is gettin a new roof, and he doesnt want it there. Anyway here it is.






Takin off the prusik off the main load line.






Look at that handsome fella.... and that PPE.... and that DdRT... man what a killer!


----------



## Lumberjack

The piece was tip tied and butt tied.

The tip tie was runnin through a false crotch, while the butt was a natural crotch...

The tree wasnt damaged by the natural crotch, as the limb that took the initial force/friction, and the top limb had the wraps, but it left no trace.


----------



## Lumberjack

Party on!!! I gotta get some pics on the tips, like Big John... They are commin.


----------



## Gord

wraps have their place. I don't see the point in setting up a porty if it's only needed once. A wrap on the tree is fairly idiot proof, easy enough to see if the groundies have it right from up in the tree. Tree wraps also aren't bothered by knots, on the rare occasion when the line isn't long enough. In many cases, a wrap is easier on the rope than a porty, much wider bend radius and greater dispersion of friction. It takes a lot to wear a rope enough that it needs to be retired before the usual prudent time period.

not that i'm knocking a porty's usefulness, i just think it's silly to never use a technique for no better reason than it's 'old school.' IMHO


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Just a couple limbs, eh?*

I will leave the porty in the truck if its not necessary. Roping out a couple limbs by taking wraps around the tree works just fine.


----------



## TreeJunkie

JPS, In regard to why we didn't use the grcs,,,,Man, I wish we had it that day, it would have been real nice...But we sent the bucket in to Altec for some maintenance a few days before hand and guess what thats where it was. No one remembered to get it... As you can see I was using a 4:1 pulley system to pre tension and raise back some limbs, what a pain compared to the grcs, but hey it got done.....If it's ever reserved John, thats for me,,,,,,,,Thats my baby...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *Thats my baby... *



Aint it now. 

As to a prorty as wraps are to a porty.


Wraps have there use fro time to time. Usually I will lace the rope up in the tree so I can apply my own friction then the ground can take a half wrap on the trunk. 

Much easier then waiting for them to trip over the rope to get the wrap then undoe it to lower.

Frequently I can use the lacing in the crown to apply enough friction so I can self rig, then the ground only needs to untie.


----------



## BigJohn

JP I often use the same technique only due to my crew members seem to think no matter how big the piece they can hold it. Even when a porta wrap is set up. I tell them it is there and I expect it to be used to be on the safe side. Mexicans aren't robots they are people too.


----------



## xtremetrees

Pines


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> _Originally posted by BigJohn _
> * seem to think no matter how big the piece they can hold it. *



True all over, I regularly have to tell someone to "give me a little friction on that rope!"

It's a learning experainace, I work with so many different people that I have a little litany i go through when I'm with people i don't know.

"Peice is rigged...get ready on the rope...don't take any wraps on your hands or body.... I'm gonna do this, so it will do that...I want you to do this..."


----------



## Lumberjack

No pics, but today I had to cut 5 pines. 4 where dead, and in a grove or thicket. The live one was in the yard. It wasnt more than 12"DBH, but probably closer to 10".

I started with the live one, to get the easist out of the way. So I start up it on spikes, no biggy, but the tree was so small that I was having to put my spikes on the side, just to keep my heels from hitting when I had to stand there on the tree. 

So I climb up about 30' and think, "I need to make a wrap with my lanyard, this tree is gettin really small." So I take one more step, and wham............


I slide my butt down the tree the whole freakin way. I hit the ground (didnt hurt at all). The whole way down I am thinkin that i need to lean back to get the lanyard to catch on something, but the trunk was smooth. Got rope burn on my hand from it sliding down the tree, and missin some skin from my bicept.

The customer (a friend) asked if I meant to do that. I said "Kinda, I forgot my ear plugs."

So now I am on the ground, I make a wrap and head back up the tree, get to about 40' and cut out what is left of the top. Come down on my rope, and cut the spar.

Wish that I had a video of it, it must have been mighty funny.

Cut the rest of the trees, feelin like crap for slidin like that. Felt "off" for the rest of the day, but the work has to be done. Took me 2 hours to cut all five, and buck up the trunks for the fella. We all shot the breeze for a long time, and I sharpened a chainsaw. All in all it was pretty fun tho. No cleanup!! 

Lessons learned. When the tree is that small, make a wrap!!


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *
> The customer (a friend) asked if I meant to do that. I said "Kinda, I forgot my ear plugs."
> 
> *



Nice save!


Glad yer okay.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Err, hows yur thumbnail?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

i like friction in crown as JP says; climber quickly sweating in hard to the support; with the load hitchpoint and hinge cut far enough apart to let the load leverage the rest of it's needed tightness automatically as i am cutting down slightly. Sometimes even lifting the limb a few degrees as i pretighten, then when it settles back down to original position as i am cutting, it can be about tight enough; starting about from 0.

If i am using that rig to sweep sideways, i might come over the top of the load with the line, under the belly, and hitch to side towards support's pull. Then sweat the line in hard, try to even get a little of that lift as mentioned before. That cocked/torqued bend in line will push towards the support harder i believe than just the line pull, as it tries to 'unroll' automatically as the line takes more weight. If the line is pretightened enough, that roll effect will even give slight rise 'uphill' inload at first. The power of the technique is from the line tension, so pretightening with high leverage sweating in can be key, then letting the load leverage it's own needed tightness too, to finish precisely. So, instead of guessing what to pretighten line to, to match and float the load, i take the guess werk out, and let nature match it for me. You have to trust the preset, and cut down at first, to purposefully load the line to more tightness, thereby empowering the torque and support effects at the same time; then cut across to the target. If you can get the line loaded to maximum, and cut faster to allow folding at that precise point; the increased pull will force a stronger/better supporting hinge. This would give you a strong hinge, with a fully tightened line, and motion where you wish it to be directed.

Maintaining the control of the hinge as long as possible, like a second rigging point as a disposable butt tie, is a very good strategy, this i believe a step further. Also, the hitchpoint is important, the idea is partially to make the load before the tearoff carry on the line and not the hinge lightening hinge's job, (and more gradually handing the weight off to the line from hinge for less/no impacint of it and supports etc.). When the line is the weight bearing pivot before tearoff (rather than hinge), the hinge's job is lightened the most with a hitchpoint at the C.o.B. i just try to hitch right before that on the hinge side, if i can.

In the torque position of the line, is only a small 'dot' of hinge fiber is left, the torque is enough to spin on that hinge, it is only a longer rib of hinge that gives enough leverage against this spin (wanting to flip load over), that makes the torque into turning power instead (of spin/flip).

The 'unrolling'/flip action will take place, dropping the limb some on the dot hinge or later at tearoff; unless there is a further restriction (bend wants to come out bad, so i use that) branch it hits on the way, or strategically placed carabiner to restrict it from unrolling but so far.

Rope fiber tension and wooden hinge fiber tension are really amazing leveraged supports to me(and about only ones available besides lightly rolling off something etc.), and how the same amount of motions approximately can make all the differance in the world depending on their target and the mechanical instructions they give to a setup. How the impossible can become self working grace by allowing nature wanting to match everything with an equal and opposite force, to leverage for you is quite a fun puzzle sometimes, and can have the balanced ease to watch of a natural wonder as it floats IMLHO! In some ways a lot to call out in a rig, but with some practice and thinking, i believe a good conductor can orchestrate sweet music from.


Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrr something like that!
:alien:


----------



## Sep

Carl, I'm glad to here that your ok from your mishap. Its refreshing to here someone mention an accident, that in the end could make another member think before doing the same thing. JPS, I know exactly what your saying about working with inexpierenced ground guys, the scarry thing is that most of them never get a mentor to show them the right ways to do things. Thats got to be one of the reasons that we have so many tragic accidents in this profession. 

Sep


----------



## murphy4trees

I always noticed moments like the one Lumberjack shared would occur shortly after I had had a thought like ..." Aren't I great at this".... Always thought it was God's way of keeping me humble...

Like the time in '86 that I tried to show a newbie how to move a ladder...

"You do it like this " as I picked up a fully extended ladder then lost control of it, fighting it all the way to its crash on the deck...
He just laughed...
..... humbling..


----------



## BigJohn

Ladders are way too dangerous. I never handle those nor do I work on the roof unless tied in. You hear too many stories and somehow the ladder is involved directly or indirectly. You know my stand on this. THey have no place among men who CAN climb trees. The ladders on my truck are for the ground men so they can blow off the roof.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

A ladder is just another tool. It can be used, over used, and misused.
What freaks me out is how a skilled arborist can climb a hundred feet in the air on skinny branches and yet be afraid of, not know how or when, to properly use a ladder.


----------



## BigJohn

Just another tool for a painter or carpenter.


----------



## BigJohn

Just the other morning I heard how some firemen were takeing down a ladder and laid it back into a 7.6 kv line. They all had to be taken to the hospital.


----------



## BigJohn

Isn't there some surperstition about ladders?


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Speaking of superstition*

Big John's post was the 666th response.

I had to move it off that number.

:angel:


----------



## murphy4trees

Big Jon,
If I could climb like you, I'd use a ladder far less often. And I still like them.... My favorite ascending tool.... Having 24-40' helps a lot on small and medium sized trees... And on big ones a guy like me needs all the help I can get. 
I was pruning a white birch recently.. making a few reduction cuts at the tips and wondering how you would have gotten it done...
The ladder was leaning on 3" wood.. I was standing on the top rung tied in on a lanyard and reaching up with the handsaw...


----------



## murphy4trees

Here's me just off a ladder...
Wearing spikes on a takedown... I could have spiked up the tree but its easier to just walk up a ladder.
AS I recall on that job I was scared becasue the tree was in such bad shape... I went up on th ladder and tied in... and took some weight off the tree before I stepped off the ladder... I would have been OK to work from the tree but having my weight on the ladder made me feel better about it...


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

So you work smarter, not harder. Humm...that's just weird enough to work.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Here I am after laddering up:


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Here's one out my office window. It looks like water, but it's still ice.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Trees are nice. When they are around, people build nicer homes.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thanks for the pics Daniel, Mike!


----------



## murphy4trees

Mike,
I love those aerial pics of houses... here is one I emailed to a neighbor on a pine removal job.


----------



## Lumberjack

Here is the job that I started today after school.

The wind was whoopin the hole time, made it fun...


----------



## Lumberjack

Here is the gate that everything has to come though... this really sucks.


----------



## Lumberjack

Here is the first tree.


----------



## Lumberjack

Here is a closeup.... I am postin these so i can send to people on aol and such...


Notice that DdRT?


----------



## Lumberjack

This is how i left it today.... I will finish the one on the right, and get goin more on the left tree...

Thats alot of wood to fit throught that gate, IMO. 

Its money tho.... groundies love it....


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *This is how i left it today.... I will finish the one on the right, and get goin more on the left tree...
> 
> Thats alot of wood to fit throught that gate, IMO.
> 
> Its money tho.... groundies love it.... *



that gate ....look at that gate!!!!!!!!!!!!! man that gate is what we call in egland call good access ill post you guys some gates indeed ...we took down a large ash and had too walk sideways too get past the house..


----------



## MasterBlaster

Go easy on Carl... he's a young 'un.

Carl, you did that much AFTER school? It looks like you accomplished a lot in a couple hours... Kudos, dude!


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Carl, you did that much AFTER school? It looks like you accomplished a lot in a couple hours... Kudos, dude! *




We got there at 2:30 and left at 5:00. At 4:00 I came down and we went to the store, and eyed the trees. Went up the tree on the left at 4:30 and was back down at 4:45. Derrick packed up the stuff, and i cut up the brush. 

Had it not been for the wind, you wouldnt be seein the tree on the right... it woulda been restin on the ground, but I didnt feel to great about climbin up on the top to send it out with the wind makin the trees sway a large amount.


If it aint windy tomorrow I will have the right tree down, and get started on the tree on the left...

It will take more time, on the left section of the left tree, it is over a fence, and 2 service drops.

Thanks for the kudos... was wonderin if I was goin slow in yalls eyes... I felt like I was at times, mostly because the wind made me stop cuttin because I was worried about the wind blowin the falling limb into something (power lines, air conditioner, fences, ect).


Enough babaling for now.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Say Carl,
> 
> What's that thing in front of the handle on that chainsaw?
> *




Thumb joke? Or the CB?


----------



## MasterBlaster

*CB, dude.*


----------



## Lumberjack

*Re: CB, dude.*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> * *




Lord it gets in the way!! It is almost all the time when I get it off my side to use it that have to bump it off.

Its still there tho.


----------



## murphy4trees

What kind of # did you put on those three trees???


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *What kind of # did you put on those three trees??? *



$1000. Which is what the market bears as a compeditor bid "around 1000".

I should clear around 700 off of it.


----------



## murphy4trees

Sounds cheap to me though if you're still in high school you could be making more per hour than most of your teachers... good for you.... and keep raising your prices.... How are you going to dispose of the wood???


----------



## Lumberjack

Take it do where I dump 5 min away, free dumping. I couldnt have charged any more, as it would have gone to a competitor. I could do it in a full day, having it cleaned up and all.

Dont forget my minimal overhead like no chipper and all the like. 

I normally make (profit) around 75-100 dollars an hour...


----------



## CJ-7

Mike, thanks for the pic that shows you out on the tips. I keep reading about you guys working out there but I couldn't believe it until I saw your post. Looks like a mighty long swing into the trunk if you slip.

Anyone have any more like this, (JPS)?

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=146253


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Not the best, but it is white pine.

The original did not look like much, all you could see was my red helmet till it was resized.


----------



## murphy4trees

CJ,
Looks like a legit pic cause of te rope, but MM has been known to touch up a pic or two in photoshop..


----------



## NickfromWI

Oh, that MM shot of him at the tips definately looked touched-up to me!


----------



## TreeJunkie

That pic is total bs, where was the tie in at, or did he crawl out there like Rocky J? 
Good lord what is that pic pic of , looks like a gorilla or something....How could a white pine branch hold something of such enormous proportions.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I'm flipped into the one above me with the long lanyard.


----------



## rbtree

Aw c'mon.guys, that branch is nigh on to 5 inches where the big fella is perched. Why don't we make it hard for him...and tell him we wanna see him on something more delicate.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Crape Myrtle...


----------



## Lumberjack

Gettin over to the other side to drop the top out of it.


----------



## Lumberjack

Blockin down the trunk.


----------



## Lumberjack

The mess from that tree....


----------



## Lumberjack

The top that made a new tree...


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by CJ-7 _
> *Mike, thanks for the pic that shows you out on the tips. I keep reading about you guys working out there but I couldn't believe it until I saw your post. Looks like a mighty long swing into the trunk if you slip.
> 
> Anyone have any more like this, (JPS)?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=146253 *



The photo maybe makes it look worse than it is. There are several lateral branches that would catch my rope if I fell and stop me from the big swing. When get out about half way, I safety in.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Here's another. You can see my SRT if you look close.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I see it, Mike. You're secure in your perch. Thats the way to do it!





Hey, this threads averaging 196 views a day. Nifty!


----------



## Trees Company

U actually use a crain?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

When clearing up after hurricane Issabel in Williamsurg, VA, we worked 5 weeks with a 70 ton crane averaging around 4-5 kUSD per day (and half day saturdays).

A crane is a usefull tool, as it a bucket, chainsaw or pole saw. 

I work with a number of different companies and have found that if they have been doing it for XX number of years with little contact with the rest of the industry, there is a better way then what they are used to. 

That is not to say that everything is wrong, I've learned things from "old school" workers too, and there are times to not use the blocks, winches, multiple ropes and juwst blow the tree out.

The best part of a day is when someone shows me somehting new and I can say "wow, cool! Show me that again!"


----------



## murphy4trees

MM,
Looks like you're about to reach out to that oak on tyhe left and cut a few lower dry branches..
Cool.
D


----------



## matthias

*powerline clearance*

Anyone notice how stress warms a body quicker than anything else?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Sometimes it's easier to get the dead stuff on the neighboring tree from the tree your in, maybe save a long limb walk when you get up that one.
It is a problem when trees grow with crowns that touch, you need to decide if ther limbs that are rubbing on each other need to be trimmed apart. I such an anti-pruning zelot I've gone to almost never cutting rubbing limbs, except on Red Oak type trees.


----------



## matthias

*reminder*

A burnt stub seems to make the cockiest trimmer slow down and be extra careful.


----------



## matthias

What to do, what to do.


----------



## matthias

Finished product from the other side.


----------



## matthias

Who says bullying is only a problem in our schools? This Poplar has been pushing this poor Elm around for years.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Very good safety reminders of what work around lines might get ya into! Thanx;

Ya know every once in a while something like those pix might need to be borrowed to make a point....:Eye: If'n ya don't mind!


----------



## matthias

Nothing ruins a picture more than a ladder.


----------



## matthias

*Treespyder*

Use any picture you want. I'm just happy to share them.


----------



## matthias

*The chicken or the egg?*

Maybe we should just get rid of the powerlines.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ah, Matthias, those pics bring back memories of the old days! I was lucky as a line clearer, 75% of my work was in a bucket. I remember the satisfaction of looking at some well-cleared spans I had just finished. Then, looking the OTHER way at the miles I still had to go! 

Welcome to the party, Matthias!


----------



## matthias

*Masterblaster*

I spend most of the time in the bucket as well. The climbs are alot more satisfying though. Makes you feel like you earned your pay.


----------



## murphy4trees

Were you spiking that "poor elm"????


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *Were you spiking that "poor elm"???? *




As a line clearer, I would wear gaffs in a heartbeat. Its all about production, as you are well aware.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *As a line clearer, I would wear gaffs in a heartbeat. Its all about production, as you are well aware. *



Tree health has to come in there somewhere. most of the time you are dealing with someone elses property.

I can by the A300 caveat for rural ROW workers using gaffs, but if I found a tree worker in my tree with them on, I would do something drastic.


----------



## rbtree

I didnt look real closely, but I don't see gaffs on Matthias.

Matthias, do you work for a line clearing company? The pics don't imply that from the equipment, just from your proximity to the primaries.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Actually, I was refering to trees in the woods/side of the road. I should have specified. I would not wear them in someones prize live oak unless for some reason it was absolutely necessary.

But back in the day, EVERYTHING was spiked.


----------



## matthias

I assure you guys that I would never throw on the spurs for any kind of trim be it line clearing or otherwise. To gaff a trim job is either laziness, cowardice, igonorance or a combination of all three.


----------



## MasterBlaster

So line clearance has done away with the hooks? Hmmm, I didn't know that. Its been 20 years since I've done it.

Thats good!


----------



## BigJohn

Is it ok to hazard prune a dead with hooks? You not takeing the tree down. The large oak tree I removed the other day had hook marks all over it from when it was topped.


----------



## rbtree

Yo big John,

not a challenge, but this little tree took us two days to remove. I'd like to see the crew that could do it in less than 1.5!

Plus a couple hours to drop the last 10 feet (60-65 inch butt) and get it loaded. And repair some minor fence damage and replace the part we took down.

2 climbers, 2.5 groundies (one a bit gimpy), 8 cord of wood or so, 40 yards of chips.....

2 climbers ( for about half of each day) in a removal sounds strange, but it worked. Sometimes one of us had to wait for the groundies to be free, but it was definitely faster than one climber---too tight a spot and too huge of limbs to rope huge stuff..primaries on one side, fences on two others. tiny drop zone...

This had been the largest white pinein Seattle. I underbid it by $1000, but I wanted to be nice to the not rich client. The tough ones are hard to price right. especially out here, lots of low ballers.

(I've posted other shots from this job on various threads.)


----------



## rbtree

"Steelhead Bob" York, letting a small piece go.

53 years fishing, logging and/or climbing, and still going strong!


----------



## rbtree

Not what you'd call high quality timber, eh?


----------



## rbtree

The little wimp (errr, moi) not happy about wielding the 42 inch barred (is that a woid??) 3120 behemoth....in the air!

See the fence section that we shoulda also removed? Well, sloppy Rog nailed it with a puny branch....


----------



## rbtree

Who needs daylight, there's work to do!


----------



## rbtree

On this cool job, removing a bunch of trees prepping a site for a new home, we created close to 15 habitat snags...The client grew up in a ramshackle log cabin, which is unfortunately going by the way to make room for a more dconventional home. Shame... Her brother lives in another cabin next door, it too is going eventually. Too bad, now the neighborhood will be more normal.. all the other homes are in the 300-800K upscale range.


----------



## rbtree

This elm branch was way out there, wrong angle, too mossy and no suitable tie in. so we tied it off and tensioned it with the chipper winch, so Ian felt safe to footlock it. Then he had to pole saw lighten the end a lot, it was way out of scale and heavy,nothing to cable it to either...and a big branch had failed, so it was more exposed.


----------



## rbtree

I like to see ya get out on the end of this one, MikeM!!

Though I admit, Ian should have been out six or so feet further.

If I'd been doing the tree, I might have set a lifeline as high as possible in the crown, but even then, the angles were just not good at all...and all that wet moss to boot...


----------



## rbtree

Same limb, deceiving camera angle.


----------



## rbtree

Amazing what a few thousand (?) beetles can do to an elm in a few short months!

The ground was littered with bark, some pieces three feet long. This was the first time I'd seen the effects of DED, much less worked on an infected tree. The job entailed removing 4 of them, two days, $4600- 875 crane fees, close to 40m crane picks, one heck of a job!


----------



## rbtree

Camera angle is off a bit here...storm clouds a brewin'.....brrr


----------



## rbtree

Needless to say, with the crane there and all, I was less than pleased (nor did my spewed epithets belie my feelings) about the hour it took to unclog the chipper... we didnt waste much crane time thankfully.


----------



## rbtree

The trickiest pick...tangled in the lower canopy...brittle dead stuff.. and primaries below. plus me directly below the detangling operation.


----------



## rbtree

Ah, but it's all about light, a photographer's dream!!!


----------



## rbtree

Firedust!!!


----------



## rbtree

One mo' elm pick


----------



## rbtree

This Thursday, some small maple craning:
3.5 mb file video, sorry the better one where the log is picked off is too large a file. Not much action here, if you don't want to open.


----------



## rbtree

This neighborhood is in a Seattle historic district, so the trees are protected. These 2 hard maple were hazardous, so we removed them. There are a bunch of huge elms and other trees that have been V pruned around the primaries, not common in this area. Now they are way above the primaries, and beautiful trees, but tough to prune or remove.

With the crane close to the primaries, we had to take some small logs.

I'm bummed Ian didn't tie in twice here...he usually does. I was too busy shooting with two cameras to notice. (Love my new superwide angle lens, a 17/40 mm, on the 35 mm film camera.)


----------



## rbtree

Also Thursday, I helped ex employee Eli move this huge Japanese maple that he got for free! He hopes to sell it for $30000. I fronted the expenses, close to $2000, he promised that he'd pay me $4000 when he finds a buyer. The tree is 120 yrs old, about 9-10 feet tall and 12-14 feet wide, and a great specimen. Laceleafs this size are mighty rare and valuable, but I wonder if he'll get that much for it...$20000 for sure though!


----------



## rbtree

He did a quite a job digging and rigging it.


----------



## rbtree

Part of the rootball was growing in lousy pitrun, so it was hard fo rhim to keep it together.


----------



## rbtree

Going down the road 12 miles or so to its holding site, it was almost touching traffic lights, and certainly overwide on the right side. He''ll need a lowboy when he sells it, as he's boxing it for the summer, so it'll be higher.


----------



## NickfromWI

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *...I fronted the expenses, close to $2000, he promised that he'd pay me $4000 when he finds a buyer.... *



That was a very noble thing to do, Rog!

I am assuming he got it for free because the owners wanted it removed? What a great thing to do to save such a beautiful tree!

love
nick


----------



## TreeJunkie

Here's a shot of a pin oak i took down last sat. 100 ft. died 3yrs back, hit by lightning and then hypoxilin set in,,This one was fun..


----------



## TreeJunkie

http://home.comcast.net/~yannadoit/

Check out this oak take down.. Quite a few pics here so i didn't want to post individually...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

The statistics that John Ball has sifted through show that fallers stopping to do something after starting the knoch is a significant percentage of faller related deaths in the tree industry.

Just a thought, we become too complacent at times because we doo this stuff all the time.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Way too much good material for safety guy!!! Can not compute! Can not compute!

P.S. I apologize for the Star Trek reference.


----------



## igetbisy

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statistics that John Ball has sifted through show that fallers stopping to do something after starting the knoch is a significant percentage of faller related deaths in the tree industry.
> 
> Just a thought, we become too complacent at times because we doo this stuff all the time. *



we "DOO" this stuff all the time.


----------



## RescueMan

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> The statistics that John Ball has sifted through show that fallers stopping to do something after starting the notch is a significant percentage of faller related deaths in the tree industry.



This picture reminds me of a close call when I was leading a crew of high school students with the New Hampshire Conservation Corps doing trail-building on power company land along the Connecticut River.

I was taking down a 100 ft. white pine, at least 2' dbh for one of two stringers for a river bridge we were building. (It turned out that the tree was on someone's private land and he came to check out the noise - but that's another story). 

I cut the notch and began the backcut when I remembered that my Environmental Ed instructor wanted to see a big tree come down. So I sent the one student who was helping me to fetch him.

While I was taking a leak near the tree, I heard a big crack and saw the pine begin to lean into the notch. As I was frantically putting away my pecker, I saw the student and the EE teacher walking toward me up the trail right into the fall zone of the pine.

I could do nothing but yell "timber" and, fortunately, they were perceptive enough and quick enough to jump into the stream along the trail and scramble across.

They survived with only some scratches and bruises, some caused by a sapling which was bent towards them across the stream by the falling pine.

I guess the EE teacher got what he asked for, and I made a silent prayer of gratitude that I hadn't killed anyone that day.

- Robert


----------



## TreeJunkie

Jps,,,,We hadn't even started the back cut actually,,As you might have noticed we have simply marked where the back cut will be placed. I'm not real sure what the prob. w/ this pic is,,,,there's more than enough holding wood ,,,that baby wasn't going anywhere...


----------



## MasterBlaster

No biggie, TreeJunkie. I know that was just a snag, and not the entire tree.
The problem with posting what might look like an unsafe procedure is that everyone and their brother look at it, and then they think its okay.


----------



## NickfromWI

*Bye bye, cherry*

Here's a cherry I finished. One of my coworkers stripped it up except the top. After lunch I went up, took the top out, and chucked the rest.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey Nick, do ya have enough gear for that little stick?


----------



## NickfromWI

Any of it seem unnecessary?


----------



## MasterBlaster

*You know me...*

I have never had that much gear with me in a tree yet.

But thats just me...


----------



## MasterBlaster

*This thread comes to mind.*

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9953


----------



## NickfromWI

Here's one for ya, butch!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *that baby wasn't going anywhere
> *



That is the assumption that was made. In Balls talks reraltes several people who stopped after starting the knotch then did something like fill the gas tank under the tree.

Then the holding wood failed and dumped it on him.

You can assume that it was not going to do anything, you can be reasonably sure. You cannot know what is going on inside the wood.

Familiarity breeds contempt, complacency can make bad things happen. 

Safety is where wh operate in a fashion where we can be assured that nothing will ever happen.

In the accidents we read about, how often is it said that "he's doen it hundreds of times!"


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Cool, Nick!*

Now do me...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

*Re: Cool, Nick!*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Now do me...
> 
> [ *



I don't think Karina will let him


----------



## rbtree

Good one, JPS. Ya beat me to it....That was too good to pass up...

it's roast MB time!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Go for it*

Gimme yur best shot!


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hey Butch, don't be so hard on the guy. How can you charge a fortune without looking the part or making a career out of it?
Get with it will ya!
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

Alright... send me the gear...


----------



## TreeJunkie

Every piece is useful and has it's place,,,I look very similar in the tree....I still haven't found the need for a blood stopper kit in the tree. Maybe in the truck,,,, but I think i'd prob rather come down and adress the problem, than have to tote around something else all the time...I see it as a little overkill/gimicky...Just my opinion...


----------



## RescueMan

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *I still haven't found the need for a blood stopper kit in the tree. Maybe in the truck,,,, but I think i'd prob rather come down and adress the problem, than have to tote around something else all the time...I see it as a little overkill/gimicky*



As a rural and Wilderness EMT who's witnessed the significant blood loss from a chainsaw kickback cut to the shoulder, I keep a ziplock of trauma bandages and tape between the suspension and the shell of my chainsaw helmet.

If that "bloodstopper kit" also contains some of the new artificial coagulants that can litterally plug up a major bleed in seconds, then it's hardly "gimicky" to carry it into the tree. By the time you could get down to the truck, if you could even do that on your own, you could be going into shock from blood loss.

- Robert


----------



## RescueMan

*Emergency Coagulants*



> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *Where can I find for sale the blood stopper kits you mention? *



They're pretty new on the market and generally available only to EMS people, but I don't think they would turn down an order. For $10.95 you can get a self-contained plastic bellows-type applicator loaded with TraumaDex good for one application.

Go to: TraumDex 

If you claim to be part of a rescue squad, they'll even send you a free sample and some literature.

- Robert


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by RescueMan _
> *I keep a ziplock of trauma bandages and tape between the suspension and the shell of my chainsaw helmet.
> 
> - Robert *



I was at a safety seminar where hemets were the topic. It was mentioned that nothing should interfer with the suspension system of a hard hat. The speaker mentioned an injury that could have been prevented if the climber didn't have a sandwich stuck in there.
Some other interesting tidbits were, don't use markers or paint on the helmet, don't drill holes, don't modify in any way, and replace every three years do to UV degridation.


----------



## jamie

*helmets*

helmets, my knowledge....

dont do anything that the manufacturer doesnt recommend, no paint, stickers, glue, pens anything, unless approved by the manufacturer, 

check the shell and the suspension systems for wear and tear,

replace every 2 years if in full time use, replace every 5 years if in part time use and chuck out after 10 years no matter what

jamie


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I've known a number of people who keep one of their wives sanitary pads (yes unused  ) in the helmet suspention for a compression bandage. 

They are cheap and designed to absorb blood.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I'll never believe that sandwich thing...







Unless my exwife made it!


----------



## MasterBlaster

We need to have us a party here-ahh. Too much gloom and doom of late...

I'm gonna sit on this and have me a smoke... smell the smells...


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

If cuban sandwich blocked movement of suspension system and/or sandwich transferred shock to head not going thru suspension system(?)

Some ol'loggers down'ere used to tell of going out alone with a saw for felling, spread safely apart to keep from hitting anyone (hopefully); but no 'buddy' then either. In time a radio. They would travel light; carry a wedge, scwrench, file etc.; everything compact; the file handle was dry storage for plug, filter, recoil string. They would take the individually wrapped sanitary napkins, along with signal mirror etc. Sometimes the signal mirror helped in being rescued, a lot of times the mirror helped a man alone gushing blood from the face and/or throat where they couldn't see just where to slap and compress the sanitary napkin on especially nasty kickback injuries before passing out. Literally saving the day before any rescue in sight.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Hey!*

This ain't a hardhat thread!  

Show me the JPEGS!!!


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *We need to have us a party here-ahh. Too much gloom and doom of late...
> 
> I'm gonna sit on this and have me a smoke... smell the smells... *



You sit on THAT stump, you won't be sitting on ANYTHING for awhile.


----------



## murphy4trees

I'd say 53 pages later you gotta allow for some drift..


----------



## murphy4trees

I'd say 53 pages later you gotta allow for some drift..
And speaking of "aint a hardhat thread... I know you cropped that pic, cause you didn't want to hear it about not wearing a lid...

PS. the pic is of Mark Chisholm doing a little climbing demo here locally.. that's Big Jon on the back taking it all in..


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *
> And speaking of "aint a hardhat thread... I know you cropped that pic, cause you didn't want to hear it about not wearing a lid...
> *



 


WHAT???


----------



## ORclimber

My hobbs is lonely in the mancab
and the 3120 longs for a stump to stab
More trees please 

Not Haiku but WTF


----------



## mikecross23

The aftermath of extracting a small pine from the hole that it created, errr as the bewildered home owner stated, "eye jus cut it an da wind just picked up, I dunno." Another Wal-mart shopper falls victim to the Poulan; pull on and on and it just don't start chainsaw. The good that came from this accident is that no one was hurt and hey maybe the living room and kitchen needed cleaning anyway. Oh, I forgot, the house is only two weeks old. BUMMER!

-Mike-


----------



## mikecross23

another....


----------



## mikecross23

1 more....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Man, thats a shame. And stupid!


----------



## NickfromWI

I wonder if they are going to try to file a claim with insurance?


----------



## mikecross23

> _Originally posted by NickfromWI _
> *I wonder if they are going to try to file a claim with insurance? *



 
The insurance agent showed up as we left. 

Butch,
I picked up that the home owner was 'bout as sharp as a bowling ball. 

-Mike-


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

i bet he wish he had someone else do, or maybe even the foresight to take out the branch before construction!!

i think he was spelling wind as g-r-a-v-i-t-y.

One time this bouncing around tough guy working on the crew i was subbed to, was saying i could do all that you did, showing muscles etc. He had run a chainsaw on another job (hard worker, added up all his expereince at jobs and he had 38, and was 23....), kinda a con/bully guy from what i could see. So the 3rd day of listening to his bantering, he comes up and announced he was ready to start taking my place, he had it all figured out, except which way a limb would fall when cut, but he'd get that and be in the big bucks etc.(was already watching gear). i spoke up for the first time and said i could give hime that gosh darn it; i could tell him how easily to determine where everything would fall unless obstructed. He with audience demanded how; i informed him each piece would fall down, and good luck! His routine on fellow workers seemed to work less after that.....


----------



## xtremetrees

> _Originally posted by mikecross23 _
> *1 more.... *



After 10 years fighting gravity as a production climber I've always wonder what it looked like.
This pic is like scratching a place you just cant reach.
thanks
I feel much better now


----------



## MasterBlaster

No pics for the week???

I gotta get me a new cam! 

Somebody's gotta have something!


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Two guys in those tiny twigs?

I guess lights CAN be a PITA... another climber is probably a good idea... wuz it fun?  

I hate lights!


----------



## murphy4trees

Here is a pic from last year's penn-del chapter east TCC... these are the men of Ward Tree Service, from left to right Big Jon, Chris Ward, Jose ?, Jim Roach and crouching is Pat Epps...
I think Roachy won 4 or 5 out of 7 events that day... it was raining pretty hard... He sure does have a baby face... 
Roachy is definitely an innovator, though I've never even seen him climb... I learn a lot of his tricks from Big Jon. Jon says he has way too much time on his hands... mostly cause he finishes a days worth of climbing by mid-morning... then he just plays with knots and climbing techniques etc...


----------



## Tim Gardner

The wind blew this tree over into another. No room for a crane.


----------



## Tim Gardner

From a different view.


----------



## Tim Gardner

Stump shot.


----------



## Tim Gardner

The tree I was working from.


----------



## Tim Gardner

Lowering the stick.


----------



## rbtree

Yeah,Tim, it's good to see you back.

That looks like a toughie...How did you get the butt to clear the fence? Did you make a cut past the fence plane, and support the butt or did it spring up?

Not to criticize, but wouldn't a block have been better..as in minimizing cambium damage to the spar?


----------



## Tim Gardner

RB, one of the team did a slow cut at the base. By cutting at the right angle it allowed the stick to swing slowely towards the host tree whew the two bull lines were set thereby missing the corner of the wooden fence. Sometimes the stump still has enough of a grip to spring the stick back up but this one did not. If it had I would most likely have blocked it out.


----------



## rbtree

Cool..

If I have to make a high cut to help save an obstacle, I break out the 36 inch bar...so I can be as far away as possible... could even use a power pruner to nip a tiny bit of holding wood.

I've also built tripods out of 4x4's to support the log on...


----------



## Tim Gardner

As far as using a block goes, see attached pic.  The orange bull line was for back up. The yellow was primary.

The host tree was targeted for removal because it was also leaning from wind damage.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Welcome back Tim, it's been a while since we seen ya!


----------



## NeTree

Finally got around to posting these, from the crane job last month.

Can you say HOLLOW?


----------



## NeTree

Just how hollow IS hollow...


----------



## NeTree

In this case, VERY hollow.

My feet aren't quite touching bottom. I'm 6'...

with a 36" waist...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Jes fill it with cement!


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Has anyone ever used a hollowed out log for planting flowers? I opened one up for my wife and she likes it.


----------



## TreeJunkie

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *In this case, VERY hollow.
> 
> My feet aren't quite touching bottom. I'm 6'...
> 
> with a 36" waist...
> 
> *


Nice rutts you left there from your truck those will be fun to fix...nice tree though...


----------



## NeTree

Not my problem.

That's what landscapers are for.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Gez Eric, I didn't kow things were so bad! there's gotta be somewhere else you can live. Inside a tree can't be healthy...you got your family in there too???


PS Why aren't youse guys wearing work stuff?


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Inside a tree can't be healthy...*



Then why doesn't it kill tree rats?



*PS Why aren't youse guys wearing work stuff? *[/QUOTE]

Does it look like we're working???


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Does it look like we're working??? *



Uh, you have a saw out, fuel, rope, yeah...it looks like you're working.


----------



## NeTree

You're a funny one... I'll give ya that.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I've made critter houses, bird houses, pot holders and planter boxes out of them.

One thing you can do, ebven with a whol log, is rip out the center and make a planter box, chock the sides with the stuff you cut out and mound idrt around them. Eventually they will rot out, unless you use willow, then you may have made a hedge 

If it is nice and punky, plant some yellow birch or the like in them.


----------



## matthias

*New Pictures*

Working for the utility.


----------



## matthias

Throwline and Footlock to get here.


----------



## matthias

Maybe I'm running my saw too rich.


----------



## MasterBlaster

So ya still earning yur pay, Matthias?


----------



## matthias

*Masterblaster*

Some days I think I earn twice my pay... I like to pat myself on the back. It beats waiting for someone else to do it.


----------



## matthias

14.4kv phase to phase.


----------



## rbtree

Ya'll oughta get a kick out of this tree art!!


----------



## rbtree

In background is a 3.5 foot dbh, 110 foot lombardy poplar. customer likes the tree, it is in a good location near the lake, so we'll prune it...crown clean, maybe a light thinning of the upper canopy-$500-800, depending on how much we do and how long it takes.

The neighbor has two, but they are mighty close to both their houses..not a desirable species that close, but they too look solid. However, one fell over some time ago, but I don't know what it looked like.


----------



## Lumberjack

I don have any pictures, but today after school I removed a bradford pear in the front of a house, near my school. 

Rolling on, to rolling off took 40 min (follow up with stump grinding tomorrow, but my father is doing that). Made 200 bucks (which is 300 an hour). Came home, unloaded the trailer, and was gone in an hour 6 min. Not too bad for the money.


Then i went to raise the canopy on some large oaks off a house and some service drops.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*BRADFORD PEARS???*

I've known good men who've died taking those suckers out!!! 


Hahahaha!  

Hey, the money's green, eh?


----------



## Lumberjack

*Re: BRADFORD PEARS???*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I've known good men who've died taking those suckers out!!!
> 
> 
> Hahahaha!
> 
> Hey, the money's green, eh?  *



Oh aint it.


I only had to get off the ground twice, and then only to about 15' or so to set a rope.


I dont think that many would like to work the tips on them tho.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I gotta TD a 4 foot dbh dead Cottonwood tomorrow with an 80 ton.

If I don't post by 2, ya'll will know somethings up!


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I gotta TD a 4 foot dbh dead Cottonwood tomorrow with an 80 ton.
> 
> If I don't post by 2, ya'll will know somethings up!  *



Got a way to take pics?


----------



## xtremetrees

Sweet MB!
They say the chinese will pay big bucks for a 8 foot log cottonwood straight with no limbs in it. They use it for carving them little shiips and stuff. But of course I know of no chinese doing carvings unless your chinese.. ha
Good luck youll need it... ha


----------



## rbtree

Dead c'wood..scary stuff...Be careful, big guy...wear shoulder pads and watch out for widowmakers!!! Tell the crane operator to use a light touch..consider lacing your tie points to spread out the load?


----------



## xtremetrees

I have never seen a cottonwood over 25 feet high and 15 inch's DBH.
Jesus 4 foot DBH!


----------



## MasterBlaster

You're not THAT far away...


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *Dead c'wood..scary stuff...Be careful, big guy...wear shoulder pads and watch out for widowmakers!!! Tell the crane operator to use a light touch..consider lacing your tie points to spread out the load? *




Everything you said, bro. The only single straps I will use will be on a stripped spar. I wish NOW I had some Peltor headsets. I just might hafta get 'em. I even mentioned the shoulderpad thing to the guy, when he showed me the job today.

Phrick it... ain't nutting but a thang...


----------



## NickfromWI

In WI, the cottonwoods easily get over a hundred feet. Me and Gopher took one down that was at least 110, maybe 120'!!!! We each got $500 for that job and had it done in one day! 

So where's the .jpgs!!!!

love
nick


----------



## MasterBlaster

No jpegs, I think. This tree ain't very photogenic. I might be able to get a few pics, though.


----------



## Lumberjack

If the tree aint, then snap a few of the crane!


----------



## rbtree

Pics from today's routine job:

A larch removal, tight spot and long limbs that needed a bit of lift, so we set a line in the oak nearby for "gin pole". and used a speed line, utilizing it's bite to swing and lift the branches a bit as needed.

Larch is the best of all conifer wood for firewood..loaded with pitch, no problem in a good woodstove....don't know that I've ever burned any--their zone starts east of the Cascade Crest.

I couldn't get any shots earlier, both of us needed to be on the ropes.


----------



## rbtree

Lowering/transfer line in oak, through pulley, and retrievable from the ground. 

Next we pruned the pin oak, which had been topped years ago, uggh.


----------



## rbtree

After..

The interior was cluttered with sprouts, so we took most of them out. Elevated it a little, deadwood out, ice damage out, light thinning throughout. Only a few cuts over 1.5-2 inches. Tree is close to house and deck and due west, so light and view is an issue. 

I think we took 18-20% of live foliage out at most. Too much for any of you guys? Mike, Guy? Here in the PNWet, people want light more than shade.


----------



## rbtree

What a great day!

I was too occupied and clueless to turn around a get a shot the other way...awesome Puget Sound and snow covered Olympic Mt view.

The job also involved a tight drag out to the chipper, but we still did the $900 job in 3.75 hours.

Hopefully next year, they'll have us do the large blue Atlas cedar on the other side of the house...it too was previously topped, and will be a 3/4 day job for 2 to 3 climbers.


----------



## rbtree

Look at the pitchy, yellow wood...The Idaho/Montana forests are loaded with this great timber tree.

The PP7900 just blew through the stump cut!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, the Cottonwood td was canceled for the moment. The crane came in and was tearing up the ground. I imagine they spent the rest of the day fixing the ruts.
We're gonna have to rethink this one.



Good looking tree, RB!


----------



## matthias

*rbtree*

After seeing all these madmen in 100' crane removals I was beginning to feel like a jackass for posting pictures of myself in "small" trees. 

I'm not trying to belittle the bangup job you did but it reminded me that you guys work in all sizes of trees and not just the "glory jobs" that scare me to even think about. 

I don't expect to see any pictures of anyone sweating over a pair of loppers 5' up an apple tree though.


----------



## Tim Gardner

This pine was in a back yard that has a 5' fence around it. We used a speed line for the top and then used the stick to rig out several other trees over the fence. I had to go back up and block it down short enough to drop.


----------



## Tim Gardner

Here is one section of the stick being lowered over the fence.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice 'lil toothpick there, Tim!


----------



## Gord

Some cawtunwud pics

spot the climber


----------



## Tim Gardner

Here is one that is not work related.


----------



## Gord

crane was used to get the tops and spar down...good sized old cottonwood- not me in the tree unfortunate-lee

crane removal


----------



## Gord

another


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Whaddyamean? Not work-related?*

Yur surveying yur work-area!!!


----------



## Gord

last one


----------



## MasterBlaster

Wheres the danged climber, Gord? I couldn't see em!


----------



## Gord

I'm in there...upper third of image, just left of center...i've got a yellow hardhat on.


----------



## xander9727

How tall is that crane?


----------



## Tim Gardner

This vine caused the tree it was in to fail. Hmm, wonder why?  The tree had broken off at the stump and the vine was holding it up. 

That is an o20 next to it. Vines suck.


----------



## rbtree

Nice one, gord. looks like the crane made that young tree a bit easier....

Isn't it only 75-90 feet tall? looks like a 2-3 hour job, without a crane...maybe I'm missing something in the drop zone. I'm not questioning the choice, just commenting. I'd use a crane too for convenience, and to make it easier to dispose of the wood.


----------



## rbtree

Tim, thanks for the great pics! That is one huge tree!!! live oak?


----------



## Tim Gardner

That is the Angel Oak about 2 hours away from my house. It only took me 34 years to get around to seeing it. 

Here is the champion live oak in South Carolina in the 40's. 120 foot tall, 125 foot wide.


----------



## Tim Gardner

You guys want to talk PPE? Here is a pic of my 12 year old brother grounding for me at my mom's house. He is gonna make one heck of a logger one day.


----------



## Gord

I was on the ground for that job Roger, it was awhile ago...can't remember the tree all that well. There was very fresh asphalt surrounding the base...we got about 18 yards of chips off the tree. I remember it being bigger than it looks in the pics.


----------



## rbtree

Don't they always?! 

Here's a 110 foot poplar that we're going to crown clean for $500-800, will charge based on actual time.

In front of it is the thirsty tree.


----------



## rbtree

A better pic of the interesting habitat tree....with a drinking problem


----------



## Trees Company

You actually used a crane for that?!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> _Originally posted by Trees Company _
> * You actually used a crane for that?! *



Why not? 

No muss, no fuss, and in the road in a few hours!

Then you can machine load it in picg blocks right into a truck.

Why break your back with big wood if you can mechinize the operation?


----------



## Tim Gardner

Today's view from my "office".


----------



## Gord

that tree is not as little as the second two pics make it seem. look at the climber in this pic.


besides, who wants to spend hours square rigging cottonwood blocks down?


----------



## xander9727

Duh.....TC does!  

As long as he's puking in -333 degree weather with gale force winds, driving sleet and snow and a dull fanno.

Don't bother responding I really don't care.


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

The best thing about the crane is loading that dam log! As long as its there, you might as well use it to take the tree down, too.


----------



## xander9727

MB,
A big strappin' lad like yourself doesn't like humping big logs?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

I'm not questioning the crane, but isn't that a notch and drop? Looks like it from the first picture.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I'm retired from humping logs.

I'm a Catholic climber, ya know? Prima Donna!


----------



## xander9727

Say it ain't so MB! I always thought you were ten feet tall and bullet proof. You and your old ox Blue are my hero's.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

He's 6 foot 2 and 145 #


----------



## MasterBlaster

Man, I'd have to change my name to Slim!


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

His hair is gray, not blond


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Gray?*

Thats Tommy D yur thinking of.

My beard is white, though!


----------



## MasterBlaster

A lotta good pics that shoulda been in this thread wound up here.

Check it out if ya ain't seen it yet.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12116&highlight=Plenty+of+work


----------



## Gord

Here's some of a maple i removed the other day.

the tree before me 

gettin in there 

cut and tossed a lot of the one side


----------



## Gord

most of the right stem was dead, bark sloughing a little...verticillium wilt i would think

working away at it 

not much more 

few more tops- it was a bushy one 

last bit o brush 

and i'm on the ground


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice pics, Gord. That tree looks like a perfect canditate for some butt-heavy cuts. I like when I can do that, it makes for a fast TD.

Are you left-handed?


----------



## Gord

Nope I'm a righty. I tip-tied a number of those stems...went a bit slower than I had hoped, it was a lot of finicky stuff. Green groundman didn't speed things up either.


----------



## NeTree

Sure... blame the groundie...


----------



## matthias

I had to resurrect my favourite thread.


----------



## matthias

Push with the wind.


----------



## matthias

I wanted to tip tie this branch but the boss said the service line could take it. It ended up hanging on the service. Always listen to the boss.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Mathias, Is there any reason that i don't see a climbing line on the spruce pics? Is it hiding? You should always have a climbing line up there, for second tie in, and in case of the need to escape or possibility of injury...


----------



## matthias

I have a 40' length of rope on my left side. I know, it may as well be on the ground for all the good it's doing.


----------



## MasterBlaster

You never know when that service line has a defect, either in the line, or the weatherhead. I've blown out a vcr and a tv once when the tiny limb brushed the service, where a squirrel had chewed 95% through the ground wire. Another time the weatherhead was barely holding the wire to the house. One light brush, and that was it.

I'm extra careful around service drops for just those reasons.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Pre-hardhat days!*

Heres some pics I found from the early 80's...


----------



## MasterBlaster

A few more...


----------



## SilverBlue

Are those UFO's in that thar pic?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea, I think they were with OSHA, or sumptin...


----------



## NeTree

They had OSHA back then?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Ever have one of those days?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Video was too big had to cut it in half...


----------



## Nickrosis

Mike! I feel so bad for you!

But do you mind if I submit it to CollegeHumor.com?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Haha, later we did this one...again in two parts.


----------



## Lumberjack

Is there sound with them? Or did you cut it out for profanity reasons?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Why did you do that?


----------



## rumination

I can hear sound on them Carl. It's the funniest part


----------



## Lumberjack

Well I know this computer aint got a V chip, let me figure it out.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

The connclusion to the second flick.


----------



## Lumberjack

My speakers were muted throught the keyboard. Got it now!!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Just some minor damage...


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

The boss said I was fired and stormed off the site.
Don't piss off a man with a saw. I gave him his dang shed!


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *The boss said I was fired and stormed off the site.
> Don't piss off a man with a saw. I gave him his dang shed! *





Atttle showem. (That will show them for the yanks)

Go gettum Mike!


----------



## TreeJunkie

????, what's the chances of getting that on video.. How long ago did that happen?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *????, what's the chances of getting that on video.. How long ago did that happen? *



That was today. Odds are pretty good, that's just how things usually go for me.


----------



## rumination

Well, I feel bad laughing at another's misfortune, but those videos are dang funny. I hope you're laughing too, Mike.


----------



## Gord

Funny stuff mike...

Did you have to piece apart some parts of the trees or did you climb them just for the filming?


----------



## Nickrosis

That was hilarious. I was thinking of captioning this, but this was easy enough.

http://students.uwsp.edu/ncraw045/removal_king.wmv


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, was the house supposed to be demolished, whore what?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

No, I'm just incredibly bad at tree work.


----------



## Lumberjack

Here is some fun I had today, took 4 hours at a very easy pace.

You can see the obvious crack in the split. The 2 leaders were very loose, not far from failin.


----------



## Lumberjack

Not show is the drive way on one side, service drop, telephone and cable anchored to the tree on the other side.

Here is after the tops were off and it was limbed up.


----------



## Lumberjack

Here is how I left it today in preperation for thursday. I am gonna probably SL out the tree in the back yard.

Before anyone mentions the stubs in the last pic, I left them for foot places. This was a spikeless removal.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Cool!*

Why spikeless?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Why removal?


----------



## Lumberjack

*Re: Cool!*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Why spikeless? *




It was easy. I climbed up with my rope through both sides to pull them together (when I took my weight off there was noticable movement in the crack). I climbed up about 20-30' above the split and tied the two pieces together.

It was rather windy, and when I got up there, the 2 halves were moving around alot, and I looked down and that crack was getting a workout.

After I set the rope to tie them together, I climbed up the left side and set my TIP with a ART friction saver (very good buy!!).

Then on my way down I dropped the limbs that were over the driveway. I went ahead and hit the deck and went to my groundys house (3 houses over) and grabbed a drink. 

I came back and went up removing the limbs over the wires and roping them down.

Then I used my pantin and moving around was effortless with the saved friction. 

The ART was my first friction saver, but I love it. It does twist the rope, but it is so easy to move up the tree. Like a dream.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Why removal? *



Various reasons. Most could have been solved with bracing and cabling, but that wasnt gonna happen.

1. Obvious included bark w/ a running crack making it like 2 seperate trees.

2. Huge cat face about 5 or so feet below the crack. If the crack hit that, it would fail (which could be braced to prevent, but...)

3. The customer wanted to park a car where the stump is.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*This hasta get thrown in here somewhere!*

Predator action!

http://www.w2knews.com/rd/rd.cfm?id=031027FA-V8_Chainsaw


----------



## MasterBlaster

Time for this one to go... a shame. It had recovered nicely from a topping a decade ago.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster

I'm almost invisible in this shot...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Got one side done.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster

A little ivy to deal with.


----------



## MasterBlaster

:alien:


----------



## xtremetrees

GOOOO MB da crane GOD!


----------



## xander9727

MB,
I thought you just beat the wood into submission! I can't believe you've resorted to cranes. 
Maybe you need to spend a little time up north with treescompany. 
Good job.
I'm sure you were just removing the ivy off the one tree .

BTW, how did you know how long ago the tree was topped?


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by xander9727 _
> *
> 
> BTW, how did you know how long ago the tree was topped? *



The customer told me, and I know the climber that did it.

In referance to cranes, thats not my call. Usually.


----------



## a_lopa

ivy sucks the big ones


----------



## rumination

You think ivy is bad? We've got a philodendron in the forest here that climbs trees and has sap that eats your skin off. It sent one guy to the hospital!


----------



## MasterBlaster

The actual sap from a fresh-cut PI vine will burn a black hole in your skin. In the same diameter as the vine. 

Ivy truly sucks!


----------



## a_lopa

green tree ants arnt much fun being meat eaters,up nth queensland even when line clearing with a tower you cut there nests out then do the trimming,glad i live in the south to hot up there


----------



## matthias

I don't know a heckuva alot about this gentleman but the pictures alone tell me he belongs in this thread.


----------



## matthias




----------



## matthias

That's the name that came with the picture when I saved it. It came with the other shots.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I wish Gerald would post here! I gotta question or two I'd like to axe him!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Go to the ISA meeting in august. I'm sure he will be there. Then you can have a beer or two with him (and me and tom and....).


----------



## MasterBlaster

That sounds outstanding!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

He usually does book signings at the Bailey's booth, you could take your copy along and get it endorsed.


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

*Pics of co-worker*

Took some pics of coworker today. Started packing digi camera on my saddle. Pics from the tree are cool. I have so few pics of myself


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

zoom out


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

the cut before the 1st one posted


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

a moment of reflection?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Throw that Beech!!!


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Throw that Beech!!! *



yeah, but watch out and don't get yourself beech slapped


----------



## MasterBlaster

*If that happened, I would yell...*

SON of a BEEEEECHHH!!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Does he ever go for big wood?


----------



## Gord

here's a beautiful bigleaf maple that i removed...doing damage to the houses' foundations i'm told.


----------



## Gord

the roofs below made me take a lot of smaller pieces than i would have liked to...slow going.


----------



## Gord

i don't see many single stem bigleaf maples of this size in people's yards


----------



## Gord

just a few more tops....


----------



## Gord

it was a perfectly healthy tree, too bad it wasn't a little further into the back yard. also too bad a crane wasn't used....not my call.


----------



## Gord

forgot pic


----------



## MasterBlaster

*GET DOWN, GORD!!!*








It WUZ a pretty tree...


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Hanger removal duty*


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Another angle*

This was at the zoo... 

No smoking!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I pretty much had to rope it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*The higher the better!*

Can I get an Amen?


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Smoke em if ya got em!*

I seem to work extra fast in zoosville...


----------



## murphy4trees

MB,
Are you hooking those trees or AM I seeing things....
I thought you knew how to climb trees...


----------



## Ax-man

No your not seeing things Murph, Butch got caught with his pants down in that pic. I was going to say some thing but MM will have some thing to say about it sooner or later. 

Butch, you still have time to delete it. 

Larry


----------



## rbtree

Nice work, Gord! Tite spot...how much was the job in Cdn $?

We had a surprise big windstorm blow through yesterday.....I responded to a call last night, they thought the tree needed removing last nite...the standing part that is. the rest had trashed two houses. (120 foot codom cedar)I said no way, but did go up to tarp the roof. Stories and pics will follow....we did $5100 today...no crane...broke in the GRCS instead!!! Have two crane jobs tomorrow plus a few more....man I'm tired..!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

The tree that the limb broke out of is coming down. The tree that it hung up in is not, and it wasn't hooked.

Yea, murphy. I know how to climb trees.

Thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## rbtree

Storm pics:


125-130 foot codomn cedar, one half on house, other being climbed. lifeline tied in at 105 feet in 135-140 foot cedar.


----------



## rbtree

Away she flies


----------



## rbtree

Down


----------



## rbtree

breaking free


----------



## rbtree

Here's where we got lucky. The top was falling from so far up that the butt eventually came down first, which Eli hoped would not happen. It landed inches from the nice textured sidewalk. Phew! I would have climbed higher, or perhaps lowered it off the spar tree. No way were we going to lower it off itself, that leader was not well attached!


----------



## rbtree

Failed section after we'd taken the top off both damaged houses.


----------



## rbtree

More later, I gotta go look at a couple more jobs....get the crew started on a quickie- some little trees uprooted, then do two crane jobs, and a couple more.

Yesterday, the phone rang so much my battery died (no charger with me) which made for a major snafu...another crew lost a job, plus i lost one that I couldnt get to.

But we still did $5100...four jobs done, one started.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dang! Ya didn't kill yur groundie, didja?


----------



## Lumberjack

I did the pine in the foreground and the pine in the background.


----------



## Lumberjack

So much room to put stuff in.


----------



## rb_in_va

I saw a crew removing a tree yesterday, and they had a crane. They climber rode the hook up to the top of the tree, attached a strap I assume to the hook, then descended to make the first cut without taking any limbs out. Is that standard practice? It was a tight spot and the climber had to dodge all the limbs when the crane let the top down. I guess the theory is that the groundies could cut the limbs off on the ground. Anyway, just wanted to get some feedback here. Thanks, Roger in VA.


----------



## Lumberjack

Another


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Rock on Carl!*

Yes RB that is pretty much SOP. Sometimes ya gotta dodge those limbs - even come down - in those tight situations.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Carl,
Do you not own a pair of spurs?


----------



## TreeJunkie

I have an idea MB should send you his, that way he'll stop spurring on those trim jobs.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *I have an idea MB should send you his, that way he'll stop spurring on those trim jobs. *




Think what you will, mah man.

It affects me not in the least.

:alien:


----------



## TreeJunkie

Come to Pittsburgh and bring your gear, you can show me.....


----------



## MasterBlaster

You're right. I confess. Its impossible for me to climb without spurs. I don't know how you guys do it, you must be amazing.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Good one Mb Just razzin ya.


----------



## matthias

"lifeline tied in at 105 feet in 135-140 foot cedar." -Rbtree

Can Rbtree or anyone else for that matter explain to me how that tie-in point was acheived?


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *Carl,
> Do you not own a pair of spurs? *



Oh yes, Buckingham Steels w/ the Buc Buc Pads.

As a matter of fact I climbed up to my first TIP on spikes and set the ART friction saver there.

After working up to my first tie in(15-20' from the tip top), I worked up and reset it to about 10' from the tips of the top.

Normally I wouldnt have used the spikes at all (till I was blocking down the spar), but when I went to use my BS, the tubing broke (gotta get that ordered).

Butch was removing the tree that he was spiking, he doesnt spike on trims, Lay off.


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *"lifeline tied in at 105 feet in 135-140 foot cedar." -Rbtree
> 
> Can Rbtree or anyone else for that matter explain to me how that tie-in point was acheived? *



If I had to guess, he spiked up, and then set his TIP for his life line when he got there. I doubt that he set it from the ground (and SRT up?), I have a hard time trusting my TIP when set from the ground in ceders.


----------



## TreeJunkie

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *Another *



In your last pic i don't see any spikes, you're saying that you have them on,,,,Underneath your jeans???
Like i just said just razzin him, the pic of him spurring is a little decieving..As well i think every pic i've seen he's been wearing spurs..Just seems funny...


----------



## TreeJunkie

Spurring and Tautline hitches go together like Peanut butter and jelly....


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *In your last pic i don't see any spikes, you're saying that you have them on,,,,Underneath your jeans???
> Like i just said just razzin him, the pic of him spurring is a little decieving..As well i think every pic i've seen he's been wearing spurs..Just seems funny... *




I aint wearin spike in any of the pics. I wore them up to the top, set my TIP, and a pulley, and then came down to the ground and took them off. Then I went back up taking off and roping down limbs. I knocked out the top, and then put on the spikes after I dropped the first junk after the top. 

I would perfer to be on a rope anyday, I need to make a setup where I can add a pantin onto the spikes, that would be sweet.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *I aint wearin spike in any of the pics. I wore them up to the top, set my TIP, and a pulley, and then came down to the ground and took them off. Then I went back up taking off and roping down limbs. I knocked out the top, and then put on the spikes after I dropped the first junk after the top.
> 
> I would perfer to be on a rope anyday, I need to make a setup where I can add a pantin onto the spikes, that would be sweet. *




Seems like an awful lot of up and down.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Sounds like alot of up and down,,On a pine yo should only have to go up once and down once. Stip it out while on spikes on the way up, and block down the wood on the way down,,why would you want to take the approach you described, it seems like more work than would be necessary, and would require more time. I hear you alot of the time telling how you go up and then come down to go get a drink, etc. why do you make more than one trip up unless absolutely necessary. I take it you've never worked for anyone else,,,,My boss would be all over my arse for doing this kind of thing. Let alone the other guys.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *Sounds like alot of up and down,,On a pine yo should only have to go up once and down once. Stip it out while on spikes on the way up, and block down the wood on the way down,,why would you want to take the approach you described, it seems like more work than would be necessary, and would require more time. I hear you alot of the time telling how you go up and then come down to go get a drink, etc. why do you make more than one trip up unless absolutely necessary. I take it you've never worked for anyone else,,,,My boss would be all over my arse for doing this kind of thing. Let alone the other guys. *




Exactly.


----------



## TreeJunkie

The whole deal about a pantin on spikes doesn't seem like much sense to me. why would you need this, you have spikes on,, the tree is your ladder. You have some very unorthadox methods in my opinion.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Carl, 

Do you follow this method when you have 3 or 4 trees to do in a day?

I am just trying to understand your logic. Seems like to much wasted time and energy!


----------



## Lumberjack

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *Sounds like alot of up and down,,On a pine yo should only have to go up once and down once. Stip it out while on spikes on the way up, and block down the wood on the way down,,why would you want to take the approach you described, it seems like more work than would be necessary, and would require more time. I hear you alot of the time telling how you go up and then come down to go get a drink, etc. why do you make more than one trip up unless absolutely necessary. I take it you've never worked for anyone else,,,,My boss would be all over my arse for doing this kind of thing. Let alone the other guys. *



I had to climb up to set a TIP and a pulley anyway to I would tip tie and lift the bottom branches, and all the branches had to be pulled toward the pool to clear the shed.

I use the pantin as an aid to my arms, not as a ladder.

Climbing using the friction saver from the bottom of that tree to the top was under a minute, even less if the girl (my schoolmate) that lived there was watchin.

I went up and down that tree a total of 3 times. The first was to set the TIP, the second was to go to lunch and help load the trailer. 

My total time in that tree (from when feet left to back down) was around 3 hours. The first day I had to leave early to go to an ROTC function. Both days were slowed down from the wind blowing the limbs into the ceder, and on the day I sent the top out, the wind was back up again.

If I wasnt using the Friction Saver I wouldnt have liked the updowns, but with it, they aint nothing but a thing.

I was out cutting the ground crew all the time, mostly cause they had to get the limbs over the shed after we worked them past the ceder.


----------



## TreeJunkie

I'm just sittin here LMAO at the whole thought of this,,, If i had a climber on my crew do something like this, I'd prob. have a conniption. Efficiency is the key.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Rocky, You are right. I should just chill.. What the hell,, to each his own...I dont' climb much anyhow.....just another moron...


----------



## ORclimber

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *The whole deal about a pantin on spikes doesn't seem like much sense to me. *



It works great on an ivy trees. climbing through ivy sucks


----------



## rumination

ORClimber, did you have to take down those ivy covered trees? I pity anyone who has to climb a tree with vines that thick.

Vines suck!


----------



## rbtree

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *"lifeline tied in at 105 feet in 135-140 foot cedar." -Rbtree
> 
> Can Rbtree or anyone else for that matter explain to me how that tie-in point was acheived? *



matthias,

If you study the pic, you'll see that we're removing the half failed codom cedar, and using another tree for tie in...Ian set a throw line at 60 feet or so, and then advanced higher to set his lifeline. At about 85 feet, he set the big block and 3/4 inch line which we used to support the stem in the house, and then winch it out with the GRCS.

While Ian was doing all this, Eli and I were clearing the tree from the two roofs which it had trashed.

We had a problem getting the GRCS to hold on the slippery barked tapered cedar trunk, so set it higher, then tied a doubled line around the base...Between it and the GRCS, we attached three lines to hold it all in place.


----------



## rbtree

Even though the log in the house wasn't extremely heavy, and we had a favorable rigging point, it was still all we could do to suspend it, cut more wood from inside the house, and then get it out. 

Due to the distances involved, the job would have called for perhaps a 110 ton crane, so by doing it all ourselves, we cleared way more profit---$3000 for maybe 20 manhours.


----------



## ORclimber

> _Originally posted by rumination _
> *ORClimber, did you have to take down those ivy covered trees? I pity anyone who has to climb a tree with vines that thick.
> 
> Vines suck! *



No, not yet. Just thought they were a good example. Luckily there is room to drop those when the time comes.

Here's an oak that had ivy on it. We just pulled over the ivy covered part and bucked it up on the ground. Easy $1500 tree, I was the lowest bid.


----------



## rbtree

Eli (ex-employee) was pumped to use the Dolmar 7900 (after he sent down the 488 Shinny in this pic) though it was less than sharp.


----------



## rbtree

Nearby was this cool formation....as you can see, an even larger cedar and it's wife....?


You know who is clowning it up....


----------



## murphy4trees

Belated congratulations on earning 5.1K in a day... awesome and Do you think the GRCS paid for itself yesterday???
Keep knocking out the big bucks... you deserve it and we all gotta make it while we can....


----------



## rbtree

And 3.9 K today!


Yep, Daniel....heck, maybe I'll get a couple more of 'em!

The last pick of a large, failed lombardy poplar butt was 7000 lb, the 36 ton crane was good for 4000 at that extension. He managed to lift it out of the back yard, only lightly bashing the mostly undamaged side of the house. Put a small dent in the retractable clothline.

The bottom 30 feet of the tree weighed about 15,000 lb.


----------



## Lumberjack

Normally I dont up down like that.

Normally the only time I up down on a removal is when I climb up to the top to set my friction saver and a rigging point or two (just depends), and drop back to the bottom limbs.

When you have to tip tie and lift it is hard not to climb up to set your rigging point. 

I like not wearing spikes when I dont have too. 

Frictionless climbing is very easy and uses little energy for climbing long stretches, however less climbing that = the same amount of work is better.


----------



## a_lopa

are you getting these jobs rb thru word of mouth for doing the difficult,and or crane work.i had a laugh the other week when a prospective client said he was going to ring my first boss but he thought he only did small trees!i can live with that


----------



## matthias

Dead elms, spruce and ash.


----------



## matthias

Dead Elms on the ground, spruce and ash.


----------



## matthias

Sorry, I didn't acknowledge the cedars in the first picture.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Do you know what killed them?


----------



## matthias

I am too uneducated to diagnose exactly why these trees died, but I assumed DED when it was just the elms that died and everything else in the proximity was fine.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

The new chipper:


----------



## MasterBlaster

That guy in the white shirt couldn't chunk that 'lil piece in the chipper himself???

Oh, yea, NICE chipper! 

:angel:


----------



## xander9727

How much does it weigh? Does it have hydraulic down feed or lift? What size engine does it have. The autofeed seems to work really well.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

This thing kicks a$$. It's a 128 HP turbo Cat.
It's about 800 pounds more than a 1250, I think. 
Both wheels feed, and have variable spring presure. It's set on the lowest spring presure setting since we got it.
We've had *no* problem with the lower stop bar. In the attached video, the limb did activate the stop. Look how hard it was to restart. 
The new auto feed doesn't just stop the feed, it backs the branch away from the cutters until the RPMs go back up, then fees again.
Another plus is it's not just motor RPMs, if the feed wheels get stopped, it backs them up a couple inches and then feeds in again.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Here it is trying to eat a butt end about 17" wide, but just less than it's 12" capacity.
Watch the autofeed go in and out by itself.


----------



## Bradley

Rec. climb.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Looks fun.
You need to supply more info. Who, where, how much, and where are the chicks.


----------



## Bradley

Camera crew from Canada happened to be filming a documentary on rec. climbing that day in N. Ga. I'm on top left hand corner. There were at least 73 chicks at bottom of tree pining for our descent. Large grove of old growth tulips along with some massive white oaks and 150-160+' white pines. Lots of chicks too!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by Bradley _
> * Lots of chicks too! *



Cool, just so there were some chicks.
Hey, which one is you?


----------



## matthias

I hinged this side over to the boss/groundman who was on the roof. I butt tied what was required.


----------



## matthias

I'm tying the Blake's hitch. I run a micropulley for slack tender. Give 'er a yank with one hand until you feel stable and comfy.


----------



## matthias

Tops are off but there is still a lot of wood. I lowered most with a running bowline with a half hitch. The rope ran through a natural crotch and was lowered by the groundman.


----------



## matthias

Finish her up.


----------



## matthias

Looks good, Mathias. In your last picture, why isn't anything broken? Fence, roof, bushes, wooden deck are all in perfect shape, wassup??? - Rocky

Now that you said that I'll probably wreck something on my next job. Knock on wood.


----------



## matthias

Here's a hazardous maple limb that we picked up across the street from the Elm.


----------



## matthias

I got most of it tied into the maple in the background. My confidence was up from the day before so we decided on lowering a larger piece.


----------



## matthias

Here's where it sat after I cut it. The tagline was pretty much useless but what the heck.


----------



## matthias

Here's the second last cut. We tied a bowline on a bight and ran a purchase to lift this up. I made a notch on the topside and the boss pulled as I made my back cut. We could of used the tagline on this one. Once I cut through she danced around like she was doing the Charleston.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Climbed this bad boy today for fun.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Ascending DDrt over SRT. Oh Yeah!


----------



## TreeJunkie

going out


----------



## TreeJunkie

This was one big sycamore, 15' circ.


----------



## kowens

*it rained all day*

we already had the crane set up for today and if we cancelled it 
would a min. of 6 hrs at 175.00 per hr. took 8 hrs got to do alittle cleanup in the am
i rode the crane and rigged and kelly made the cuts from bucket


----------



## MasterBlaster

That was cool, Kowens! 

Don't you like your loads butt-heavy?


----------



## xander9727

Queen said it best....."...You make the rockin' world go round".


----------



## Menchhofer

*Here is what we did today*

A pic:


----------



## Menchhofer

Another


----------



## Menchhofer

*Another*

More


----------



## Menchhofer

Another


----------



## Menchhofer

Last one


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## murphy4trees

Tell me you didn't zip that whole tree up and use that loader piece by piece..


----------



## Menchhofer

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *Tell me you didn't zip that whole tree up and use that loader piece by piece.. *



Sure did. Sometimes 3-4-6 pcs at a time. I am not sure what you are saying.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I climb for a guy that does the same thing.





Only, he hand loads it.


----------



## NeTree

Some random shots from a recent oak removal. Got these in the mail today.


----------



## NeTree

another


----------



## NeTree

another...


----------



## NeTree

last.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

One more. The one he doesn't want us to see...


----------



## NeTree

How long did that take you?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

a couple minutes. Now you have a picture to send back to the customer.


----------



## matthias

This was a poplar that had to come down due to sewer problems. The sewer line ran about 4' out from the trunk. The trench had to be 10' wide to be up to code. Hence the removal.


----------



## matthias

A clean notch is a good notch.


----------



## matthias

Me being anal about the notch.


----------



## matthias

Take note of the small ash on the boulevard.


----------



## matthias

There she blows.


----------



## matthias

I wonder how that happened?


----------



## matthias

I gave the boss the easy one.


----------



## matthias

We had 4 people stop and ask what we were doing with the firewood. Now if it was only that easy all the time.


----------



## rbtree

So, are you replacing the damaged ash?

Side lean is rarely your friend....I cant see a pull line....


----------



## matthias

It was another case of listening to the boss because he's the boss. (I'm getting tired of that.) I wanted to take the stem down with the lean but he figured the holding wood could twist it. We both agreed it would take out the ash but still he had to flex his authorative muscle. No word on the ash but I'm sure if he catches hell then it'll probably be on my head....and wallet.


----------



## Davidsinatree

*todays job*

Took down a thorny locust in a mini golf course at a local camp ground today. This tree was stuck by lightening last fall. I spent about 30 min stripping thorns as I climbed up this tree, I didnt get poked with one untill the tree was on the gropund and I was doing ground work. There was no room for error on this one, tree was between hole #1 and split rail cedar fence. I worked down the left side of this tree then dropped the right side.
Here are a few picks.


----------



## Davidsinatree

working a limb extending over cedar fence.


----------



## Davidsinatree

getting ready to top this thing out.


----------



## Davidsinatree

topping cuts.


----------



## Davidsinatree

Its on the deck now.
Myself and a ground man took 6 hrs including a good lunch break at the restrant, from start to finish. It was a good day.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Get in, get out!!!


----------



## Nickrosis

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *We had 4 people stop and ask what we were doing with the firewood. Now if it was only that easy all the time. *


Happened to me last week, too. Tree hits the ground and a Pizza Hut delivery guy jumps out of his car before we started bucking to ask for the wood. Never had it happen that fast before... He gave us a free large pizza coupon.


----------



## kurtztree

some crane footage


----------



## kurtztree

another


----------



## murphy4trees

I had to make one last cut on these two sweet gums, so the log loader could handle the rest safely, without a doubt... big Jon did the rest of the trees.... We had a choice... take a small chance or get out the lines and saddle... treework is a great way of life..


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> * I wanted to take the stem down with the lean but he figured the holding wood could twist it. We both agreed it would take out the ash but still he had to flex his authorative muscle. No word on the ash but I'm sure if he catches hell then it'll probably be on my head....and wallet. *



I don't know what you mean about holding wood twisting it, it's notched right in the direction it fell. In the picture of the tree with the notch, it was obvious the Ash was getting hit.
Replacing the Ash would probably cost more than you charged to cut the poplar down.
If you could have taken a couple more branches on the left, the rest of the tree might have cleared it, or put a rope in it an notch it to the right.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Great Pix!!

This is an 'advanced' examination, of powers that could stand for you, or dangerously against you. Mostly here for discussion, not for someone to try and hurt themselves:

On smaller/ light project like Mathias, i might try to Kerf Dutch lean side, but only if it has enough forward lean to throw thru that step, and use it, not jam. Then the lean face would push to center the whole time, sclallop the lower face on the control/non-lean side from front center to apex of faces on control side to really throw towards control side as face stayed open even longer pulling on hinge to control side and dutch pushed towards control side the whole time. Mostly this would be for education on how to do it with even smaller stuff in tree, and understanding the functions. A conventional knotch, with the bottom face dropped/scalloped out on the control side gives very distinct "machine commands" to the hinge/face machine in "machine language"(actually computer term, crossed over).

i really like Daniel's pull line lacing; i think it is maximum in 2 ways. In the leverage procuced, and then the way that force is then subsequentally enacted and used upon the load as a seperate maximizable factor. The increased leverage length from the hinge is easier to see, the more elusive detail i think is the increased arch on hinge. Any solid that arches leverages i think; in that, from the same power source, one end is moving faster than the other in the arc-ing.  i think a lot of rigging is about seeing lil'easy points like this to maximum habitually, to cover all contingencies, and make the more efficient positions more practiced to sight out and use. Also as you get closer to total efficiency, the dynamic change per adjsutment is much more, jsut as any degree closer to balanced is(one of the ways when sniffing around to tell if you are on the right track?). This gives more positive reinforcement and education too. You can always pull less harder within the usable pull force, but not more, so setting up for easiest/maximized leverage increases range of power without cost;and is a hell'uva education IMLHO.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I thought the groundman was just holding the rope outta the way while the underbed was being cut.

Sideways pull?


----------



## rbtree

Right MB, sideways pull from face aim only makes sense if you are counteracting side lean.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Well i thought line was being held out of the way, and picture angle exagerated that, so isolated my point by cropping, showing what i thought next logical move was; using the setup.



RB, The angle of line pull thing; i've had this idea on that rattling around inside i ain't got out yet; think i bounced it off Daniel once.....

If folding to 12 oclock forward; and lean to 11:30 of 500#. To match/balance pull set line at same height and pull to 12:30 with equal force; for will take more force to puill to 12, less force to pull to pull to 2o'clock to correct to balance at 12.

Part of this, can be seen like a bent line, trying to pull it straight is very ineefficient against any sidepull at close to 180 flat/almost home. The lean becomes high leveraged force; because of the angle of pull against the almost straight strraightened to target tree.(?) If it wass all a rope...

The most leveraged position of pulling controll, will be on the axis of the lean; in the opposite direction of the lean (where we try to place hinge fiber more towards in tapered hinge.). 

Oooooooooops wait; enter tapered hinge; now the forward pull 'ricochets'/is rebounded off/through the leverage machine. Perhaps now i wish to pull straight forward, 'bounce' that force thru the leverge and let that work. If now i go to the side to correct, i give correction, but not multiplied thru the hinge(?). For any correction i give, unloads the hinge that much.

So in untrusty, too thin, etc. control wood, perhaps pull off center of target; not depending on hinge so much. 

But; in a good leveraging hinge; pull straight and let hinge work for you(?). This effect would also work in a more common strip hinge of enough size to assimilate effectively by the force of the pulls this leveraging, but the more leveraged tapered would be better IMLHO.

Been wanting to get that one out fer a while...

Orrrr something like that........
:alien:


----------



## rbtree

I agree with all of that. 

Said he, for once a man of few words, who'd never ridicule the master of many, 'cept in that _other_ thread..


Ahhhh, I just found a pair of CMI Ultracenders for $95, free shipping.... I'll need them to go with my new GLeasy bars which are soon on their way from Chico from Greg Liu, in part trade for that 200 feet of pretty dubble brade I sent him. The bars are cheaper than Mar-Bars..easier to use, and only require 2 CMI's!!


 

the gear junkie


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

OMG, now i need a fix............


----------



## matthias

MM,

I wanted to notch it to the left and it would have cleared everything. The boss figured notch it where I did and leave a bunch of holding wood on the right to draw it over. I knew it wouldn't work but I did what I was told. Normally for the residential season I have a groundman that keeps his mouth shut and lets me do my thing. Now that the boss is on the ground I am stuck with hearing "lets do it this way" from somebody who doesn't know his a$$ from a hole in the ground. I have a line on some construction work for a local union which is looking pretty good. I love tree work but having some moron on the ground telling me what to do is leaving a terrible taste in my mouth. I have nothing but gratitude for any feedback that I get here even if it exposes my faults. Visiting this site has really changed the way I look at trees. Thanks to everyone for the input.

Maybe I'm half stupid but does anybody else have trouble comprehending what Tree Spyder says? This guy is just too frigging smart. Hey Tree Spyder, write some books on treework and you'll probably never have to pick up a saw again.


----------



## ORclimber

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *
> 
> Maybe I'm half stupid but does anybody else have trouble comprehending what Tree Spyder says? *



Yes, it can take a while to interpret. Good stuff though.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

How can i sell;
what i can't give away hear?

Some of the things named; more or familiar with, i just try to give handle to name, sort and call out a specific power with; as commanding a dog; by know it's exact name and how it respnds to your inflection.

some of the things i/we have been using fer years, internally figured and followed, helps to finally lay it all out on paper for that aspect/look to help see clearer.

"There is nothing to writing; just sit down at a typewriter and cut a vein"

Fergit who said that, but in spilling my gutz here; have found it to be true.

Any specific questions?

Thanx.

edit Daniel and OR have both kept me going behind the lines some fer quite a lil time now; ..........so ya can blame them!


----------



## Nickrosis

> _Originally posted by TheTreeSpyder _
> *How can i sell;
> what i can't give away hear? *


 You can keep trying. A lil re-packaging may be needed for the outside, though. You enjoy writing, and you enjoy writing in a unique way. Just keep using periods and other punctuation and people will continue to follow your thoughts.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Punktuation isn't jest fer college kidz anymore?!! 

So, i got to be like in school? (belive me ya don't want that!)

i guess, softly that is the path i'm taking Nick. Trying to build s-kills in expression; and i guess that pesky, dang comma/period stuff etc.

So, y'all back in school wit'me; your my lab rats i try it on!

Thanx,
-KC


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *MM,
> 
> Now that the boss is on the ground I am stuck with hearing "lets do it this way" from somebody who doesn't know his a$$ from a hole in the ground. *



This sounds like fun to me.
I'd have said something like, "OK, I'll do it your way, but it's going to hit the Ash."
Then when it does, laugh at him and tell him how stupid he is for not listening. If he fires you, there has to be better guys to work for, even in Kanada, LOL.
The notch dictates which way the tree falls, holding wood can compensate for lean, but it's not going to change the angle it falls, as you found out.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

The hinge and Face machines are so automatically self correcting; that they do try to feed into the gunned sighting of the hinge.

The system of pulls and pushes adjusts to the Off Target side pulls of lean etc., by using the off balance as the empowermeant of the adjsutment that is made by the pull on the hinge, and the slap of the face to adjsut the off balance itself. The force runs in a circle against itself; to try to balance. Balance to a target is the first thing it must do before moving, for it will move in a straight line unimpeded, therefore not in more than one direction, therefore must balance to that direction. If you don't balance with the passive adjustments, you can end up adding/sweating active force adjustments of line pull and wedge to replace, what you already have; for the balance must be made. If moving a huge upright freezer that is off balance to the side of travel (offside lean),and could not tip it's cart (stump), if you didn't tie down the side against the off balance across the cart (hinge) ; to move forward, you would have to fight physically the offbalance with muscle (active) cuz ya din't use the passive restraint of the tie down. If you had seperate tie downs, the tiedowns on the off balance side would help stabilize, but hardly get used, cuz the thing wasn't going to fall agianst it's 'lean' 


The more lean to the side, the more the hinge pulls from the opposite side, the harder the face right , directly under lean will push back across to the other side. These are passive force adjsuters, the pull or push to match the force put into them, pull 100# hinge pulls back 100#, pull 500#...... 

That being said; i think that sometimes; you have to give Nature more tools/power to perform those functions; like more leveraged fiber; but still deliver square to face.

i speak again of the tapered/triangle hinge; and not so much adding it to a situation, but not taking away the rear most of it's tail, (and making a strip hinge). i say not taking away, because the pattern of support in the stump against the lean, more assimulates the tapered hinge, than the strip hinge. So in a strip hinge you are cutting away the support actually in use against the sidelean; you are not adding something by making a tapered hinge.

You are jsut leaving Nature with more of the tools to steer, and not taking that away, and then replacing it with line pull and wedge push.

Look at the lean as a forward force (to target) and a side pull force (perpendicular to previous) each of so much value; counter balance of the side pull, and allow the forward pull.

The lean forward is the power you use, and is finite; use it wisely like it was line pull you were sweating on yourself; it bends over fibers, that the sidepull tests.

Orrrrrrrrrrr something like that!
:alien:


----------



## ORclimber

This thread doesn't have enough crane pics.


----------



## ORclimber

teeny tops off a topped tree


----------



## ORclimber

Practicing what I learned on AS, two straps. Just the right length for the 2 ton.


----------



## new treeman

*lines*

dont u just love power lines good work!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Here's a beaut I smoked today!*

How would ya'll done it? :alien:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I couldn't climb it, as you can see.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Set-up took forever.


----------



## MasterBlaster

But soon the party was starting!!!!



errr, that pic might be a 'lil outta sync!


----------



## MasterBlaster

You can see the damage to the roof that happened about a week ago.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It wuz a can of worms. I sure did like the bucket!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Whittling away at it...


----------



## MasterBlaster

*HEY NICK!!!*

Can ya see yur lanyard???


----------



## MasterBlaster

I wuz ready to get outta that bucket.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Oh yeah...*


----------



## matthias

The picture of the two cranes and buddy on the utitily pole was pretty good. Who usually takes these photos for you? Do you take on an extra groundman just to take these cool action shots?


----------



## MasterBlaster

The owner of the tree company is taking the pics. My cheap-a$$ digcam has already broken.

Getting someone to take good pics is actually harder than buying the dam camera!


----------



## rbtree

Mighty impressive Butch! Amazing that the rest of the tree held! Were you concerned at all about the section giving way as you dismantled it and cut off weight on the sides? What species? Do you know the total $ on the job? I'd guess and say $5000-8000.


----------



## Lumberjack

Looks like a blast!!


Where is the 090G in the stihl lineup shot???
The handle not in?


----------



## MasterBlaster

RB, if you look at the 2nd pic you'll see that there was no weight on the other side. It's unbelievable that it held for as long as it did. We've been trying to get to this job for a week now, the weather had been stopping us.
All the trucks were set-up on the safe side of the tree. You can't see from the pics, but there were two houses underneath the thing. The tree was a water oak, and I don't know how much the job was but this guy always gets top-dollar. I'll axe him today.

Hey Carl, the 090G is still in the shop waiting on a sprocket Jacob J is sending me. The handle is already fixed. It was a blast, because I didn't have to do any climbing.


----------



## Lumberjack

I bet it was, the controls where in the bucket of that squirt boom? I figure it is, but just wondering. That looks like an 8?ton crane with a basket.


----------



## MasterBlaster

17 ton, with the jib swung.


----------



## matthias

There are still no leaves on the trees here and it's getting depressing. What the heck happened to all that global warming they used to talk about? The only thing that is growing is the dandelion field in my backyard. May Long Weekend and nothing warmer than +15 in the forecast. As I write this the "less fortunates" that are going through the dumpsters in my backlane are wearing toques, hoods and winter coats. A quick reminder to count my blessings I suppose.

Here's a spruce removal I did on the one sunny day we had this week. Figured I'd show off for the owner and groundman and carried the last 16' (two pieces) out on my shoulder. Isn't that old saying "Work harder, not smarter?" I had to drop down arse to heels to get the heavier one up on my shoulder but when you're trying to impress an eighty-five year old man you dig deep! Here's where an ad for the Blue Ox log hauler would come in handy.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> * I'd guess and say $5000-8000. *



You are correct, sir. It wuz six. I was involved in it for four hours. It was a one day job for the guy. I think he said the crane bill was $1800.


----------



## kowens

*5-27-04*

this is a job we started yesterday, our first job with our new
toy bobcat a300 all wheel steer or skid steer


----------



## Lumberjack

*Re: 5-27-04*



> _Originally posted by kowens _
> *this is a job we started yesterday, our first job with our new
> toy bobcat a300 all wheel steer or skid steer *




Yer picture aint workin for me .


----------



## matthias

Here's an oak I trimmed this week. All of the big wounds were old stubs that I cleaned up. Weight reduction on the left side and deadwood.


----------



## matthias

I took this shot while I was having a break. The boys are fixing the stumper...again. They were all small repairs but there were several. If I was the operator I would have pushed it into the river after the second breakdown.


----------



## Nickrosis

*Re: 5-27-04*



> _Originally posted by kowens _
> *this is a job we started yesterday, our first job with our new
> toy bobcat a300 all wheel steer or skid steer *


That's a great slideshow! More people should make these...


----------



## kowens

*getting it done*

the crane showed up 4 hrs. late so we worked with a speed line 
the first part of the day


----------



## MasterBlaster

*A 'lil bitty one...*


----------



## SilverBlue

Hangin


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Jamming!!!*


----------



## glens

That's a funny image (tiny tree), Butch.&nbsp; It appears at first that the tree emanates from <i>behind</i> the garage and that it's either a miniature garage or you're rather gigantic.

Glen


----------



## MasterBlaster

Haha! It was between the garage and the fence. A bar in the gate blocks the trunk of tree.


----------



## SilverBlue

Have to protect these 30 year old's tomorrow, right under a large pine.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Haha! It was between the garage and the fence. A bar in the gate blocks the trunk of tree.  *





Gee, you'd really want THAT moron for a groundie?

He'd likely get your oil in the gas tank and vice-versa.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here's some condos I wuz pertecting...


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Gee, you'd really want THAT moron for a groundie?
> 
> He'd likely get your oil in the gas tank and vice-versa.
> 
> *




I was hoping his dad would give him some pointers!


----------



## SilverBlue

All my new groundies get a welcome basket, look what you guys did! No more GM!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I've never seen such cleaner gear!


----------



## mikecross23

*bringin' this ol' thread back to life*

Here's some pics of a big live oak I removed from a roof about a month ago. The privacy fence is 6' tall to give size reference.


----------



## mikecross23

*another*

.


----------



## mikecross23

another


----------



## mikecross23

40 ton crane


----------



## mikecross23

Crane operator said this piece was 4,200 lbs. Lots of big chunks came off this roof/back yard.


----------



## mikecross23

1/2 removed


----------



## MasterBlaster

So where was this guy?


----------



## mikecross23

The wound


----------



## mikecross23

This one fell over today


----------



## mikecross23

for size reference (& to show off new truck )


----------



## mikecross23

an 046 w/ 2' bar for size reference


----------



## mikecross23

news report on right now showing all the trees that fell everywhere today. Bad storms here in Tallahassee, FL.


----------



## mikecross23

barely see the truck that's parked right behind the tree


----------



## mikecross23

The first live oak I showed pics of put about 10-15 nice size holes in roof. Came off very smooth though. Insurance still has not paid the home owner and therefor I still have not been paid in full. He seems like a good guy and I feel for him. He'll pay me the rest, I hope !

Maybe I'll have some more pics of storm damage tomorrow. Hopefully will get to the second big live oak on Monday. Everyone round here is slammed right now.

Rocky,
That's not my loader. Might as well be 'cause I've been running 
'bout 3-6 loads a week in it. The owner pretty much works for me and always shows at my beckon call. As much as I pay him I'd be better off buying my own. Still a small biz though. I'm getting there. 

-Mike-


----------



## MasterBlaster

You look like yur doing fine by me, Mike!







And ya bumped Brian's favorite thread!


----------



## mikecross23

Last Friday was the end of my 17 day straight attempt to kill my body and mind. On the road at 6-7 am, work untill 4-5pm, give bids in evening and get home 'bout 7-8pm and then sharpen saws and get ready for bed. That's why I don't participate much anymore on AS. I just got comfortably caught up and here comes this big storm today. I don't care... no work for me tomorrow just lookin' at down trees and sittin' in the ac. I know others do the same, but I'm pooped!

-Mike-


----------



## matthias

A co-worker sent me these pictures. We would have used two buckets to speed it up but I chose that day to go and help build some tube and clamp scaffolding instead.


----------



## matthias

I guess this was the cause for concern. Maybe a turnbuckle installed at chest height would have been better.


----------



## matthias

Heavy traffic park due to a bird sanctuary.


----------



## matthias

Here's some of the local residents. I took this picture the day before when we eyeballed the job.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Watch out, bro!*

I've seen grown men lose limbs to those creatures...


----------



## SilverBlue

Nice flock of dinner matthias.
Here's something we usually don't see in a fully developed area


----------



## jkrueger

... ah, excuse me.
Jack


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *I guess this was the cause for concern. Maybe a turnbuckle installed at chest height would have been better. *




Maybe not driving two huge trucks over the root zone would be even MORE better!http://www.arboristsite.com/attach/13394.jpg


----------



## MasterBlaster

Aww, that tree can suck it up. It ain't like they were spinning doughnuts, or something! 


"More better" Hahaha!


----------



## glens

When posting pics please, please consider that some of us do not have access to high speed Internet!&nbsp; 500KB is just too much, by about 5&times;.

Glen


----------



## matthias

In an attempt to create a confusing picture I've made a diagram ala TreeSpyder to show something we tried the other day. We wanted to fall the tree to save time yet not damaged the tiered yard full of spring flowers. We set a block in an adjacent tree, notched and backcut and then got the tree moving with a pullrope. We used the block, bullrope and portawrap to control the speed of the descent and layed her down nice and soft in the yard. Probably have to limit this technique to small trees but thought it was the cat's meow. One downfall I noticed is that if the holding wood were to release before the tree was on the ground you would find yourself in some trouble.

I know this will seem pretty Mickey Mouse to alot of you but it was nice to do something different other than slamming the tree down and fixing the yard afterward.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool Matt, never done quite that. The pic iz a lil on the crappy side, kinda hard to tell.

SAVE THEM FLOWERS!


----------



## SilverBlue

Flowers my Asparagus, there must be some other kind of vegetation growing under them trees


----------



## matthias

Here's a revised version to help you see what's what. Keep in mind that the red line is hanging slack without any tension yet.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Looks like fun. 
The pully could have been higher. You also need to understand the loads involved and use the right size equipment, so you don't pull a Geo.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

In MQuinn's TakeDown at University Thread ; a tree was fallen with a line top side rear that went wrong, luckily with out injury. For, here we set the weight, leverage, speed and direction of the tree against itself. Too much pretightening, too fast a fall, pulley set too high (too much restriction) etc. can over steer the tree quite powerfully i would think. Enoungh releif, quick enough as not to fold the tree back on itself(?); possibly killing someone i think.

i think the technique is very similar to using more pull on one side from side rear in the Tapered Hinge . The position exactly opposite of a motion (felling) is the most leveraged position to control by pull i think. The hinge pulls from the but, the line from the side, the line is more leveraged a position (from compressed part of hinge); but the hinge fibers are tighter, stornger, less elastic; so apply their resistant correction more inteseley and immediately upon movement of the spar. 

Also, i think by the low angle of the line pulling back towars hinge there are some examinations of Hinge Pocket Pressure Rig ; though not in the pressure it places in the hinge, just the low angle, rear control of the line.

If line is laced on the load with a horizontal bend in line it would be similar to Self Tightening Torque a more dramatic correction is invoked i think.

Or something like that
:alien:


----------



## coydog

matthias,
I've used that technique a few times to lower trees onto sensitive landscapes successfully, and oncelowered a pretty massive lighteningstruck ash that way. It all depends on the hinge holding out for you, I've also had some hinge failures occur and if you areonly using one rope to lower(i.e. one anchor point) you can get one mighty hell of a swing! For that reason I won't use that technique anymore unless I can lower off of two points and triangulate the operation.


----------



## kowens

*great day*

hot day


----------



## kowens

climbers play ground


----------



## blue

an old one of me


----------



## blue

and another


----------



## blue

opps try again


----------



## MasterBlaster

What are ya, in Russia? Or os that an observatory underneath ya there?


----------



## blue

MB,
nah i 'aint in russia.the building is part of a 18th century garden.the tree was dyin and in a public area so rather than waste money keepin' it safe for 5years then takin it out it was taken out.the crane was used cause there was no access and the drag out was around 100m.from memory the job took 4 days.1 day lowerin off everything over the wall.one day speed linining everything else that was possible over the wall then 2 days for the rest.the trunk was the worst bit i did a big bit that the crane driver said went to over 1000kgs on his computer in the cab!!


----------



## matthias

I wonder why these trees died.


----------



## matthias

Done.


----------



## matthias

Normally I would have tied a running bowline to one point but after hanging around here I tied it this way. Applied knowledge from Arboristsite and TS in particular.


----------



## matthias

An actual two cut notch. Doesn't happen as often as I would like.


----------



## matthias

Nothing more satisfying then that CRUNCH when she hits the ground.


----------



## matthias

I tried a self portrait up one spurjob ala Rbtree. That boy must have long arms to get the cool shots he does.


----------



## matthias

Fore!!! I didn't mind watching people tee off while I worked seeing as I don't golf but when the beers came out I became envious.


----------



## matthias

Jeez it seemed alot taller when I was at the top.


----------



## matthias

Here's one of three that we got started on Friday.


----------



## matthias

The tips brushed the primary on this cut. I hate powerlines. For the other two I think I'll put the spurs on, get right up there and leave no room for error.


----------



## matthias

I think that block should be sucked up closer to the limb.


----------



## matthias

I love the Portawrap. This is the smaller version but man it kicks a$$.


----------



## matthias

Some days are filled with S**t work but doing stuff like this makes up for it tenfold. Did I mention that I like taking pictures?


----------



## matthias

The boss wanted a go at it once all the sketchy stuff was done. I don't mind running the ground when it involves lowering pieces. Raking is for the birds though.


----------



## matthias

This is the last of them but expect more next week. The other two have some overhang on the powerlines which will involve some whiteknuckle work.


----------



## MasterBlaster

When I'm working on a golf course I like to crank my saw just as someones trying to smack the ball.

Hehehehehehe... it pi$$es em off!


----------



## kowens

this is the oak i removed today i used the bucket me and 2 groundsman 8hrs


----------



## MasterBlaster

That adobe file is cool, Kowens.

Now ya need a good digcam!


----------



## matthias

What specifically do I need to view Kowens pictures?


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *What specifically do I need to view Kowens pictures? *



Phrig that, I wanna know how you do the adobe picture thang!


----------



## matthias

You know, when I asked the above question I expected some smarta$$ to make some comment such as, "For starters, you need two eyes." And then lo and behold The Airborne Rodent replies with a civilized answer! Mahalo Rocky everything worked fine and dandy. And thank you kowens. Keep the pictures coming. If it wasn't for work photos I probably wouldn't visit this site everyday.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> * If it wasn't for work photos I probably wouldn't visit this site everyday. *



I wish there were more!


----------



## matthias

That's exactly what I'm talking about Blaster. Is that a recent one or have you been holding back on your own thread? Awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *What specifically do I need to view Kowens pictures? *


Primarily, a high-speed connection, which some of us <i>still</i> can't get.

Any (not just Adobe's) <b>P</i>ortable <b>D</b>ocument <b>F</b>ormat reader should do fine.&nbsp; If not, then it's not truly <i>portable</i> as originally intended.&nbsp; PDF is essentially compressed or "compiled" PostScript, which is a page layout programming language.&nbsp; The intention is (was?) to provide a system for sharing <i>documents</i> that will render exactly the same on any computing platform.&nbsp; When viewing this specific document here with my non-Adobe reader, I get a box on the first page saying Acrobat 5.1 reader (or newer) with "the Adobe Image Viewer Plug-in" will be necessary to view the <i>document</i> with video and audio.&nbsp; The newest I can get is 5.09...

Is there actually any audio in the <i>document</i>?&nbsp; Does the Windows version of Adobe's reader actually render the images in an acceptable manner?&nbsp; They're rather blocky in what I've got here (a couple different readers, including Adobe's).

Other than the choice of presentation, it looks like it was a fun and productive day.&nbsp; The skid-steer loader with the grapple looks like a handy tool.

Glen


----------



## kowens

this is some of the things that make my life easer everything from the tools i use to my cat, my grandson , my two granddaughters
by the way one of then chip trucks is for sale call the i800#on the door


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thats a mighty, mighty chipper you have there!


----------



## NeTree

Something different...


Some shots of my stump sub at work.

Jay @ Beaver Stump Grinding.


----------



## NeTree

halfway there...


----------



## NeTree

all gone!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Whadaya mean, all gone? It looks like the hard part comes next... cleaning it up!


----------



## NeTree




----------



## MasterBlaster

Another TD. It coulda been done with a 17 ton, but a _lotta_ reach was necessary. We had to break out the Big Guns!


----------



## MasterBlaster

This is what caused them to ever even look at the tree. If they just woulda paid some attention to the tree beforehand, they coulda seen how bad off it really was.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I coulda stood up in this hollow.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It had fallen into a VA cemetary.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It was wicked, you can see how one of the limbs has stabbed into a grave. When the limb was lifted it pulled the ground up about three feet before it let loose, and the dirt plopped back down. No bones that I could see.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Crappy pic, but I _am_ in there, somewhere! 

The big limb on the left is a piece I had just cut and the 80 was getting ready to set it down.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Another crappy pic. I just can't get good photographers anymore.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Trees Company woulda LOVED this!


----------



## Dadatwins

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Another TD. It coulda been done with a 17 ton, but a lotta reach was necessary. We had to break out the Big Guns! *



Looks like a 65 ton ? crane, nice rig. Had one of those follow me around for a month after Isabel, just hook up and cut. Took longer to set up all the outrigger pads on the jacks than to make the 6 cuts that thing could lift. 
Unfortunate to let tree go so far that it failed and fell into cemetary, hope they can repair any damage.


----------



## rbtree

Dad,

I think Butch said it was an 80 tonner. 

Nice job as usual, MB....why did you say a 17 tonner coulda done it, was there possible closer access?

Umm, you reckon TC's almighty daddy woulda just run up and pieced her out....in a couple hours.......




..haha...not!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea, that's what I meant. If it coulda pulled right up next to it, a 17 woulda done just fine.

Tomorrow I'm doing an even bigger one with the same crane, even in the same cemetery, but two different jobs! I should have some pics to post.


----------



## Dadatwins

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *Dad,
> 
> I think Butch said it was an 80 tonner.
> 
> Nice job as usual, MB*



Opps sorry didn't see the 80, ditto the nice work MB


----------



## MasterBlaster

I worked three hours.


----------



## matthias

Crappy pics are way better than no pics at all. Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Okay.*

Another crappy pic.


----------



## Dadatwins

Hey MB here in Va the power company would have a fit putting a crane that close to power lines without some covering or killing power. Was the crane that close or just seems like that in picture?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey Brian, good to see you here! When are we gonna see some of your action shots? You know, some new shots of the squirrel in action? None of that old stuff, eh? 

LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Crappy pic, but I am in there, somewhere!*


Not crappy pic; crappy post-processing.&nbsp; Hit it with "-gamma 1.6" and "-sharpen 0x1", then use xpaint on it:


----------



## Gord

wisht i had a camera for this tulip tree...alas no action shots..here is one of the butt sections...sorry it's partially obscured. this tree was 17'3" in circumference at breast height and no more than 75 years old. we picked it apart with a crane in about 10 picks...last lift was just over 25000lbs. one of my larger removals to date.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dam Gord, you look kinda sweet! No tattoos?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Clean up went fast with FOUR chippers!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Maybe, but look how far they had to drag it!


----------



## Gord

those are just what you can see!


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *Not crappy pic; crappy post-processing.&nbsp; Hit it with "-gamma 1.6" and "-sharpen 0x1", then use xpaint on it: *



Can you elaborate on that, Glen?

And remember to talk to me like I was 10 years old...  

So I'll unnerstand.


----------



## glens

Those are parameters to the command "convert" and I used them to modify the image.&nbsp; DId it help and did you like the result?

Glen


----------



## TreeJunkie

some pics of a silver maple which came over in some 80mph winds.Used the Grcs, Rope Break and 4-1 m/a piggyback systems.


----------



## TreeJunkie

another at the beginning


----------



## TreeJunkie

from my tie in point


----------



## TreeJunkie

The support line used w/ the Grcs, used this to lift the tree off of the house.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Grcs anchor point.


----------



## TreeJunkie

once all the brush came off. This is what we had left.
.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice work, TJ. I _HATE_ having to do a job like that without the benefit of a good 'ole crane. But sometimes a crane just can't get to it.

Here's a nice water oak ($6000+) I played with yesterday.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Somebody shoulda filled this with concrete YEARS ago!


----------



## MasterBlaster

A 17 ton was needed to set the pads for this bad motor scooter...


----------



## MasterBlaster

We can't ride the ball anymore.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It looks like I'm in a bad position, but I'm really not. I had to get this farthest back lead twisted around so everything would go smooth.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Off to the next one!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Get back to the top!


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Finally!*

Only two cuts left.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I made a much larger undercut so I could cut out the heart. Usually they are much more narrow.

That's my supervisor behind me.


----------



## MasterBlaster

This is the 066 I wanna open up, _but..._


----------



## MasterBlaster

When I hit the ground, I get naykid!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I'm not above giving a little 'in the field' instruction. Training is an ongoing, necessary function!

:angel:


----------



## MasterBlaster

_THANK YEEEEW!!!_ 


G'NITE!!!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

*Happy Birthday*

:bday: Well, ya loud pickin' grinnin'chainsawin maniac; i guess the party has started; we all know you are here now!:bday:

Irrefutably, the 5200 (100 a week)posts; since joining last July 4th; i guess we hear ya! Especially after starting this most responded to thread on the site of presently 32 freakin pages (even after subttracting your own ~300 posts, still the most responded to!). 

In fact, MB has started 5 of the top replied to threads in this forum ever, and started 6 of the top 10 viewed ever; in 1 year of hanging around the schoolyard; though he still seems to get caught smokin'in da boyz room!

It ain't at all about the numbers, we all know; but that still is a lot of stuff, quicker than any of the other kids; and it has been a heck of a party; i guess he's seen to that; kinda even commanded it after awhile....

Only JP has more posts in; 3 years; guess if ya count both of the sqwerl's lives we know about; the lil'sneaky tire-bait-rodent is up to ~7000 himself, certainly time in! But a 100 a week fer a year MB, still kinda stands in it's own way as a lot in a form non-other has conjured; Thanx!





Heck of a party guys!
:alien:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Aw, sometimes I feel like I talk too much. I wish the post count thing wasn't even around, maybe no one would notice.

I just feel like I'm talking to friends that can relate to what I do.

I just wish THEY would post more PICS! 



Thanks for the kudo's, Kenny.


----------



## rbtree

Hey Butch, nice work, as always...


Say, I know you're not the one who determines the crane size needed...but..

Couldn't a 40 ton unit ( I know of some with 125 feet of main boom) have handled that tree with ease? Mighta needed to take the butt in two pieces, but otherwise??

TreeJunkie, very sweet. Don't ya just love the GRCS?!!!! Butch, why use a crane when ya got the tools...more $ for the company!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sure, I think a 40 would have been enough. That would have drawn it into a two day thing, though. This guy wanted to get it done in one day. That includes the crane loading the logs for at least two dump runs. 
Hence the 80, and the bigger picks. Also, _this_ particular guy likes to err on the bigger side. That is fine by me. 
Concerning using a crane, that usually is outta my hands.

I'm just a climber.

:angel:


----------



## John Ellison

Lots of good pics you guys. I am in awe of anybody that can climb and then do any kind of work well. I climbed and rigged tail trees for a while, but it finally hit me that I was scared @$%less and was'nt getting any better. 

John


----------



## kowens

its been a week of storm work 
i need to get a better dig camera the one i got i got with marlboro miles its about the size of a credit card


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

That picture didn't work for me.


----------



## kowens

i guess i could get my post count up byb posting one at a time
but this is alot funner i am going to start adding music as soon as i figure out how


----------



## glens

Please don't continue using the format, much less add more bloat to it.

The image quality is drastically reduced when embedding them in PDF and the file sizes are just about the utmost in unfriendliness.

Please carefully consider this request.

Glen


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> _Originally posted by kowens _
> *i guess i could get my post count up byb posting one at a time
> but this is alot funner i am going to start adding music as soon as i figure out how *



Since you have RR for an ISP, why not load a slidesho onto the 5mb server storage you have there and link to that, then people would not have to download the whole thing to watch it.

I agree that there should be a better format too.


----------



## MasterBlaster

My Marlboro Miles camera lasted me about 30 days before it died. 
The pics weren't that good, anyway.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Ya ever hear George Carlin's version of what a desperate man "Walking a mile for a Camel"; might really want from the poor animal?


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *Hey Butch. You can get a new digital cam for the price of one chest x-ray these days.  Prices are down. *



I know, I know...


----------



## a_lopa

today


----------



## SilverBlue

Save for your retirement Butch But don't be a big V! oil that zipper on your wallet and get a camera!


----------



## SilverBlue

Here's today's order, easy job except for the 7ft length of hollow trunk.


----------



## SilverBlue

looks fine to the homeowner.


----------



## a_lopa

*damm wind*

today


----------



## a_lopa

im groundie,and guy climbing had last week off.(note not one notch in whole removal)or pulley?how do you do that?


----------



## a_lopa

hi


----------



## a_lopa

same tree


----------



## a_lopa

yellow wedge


----------



## Stumper

Aussie. Be careful when using the yellow wedge mate. -If the hinge fails, pushing below the center of gravity can make things fall back on your head.


----------



## a_lopa

and im on my way.....hhhhmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## a_lopa

shame it had to go.damm ants(just kidding)


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Wow, i guess pix are 'legal' once more.

Below the CG push doesn't leverage on CG; but also you are apllying force inbetween a 'pinch' i think; imagining the Stump pushing all that weight up, and CG pushing down, so push is straighter forward i think, rather than rotational; because of these 2 compounding factors.

Or something like that;
:alien:


----------



## a_lopa

a lot of what we all know goes out the window with machines like that,another freind who works as a faller,skidder driver was going to come out with a newer bigger cat and simply push it over stump and all,but 1 i had to leave all other trees untouched,so i needed direction went up took a few large limbs off that were out top side 100'+realisticly it was a fairly straight forward tree.the cat tryed to pick up whole log,it could but keept tipping.a good notch and backcut really makes excavator work inpressive,speed,ease


----------



## a_lopa

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Aussie. Be careful when using the yellow wedge mate. -If the hinge fails, pushing below the center of gravity can make things fall back on your head. *



yeah ill keep it in mind,have you fallen many trees?with out the wedge.id drop ten of them before smoko.(note 3120 36'')nothing to write home about.hinge fail  im scared ????lesss


----------



## a_lopa

> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *and im on my way.....hhhhmmmmmmmmmm *



show me the money..


----------



## a_lopa

naturally nice to climb.no need for friction saver


----------



## a_lopa

violin string gum.


----------



## a_lopa

*money distrubution*

my buis is soley set up so the climber makes the highest margins.there is no hourly/day rates. would you trust me?on this job 12 trees, the other climber working with me pocketed 3.5k for 2 days hes been an arb 27 years and loves whinging,i actually like it someone else is more pissed than me.you get paid for what you do.big cos hate me/guns love me.this job had a week put on it by every other contractors.i still do most of the climbing but enjoy working with high quality guys.....still got a few days for me rb save me a douglas fir now that would be good!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Aussie, how old are you? Your profile is lacking.

I've been down under once.


----------



## a_lopa

im 30 bro started tree climbing at 17 for 280 per week that was good money at the time,the guy that trained me is fookin brilliant still way better than me,he says he will hang up spurs in three years  after 27 as tree surgeon,he dont use any newish arb products.i left him and went removal mad for years,now we are working with each other,his overall knowledge would have many jaws here dropping.im back sort of from the dark sideif your thinking of a trip down ill have some work for you,i think youll dig it


----------



## murphy4trees

Now this is pretty!


----------



## murphy4trees

NOt bad !!!
I love it!


----------



## TreeJunkie

Two days ago we took down this ash, showing extensive internal decay. We used the GRCS, in a drag line set up to move the pieces out of the way of the dogwoods and shrubs. Worked great only ended up having to drop 3 pieces into the miniature drop zone. Another excellent takedown, thanks to the greatest rigging device known to man.


----------



## TreeJunkie

My groundie running the Grcs w/ drill. Notice the joy on his face. Thanks to not having to hump all the log out of the 2nd tier landscaping.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Don't tell me that's it!


----------



## TreeJunkie

The rest of the pics came, out terrible, We took some video footage, however i don't have any of it w/ me right now.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Removal we got started on a couple of days ago. Still haven't finished b/c the ground is to wet. Needing a dingo to help haul the logs out. Anyways here is a few pics. Warning, the pic size is large. Sorry, i still can't figure how to resize these things. Anyways if you want to check it out here ya go.


----------



## TreeJunkie

oops here's the pic


----------



## TreeJunkie

another, We were speed lining all of the brush out as close to the gate as we could, used the Grcs w/ drill attachment.


----------



## TreeJunkie

here's the top we speed lined over.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sweet, TJ! I hardly ever get the chance to speedline, but when I do, I like it!


----------



## TreeJunkie

Sorry, there guys, I'll fix that on the camera. Does anyone know what software i need to change the size on pics which i've already taken.

I love speedlining, do it whenever it'll speed up a job, or even if it will just make the groundies jobs a little easier. Just ordered a new 300' speedline last week, as well as an ISC rigging plate.


----------



## a_lopa

nick told me to use microsoft pic editer its worked well and easy


----------



## MasterBlaster

I kinda like em large, you can see details.

But, I am a high-speed kinda guy. And why wouldn't I be?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, as long as this thread iz up...


----------



## a_lopa

how do you get into paint rocky?


----------



## Down To Earth

TJ, did you sell any of those logs? looks like real nice timber to me. I think you could have definetely brought those to the mill RB style


----------



## TreeJunkie

Unfortunately there was no crane access nor access w/ any sort or large equipment. This property is a real pain in the arse. Tons of mature oaks, however construction damage has really taken its toll. In order to get this tree out of there we had one heck of an uphill hike. Total walk probobally 125 yards, most being at a steep incline. Too bad b/c there would have been some real nice lumber from that tree. Not really sure if we'll even be able to salvage for firewood. There is fear of death by oak wilt. Though construction damage definitely has taken it's toll around the property. This tree did not show many symptoms of this. I was on the property 2 months ago and the tree was in fairly decent shape. Now the tree is crispy as could be. There is still some doubt however b/c we up until now have not seen oak wilt this far south of town, nor on this property. We'll be sending off samples to Kansas State for analysis; just to be certain.


----------



## a_lopa

TJ what line did you go for?speedline


----------



## MasterBlaster

Lopa, go to your start menu, then all programs to find your Paint program. Then, I'm sure there will be more questions.


----------



## TreeJunkie

I odered KM!!! 1/2" White w/ blue tracers, 300'


----------



## a_lopa

we will see i just got 150 5/8green xtc,im goin to speed everything now till im sick of climbin.i spliced an eye,12 strand.im high tech now....


----------



## Gypo Logger

I like the treehouse that the Master Blaster lives in. Ah, for the simple life. Does it have a sunroof Butch?
John

My Piney Wood

I have a tiny piney wood;
my trees are only fifty,
Yet give me shade and solitude
For they are thick and thrifty.
And every day to me they fling
With largess undenying,
Fat cones to make my kettle sing
And keep my pan a-frying.

Go buy yourself a piney wood
If you have gold for spending,
Where you can dream in mellow mood
With peace and joy unending;
Where you can cheerfully retreat
Beyond all churchly chiding,
And make yourself a temple sweet
Of rapturous abiding.

Oh silence has a secret voice
That claims the soul for portal,
And those who hear it may rejoice
Since they are more than mortal.
So sitting in my piney wood
When soft the owl is winging,
As still as Druid stone I brood . . .
For hark! the stars are singing.



--- Robert Service


----------



## MasterBlaster

No sunroof, John. But it does have a plasma screen, with home theater!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Try right clicking picture, and choosing edit to get to MSPaint. Or
Hold L.shift down and R.Click for all available options if that doesn't work, or
Choose "Open With" option off of R.Click menu of either option above.



Once in MSPaint select dotted line select tool in upper R.Hand corner of tool pallete; if not avaialable or unsure where that is Ctrl.T to toggle tool box hide.

While holding down Control Key, push A (Ctrl.A.=select all); then W(Ctrl.W=Stretch/Skew).

30 Tab 30 Enter = picture maintain perspective, shrink to 30% eaxch side.

Drag drawing pallet to fit.

Ctrl.S= Save

Some versions of MSPaint don't natively handle .jpg, .gif unless you have MSOffice etc. MSPaint Fix to handle .jpg .gif 

Probably something similar picutre editor came with camera package, perhaps other software that came with computer, scanner etc. also. i done lurnt stretching paint around'ere!


----------



## a_lopa

thanks


----------



## MasterBlaster

We need more AS members to buy digcams!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Butch, I was looking at your previous picture and was putting myself in your shoes, I mean flipflops lol, and was trying to visualize how to chunk down that stem in conjunction with the crane operator. Since the crane is doing most of the mechanical work, it would seem to me that no formal notch would be required. Rather, just one backcut in the direction of lean away from the operator about 95% thru and let the crane do the rest. This would seem to be the most safest. Since the crown is gone wouldn't it be mechanicaly ineffective to worry about any notching since we are dealing with a glorified telephone pole? I'd have the balls to do the cutting but could never muster the gonads to do any climbing.
I guess I am just asking how it is done when working with a crane.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

*It's all good, John.*

If I put an underbed at all on it, it is nothing more than a glorified kerf-cut.

That allows the crane operator a 'lil leeway in making the chunk start to move.

And that's what it's all about.

Get that thang out yur face...


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Gypo Logger _
> * I'd have the balls to do the cutting but could never muster the gonads to do any climbing. *



Nah, John. Putting mustard on yur gonads don't help at tall.

Just do it.

:angel:


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Rocky, what you said makes sense to me. Although a formal notch may be effective once the climber has cleared, it would be hard to place cuts front and rear due to the restricted movement of the climber. I guess with a wedge in the cut and the kerf mostly thru, the rest is up to the crane. I would imagine the biggest trick with the crane operator is to keep the chunk from osilating wildly once force is applied to break any remaining holdingwood.

Butch, I better change my choice of condiments from mustard to Louisiana hotsauce. Do you think that would get my scrawny ass up the tree?


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Probably...*

But what would happen then would be anyone's guess...


----------



## rbtree

When craning vertical wood, 95% of the time, I prefer one cut. I start my cut directly below the choke point, as a plumb bobs, and cut straight through. When the crane applies pressure, the kerf will automatically open up. Thus no wedges or opposing cuts are needed. And, as most cranes have a load scale, I'll tell the operator how much pressure to apply, and if my weight estimates are close, the piece will pop off gently. This last fine tune procedure I learned from wiley_p. But we are finding that butt logs can weigh 20-25% more than normal wood weights.

John, you don't want ANY holding wood, wood fibers are too strong to be easily broken in a straight up pull mode. No unexpected strain on the crain!

or noggin..as in cranium!

We're putting together a bid on a 5-6 foot redwood that is 102 feet from where the crane center pin will be. Sounds like we'll need a 210 ton crane, about 130 tons bigger than I've ever used....takes two semis to bring in the counterweights! So min charge about $3000!


----------



## NeTree

Whattaya figure the wood'll fetch?


----------



## rbtree

There's no market for redwood up here, as they aren't native. As well, the tree is young, and grain is huge, so little value. 
We will be calling around to see who we can interest in the wood...landscapers, wood carvers....I'll be happy to give it away. Havent estimated scale on it yet, but it is likely 4000-7000 bf!


----------



## M.D. Vaden

A landscape magazine asked me to do an article on tree care.

They asked for some where to make a cut pics. Took a while to get some with sky in the background to show the shapes well.

Also, a juniper that was being removed, was a good example to show the concave cut method, which I remember Dr. Shigo referring to at one time.


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Hard to tell, but the branch collar is out that far - figured I'd scribe the collar to make a point.


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Took this yesterday on the way to Seaside, Oregon, from Beaverton.

The forest burned some decades back - 1940s I think. They reforested the area, and tossed in some giant sequoias, which were not naturalized to this north Oregon area yet.

It takes sequoia about 20 years or more to even set seeds - so no seedlings here yet. Anyway, they stick out like church steeples in stands of douglas fir here...


----------



## ORclimber

Crown raised two young sequoias today...er yesterday(it's late) 5 whorls. Filled the 14 yard chip box from empty to the brim.


----------



## jimmyq

is this the longest thread yet? 1355 replies and over 30,592 views? does Butch get some props yet?


----------



## a_lopa

hope you get the job RB,biggest ive used is a 100t leiber on a palm removal!youll be scouring to find a home for the wood.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, I got mine.

hehehehehehe!!!! 

 

http://www.bytesector.com/data/bs-article.asp?ID=228&ct=Latest Resources


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here's one!


----------



## a_lopa

what resizer are you using mb?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Paint.

Whoops! Didn't resize that one!


----------



## a_lopa

took this yesterday,guy works for me brought a plane.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Sweet!*

Flight rocks!


----------



## a_lopa

top little plane cruises at 90 knots,and brand new


----------



## MasterBlaster

I can't always get to my printer...


----------



## a_lopa

going to turn my backyard into my own arbitorium,not hard to pick which one it is!


----------



## Gord

here's mine

http://www.bytesector.com/data/bs-article.asp?ID=223

and a pic to show off what it can do, NSF56k


----------



## Gord

whoops that aint the right pic! 

this'll be more appropriate:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Geez Gord, that's beautiful!


----------



## MasterBlaster

My window...


----------



## MasterBlaster

You wouldn't believe the fights I see!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Actually, I set that up for them. It's their TV.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *going to turn my backyard into my own arbitorium,not hard to pick which one it is! *



So is it the one on the right?

Or, the fencerow on the left?


----------



## a_lopa

looks like your cat got woken by the flash,one thats been r/hoed


----------



## matthias

Here's the tail end of a stinky, slimey Siberian Elm. Halfway through this cut I hit a nail and forced the saw through it. Then I had to sharpen.


----------



## matthias

371xp stock


----------



## a_lopa

red gum,i had the stump subbed. but i pulled half of it out with a big notch and winch,so ill do it myself now


----------



## matthias

The bend in this spruce screwed me up as I had to spiral up it to keep my balance. Once the top was off I came down on the rope past it and cut a five foot section that had a nice bounce when it hit the ground.


----------



## a_lopa

dont ya just love climbin them dog legs!i reckon thats the worst part of climbing!


----------



## matthias

Here's the boss and I sharing a pole pruner. Heaven forbid he should buy another. I was impressed that he actually helped me deadwood these poplars seeing as most of the time he runs the stumper and drinks coffee.


----------



## a_lopa




----------



## MasterBlaster

I like the ride a corkscrew can give ya when ya throw the top!

A wee bit more wobbling...


----------



## a_lopa

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I like the ride a corkscrew can give ya when ya throw the top!
> 
> A wee bit more wobbling... *



yeh its a butt clenching experience


----------



## matthias

I was pretty happy with this picture even though it isn't of me. Gotta love that tautline hitch that ends up three feet away by the time you get up the tree.


----------



## matthias

A digital camera and a blue sky would look a lot better but what can you do?


----------



## matthias

Here's one for the ground personnel. Yesterday he stalled the chipper out on a dead spruce top and then ran it out of diesel. Those are pretty much rites of passage for a new guy but you can only do them once without seeming like a jacka$$.


----------



## MasterBlaster

This guy approves!


----------



## matthias

Thanks for the tip Rocky, I'll bring it up Monday morning.


----------



## a_lopa

cool i aint never seen a squiril b4!they look like trouble


----------



## matthias

Masterblaster, I'm expecting big things with you and that digital camera. Keep the pictures rolling.

Here's what happens on my closeups.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea, the 10 times optical zoom is pretty neat.


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *cool i aint never seen a squiril b4!they look like trouble *



THESE look like trouble http://www.scarysquirrel.org/htadex.html


----------



## MasterBlaster

I've been wanting to get a pic of this tree for a long time now. It's a live oak in front of a funeral home. They usually have it a lot more manicured than what it is now. I almost wanted to shape it up for the pic, but I mighta got shot.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here's a 'lil raise and gut I did earlier in the week.


----------



## MasterBlaster

This is from a year ago.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Man, this camera rocks. I'm ready to sell it, and get an even better one. It takes a big frigging picture!

Here's one Glen will frown upon!


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I bought it at Target, I didn't know what I was looking for, I just knew I wanted at least 3 pixels. After buying a 128 mb card, it cost me $450. $35 was freaking tax! 

Here's a link...

http://www.bytesector.com/data/bs-article.asp?ID=228&ct=Latest Resources


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rumination

Looks like who?


----------



## NeTree

Huh?


----------



## MasterBlaster

This iz getting con-fusing...

I feel all Maascloned out...


----------



## MasterBlaster

It was intimidating at first, but easy to figure out. I've taken over 200 pics since I got it yesterday.

Does it have a 10 times optical zoom? I didn't think I would like that so much, but it's pretty cool. You can take a nice pic from a distance.

RBTree, where you iz? Did me 'n the squirrel do good?


----------



## MasterBlaster

We've gone too off topic, back to tree pics.

Some hacks in a cheap bucket truck did this to a nice water oak. I have to drive by it nearly every day.

I will follow the pic up at a later date.


----------



## NeTree

Maybe they used a tapered hinge to swing the branch out?


----------



## rbtree

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *
> RBTree, where you iz? Did me 'n the squirrel do good? *



Yep, you dun guud, minimaas!
___________________________________-
Mini-Wan Maas.


----------



## NeTree

Where's the lil button that makes it talk?

{my 5-year-old asked}


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, lets get this party started!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ya'll outta be proud of me... NO TD's!!!


----------



## Treeman14

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Some hacks in a cheap bucket truck did this to a nice water oak. *



That's inexcusable. Maybe they ran out of tree paint.


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *The box says it has 3X optical and 4X digital zoom for a total combined 12X zoom. *


Optical zoom is, of course, before the image is taken while digital zoom is after the fact.&nbsp; The optical "zoom" is preferred since once the pixels are recorded the little squares will only get bigger and the image will become blockier.&nbsp; There are a multitude of programs that'll run on the computer to enlarge images; no need for a camera to do that (and probably less well anyway).

Glen


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Here's one Glen will frown upon!*


Yup.&nbsp; A 50% reduction renders it nearly full screen at 1152&times;864 like I run on my 17" monitor.&nbsp; Why do you guys like to scroll around the screen to see the entire image, small parts at a time?&nbsp; And if you're viewing it in your browser in a resized fashion, why do you post them so large it's necessary to do so?

BTW, I'm sitting on 350KB/s these past couple weeks, so I knew you'd oversized your image by seeing it rather than by waiting for it...

Glen


----------



## a_lopa

whats that mike????????


----------



## MasterBlaster

Now Brian, you gonna have to scold yourself for not resizing!


----------



## MasterBlaster

The groundies I work with aren't sheet for photographers. I guess that's why they're dragging brush. Outta 52 pics, 3 or 4 were worth saving. No biggie.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I can't believe I waited so long before buying a digcam.

Oh wait... now I remember!

Lack of positive cash flow!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I love this part. 

I know I'll soon be sipping Gatoraid!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Can't I get no love?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Iz it mah avataar???


----------



## matthias

Who's that clean shaven go-getter in your pictures Butch? These young guys are so cocky with their tattoos and one handed tactics. 

Is the crane going to snap that piece off or are you going to make another cut and if so where? I'm here to learn you know.

And if you really feel like sharing your knowledge how about learning me how to get pictures in my signature.


edit: Once I looked at the picture again I realized that the crane aint gonna try and break that piece off but I would still like to know how you finished the cut.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ha! I shave when it gets into the 90's.

Are you talking about the 'finishing' cut?

I don't generally do the 'snapping' thing.

On limbs that size, I rely on the tear- hinge to ease the load into position. I was reaching out to undercut/release the hinge.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Lopa was talking 'bout doglegs?


----------



## jkrueger

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Iz it mah avataar??? *



Yes, it is!:Eye: 
Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster

It was fun, for awhile...


----------



## rahtreelimbs

The Bayou Santa Clause!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, where are yur pics, Rich???


----------



## rbtree

How's this, Butch?


----------



## glens

Hey Roger, what'd you have to do to the image to get that?

I like using the old Netscape 4.8 because I can have it use an external program to render images that aren't embedded in the page, or I can right-click and select "view image" on an embedded one and it'll pop up in the external program.&nbsp; My external program of choice is the "display" component of the ImageMagick suite.&nbsp; It's actually got interface to all the "convert" component functionality in the unix version, so when an image like Butch's shows, I hit shift+g and get a gamma modification dialogue.

Here's shift+g [enter] for a default-value gamma correction of 1.6:


----------



## Derek

G'day all

If ya want to fix some thing here's my fav dogleg


----------



## a_lopa

whats the height there derek?id estimate around 80'


----------



## Derek

Hi aussie, that one "outerspace" is about the tallest so far on this line.. Est. 60-70 meters (dont use feet much) 

It's for removel (sorry guy) I just have to get it below the wires before I can drop it. I tend to leave stubs on till the way down on most trees along the line they can come in very handey.
In this case i'll leave them on so "ground cutting" doesent get taken too seriously.. More if you want them.. regards Derek
P.S be carefull up there.,


----------



## a_lopa

that sounds a lttle high???


----------



## Derek

only a guess, but I was looking down on the 3rd wire. You could see it for miles Its a shame the groundie dident take the shot back a lot more. have some more of really tall trees with me in them,I still recon this is the tallest Ive been in Hence "outer space regards Derek...


----------



## MasterBlaster

This makes for a cool desktop! It's huge, so don't click on it if yur not prepared...


----------



## glens

You've got your screen set to 2048&times;1536?&nbsp; What is it, a 30" monitor?


----------



## matthias

I had to go into control panel and stretch it and that actually shrunk it to fit. Looks pretty good with that limb floating away.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I dunno, I just set it as my desktop and boom, it was there.

Can ya tell I'm lighting a smoke?


----------



## matthias

Well you could be screaming at the boys down below but I don't think you would do it with your head cocked to the side like that. Plus I don't imagine you holler at the guys too much anyway. Nice guy that you are and all.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Sorry Butch, but you aren't attractive enough for me to plaster your mug on my desktop. *



Plaster my mug? You can see my face in that pic?

Shadow shots of climbing are always sweet.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Brian! Ya ain't got any pics with yur cheaper camera yet?

I'm already wishing I woulda bought the next higher model!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ha! I've already 20+ gigs of eye candy!!! 

I don't even have to surf, I just surf the stuff I already have!

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yah, sometimes the pics just aren't there. And then, ya gotta get someone to take the dam thang. I haven't done any shots from my perspective yet, but I plan to.

Tell ya whut... I now carry it with me wherever I go. I'm gonna be ready for anything! I might even change my moniker to Clark Kent!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here's a big cottenwood...

Can ya see me?


----------



## Derek

Chipper broke down!! How bout this one for ya screensaver m.b
Some times you;ve got to get it out any way you can Derek


----------



## Stumper

Brian,You might look good hiding behind some Catalpa leaves too.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *
> 
> Shadow shots of climbing are always sweet. *




They sure are!


----------



## Derek

finally got videos to open (rb tree i think) page 50s
I read glens is sitting on 350kb....my transfer rate 4.39 kb sec..
took 15 min to load and I dident see any thing fall.
up to page 62 on this thread.. What a marathon exelent photos everyone.. keep em cummin Derek...


----------



## MasterBlaster

_YIKES!!!_ 

STUBS!!!


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *YIKES!!!
> 
> STUBS!!!
> 
> *



Ya!!!!!!!!!!!
Day in and day out I tell them
My old lead climber used to say they were cumfy to stand on
Pissed me off waitin on him to climb down and unhook the bull rope from his cumfy toe holds 
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

At the very least, the groundies have to eventually deal with them, and the truck won't be loaded efficiently.

At the worst, you can break yur jaw, or impale yourself.

And yur lines? Fugettaboutit!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

This iz foolproof...


----------



## NeTree

Those stubs were left for a reason.

Notice they're only at the top.


----------



## NeTree

LMFAO, Rocky.

But hey, at least I write my OWN stuff, eh?


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Those stubs were left for a reason. *




Please. Elaborate!



Where you bombing chunks downhill, and needed them to stick?


----------



## NeTree

Those spars were used as rigging points to take out the other eight trees. Didn't want the rigging sliding down the spar under the load.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sweet!!!


----------



## John Stewart

Ditto nice move!
John


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *I read glens is sitting on 350kb....my transfer rate 4.39 kb sec..
> took 15 min to load*


That'll be me again too, shortly.&nbsp; This is a temporary gig and I'm going to hate going home in this one respect only.

Technically, it's kB, not kb.&nbsp; A <font color="red">B</font>yte is made up of 8 <font color="blue">b</font>its.&nbsp; 350kB is 2800kb.

Glen


----------



## Derek

Hi glens How much longer you got at "speed?? Dont ya have broadband-asdl-isdn where home is?..My excuse Veerryy rural.
Kind regards Derek..


----------



## glens

I'm a rural resident too (woods, not farm).&nbsp; I'd been given the old server from my ISP when they got bought out and was able to leave it sitting on the T1 for several years, all for the price of a dialup account.&nbsp; That was sweet because I could fetch these large images to there, resize them remotely, and fetch them home over the phone line in much less time than it would take to get them directly.&nbsp; Every so often I would drive over to the machine room I had a key for and transfer my large stuff off the box directly onto my personal one.&nbsp; I've been in a real hurt these past several months since they closed down that location...&nbsp; The old server sits idle in my back room now.

In a few more days I'll be a prisoner of the slow but in all other respects superior environment of home once again.

Thanks for asking.

Glen


----------



## Derek

cool ,Its nice to enjoy the little things- like home;
Do I read rite? Two computers ?? servers%#@ large stuff and personal stashes?? Thank god I'M GOOD with my 88 mag...
Musta mizzed da kuppel dayz @ puter skool.

Better get back to pics..Derek


----------



## a_lopa

what chain do you use there derek?i doubt if anyone here is cutting anything similar.ive come up that way and been astounded by the hardness.one dead limb and i was sharpening


----------



## Derek

*chains*

It's our IRONBARK here thats hard, In my old firewood days, I would stumble upon wood the early timber cutters left behind..
ie they took 10 ft of it and left....so dry,so hard (in fact it is now purple not red any more),very nearly calls for tungston..

I wouldent dare comment on saw sharpining in this fourm(Mr Martin might be reading) But I seem to get by,I use 404. on 088 
"super chisel"in green & softwoods and mico chisel in the dry...
soooooo easy to sharpen. AS well as 250 tons of fire wood per season, I used to cut posts for a fellow(200 per day av) Put a 12 '' bar on one of the 88s an oregon "ripping" chain straight out of the box ond hang on. Logs were round enough to get 8-12 posts 6'7 each. Now I find out about different chains- powerporting etc, do I want thing to go any faster??

Climbing saw chain again, straight out of the box Pretty rough here in the bush

More damm power lines..

Stay safe Derek Does that mean me or you?


----------



## a_lopa

staying safe i guess its both of us!sure glad im not line clearing anymore!had enough of that.how do you go travel wise up there dual tanks and gerry cans?guess theres not too much call for private work?i cleared some lines s/a vic border near little desert,100km between jobs sure got to make sure you can get home out there.how hot does it get ?


----------



## Derek

Hot 43*c ..In the last 8 months i've worked -12c to 43*
Fuel; whos this jerry fellow? CAN he hold 800 l like our tanker does? 4 mins till my b/day, Trees like this let you know your alive.
How tall do you think it is? Not as tall as "outerspace".. Derek


----------



## a_lopa

happy birthday there derek!yeah must chew thru the stuff,im glad i dont get the fuel bill!id say your around the 90'mark maybe more.


----------



## Derek

*partyonline*

Thanx aussie my first b/day greeting,, rellies had to cancell at the last minute,toni&kids in bed and the pub shut 4 hours ago..

my first party on line ever!!

to show off more big gums, note i'm sitting on 020 066 for the big limbs use to stuff around with the 044 but... Mabey that one needs some mods?


----------



## a_lopa

thats the spirit!let it rip


----------



## Derek

same tree bit higher


----------



## a_lopa

mountain grey


----------



## Derek

*How cold?*

fuel was frozen the other week, the boyz took to warming up in the day befores mulch!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cold? Freezing? That happens around here every couple of years. It's mostly intense heat.

I'm gonna TD this tree this sat or next. But, because it's a school, they just _had_ to have this lightning struck limb removed TODAY!


----------



## MasterBlaster

The lightning strike vaporized ever drop of water in the lead, and turned it into concrete!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Geez! This looks like Mike Maas's Massive Guns!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

All done! Ain't it purty?

Soon, it will be a memory.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Pretty much that, and the middle of the trunk is hollow. They are worried about all the schoolkids that walk under it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cute! Chipmunk cheeks!


----------



## Gord

those are some huge trees derek and aussie...here's a cedar i took down today.


----------



## Gord

fell a stout little spar...lawn being redone, how convenient.


----------



## Gord

made me backcut a little high...not at all used to this heat nowhere near 43 but too hot for a canadian that's for sure. 

NSF56k


----------



## Gord

hey shhh! people get the wrong idea!


----------



## MasterBlaster

That was sweet, Gord!

Keep posting!


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> *made me backcut a little high*


Not so much a little too high as a little too deep.&nbsp; hahaha

Glad I'm not stuck behind a modem just now; that was a nice little clip.&nbsp; I didn't see anybody swinging at that wedge though, how'd you do that?&nbsp; LOL

Glen


----------



## Derek

Thanx Gord, would of had a nice veiw yourself!!

Hey what an opening for "my veiw" photos?


This is what look at!

congrats on 100 pages fellers...Wicked thread.. Derek..


----------



## Derek

*stirring*

Hi rocky, Thought that would get some pulses going...

I took it for an ex groundie (Please come back Jeff) allways very concerned about what i'm attaching to..
could you draw a line to the next little dead stub above rope and say somthing like "next point for highline" (not up that stage yet) and post it back ?? I it would crack us all up LOL


YES good call, definatly in solid wood I'm brave not stupid.
Can you see the lines i'm looking at first wires are 35m from ground.. Derek and be carefull up there!


----------



## MasterBlaster

What camera are ya using, Derek?


----------



## SilverBlue

Hey Blaster come help me fish this willow out of the lake eh.


----------



## Derek

Wifes point and shoot nothing flash at all..I have my eye on a good dig but got to get new harness first..


Shame I dident get more.. some bizzare trees on this 1000klm
streatch of line.. Derek


----------



## Derek

Look mum "no hands"


----------



## rumination

nice shot there Derek


----------



## Derek

Hi leon nice to meet ya,
all sunshine over there? I bet your not sitting near one of these.


And remember be carefull up there!! Regards Derek...


----------



## luke montelius

movies rock !!!!!!! i don't know how to do that you need a digital cam i suspect?


----------



## a_lopa

hows the vermeer handling it derek?i see the bandits have to be converted to handle queensland.and what about the pig shooting?i love that,nothin like a boar im a bad mood...lol.i had a pit bullxridge backxirish wolf hound,he loved a blue,but it was his down fall.


----------



## Derek

Hay aussie-lopa,
bc1ooo only does the green...rt400 does the rest.


3 %$#kin times (remember the "castle") ive told you all about the pig plage here.. your mailbox is allways full!!


heres a real "chipper"


----------



## MasterBlaster

I did half a TD today...


----------



## MasterBlaster

I love an easy Friday, eh?


----------



## MasterBlaster

We had a great weather day today, low 80's, no humidity!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I'm getting there...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ain't it purty?


----------



## Derek

Just love that crain work master keep it up Derek


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## Derek

*chillin myself*

Arn't we guys good


----------



## John Stewart

*Re: chillin myself*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Arn't we guys good  *



Hey
What is that you are ridin?
I've seen that stringy lookin bark before is that how it looks healthy or is that when it's illin 
Later
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

*I dunno...*

Is there a house, a fence, and a prized ornamental shrub under it?

:angel:


----------



## Derek

Its not what is below it.... look up...


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Its not what is below it.... look up... *



Ya but what kind of tree is it and does it always look like that!


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Its not what is below it.... look up... *



Yo, I can dig that. It's what I did for the first 12 years, or so. I enjoyed not having to worry about nothing but the transmission lines.

But, eventually they lead into populated communities.

Apples and oranges, bro.

But, _it's all good!_


----------



## Derek

John The tree would be one of 603 varities of Eucalyptus here in oz
we just call trees like "that one"smooth gums. A lot of them "self clean" Huh you should see the mess it leaves over the years down in the forks!!

Not to mention the spiders (size of a dinner plate) and countless other bugs that live in it . It's as close to having a pully as we get here.. Most of them are rough as guts.. Regards Derek..


----------



## Derek

*resaving/sending well now glens?*

For thoses of you who like more detail 100% LARGE


----------



## Derek

John, these our our stringy bark trees, millions or them!
If you dont cut them COMPLEATLY (side fibers) they can rip you straight to the ground (or brake your back tring). Derek...


----------



## a_lopa

i wonder where that stringy got trimmed to


----------



## Derek

Hmmm, just above the rather dangerous looking 3ft fork...
I'v proberly kept it that long for a reason - more than likely to use till i jump into that tree on left.


----------



## ORclimber

Hi Derek, You guys have some cool trees. How many Kv are those lines, how close are the trees when you start, and far do you clear them?


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Another easy day!*

I had five of these to make safe for the high school. School starts Monday. I tried to do them yesterday, but there were a million teachers cars everwhere. It was desolate today. And nice weather!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I woulda liked to cut that first low limb off, but that wasn't what I was there for. I barely even broke a sweat, it was so cool out!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Check out my fancy climbing hitch!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

MB there the sort of jobs i love..jobs like them are what i love about arboriculture


----------



## MasterBlaster

It's nice not having to wear spurs for a change.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

MB when you say you were making the trees safe what exactly did you do to them ..what was the job discription??..i saw from your pic a nice healthy bow removed..but then again all i saw was a pic no offence intended


----------



## MasterBlaster

What's a healthy bow? 

I just had to get the hangers and major dead outta whatever I found. I do that to several schools every year, before they open. Easy money, just send them the bill.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

healthy bough/branch ...but anyway you have now explained hangers and dead wood removal ...still nice work ,i wish i got a bit more like that ,i seem to get lots of TDs


----------



## Derek

I carnt quite make out the crain in there??must be there somewhere...im lookin hard...are you sure this is your job master?

orclimber check out some more pics on "footplates"
the lines are 330kv ... Way to close My approch limit is 6 meters
But I can tell you for free many times i've come within 2m, and have been knocked out of trees because of the "zaps"..

I have to leave 5years clearance to line. As long as i leave them below 30m they will be ok.. soon Derek


----------



## glens

Well, back in the 'hood and the modem sucks!&nbsp; Good job on image size/quality, Butch.&nbsp; Keep it up.

Glen


----------



## Derek

Thanx Dan.... Dont it look easy? and man the wind sometimes!!
it can move you way to close to them Feel every hair on your body standing on end.. Zaps,biteies and punches (we have different names for each type - cute hey) 

this will be a treat..see all the hangers? I'm in it allready very hard to see...


----------



## Derek

*3.45kB*

welcome back glens. see all the puns i made (about you) in "footplates" lol But I'm slowly getting the hang of it ..Thanx for your help.. regards Derek..


----------



## Derek

*root slabs*

This is slightly off topic, But its all wood!!

something i like to do in my spare time $$$

Have lots of photos of my work in this feild ...Slow process transfering them to dig..Heres a taste.. sold this one for$12,000

one coming $17,000..


----------



## Derek

last one is a bit hard to gauge the size of, even for me in that shot....And I did battel with that peice of wood..

Have another look and remmember thats a 4 seater loung be side it ...

This one impressive now that its finished!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs

This is a pic of the Red Oak that we did today. My good friend and the guy that I work for Lyle Blum did the climbing. This Red Oak had the first limb at about 40 ft. It had a bad split roughly half way down. That is why the owner decided to remove the tree. The job went real smooth. We had four groundman.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Second pic.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Third pic.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Great pics, Rich!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Great pics, Rich!!!  *




Thanx Butch.


I hope to be the caliber of climber that he is. Working with/for him is truly a pleasure. He is a great person and a real good friend!!!


----------



## Derek

*$$$$$*

and a pay rise for you...Great P.R...awsome shots Derek


----------



## rahtreelimbs

*Re: $$$$$*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *and a pay rise for you...Great P.R...awsome shots Derek *





He takes real good care of me in that department. He knows that good groundman/climbers that have a real passion for this work are hard to find. I work more for him than I do for myself.


----------



## Derek

good workers.....A good boss is harder to find..stay with it!
did ya see my slabs??


----------



## matthias

Deadwooding.


----------



## matthias

Another one.


----------



## matthias

The boss is footlocking the tail with his handy tautline and I'm footlocking SRT with a handled ascender. Guess who was quicker with less effort.


----------



## Derek

Hey matthais Dont you get yourself in some good positions..
Cool photos  and I love to see power line work 

Footlocking/asenders/srt dbrt?? huh...how much do you guys spend on gear??

A set of spurs,harness,3 biners,2 prussic loops and a rope..oh and dont leave without your smokes,yer 020 and spiderman hook. "See you about 4 pm on the ground boyz". "put the truck way up there so I can have my lunch(or the 066) sent up"

Just a bit rough in the bush!!

this was huge...Had to leave it looking like a tree too

lots and lots of little peices...Well timed and placed through carefully planded exits... From what ive seen by everyones photos, is it time i went $hopping, Speed lines/porta wraps/pullys/friction saver/foot asenders??? Maaan.. that would cost a fortune over here


----------



## MasterBlaster

See if this works, Derek.


----------



## Derek

is it there yet is it there yet is it there yet


----------



## Derek

no HMMMMMM....


----------



## MasterBlaster

What are you doing wrong? 

In your user cp, are you at edit options?

You don't have to make a new post to check it, just look at any of your old posts.


----------



## Derek

What are you doing wrong?

proberly heaps...But ill talk via PMs


----------



## glens

Derek, 

Here's the PNG image in use:


----------



## Dadatwins

*Re: root slabs*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *
> 
> Have lots of photos of my work in this feild ...Slow process transfering them to dig..Heres a taste.. sold this one for$12,000
> *



Please convert that to American dollars before I put my stump grinder on ebay. 

Pretty work there Derek. Wish I had the time and talent to convert some of the wood we waste over here. I would have just ground through it and collected the $150.00 for the stump.


----------



## Derek

*talent?*

Thanks datatwins (Happy b/day).
If you offered me $150 U.S or A.U A couple of MONTHS in to this progect...I might of taken it..

I should of charged more$$...I did answer this Twice on PMs 

The place it was in was near a little creek near Tweed Heads N.S.W, The place was for sale and the owner got me to do some cleaning up befor the auction...This mostly entailed cutting logs up and carying by trolly UP HILL and away from the river..

We ore verry protective over here (fined if you dont) of our creeks and rivers.Some one years before had cut down and left some large chunks of Western red ceder all through this creek...The owner thought some of his money might go to govt coffers,so he got me to clean up the creek before public could see it..

enough back ground.. When i stumbled onto the root.. It was
undermined by many years of water flow, compleaty dead and quite dry..The top of the tree had come off many many years before,Lightning maybe? Anyway, it had tried to grow lot of times,
new, then dead shoots were everywhere. I told the guy I would love that (the stump), and he looked at the top of the hill - then the stump - then back at me!! Hell your crazey!!


A "glitcth" with some paper work, cancelled the first auction..
There was just noway to get a machine down near it. Plus I would of wreaked the beautifull creek with a machine.

Had to do it all by hand!! Firstly i had a small but powerfull pump,
that blasted some dirt off then the pick and shovel came out..
that was pretty hard to start with. By the time i was 6feet under it , 2 months had past,, only had a month left, the next auction was soon...

Now the cutting...046 with 36' [email protected]/8 chain (i wish I;d bought two rolls)..Well i'm sure you can imagin the sharpining that went on...Despite the water, The main problem was the cavities in the stump...Full of rocks that "grew" into the tree as it was growing..
Of course this would send the chain off track,and you run the risk of making a banana table..
Now the really hard part...Getting it out..

first thing i had to do was protect it. Done by wrapping it in "moving van" type thick blankets and 30 rolls of silver tape..
Then I had climbed several trees an set pullys in them,hopeing to sort of lift and drag it up littel bits at a time.. Useing several winches and block and tackle sets. The branch broke (nearly hit me) And i allready was pretty betten up by all the work gettin it to this point,,,But I can smell the money...

Fixed the tear in the branch, and "Fixed" a few other trees (all of which I still had to get out to the track..Now I had every pully I own hangin somewhere..

The peice was still one peice (not the three i made out of it)
and i slowley got it up the hill ( a month)..It was still way to heavey to get on my truck so I cut it there(at least on levilish ground for a change)into two slabbs. The main was one, but left the other two for the workshop..It was pretty rough (what did you expect, a nice flet table) And then some more hard work making it level, started with 020 takin off some lumps, then planed it for weeks then belt sander for weeks then the orbital then by hand..At this stage I had a few folks interested in them, and they were looking real good..The lady that bought them (Dallas) only wanted them as a "trio" or not at all. She loved the fact that it was all one tree, in three tables But wanted the other two left "naturall" Hence in photos the smaller ones arnt stained.

Yes it is ozzy dollars.and lots of them at the time..Dont know if i'd ever do it again (without a machine)but finding some thing like that is the hardest part anyway..

Heres another shot closer up. You can see one edge went "bananas" on me, Dallas thought it added character,and loved it?? Next time i'll try to make them flatter to start with(rocks dependant..) Any more questions i'd be happy to answer(on this thread) my typings too slow for too many PM answers.

Stay safe everyone ... Regards Derek...

Ps ill send pic next (have to scan it first


----------



## Derek

*thinkigotit*

Heres a close up (sometimes I think it is easier to climb than scan and save right Then FIND it again. At least I have an idea about trees and saws)

I'll have to post two
one will show all the holes in it..
The other shows the legs, I had to put the legs on inside the building, dident think the CRAIN that put them in would of been a good idea...Yes a Crain put them in there(before the roof was finished..Its very hard to see the size of them

Those tiles are 400x400mm square...Does someone eles want to do the math??


----------



## Derek

This should be the legs (and banana)....

Grind them out datatwins!! I posted some more on "first attempt at milling" thread (GREAT THREAD) And I'll post some more soon.. Kind regards Derek.......


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Back on topic...*

This little pine wouldn't have been so bad it there weren't dogwoods all under it!


----------



## MasterBlaster

One of the few limbs I could drop...


----------



## MasterBlaster

I had a tiny little hole to fit this top into... Bulls-eye!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Now, to finish up. DO NOT FEAR the bicep!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Almost on the ground...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Time to brush-off, and head to the crib!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Getting someone to take the picture is the hard part.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yo, I'm bored...


----------



## MasterBlaster

No underbeds, I just cut straight through.


----------



## Gord

nothing too exciting here mb...my buddy got a new tribe saddle so we went to the park to try it out.


----------



## Gord

today i worked in the neighborhood of the giant firs. this little cul-de-sac used to be an estate and contains some of the largest douglas-firs i've seen on private property. of course they won't look that impressive on a monitor but trust mne they're huge.


----------



## Gord

forgot pic


----------



## Gord

this and the last one are about 6 or 7' DBH


----------



## Derek

*shockingcolor*

Hi gord....How did the harness go? Looks comphy...How much?
Great chomo color...All green...Everyone here (on this line) has to have Hi-Vis gear on..."Show me the color"...Derek...


----------



## Gord

we took a dead top out of this one a year or so ago.. it's still about 165' tall.


----------



## MasterBlaster

See where my new avatar came from?


----------



## Gord

he likes the saddle a lot.. i tried it and it felt good but held me sitting too far back..i tried clipping in a few different ways but it didn't help but i think that the problem was the size, it was a little small on me.


----------



## a_lopa

had to be done


----------



## Derek

Little below the "GUY" wire is'nt it Aussie???


----------



## a_lopa

i was going to get a 2nd opinion on the tree untill this hack showed up


----------



## MasterBlaster

Another easy day!


----------



## MasterBlaster

But it was hot/humid as a be-yotch!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I would post a pick of the other tree, but the trim looks bad. 

They wanted the grass to grow.


----------



## NeTree

'Cmon Butch, that's a flopper!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Whadjamean?


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, is the crane scheduled?


----------



## ORclimber

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Oh, and my prices are not out of line. *



RockyJ Tree Service?


----------



## a_lopa

i did a tree like that a while back rocky,after id removed the tree, the stump sat back down and i grinded it out


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, since that fool moved his crane, we could start on the lawyer's dead pine. Crap was everywhere, sprinkler heads, sewer cleanouts. Bleah!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Today was overcast, I guess that's why the darn pics came out friggin' dark. Nothing like an early morning ascent!


----------



## MasterBlaster

The regular roping guy wasn't there today, so the owner ran the ropes. It sucked. He thought he knew what to do, but he didn't pass _my_ criteria.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I had a tiny LZ to push the top into, so I needed to get the top as small as possible.

Hey! A new abbreviation! ASAP! Wait... that's already being used...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Froze in space, eh?


----------



## matthias

In light of the recent horse manure being thrown around, this is exactly what the doctor ordered. Three cheers for MB!!! You have restored my faith in AS with the thread that got me hooked in the first place. 

It may seem pathetic that I start pi$$ing vinegar everytime somebody posts work photos but I'm the only one I know that does this type of work. Thanks for a little piece of your world. I know pictures of my 30' climbs don't really get anyone's pulse racing but they are all I can offer to this site. 

On a side note, it took me 30 tries to set a throwline yesterday. On about the 25th try I kicked the bag as it came down, almost broke my foot and had to go and sulk in the truck for five minutes. That's not the best way to start the day but once I got in the tree all that negativity disappeared.:angel:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea, getting mad don't getcha nowhere. I used to get so pissed I coulda busted a blood vessel, but nowadays I can keep my cool a whole lot better.
I only got mad three times in that pine!


----------



## glens

I care less and less about more and more and it makes me happy.


----------



## jkrueger

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *I learned the hard way about catching the bag. That sucker will jar the bones in your hand. When I pull the bag back out of the tree and it lands near my ground man I like to yell "heads up" a few seconds after it hits. So I'm sick so what.
> 
> Dan *



The ones I hate is when I let go to late, for some mystical reason I guess ha, and it goes to high in the thin branches and seem hung and then drops right at me fast and hard. Watch the video and wear the hard hat. Odd, I sure I'm the only one to to say nasty comments.

Jack


----------



## Gord

thought i would post some random pictures...

my cuzin in his new new tribe saddle... with a case of bowline mindblock i think.


----------



## Gord

slapped-together FC


----------



## Gord

me sweating


----------



## Gord

crane removal of hemlock spar. i already posted this pic in another thread but i'm sure more will see it here...you're right about that MB.


----------



## Gord

lanky russ wilson on the spar


----------



## Gord

and a short video clip of the job


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dang Gord, all's I got was the sound!


----------



## Gord

hmm you might need the codec from www.divx.com

sorry to do it like that but it was the only way to get it small enough and retain decent quality.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Well, I went there...*

Whaddo I click?


----------



## Gord

http://www.divx.com/divx/download/

sorry for the hassle...but this is a great player anyways


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Sweet!*

Did you do that with your digcam?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

That's not as good as my work. Here's proof:


----------



## Gypo Logger

Nice move Butch, and great picture. Hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of manipulating your picture with Adobe Photoshop.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

I need to get a better way to mess wit my pictures!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I _HATE_ when that happens!!!


----------



## Gord

yup i did butch, powershot a80. edited with virtualdub.


----------



## glens

Hey Gord.

Nice film clip.&nbsp; Good form would have been to provide a link to the first time you posted the 3895296 byte file to the server instead of posting it again.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attach/15450.avi

I already had that one in my squid web cache this side of the 56k modem.

Same for some of the other nice pics.

Sorry for the ball-busting, I like the media.&nbsp; Keep it up.

Glen


----------



## luke montelius

*tight spot?*

the ground-man can count to one!


----------



## MasterBlaster

So where was yur digcam?


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *So where was yur digcam? *



Eh?


----------



## MasterBlaster

It's been kinda slow in here this weekend. I worked today, murdered a perfectly good pea-can.

This ain't it...


----------



## MasterBlaster

The devil made me do it...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Alright, ah got's mah buzz-on...


----------



## MasterBlaster

I asked for a 46, but they gave me this instead...


----------



## MasterBlaster

First, a 'lil kerf underbed!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here's where I like eye protection...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Smoke em if ya got em!


----------



## MasterBlaster

A couple more like this, and it was done. We got 3 nice eighteens outta it.


----------



## jkrueger

Buth,

I'd like to say stop the macho stuff that leads all the others on and, ..., I can't you do great GREAT work!

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Looks like an old 038Magnum? More than enough saw for pine, that stuff cuts easy.  *



Nah, little bro. It was an 066 with a 36" bar. Just whut I _didn't _ need!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thanks, Jack.


----------



## Derek

wow....wow....WOW

What do I say...earnt your money (and smokes) on that one..

Great cammera 2000th of a sec??

are the same crew that you have shown before(pointing at the sharp end of a saw) taking these photos???

Have you got a pro in??

As soon as i saw the "tiny saw" I knew it was a 66, had them up there myself..quite a hand full hey...I can see your silky (is that a loggers tape hanging off you(blue thing) Great work master..


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Great cammera 2000th of a sec??
> 
> are the same crew that you have shown before(pointing at the sharp end of a saw) taking these photos???
> 
> Have you got a pro in??*




A pro? Haha! Nah, just the guy with the biggest gut in the 'jib-swinging' photo. Outta 148 pics, he snagged about 30. They all mostly just watched me work, so there was plenty of time for pic taking.

Yah, that was a tape. I needed to measure out the eighteens so I wouldn't waste any wood.


----------



## John Stewart

Hey Butch
Are being naughty and ridn that crane! 
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nobody wuz looking...


----------



## NeTree

What's wrong with riding the crane?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Not a gall darned thing, I tell ya whut!


----------



## xander9727

Nothing as long as your tied in above the ball.


----------



## NeTree

Why above?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Some feel it's safer.


----------



## BlackSmith

> _Originally posted by xander9727 _
> *Nothing as long as your tied in above the ball. *



msha/osha might not agree with ya xander, I prefer "ride'n" the ball myself but I wouldn't want to get caught by the wrong person. now-a-dayz it's a certified "cage" tested before every lift, anti-two block devices, full body harness...work isn't as fun as it used to be...


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Some feel it's safer. *



Hell, I ain't _that_ fat.


----------



## MasterBlaster

We can't _all_ have the body of Mike Maas...:alien:


----------



## NeTree

Thank the lord for small miracles, eh?


----------



## murphy4trees

Sweet pics Butch... really love that flying sawdust effect...

Hey ... who says you're not progressive.... those ugly gloves are the way to go IMJ... so that's very cutting edge of ya....

I have never choked a sling through its eye before... always keep both eyes on the hook and use a shackle to choke the doubled sling on the tree.... which adds plenty to the SWL of the sling...

Too bad Nick couldn't make it down to see ya.... He'd have changed your life...... If you were using a split tail... you could choke off the climbing line to the tree and run the friction hitch on the single SECURE line.... Saw Chisholm demonstrate that years ago.... no need to untie and retie the friction hitch. And if you added a rope guide, friction saver, you could come down to your next cut on the climbing line, then lanyard in and reset your new tie-in in a matter of seconds...

I guarentee if you'd see it done once like that you'd never go back.

Food for thought!


----------



## Derek

*yourgunnagetintrouble*

posted by masterblaster
" Nobody wuz looking..."

Ain't everybody looking now....With all your ohso rules over there 
Could somthing lik that come back and bit ya someday??

murf its 18' of pine...


----------



## Gord

50$ says MB has the pick in the sky before chisholm has started his cutting.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> *50$ says MB has the pick in the sky before chisholm has started his cutting. *



And gettin'r'done is what it's all about!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Chisholm? Wasn't that a John Wayne movie? I like The Duke!

The most important thing I could do towards being a progressive climber would be to quit smoking!


----------



## jkrueger

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> * [deletion]...... If you were using a split tail... you could choke off the climbing line to the tree and run the friction hitch on the single SECURE line.... Saw Chisholm demonstrate that years ago.... no need to untie and retie the friction hitch. And if you added a rope guide, friction saver, you could come down to your next cut on the climbing line, then lanyard in and reset your new tie-in in a matter of seconds...
> 
> I guarentee if you'd see it done once like that you'd never go back.
> 
> Food for thought! *



Not clear Dan on "choke off". Can you edify me.

Jack


----------



## murphy4trees

Jack,
The old school tautline has nothing but rough bark on that pine to grab if loaded..... Its saving grace as a second tie in point is the unlilelihood that a climber like Butch will cut his lanyard.... I wouldn't want to ride it to the ground. It really functions as a second lanyard as seen there. It wouldn't do you much good if you had to get out of that tree in a hurry.

Instead why knot use a running bowline to choke off the life line, then tie your friction hitch to that single line. Only problem is the added friction from working single line, so you might consider using a munter hitch or an 8 to descend.... So that system has its limitations too.

Are you using a rope guide yet? Tha's the cat's meow for working down a spar.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Didn't you look at the picture? He is using a split tail. *



Uhhhh...


----------



## Ryan Willock

Butch, why are you cutting 18's? what are they going to do with pine in that length?


----------



## MasterBlaster

It's really 17'6", but we just cut em in eighteens. That's the way the mill takes em here. They were taking nines, but they stopped.


_edit; Brian may be right on the 9 part. It's been years..._


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yesterday, I was shown this tree and asked how I wanted to do it. With big pines, I like to strip em out and leave the snag for the crane.
But this guy was getting a deal on a 40 ton, and wanted to use it. He wanted to take the top all at once. So I did.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I do believe this was the biggest pine top I've ever done.


----------



## MasterBlaster

An _instant_ headache for the groundies!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I went home for two hours while they cleaned it up. There were 3 other trees to go. If he woulda just let me rope it out, I do believe it woulda gone a lot smoother. But, WTF!:alien:


----------



## SilverBlue

Man you got to get a video camera


----------



## luke montelius

big tops kick azz.


----------



## MasterBlaster

What sucks about these dudes is they've been with this guy for over ten years, and he bends over backwards for them. Every one of them ties a different knot every time, and they are retards. Thats why I go home. They disgust me.

Oh, and there were _four_ of em!


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by luke montelius _
> *big tops kick azz. *



Not for the groundies!


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I do believe this was the biggest pine top I've ever done. *



???? Butch!!!! 
You got big ones
Later
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

I used four slings so it would balance as best as possible. The cool thing is tomorrow we're using a 90 ton to finish the other two trees. A lotta reach and strength is needed. The 90 is pretty awesome!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Uhhhh, OK. :alien:


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Butch- I'm disappointed in you. *



Sorry I've failed ya.

So, what's yur new camera been doing lately?


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Butch- I'm disappointed in you. Why must you continually doctor pictures of yourself and then post them here? This is not the first time you have cropped off your 'handles' and then tried to pass off the picture as legit. I enlarged and cropped your picture using only MSPaint and it's quite obvious where you touched up this picture. We are all self-conscious to a point, but this is a little overboard. *



I don't even have to go to the joke thread, I get some pretty good laughs here. 

At least we know that Butch isn't one of these lazy a$$ smokers who like to use cigarettes as an excuse to stand around and talk for five minutes in the middle of a job. I would like to view the original picture to see just how much he shaved off his sides. Although maybe that V - taper is real.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> * Although maybe that V - taper is real. *



I have seen better days!


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> * We've been too busy working to mess with pictures. *



Yea, it ain't like this is a thread about work pictures, and such.


----------



## SilverBlue

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I have seen better days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey twin bro! Haven’t we all seen better days? I miss the long hair too eh.


----------



## MasterBlaster

So are you left? Or right?

   

Oh enigmatic one!!!


----------



## SilverBlue

Me? I'm behind the camera


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## a_lopa

good pics butch.ultimate for a hired climber(crane)how many cuts did you do per $?i bet it was well worth while


----------



## MasterBlaster

Lemme see... two cuts... $125.... where's my calculator???


----------



## a_lopa

only one thing better than that,3 cuts $125, if you knoww wwatt i meean


----------



## MasterBlaster

Started the morning TD a dead pine cause the crane (at the other job) blew a hyd hose right off the bat.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here's the first of three eighteens we got outta this pine...


----------



## MasterBlaster

After three hours they had the crane up, so we went back to that job.


----------



## MasterBlaster

We TD three major trees here because the 70 year old couple was afraid of them. Frigging stupid. That red oak was as healthy as they come. And the tree guy didn't want to argue with the customer. Read that = Make money.


----------



## Dadatwins

Lots of good shots fellows, looks like everyone has been busy. My puter crashed for a week and been out grinding and cutting. Customer took some shots of this twin oak removal in backyard, could not get crane to it because of power lines in front so had to piece it out into tiny drop zone. Tree was green but twin had started to split open and customer insisted on removal, did not want the expense of rods, cables, and pruning, especially with risk so close to house, so down it came.


----------



## Dadatwins

I am somewhere up there


----------



## Dadatwins

Starting to see the ground


----------



## Dadatwins

Last trip back up to the top


----------



## Dadatwins

I need a vacation


----------



## Dadatwins

Time to get the check, fence back up ready to go. had friend of mine haul the debris away, he had a cool small skidder that fit into yard and carried off the wood.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool! You'll go nuts if you get one of these! 

http://www.bytesector.com/data/bs-article.asp?ID=228&ct=Latest Resources


----------



## MasterBlaster

I finished up the red oak this morning. This company won't let you ride the ball, so I did it the old fashioned way.

Here is a kinda cool series of pics...


----------



## MasterBlaster

I like to stand em up, whenever I can.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Smooth as silk!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Man, I _hate_ that no ball riding BS! But, it ain't nothing but a thang, chicken-wang!


----------



## MasterBlaster

This sure was easier 20 years ago!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Uhhh, OK.

It worked fine.

Despite what you might think, me and this operator have worked together for years. Perhaps your analysis was a tad lacking.


----------



## MasterBlaster

:angel:


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Uhhh, OK.
> 
> It worked fine.
> 
> Despite what you might think, me and this operator have worked together for years. Perhaps your analysis was a tad lacking. *



Hey Butch 
Would you not put a open face in the direction you want to stand it up in?
Curious! 
Later
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

I've tried both ways, and each has their place. But, I generally don't. I _want_ that tearing, hinge effect sometimes to help the load reposition itself into a correct position.


----------



## Gord




----------



## Gord

maple hitting the deck. let my groundman fall this one; he's doing excellently.


----------



## Gord

put this poor little fellow out of his misery today.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dang Gord, have you scene this? I gotta semi-cool vid of a tree slapping the dirt. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=16587


----------



## Guy Meilleur

Originally posted by Gord 
put this poor little fellow out of his misery today. 

Was there a wire buried under that bulge? Or am I seeing things again??


----------



## Gord

yup there was a wire...to "hold the tree up."


----------



## SilverBlue

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> *maple hitting the deck. let my groundman fall this one; he's doing excellently. *



Was he walking that far without engaging the chain brake? Who deserves a spanking for letting him do that?


----------



## Gord

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *didja bring in a crane for that monster?  *



i don't know what they ended up doing rocky, i felt it was out of my league and went home and cried.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster

After I finished the red oak job this morning, I went out and TD these two by myself. I just stripped the limbs off the pwr line side, and chunked 'em. With any luck, my next post will have the vid of one of them hitting the dirt.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nope, I changed it to a .mov, and it still won't load.


----------



## rumination

check your PM Mr. Blaster



edit: whoa! that's post #666 for me. cool!


----------



## Derek

Leon quick post something eles....Whats the temp today??


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea, it was way too big. Now, I've gotta learn how to edit it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thanks Mike, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Derek

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Google Div-X, download a free editor, follow directions. Takes about a half a day to self teach.
> 
> 
> Be carefull masterblaster, Mike sent me there once.........
> I'll download ya some words here also for free,
> 
> HE'S KIDDING YOU ABOUT THE HALF DAY.. *


----------



## MasterBlaster

I just checked it out, and there's a jillion downloads there. I can't see Div-X.


----------



## Derek

*24hoursstillinaday*

[Originally posted by MasterBlaster ]
[I just checked it out, and there's a jillion downloads there. I can't see Div-X. ]


Dont say i dident warn ya.....wait till the registration trail starts
Just check with Mike as to which "timezone" he's in..I think his days are a lot longer than hours....Not posting from alaska are you Mike?


----------



## a_lopa

im way tired,but got a hotty ready,


----------



## Gord

VirtualDub

This program is an excellent little video editor. It takes a little learning tho.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It says virtual dub can't read Quicktime...  

http://www.virtualdub.org/virtualdub_faq


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool, but I guess it's too late for this one.

No biggie. They'll be more, I 'spect.

This one was _way-long_, for sure. I was by myself, and had to walk 200 ft in each direction.


----------



## glens

On a whim when reading the new posts in the quicktime video thread, I checked google for "olympus motion picture format" and saw many references to QuickTime™ Motion JPEG.&nbsp; Go figure.&nbsp; I'd think they could use the standard, MPEG, (the <i>real</i> motion JPEG?) freely(?) instead of licensing something... though I do recall hearing something about a stink about a patent being enforced by a sleazy group that bought the "intellectual property rights" to it for MPEG.

At any rate, it might not be possible for Butch to save in any other format.

Glen


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## Gord

Have you checked the software that came with your camera butch? there may be something in there to play with the video. if not quicktime pro is what you need i suppose. i think it costs about 30$ .


----------



## glens

Butch, I just truncated that little hatchet video at both half size, and at third.&nbsp; Each time it played successfully shorter.&nbsp; It wouldn't work, of course, to trim time off the front end.

The command <a href="http://www.netadmintools.com/html/dd.man.html" target="_blank">dd</a> is what I used.&nbsp; You don't have it, but can get it $0.00, the only problem with it is there's no graphical interface, so you'd have to actually type!

Glen


----------



## MasterBlaster

This was one pine that split into two big leads. Co-dominants, I think ya'll fancy guys call it?


----------



## MasterBlaster

An advanced technique, not for the beginner. I needed lots of chain speed to pop this limb off, and miss the dumb swingset.


----------



## MasterBlaster

No pics of the tops going. My cameraman was slacking dragging brush.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ain't it purty?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Daniel probably won't care for this underbed...


----------



## MasterBlaster

The next job was two big pines that the guy thought could be thrown, but he was wrong. I needed to strip one of them out, and top it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It was a big pine, but easy. Just drop everything. I was ready to toss the top in no time.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Whenever I can, I like to skip the pull-line by stripping the backside out.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I love this part...


----------



## MasterBlaster

I had a cool quicktime movie of the other pine being pulled over, but it was STILL to big at 5,711 Kb. Crap, it was only 10 secs, or so.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I can't seem to find the settings for the video part. I'll dig around in the crappy manual again.

Looking at my LED, it says HQ 320 by 240.

I found it... SQ 160 by 120! Cool! I guess I'm ready now. Just gotta find some more trees!

Dang! That made the movie length go from 6 min to 28!

I bet the quality is diminished.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I took that 'topper' to paint...


----------



## bottlefed89

*pic*

butch, I dig the topper pic. Like the real one better, nice shot.
greg


----------



## MasterBlaster

I was just trying to get that tree limb that was in the view outta the way. It was a cool drop.


----------



## bottlefed89

*yea*

It certainly looks like a cool drop. I'd like to get a chance to play in some of those bigger treesl. We don't have many that tall and straight here.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Small trees suk, eh?


----------



## xtremetrees

Always great pics as always MB.
I feel like I owe ya one so here it is.

MB about to climb!


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Uhhhh...*

Thank you, sir!


----------



## xtremetrees

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Whenever I can, I like to skip the pull-line by stripping the backside out. *



MB how successful is stripping the back side out. How much leg=verage does it give you do you suppose. I guess it would depend on how big the limbs are and how far they reach out .Gotta have a good eye for balancing. Do you feel comfy doing it say over a house.I taught a climber a few years ago, been doing good and pretty safe, he uses this back stripping quiet alot. I hardly ever do. 

Cheers!


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hello MB, I took the liberty of adjusting the original, and here's what I came up with. Great shot by the cameraman.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dang John, that's great! What application do you use?


----------



## a_lopa

butch


----------



## MasterBlaster

I resized that and saved it as a jpeg...


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Butch, I used the Adobe Photo Shop 7.0.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

Then I _MUST HAVE IT!_


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Butch, I also have adobe 5.5 that I could send you, which is pretty much the same for what we do. However, I am not sure if a password was issued with it or not, but I'll find out.
John


----------



## BlackSmith

got 7.0 w/advanced training plus 300 plugins...you're more than welcome to it...I'll never use it...


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Butch, you better jump on Blacksmith's most generous offer.
John


----------



## Gord

Jasc Paintshoppro is another great program. A lot easier to learn than photoshop let me tell you and will still do a lot more than you need. i tweaked this picture in paintshop. taken on the ceiling of my washroom this critter is lifesize. (i _kid_)

arachnophobics beware


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey Blacksmith, sure, thanks a lot! I guess ya need my email? I'll pm ya. I hope I'm smart enough to figure it out...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, dag-nab it! It worked! 

This was the spar after that.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Butch, nice shot, but what are you doing on that telephone pole?
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey John, I was just seeing what I could see...


----------



## bottlefed89

*.*

Now the crows nest pic, that's cool.


----------



## glens

Butch, 

The thread still rocks!

All this talk about programs for manipulating images, and licenses, and ease of use...

It's a shame the stuff I swear by doesn't have the full richness of the feature set available via popup menus in the graphical interface on Windows the way it does here, but everything is fully available via the command line in either case (and it's much quicker anyway).

I took the image attachment you'd put up, called "topper.jpg", saved it to disk, ran the command line:

<font face="fixed">convert -sharpen 0x1 -gamma 1.6 15933.jpg 15933.jpeg</font>

What did you say the other day?&nbsp; "Nothing but a thing, chicken wing."&nbsp; It took a couple of seconds to run on this old P-II 233 MHz box.

The result is attached.

Holler if you want help with the program.

Glen


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool, Glen. I took Blacksmiths offer on the adobe 7.0.

So I guess the topping vid I posted works? I see it's been downloaded, I guess it works. It works when I click it, but that might be 'cause it's in my cache...


----------



## Gypo Logger

Butch, my Windows media player won't recognize your movies.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's a frigging bummer!

Anybody else have that problem???


----------



## glens

They work for me.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It's cause yur on dial-up!


----------



## Marky Mark

Butch I have the software you ordered last night, Boy is IRC nice we need you to get on there. 

I hope that other app I gave you off my ftp server is working out for you EH


----------



## MasterBlaster

Will this work???

http://www.efnet.org/


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *It's cause yur on dial-up!*


I doubt that's the reason.


----------



## BlackSmith

nope MasterBee...ya need an irc client...lean on him Marky...


----------



## ray benson

They worked for me- since service pack 2 was uninstalled. 
Ray


----------



## ORclimber

This alder was on the bank of one of the last rivers with native salmon runs that aren't endangered. What's alder good for? smoked salmon Lots of crawdads there too.


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by ray benson _
> *They worked for me- since service pack 2 was uninstalled.*


Must be it; I never installed the service pack.


----------



## Nickrosis

> _Originally posted by ORclimber _
> *This alder was on the bank of one of the last rivers with native salmon runs that aren't endangered. What's alder good for? smoked salmon Lots of crawdads there too. *


Somebody talking to me?


----------



## ORclimber

> _Originally posted by Nickrosis _
> *Somebody talking to me? *



What would a vegetarian want with salmon or crawdads


----------



## Stumper

OR, You hace Nickrosis-Nick CRAWford mixed up with NickfromWisconsin-Nick Araya.


----------



## Nickrosis

You hace? I was trying to figure out what the Spanish verb "hacer" had to do with the sentence.  It's more complicated when I know that you speak Spanish...


----------



## Stumper

Nick, HAVE , My typing is poor and the new keyboard is different in sensitivity than the old one. When I forget to proofread I remind myself of JPS.-Wish he were on more.

I certainly wasn't trying to imply that ORclimber was "DOing" anyone.


----------



## Nickrosis

I know that's what you meant.


----------



## MasterBlaster

So post some pics, already!!!


----------



## jkrueger

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *OK, here's a pic. This is a carved stump I saw when I was in Colorado last month. *



Who was the artist?

Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sweet pic, Brian! But, now ya gotta chew yurself out for posting such a large attachment!


----------



## a_lopa

thats a cool carving,looks like a boxing kangaroo,sort of


----------



## glens

If what you want isn't available to click on, Brian, you may have to do that.

Or you could get a modern OS that's more capable than XP...


----------



## Stumper

That one is by a local chainsaw carver-His name slips my mind. He spent several days on it. The eagles are cool but I don't care for his 'boxing' horse. A bunch of local guys really crank out bears.


----------



## Gord

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *If what you want isn't available to click on, Brian, you may have to do that.
> 
> Or you could get a modern OS that's more capable than XP... *




ooooo...don't tell me you're hinting at what i think you are...i should have known already.


----------



## NeTree

As promised, here's some pics of the tree on the Vets Home.


----------



## NeTree

another


----------



## NeTree

another. Here you can see the cluster of elms that kept the building fom getting leveled!


----------



## NeTree

A shot of the root plate


----------



## NeTree

another,...


----------



## NeTree

closeup


----------



## NeTree

reverse tapered hinge with dutchie used to swing stuff away from building


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dang Erik, I smell something...


----------



## NeTree

and a close-up up the entanglement between oak and elms


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Dang Erik, I smell something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Me too... about 3K.


----------



## NeTree

I was killing a squirrel.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Poor squirrel...


----------



## BlackSmith

check ya pm box MasterBee...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yesterday, I joined treebuss, and I noticed this thread has attempted to be replicated over there.

I guess I can't blame em, eh?


----------



## Nickrosis

Wasn't much of a root plate....looked like it snapped pretty well at the base. Did you see damage or decay on the outside? What could you tell?


----------



## MasterBlaster

How about _this_ for a sweet topping job, eh?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Actually, the tree was stone dead. The guy didn't have the money for a complete removal, so this was all I did. He's supposed to call back when he has the bucks to finish. 

After that, another 'lil pecan TD.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I love an easy Sunday TD, especially with a 17 ton.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Time to head to the hizzhouse!!!


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by Nickrosis _
> *Wasn't much of a root plate....looked like it snapped pretty well at the base. Did you see damage or decay on the outside? What could you tell? *



Nick,

Now that I have the tree cut up, I can say that it was fairly solid all the way to the root flair. I did find evidence of what may have been a lighning strike 30 years +/- ago. This wouldn't surprise me given the elevation this tree stood relative to surrounding trees/structures.

The roots are completely rotted away starting just under the soil level (or where it would have been). I've noticed a good deal of fungus on the underside of the root plate.

I don't know if you can make it out in the pictures, but starting a few years ago, someone had been stacking brush right next to the tree. My guess would be this accelerated the root rot quite a bit. The area is bordered by a rocky stream, hence it stays wet longer than other properties in the neighborhood. 

I would also hazard a guess to say that the tree has been kept in place for quite some time merely by its attachment to the large rocks that compose the surrounding soil; bearing a large crop of acorns this year probably loaded the stem beyond the failure point of that attachment causing it to fall. We had no high winds during the time it fell.

Hope this makes some sense!


----------



## Nickrosis

Yesh it does. I was fertilizing a tree this past week and a branch just dropped out of the tree.  

Now I know why it says in the Z133 standard to wear a hard hat "while performing tree care operations." So, I was like, violating up in here! I hope John Stewart doesn't see this post!


----------



## kowens

*storm work*

this is one of charlies victims , the top was 8000#


----------



## kowens

*migrant park*

this is a migrant tralor park thay had four trees fall the workers 
would not return untill the trees were gone


----------



## xander9727

> _Originally posted by Nickrosis _
> *Yesh it does. I was fertilizing a tree this past week and a branch just dropped out of the tree.
> 
> Now I know why it says in the Z133 standard to wear a hard hat "while performing tree care operations." So, I was like, violating up in here! I hope John Stewart doesn't see this post! *



What species of tree were you fertilizing Nick?


----------



## MasterBlaster

I actually got to trim some this week. These live oaks were all over the service road and the parking lot. I fixed that!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I've trimmed this beauty three times in the last ten years. She loves me, and I love her.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Another angle...


----------



## bottlefed89

*oaks*

Wow, that's a FULL tree. 
I trimmed four oaks at a customers today. One had some fairly major deadwooding to be done. All pretty simple. The first two were like big ladders, not real challenging to climb, but it's sure nice to have it easy once and a while...


----------



## Chucky

Beautiful job, Blaster. With the TLC you've given that tree over the years I'll betcha that tree is actually ANTICIPATING when you'll show up for her next grooming.


----------



## Chucky

I'm not so sure about the ease of triming big Oaks, Bottlefed. If you go by the standard that all deadwood as large and larger than broomhandle thickness must be trimmed (as was our standard), then large, spreading Oaks can be very tricky trims. We're talking about major limb walking which entails very experienced climbing skills, especially if you can't get a high TIP, IMHO. 

I remember groundying for one very experienced climber, who'd don pole spurs for working in the big spreaders. He claimed the phone pole spurs did marginal cambial damage (which is disputable), but how the salesman had quoted for the job, he said it was the only way the job would get done in the time allotted. Who's a groundie like me to argue?

Mind you, this took place before climbers were enlightened on positioning techniques that climbers now are more aware of.

Chucky


----------



## rumination

*New digcam*

Just got my new digcam in the mail today (Canon Powershot A80). Don't have any pics of treework yet but I was itching to post a picture so here you guys go. The view from my backyard.


WARNING: large file! (sorry Glen)


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's the beauty of trimming. No freaking spurs for a change.


Dang Leon! That is an awesome frigging sight!


----------



## NeTree

So... Leon... eh... need help for a few weeks?


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Step back, Erik.*

I speak the language.


----------



## NeTree

You're too funny, Butch.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Don't hate me for being bi... lingual...


----------



## rumination

Hey, quit squabblin you two! There's room enough for both of you on this island...



Of course, it would be a tight fit!


----------



## NeTree

Are you sayin' we're fat?


----------



## Derek

*more A80's*

Hey Leon, Great backyard...Got a while to go before mine looks like that...

What ever size, while your experementing with the new camera, send me some more shots of home...

Was that three photos in one or a realy wide angle lens??

[email protected]


----------



## rumination

that was three photos stitched together on the computer. if you look close you can see the seams are kind of fuzzy.


----------



## rumination

Playing around last night. Here's my neighborhood by moonlight.


----------



## wiley_p

whats going on there is that house lights?


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Run, Leon!!!*

The danged volcano's errupting!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs

This is a pic of a Black Oak that we removed today. Unfortunately I was not the climber. A tree of this magnatude is out of my experience. Anyway we figure this tree was every bit of 100 ft. 


The guy who did the climbing was my good friend/employer Lyle Blum. 


This tree had a few obstacles that are best explained by the pics themselves.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Second pic.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Third pic.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Fourth pic. This pic shows the landing.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Yours truly.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Good work Rich. Looks like you got more ropes hanging out of the tree than Rb!
> What's that round thing hanging below the climber in the third pic? *




Thanx Mike, the thing hanging is a Husky 242.


It is cool that Lyle trusts only me and 2-3 others to run ropes. I just wish I could climb like that!


----------



## a_lopa

started this little party,cant go anywhere with out some hydraulic help LOL,cypress not native.


----------



## a_lopa

about lunch time


----------



## a_lopa

ht 75 came in handy getting machine in


----------



## SilverBlue

Here is a before pic of a once majestic tree


----------



## SilverBlue

nice trunk wood


----------



## SilverBlue

Hey! who's this guy climbing me!


----------



## John Stewart

Looks like you!


----------



## SilverBlue

Precision felling exsactly where it was suposed to go, not even hurt a sapling!


----------



## SilverBlue

I guess I compressed the pic too much eh?


----------



## John Stewart

Why it looked like that from my veiw point!


----------



## MasterBlaster

That looks soccer deli-ich!


----------



## SilverBlue

And the last of the day, between houses, removed with lazer precision of course 
the really fun part comes tomorrow


----------



## John Stewart

I'll be thinkin of you 
Take her ease!
Later
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

Lasers are cool!  

http://www.***************/treepics/1.JPG


----------



## a_lopa

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *That looks soccer deli-ich!  *[/QUOT
> 
> i should have taken my camera last few days,been tieing in to the grab on the cat  makes life easy thats for sure,finished them trees n more today,stumps and debris all had to go,next cat coming has a rotating grab with a cut off saw running 3/4 chain,not much brush draggin!


----------



## NYSawBoss

Here I am working in a nice size "Mighty Oak". Loving It!!

TONY


----------



## NYSawBoss

another pick


----------



## MasterBlaster

Resize them pics!


----------



## glens

Thanks for the admonition and the work, Butch.&nbsp; I think it's a good job, and that your LCD panel works just fine.

Glen


----------



## MasterBlaster

I was doing some vista pruning for a client that lives on Lake Iiat here. This is what this guy gets to see every day...


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## rumination

Wow! That's cool. How's the mosquitos?


----------



## MasterBlaster

None at all, Leon! 

You need an avatar!


----------



## matthias

Here's some peckerpole work. I left the top on and we pulled her over.


----------



## matthias

Before.....


----------



## matthias

And after. You can hardly tell I touched it.


----------



## matthias

Here's some recreational practice I did on Saturday.


----------



## rumination

Who's that in your avatar, Matthias?


----------



## matthias

Gotta get me one a those Petzl's hardhats for a recreational brain bucket. I didn't do any swinging or limb walking but just found a place to sit and reflect. Plus I was too chicken to move around very much.


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by rumination _
> *Who's that in your avatar, Matthias? *



That's country legend Jimmy Rodgers. I guess there's a blues legend Jimmy Rogers and a different Jimmy Rogers from the 50's - 60's but this fellow had hits in the 30's - 40's I believe. All the songs are mainly him, his guitar and one heck of a yodeling voice. He did the original "In the Jailhouse Now" that has been redone several times. Here's another picture.


----------



## rumination

I thought that might be Jimmy Rodgers. Definitely the original country songwriter. Hobos and blue yodels. What a man.


oh, nice cottonwood!


----------



## matthias

It's strange that I can listen to headbanger music most of the time but I always enjoy listening to Jimmy Rodgers every now and then. I get some funny looks when I play it for company though.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool, Matt! Don't let them cottonwoods scare ya!


----------



## Chucky

Well, Cottonwoods are a little scary to me . . . just like these . . . 
Willows . . .




Chucky
Lash, Crash, & Dash TREE SERVICE


----------



## Dadatwins

Hi Chucky, mess of a tree there, looks like its been thru quite the storm. Curious why did you tie in to the smaller limb on that tree when I always was taught to tie into the larger diameter available, especially on a willow. Just my opinion, be careful.


----------



## MasterBlaster

That limb don't look that small to me. Perhaps he needed that angle to TCOB.

It doesn't _always_ have to be the biggest limb. In fact, I never tie into the biggest limb. I shoot for the smallest, really. As long as it will hold my weight.


----------



## Dadatwins

Think the same angle could have been achieved from going around the larger limb. Like I said i was always taught tie in to the highest point around the larger diameter. Might be an interesting thread to see some other opinions on this?


----------



## Guy Meilleur

MB if the rope was around the upright limb instead of the lateral branc, the angle would have been the same but the strength much more, maybe double!

That tree looks like a prime candidate for restoring through heading cuts; many small-diameter wounds on a species ready to sprout.

Don't mind my musing; I'm sure it's all chips by now.


----------



## Chucky

Well, much as I appreciate Butch's coming to my defense, it probably wasn't the best TIP. We rushed this one a bit, as we had a big workload after a real nasty storm -- and that ain't a good excuse -- I know. Luckily, that takedown went smoothly, considering I made a couple of other forgiving mistakes in that tree, as I recall. Also, at the time I didn't have a great amount of climbing experience. This was well before I discovered this site and Treebuss, which -- shameless plug -- has made me a much better and safer climber.


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *And after. You can hardly tell I touched it.*
> 
> Attachment: hydrowork 2resize.jpg


When some of you guys post about working around hydros I'm usually curious to see the aqueducts.&nbsp; They must flow a lot more than it would appear from their size in that shot.&nbsp; Heck, they're hardly any bigger than the typical electric power lines around here!

Hahaha!


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *When some of you guys post about working around hydros I'm usually curious to see the aqueducts.&nbsp; They must flow a lot more than it would appear from their size in that shot.&nbsp; Heck, they're hardly any bigger than the typical electric power lines around here!
> 
> Hahaha! *



That took me a while to figure it was a play on words.  Too much Thanksgiving turkey and stuffing maybe. Two big meals swimming in gravy will do that to a guy.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I can't figure out why ya'll call em hydros.


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I can't figure out why ya'll call em hydros. *



Around here the generating stations use water to turn the turbines to create "hydroelectric" power. I call the lines "power lines" but I refer to the work as "hydro work" maybe because the utility is called Manitoba Hydro. I suppose power line clearance would be the least confusing.


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's what I was thinking. We don't have any hydro plants down here.


----------



## jimmyq

We call um BC hydro .


----------



## MasterBlaster

Man, I could go for some BC Hydro!


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Man, I could go for some BC Hydro!
> 
> Yeah, that BC hydro is legendary.:alien:
> 
> We have a retired B.C. Hydro bucket truck for trimming. Has a ton of toolbox space and a 13 speed transmission which I assume was necessary for mountain/foothill driving. Sure is alot of shifting for the praries though.*


----------



## Gord

out getting wood with my pop and mom this thanksgiving weekend (for us canadians that is) and set up my little camera to watch. timber!


----------



## Gord

job last week 20 little cottonwoods to remove so we brought in a crane


----------



## Gord

kind of a high traffic area


----------



## Gord

note the sly ground fella nippin in for a limb or two. i had to shoot this one at 1/1000th to avoid motion blur


----------



## Gord

stump from the little fir featured in the above video


----------



## jimmyq

Drove by you guys the other day. trees were gone though, just junk on the ground gettin dragged away (leisurly pace). I think it was abouts


----------



## a_lopa

got roped into this job for my freind today(satrday)not my job helping a mate out so i got a few pics,just none of the lowering,most are dark if anyone can clear then thanks.


----------



## a_lopa

hmm hang time,


----------



## a_lopa

up down


----------



## a_lopa

pick a gap


----------



## a_lopa

blocking


----------



## matthias

Fantastic pictures Aussie. I hope to have the testicular fortitude to climb something like that one day.


----------



## Nickrosis

Yeah, in some of the pictures, his testicular fortitude obscures whatever he is climbing. I think it's a tree, but I can't make it out. 

One of those "if you stare closely, you can see a boat in the background" kind of pictures.

Nice work.


----------



## matthias

I can see the hidden boat Nick.


----------



## a_lopa

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *Fantastic pictures Aussie. I hope to have the testicular fortitude to climb something like that one day. *


.more patience, endurance than testicular.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I don't think of it as having ballz at all, so to speak.

Just get the job done as best/quickly as your level of experience will allow you, and know when it's too much.

I'll shut down a job in a second if things aren't right. Well, maybe two seconds.

Don't let a tree intimidate you. It's just a tree. And believe it or not, the bigger ones are the easiest, most of the time.

Ya just gotta get yur mind right.


----------



## a_lopa

guy climbing eats extremly healthy it gives him the edge with all day hang jobs IMO.hes also one of my closest freind a real mellow quiet guy.here hes blocking with a 84


----------



## MasterBlaster

Proper nourishment is largely overlooked by most people, but in our industry it is even more important. Ya gotta eat breakfast, it gets things going. A BIG breakfast, and I ain't talking Micky Dees. A light lunch, around 1300hrs, preferably no real break to do it. Just snack, kinda. But snack on good stuff.

Breakfast like a King, lunch like a Prince, and supper like a pauper.


----------



## a_lopa

sardines in tomato sauce ,with wheat/yeast free bread is a real goer IMO at around 10am


----------



## SilverBlue

*Look out Mikey!*

HT 75 in the tree


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *sardines in tomato sauce ,with wheat/yeast free bread is a real goer IMO at around 10am *



That would make most people have to have a sit-down. Not a good thing, at that time of day.

But, they are tasty! I prefer mustard sauce.








I woulda climbed that tree, Rob.


----------



## SilverBlue

What's the fun of that? just made it an easy kill on the way down


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice shot, was that you? Or have you found yur climber?

I still would do almost anything to keep from packing a PP up uh tree.


----------



## SilverBlue

No my cold had me on the ground today, yeah I found a pretty good climber  And his ground person is pretty good as well


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's some scary stuff!


----------



## MasterBlaster

This, Jason?


----------



## a_lopa

thanks butch can you do ''pick a gap''top should be falling i cant tell too dark.


----------



## Derek

Awsomeshots Aussie!!

Got to love those big gums dont you!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here ya go!


----------



## Gord

little clip of a hinge doing it's thing....i find this fascinating to watch and rewatch.

hehe..my pops is doing the warning and that's my girlfriend that yelps as it goes over.


----------



## Derek

Great clip Gord...I did watch it many times...

I love the acsent of your dad!
First time i saw it i thought it was steel cables falling down,hence the scream..By the fifth time i see it was thin branches...And your girlfreind overreacting...

I notice the wedges are to one side and forward of the backcut?
Is that somthing you do for pines?
I was allways taught to put "first" wedges inline with where you want it to go. If the second wedge in the clip was hit in more, would that send the tree to the left? Just a thought.

If mine dident go with a first wedge, that is inline with gunning sights, i double it up with another on top of it..
I have guesstimated that i can move the top of a tree a metre, (3 feet) with my long alloys, another one on top of that, its gone...


I know you get good lift from wedging in the side, i generally only do it for direction..If after a wedge is put in line with the gunning sights, if i want it to go a little to one side, I might use it then, I prefer the tapered hinge cut for "twisting" a tree...Derek..

Ps SNAX at work, can't go past "up and go" or "get breakfast" liquid "breakfast" type drinks..(but just as a snack of course)..
A big meal through the day make me want to have a nap, and i dont take my hammock..


----------



## Gord

a bit more detail.


----------



## a_lopa

that was a good shot only had a drive way to land on, house just to side,if you look at other shots you can see how close it was.best thing with this guy he wouldnt have a clue how good he is.i asked him how his legs were after being in the tree nearly all day "im fine"


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here's a nice monday morning TD. Nothing fancy, three hours with the 17 ton. It's a lot frigging bigger than it looks. But, my saw was sharp.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*You won't believe the address!*

420 Highpoint. No sheet.


----------



## NeTree

*Re: You won't believe the address!*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *420 Highpoint. No sheet.  *





LMFAO!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

If ya don't believe me, just mapquest it. Alexandria, LA.

:alien:


----------



## Derek

heya Butch.
Nice work as allways, do they want you leave it like that, or is another "challange" for your stump grinder guy? (lol)

The guy who did these three in the front yard got AU$65.00 per stump, as i had them off at ground level, he was there under an hour!... I wish he could find me work for two hundred an hour..


----------



## fattyphatcakes

*Re: Re: You won't believe the address!*



> _Originally posted by netree _
> *LMFAO!!!  *



I'm new around here, LMFAO  

I googled it, but no avail.


----------



## NeTree

LMFAO= laughing my f-ckin' a$$ off.


----------



## fattyphatcakes

thanks for the clairification. LMFAO...

big tree fall down...go boom


----------



## MasterBlaster

Another 'lil pine TD...


----------



## MasterBlaster

I left the BS alone, and just did the ascent old-school...


----------



## MasterBlaster

It's gonna feel weird taking a break, and not smoking.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dontcha just hate it?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Almost time for the pizza buffet!!!


----------



## jimmyq

isnt taking a smoke break when you dont smoke just called loitering?


----------



## fattyphatcakes

how was the pizza?


----------



## NeTree

Who needs pizza... when you got CRABBY PATTIES!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by jimmyq _
> *isnt taking a smoke break when you dont smoke just called loitering? *



Actually, I was trying not to bury the groundies. They love it when I stop and smoke.

And the buffet was OUTSTANDING! I'm thinking mexican for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Gord

nice pics mb...i wish the confiers around here had so few limbs now and then. 

here's what i did today...this bank is sloughing down and the alders were leaning further and further over. i'd already taken out five at this point, two left. these last two we took two pieces, the rest we took in one. 80 ton crane, excellent operator...went smooth.


----------



## Gord

this is at a refinery that is mostly shut down but they seem to still like to spend money on things. the view from the jobsite.

edit: maybe they don't spend so much money on their trucks,


----------



## MasterBlaster

I dunno, that truck don't look so bad to me!


----------



## a_lopa

good work butch:blob5:


----------



## a_lopa

Heres that crane job i was tellin you about butch,deadwooding the cypress out back neighbour wants it to go,i guess money cant buy everything  big deadwooding job.flew over it during the week.


----------



## MasterBlaster

So is it down already?


----------



## a_lopa

not yet,its pretty steep so ill get a few crane cos to look,all has to go,as well


----------



## MasterBlaster

And you can't take _any_ of the brush off of it? Strip it as much as possible before the crane is needed?


----------



## a_lopa

ill do whats easiest,going to be taking some away may as well take the lot.got a semi trailer 40' tipper coming to take debris,might even get a chipping crew for what its worth.mosts going to be dead not much fun.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan

*go for 2000*

yeah, 1978 posts, only 22 more to get 2000, that would have to be some kind of record, jesus it'll take me 3 days to read 133 pages, what the hell is it about anyway?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Read it, and set yourself free.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan

oh, i'm readin baby,


----------



## Gord

mebbe somewhere along the way you could find a new avatar....just a thought


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan

hey gord!

don't hate me cause i'm beautiful

Oh, and why didn't you use a bigger piece of the pie in that video you posted, you know the one where your girly screams? why not an open faced notch?


----------



## Gord

dug up a few pictures..lemme see...me about to remove a cherry limb (? !) that has been growing into the house for about 25 years.


----------



## Gord

i let another fellow do the dusty work


----------



## Gord

mr.wilson flipping chunks


----------



## Gord

oooohhhhh so pretty hinge!


----------



## fattyphatcakes

that's some nice looking grain, what happened to the wood?


----------



## Derek

Hey Gord, Great shots, love the first one..Almost leave it as a treehouse....

Good to see you not drawn in by our Phantom freind!

Heres a few in a row of a job i did while away from my reg gig, and before a pulled my forarm..


----------



## Derek

This shows how much of the trees are over the house/fence

And my groundie putting up her hair..

The tree on the left has to go..the 2 skinny ones in the forground aswell..Im tring to talk them into keeping the other bigone, just prune it..


----------



## Derek

Make a start. Got lots to do today!


----------



## Derek

I left my self a nice platform to work from. I put my Nick/facecut in BEFORE i start to tie lines, no chance of hitting it then..

Go up to the next branch, so im above the victims arm and hack it off.The Blue line at my chest will be my lowering line..

Let it swing! My wife Toni will let it down easy, just claims not to be able to take a shot when shes running ropes!

Hard to get good help!!!


----------



## Derek

She could of got a shot of me looking at the saw at least,
I must be Taking off some deadwood here, so it doesen't come off and hit Toni when I lower it...


----------



## Derek

*break time!*

I was up and down a lot helping toni with the larger limbs, she would just hold it while I sailed down on the pully you can see me still attached to, then body thrust up again..

Hey if I got one of those foot things for accending, can I still use it with spikes...Cant footlock with spikes for love or money!!

Could take a bit of the load off my arms to..

Love the ropes in this "chillin" shot..

"trust thy prussic knot!"...And the cute lil bunny ears to my sweethart with the camera (or the rope but not both) ..


----------



## Derek

*Last one*

Ok enough allready!

Ill leave you at the half time smoke break..you can see all the nasty stuff over the shed/house/fence is gone ( all with out incident, thank you Toni.)

I even cleaned out his gutter for him!

I have the best pose ever but its to blury and shakey to send ..
It's a bit further up leaning on that littel up right off the one im on.
FACEING YOU (smoking, the one im lighting here) the high line did most off the work..

I left that tiny shoot on top to use as my final lowering point, broke a strap around the main stem, and attached a pully to that..

I coulden't let the limbs smash to the ground, we lowered them as well, just left enough to help the spars go over.. 

Ill let you digest that lot, while i save a bunch more onto the new program Robb sent me..I hope i got the size right, and you get the littel "close up " button in the bottom right corner!

By for now..Derek..


----------



## matthias

Nice shots Derek! Here's a couple of pics from today as we carried on with our glorious line clearance. The golf course is closed already (frost) so we didn't have to worry about anyone crying about the noise.

Here's me trying to footlock and doing poorly.


----------



## Gord

hey look everyone! spurless line clearance! 

nice picture that is mattias. footlocking on a single line is tough without a handled ascender or at the least some sticky gloves.

excellent pics Derek thanks for posting all those.


----------



## matthias

Just a shot of the tree but it comes with a story. The limb on the farthest right was close to the primaries so I planned on footlocking up there. After twenty or so missed shots with the throwbag (not much practice out of bucket) I got the bag stuck. I had to get up there the hard way which was a nice challenge. I would of had pictures of that but the cameraman finished my film with 7 pictures in about 45 seconds. 

Anyone know how to string pictures together to create a continuous animation on loop? Hint hint Butch.


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> *hey look everyone! spurless line clearance!
> 
> footlocking on a single line is tough without a handled ascender or at the least some sticky gloves.
> 
> *



I had both and it was tough! I think I'm lacking skill though.


----------



## MasterBlaster

One more reply busts 2000.


----------



## Derek

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> *hey look everyone! spurless line clearance!
> 
> nice picture that is mattias. footlocking on a single line is tough without a handled ascender or at the least some sticky gloves.
> 
> excellent pics Derek thanks for posting all those. *



Hi guys Thanx...Dident want to bore anyone..Ill post a few more..

So its not just me then?...I can get up all right without spikes on..I started out just foot locking..Now with spikes on most of the time i tend to use my long lankey legs to body thrust up..

In saying that, it's not real often that i do have to come down..
Stumper and others work alone alot, do you have a knot that you use to lower stuff without a groundie (No offence Toni)..??

My old harness used to have shorter straps to attach with, Aussie's old one has extraordinary L O N G straps.. I used to gain nearly a metre (3 feet) with each thrust!...Now I get 12" at a time, watching very carefully I dont get a mouth full a "crab" for lunch...( way to cheap Jason!) Hows the new one BTW?

Hey Matthias..I have 2 or 3 bags that now live permenitly in trees!
I have got 2 new ones these days...I expect to get it stuck..

try a few different weights (in the middle of 20 trys) you'll get a better feel for the one you realy want to send.. 

Going through the shots again I found this....No chance of mistakes on this job!


----------



## Derek

Every day stuff to fall, I drop Thousands per year just like it..

But not in this fellows back yard!..I put a rope on it..Just in case.


----------



## Stumper

Derek, For lowering without a groundie I like to carry some short pieces of eyespliced rope or some slings and ....carabiners. Run your lowering rope through a crotch or a slung figure eight and tie the end off on the tree. Sling the limb you are going to lower. clip the sling and clip the biner to your rope between the crotch/Fig 8 and the tie off. Cut. Lower. The 'biner rides on the expanding loop of rope. When you get it down, untie the end from the spar and drag it back through the 'biner. If you carry several slings and 'biners you can lower and retreive numerous times. -Just don't forget to gather up your slings and biners before chipping the brush.


----------



## Derek

Thanx justin, good advice as allways!

I did in the end of that job use a few prussic loops as snatch straps, but just on the lighter stuff...I was getting a bit stuffed up and down all the time!..(Well at least the up..The pully is a treat to desend through)..

Heres a PARTY shot!...Least it looks like im playing air music..


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Heres a PARTY shot!...Least it looks like im playing air music.. *



Haha! It duz!


----------



## Derek

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *I got this idea from Stumper and have used it several times with good results. Take extra ropes up with you if you have them. Sometimes the limb will lay on your rope and you wont be able to pull your lowering line through the biner on the limb.
> 
> Dan *



Hi Dan, I got this idea from being stuck in a tree at 30 meters..

That b/pac on my gogo gadjet vest is good for holding a 8mm (prussic cord) with a pre tied fig 8 and a super light biner, it's about 30m long..just in case..it also balances all the crapinmy pockets!

I had a limb on my ropes once, couldent get down...I was getting atacked by ants at the time to 

And that was with a groundie!


Saw this shot...Got lots back remember?

UFS ...unidentified flying chainsaw?


----------



## a_lopa

any green tree ants up your way derek?


----------



## Derek

I had my fair share of green ants in Brisbane, they get lots...Mango trees are shocking for them..I did the job removing all the "bowens" from the Queen st mall for the make over a few years ago..Mabey it was cause they where "city" ants, nowhere eles to go..but i was loaded with them..

All through your shirt, crawling up ya neck, tring to get them off with out taking off your muffs cause otherwise they will get in your ears...discusting smell to them aswell when you squash hundreds of them at once...

In saying that, i would gladley go back to them instead of what i have to deal with nowadays!

Now these little fellows hurt!!..


----------



## MasterBlaster

Today's fun job. Dead red oak, just barely climbable. No ball riding with this outfit. We really needed the 80, but had to settle for the 40.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey Mike M, ya think crane work is cake? I wish I coulda watched you do it! This bugger was fighting me all the way, but I won.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster

Don't let that tricep skeer ya. I'm a nice guy.


----------



## matthias

We should start a treeclimber's calender. Butch's triceps get him on the front and he gets to pick his month. Proceeds go to the Get Butch a New Shirt Fund.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yah Dan, it's an ohh66.  

Kinda heavy!

Whut's wrong with my shirt? I go through at least 2 or 3 a day.


----------



## matthias

Sorry Butch they all look the same. I figured with all the wind being blown up your a$$ lately you could use a bit of teasing.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *Sorry Butch they all look the same. *


*

Yup, a white tee shirt. Thats 'ah my summer shirt! 

And yah that wind iz getting windy.*


----------



## MasterBlaster

I went back to this tree today to finish the TD. In this pic you can see the back side was still green, but since then it died. I was an easy TD with the 30.


----------



## MasterBlaster

No cameraman til the last picks.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster

TGIF!


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster

Alright, ya'll can go back to politics now...


----------



## Stumper

Butch, I'm often surprised at the trees you are craning out.-Stuff that would get pieced out where I live. I'm not being critical-Doing those with a crane looks heaps easier. I'm just surprised that the $$ are there for a crane and a Gypoclimber.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Haha!*

The dollars are there. Besides, what are you gonna do with the bigger logs and trunk? Slice and dice? I work with guys that do that, but this guy don't. The crane loads the big stuff, and it's done. Ya might as well get the most out of the minimum charge the crane commands. There was no clean-up on this job except for the big stuff. The total job was completed in under four hours, with a rookie crane operator.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Haha!*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *The dollars are there. Besides, what are you gonna do with the bigger logs and trunk? Slice and dice? I work with guys that do that, but this guy don't. The crane loads the big stuff, and it's done. Ya might as well get the most out of the minimum charge the crane commands. There was no clean-up on this job except for the big stuff. The total job was completed in under four hours, with a rookie crane operator. *




CONGRADULATIONS BUTCH!!! 8000 posts!!

And one of your longest yet.....

Good point on the clean up..I've often thought some of your jobs dident look crain worthy but dumping it in large peices make$ $ence too..


----------



## a_lopa

good work butch,i think the main reasons behind crane use are the $$$ from what ive seen qouted on AS for crane prices.its 4 hour minimum here from there depot and back $120 per hour for a standard 20tonner,ive never seen one of those terex truck mounted 17t or similar.good thing for me a freind has just gone on his own rigging/ steel fixing,i can feel cheap crane hire yer ha


----------



## MasterBlaster

I was an executionar today, I didn't mind this one too much...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yah, that one didn't bother me so much.


----------



## MasterBlaster

But, I felt real bad with this one...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Some homeowners are just stupid!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I never talk to the customer.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Haha!*

Opinions are a cool thang, eh?


----------



## Gord

ahh but to have this old girl as your work vehicle must be pretty sweet.


----------



## glens

Around these parts a business license pretty much just nets you the authority to collect sales tax.&nbsp; There is currently no sales tax on services here, so one who does just that already has full permission to conduct business and needs not request it from "the man".

Glen


----------



## Gord

was that pic viewable for you glen?


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> *was that pic viewable for you glen?  *


The one in the "fatty maple" thread?&nbsp; Yep.

Thanks!

Glen


----------



## Gord

no i meant the one in this thread of MB's car...kiddin with you


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> *ahh but to have this old girl as your work vehicle must be pretty sweet. *



Can ya see the 2000 watts in there?


----------



## glens

Sorry; I'd missed that one Gord.&nbsp; I guess the one major thing wrong with the way this site's set up is that the meaning of "first unread post" in a thread doesn't mean what it says.&nbsp; The way it works (for me at any rate) is that it merely keeps me from having to manually search out posts which were made since the last major session I had here.&nbsp; I <i>wish</i> it worked to keep constant track of threads I visit regardless which session or how many times within one I do so.

About the picture, it was a little hard to make out until I shrunk it back to (closer to) normal size.&nbsp; The funny thing about you posting that is that I'd almost made a wisecrack to Butch about his work truck when I first saw the original shot...

Glen


----------



## a_lopa

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I never talk to the customer. *



good way to be,my big stump subb has the same rule and he sticks to it,i give him my work therefore


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Another day, another pine tree*

Lucky we have so many down here!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Boy, I like it a lot better when I'm working my way back down, instead of going up.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

The spirit of the MasterBlaster, and his party thread live on.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by TheTreeSpyder _
> *The spirit of the MasterBlaster, and his party thread live on. *




Geez, I hope that's a _good_ thang, eh?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Ummmmmmmmm what were we talking about?


----------



## MasterBlaster

I dunno, was it something important?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

i can't hear you my glasses are fogged up


----------



## MasterBlaster

And why wouldn't they?


----------



## matthias

Customer hired us for this job, cancelled cause we took too long and she found someone else, rehired us cause the other guys ladder wasn't tall enough. When we arrived the trunk was skinned (with stubs) about 15' up. The neighbor made some comment about tying two ladders together for reach and then asked if I was going to drive the bucket truck on the front lawn. Thanks for your two cents buddy, if I need some more idiotic commentary I'll let you know.


----------



## matthias

Here's the top with evidence of a drop crotching reduction. I don't know if that's what killed the tree but she was about as dead as she could get.


----------



## matthias

All the loose bark came flying off when she hit the ground which made the clean up fun. Stunk like dog crap too.


----------



## matthias

Here's the second last cut on a willow we did the same day. That 371xp is so photogenic you just can't help taking pictures.


----------



## matthias

And here's a picture I took from the bucket during some "rewarding" line clearance work. Probably some of the biggest trees we have in town.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Rock and Roll there, Matt!!!*

A swift death was applied to these pines. It was easy, minimal roping. The 3rd was a 'lil spooky, with that crazy lean, though!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I do gotta quit smoking!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I love getting to the halfway point.


----------



## MasterBlaster

My photographer got a lucky shot!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nothing left but to...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Block it down!


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's about it!


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, me n Matthias are the only ones that keep the party going? It would be cool to see some new members post some killer jpegs!


----------



## matthias

I am within days of getting a digital camera. The hardest part will be driving to the store because I know if I do that it is a guaranteed purchase. I'm gonna spend the extra bucks and get one with video and sound.  Great pictures as always Butch.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It took me awhile to get mine, but I'm glad I got a round tuit!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Great shots! Your Public Sight should grow to be the fullest batch of what tree workers see around! Anyone can just stop in and see this crazy stuff!

Sometimes i like saving low weight on sapr for more stability, and i'd always try to brace something likie that backwards against it's lean. Makes me feel better!

:alien:


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Thank ya, sir!*

Uhhh, what low weight?  







And brace it against whut? :alien:


----------



## xander9727

Butch,
Good shots. Could you see any sign of an injury that caused that dog leg? It is so abrupt I'd imagine it may have been broken at some point.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Actually, it's something they call 'fusiform fungus'. It shows up in pines, and is classified as a 'catface' by loggers.

I dunno, that's what they've called it over the years. Anyone know any more info on FF?


----------



## Gord

today was a holiday here in BC so i went out with my girlfriend to try and find what is reputed to be the largest poplar in the world, just 45 minutes from home. i didn't find the record tree but there sure is some monsters.


----------



## Gord

they sure don't age gracefully, but wow these are big trees. they have my respect.


----------



## Gord

perspective. this wasn't the largest bole but close. a bunch of pictures died because of a cheap card reader.


----------



## Derek

Great shots Gord, did you get a "hugging" shot?

Ya can allways tell a true treeman, by what he does on his day off..

"Love your work" ....bet ya can't wait to get back to work?

Derek..


----------



## Climber2

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *So, me n Matthias are the only ones that keep the party going? It would be cool to see some new members post some killer jpegs! *



I guess I'll try one........

Mike C


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool Mike, just _resize em_ next time!!!

Bring it on!


----------



## Florida16

thats speedlining right?


----------



## Climber2

Yes, speedlining also called ziplining.

Mike C


----------



## MasterBlaster

Boy, that's a lotta rigging. But I see that's the way ya'll like to do it. Check out the speedline vid... one rope, eight sliders...

http://www.***************/video.htm


----------



## Climber2

Yeah, could have got by with lowering line and tag line or even poles to pull over fence. I like to familiarize (sp?) the newbies though for when it is needed. Keeps me awake too 

Pretty cool vid MB


Mike C


----------



## Florida16

I can't get the video's to play.


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, did you download Quicktime?


----------



## Florida16

no??????????????


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's what it takes to view em.


----------



## Florida16

???? man those are some bad ass vids. May I ask what type of rope you use for speedlining?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nothing special, just whatever good line is available.

Speedlining is fun, I hardly ever get to do it!


----------



## Florida16

when i SPEEDLINE always run into some trouble.

1. the line has to much slack in it and the limb only goes half as far as it should before it hits the ground.

2. the line stretches and only goes half as far before hitting the ground.

3. It could have been the size of the limb I as cutting...


----------



## xander9727

You need to tighten the line with the chipper winch, a fiddle block or a GRCS, etc. Not so tight it's singing but at least two or three hundred pounds of force.


----------



## Florida16

use a climbing line? 1/2 inch?


----------



## xander9727

If you're using a 1/2 line you don't want to put very large pieces on it. Additionallly, you want to make sure you don't "dump" pieces into the line. I use 5/8 or 3/4 super braid so I have a bit of a error factor if I'm going to be moving larger pieces.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I just have em attach a pulley to a tree, and pull it tight. Maybe, take a wrap when needed.

KISS

:angel:


----------



## Florida16

nice, how about when you are taking the trunk down, speedlining it over a fence or something, and when you cut, the log has to drop down because of the slack?


----------



## MasterBlaster

I've never had to do that, Chad. If I can't bomb small chunks into a LZ, I'll rope the chunks down.

But if I _did_ hafta SL a log, _then_ I would rig the pulleys and get the line super tight.

All's I've ever done is SL limbs.


----------



## matthias

For the most part line clearance is lame work with the buckets, ladders and polesaws but it is nice to get a climb in once and a while. There was two of us in this tree and we took twice as long to do the trim because we were having a good time. Had a nice wind to raise the fun factor too.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here's one of two nice oaks I got to work on yesterday, and today.


----------



## a_lopa

new saw,mild port


----------



## Derek

*WoW*

Congradulations on the saw Aussie:jester: 

What rpms is is at? how high will YOU go?..

Are ya gunna use it climbing?....WANT details!!..Derek..


----------



## a_lopa

yeah itl get used climbing,mainly on the ground thou.:alien:


----------



## Derek

Thats not details!!

This is the party thread, you got a new saw time to party...

Have you got it on the kitchen table yet?
Will you keep it beside your bed for the first few days?
Pretty sure no one eles is going to use it?
Or was that me with the 088?
What do the kids think?

Can you bring it up with you in Feb?...
Ohh and bring lots of rope...Tell you why later!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I love my Big Shot!


----------



## glens

I didn't realize they were that powerful.

I had to work at it a bit the other day, but Tree Machine will attest I can get a throwbag quite high in a tree all by my lonesome (nominally 80').&nbsp; But I can't throw one hard enough to knock a tree down...

Glen


----------



## Gord

glen ya gotta start posting _pics!!_ or does that linux box not like that sort of thing?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yah!


----------



## glens

The box does right fine with pics.&nbsp; It's getting them on it in the first place that's hard since I don't have a digital camera.&nbsp; Maybe if I start being real good real soon I'll get one for Christmas...

Glen


----------



## Derek

*He knows when you've been naughty...*



> _Originally posted by glens _
> * Maybe if I start being real good real soon I'll get one for Christmas...
> 
> Glen *



He knows your ALLWAYS nice!!

I sent him a letter last week, see how I go

This is even hard for me to follow my own trail now..
No digital camera here (yet), Its the whole wadja do three weeks ago thing..

Then of course, you dont know if they came out..Like so many "ant" shots on the recent roll...All blury,it wont take a close up... 

More terible shots of teriblely close to stuff trees..

(yer but at least you posting pics)

Ps found the compress button , finaly..Derek..


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice tree.


----------



## Derek

That went through much quicker Glen, set it at 65... 

The owner got lots of shots, none real good at all, he took them from the doorstep of the other buildings I had to miss

Did half by now


----------



## Derek

Cause this so much quicker now...ill add another 

SHOWINGOFF..


----------



## Derek

this is/was the same tree with termites in the top, not going out to far...


----------



## MasterBlaster

*So Derek? Where ya been?*

You don't call ! You don't write!!


----------



## Derek

I can post 5 to 1 now..where was that 500 pics ago? could of been up to a thousand by now! 

Hey that last shots not to bad, it was a good rigging session..
used the tall stem to lower it all off..went well just to long..

Dident hit either house, or the septic tank, the fence coped a bit, but ya get that..They were stowkted 

Jonsered (way to cheap Aussie) climbing saw..


----------



## Derek

*Re: So Derek? Where ya been?*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *You don't call ! You don't write!!  *



Hey big fella no bloodey crains around here to get me home by lunchtime ..I gots to do it the old fashioned SLOW, hard, way...

im on my way

 

LOOK WHERE I BEEN MAN...BUSY!!


----------



## Derek

*opps*

That last one slipped throught the net, dident resize it ...

Dial up be wary.. looks like a billboard!! Derek..


----------



## glens

Dang, Derek, you were doing so good!&nbsp; That last pic was the sharpest, best-in-focus one you've sent yet and was worth the wait anyway.

Good sizes and quality on the others.&nbsp; If you have an option to soften or sharpen the images, try the sharpen once and see how you like it.&nbsp; It will increase the file size a little but is sometimes worth it.

Glen


----------



## Nickrosis

He had a lot of great quality pictures in the F-16 thread. 

Derek - looks like a lot of those big limbs tore off - is that a new pruning technique or are you removing the tree?


----------



## Derek

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *Dang, Derek, you were doing so good!&nbsp; That last pic was the sharpest, best-in-focus one you've sent yet and was worth the wait anyway.
> 
> Good sizes and quality on the others.&nbsp; If you have an option to soften or sharpen the images, try the sharpen once and see how you like it.&nbsp; It will increase the file size a little but is sometimes worth it.
> 
> Glen *



I ll defenatly give that a go to..Gee by the time I do get a modern camera, I might know what im doing??

Guess what, Im doing another contra next week, for the collage cpu teacher, ( hes pretty cool to!)..Im takeing this cpu to his place and he will show me how to use it..HuH..Who'd of thought?..

I kept the 712 pages of instructions you sent me ages ago on sending and receiveing at 35% all the time, he should figure it out ,or we will be online over a few days..(pretty thick remember)

All the HTML advice is still here (least i think its enghish)
And finally get some assistance on the fileing off the 4000 photos on here( he reconds I dont need a 13/64th at all..lol)

Ill try another pic, dont know what yet...Ill surprise you..Derek..

Ok It's one of the pics of the "now showing" tree, it was suposed to be of the termites in a branch, as you can see nice feet , shame about the ants!, lots like it this week, I wanted to show Guy the bugs at height eating away trees..Ya can still make out its not good wood..D..


----------



## Derek

Hey nick, was "waiting for the flames" so to speak..

I know it looks ugly but by that stage I dident care at all..
Way under quoted, had so much to lower, the ones I could let crash into the tree the better,..

I still put a safety cut some where above my feet , incase it rips to much, let the weight of the limb help you and cut it straight through, no scarf at all, the head will slowly come down against the tree, then rip the rest off, If I look like ill get near them, ill cut them flat, (in case I fall on one) if not ...Yes the tree is comming down, pic of it finnished are on the next roll..

It has been the same camera for ages, must be the groundiescum
owners that make the difference?

New camera would be better..Derek..


----------



## Nickrosis

Had to ask. You never know with the...what's it called, Tom....fractive? pruning where people rip tops out of trees to give it a naturally pruned effect. 

You're doing fine, sir! Don't let me bother ya.


----------



## Derek

I better clarify that statment, on that last pic, I would of been tied in to the right leader, proberly no under cut at all on the lert...Just let it go, the tear will stop at the fork...Dodge and weave it if gets to close to you,, ( like MBs JUMP vid)..There gums..ya get used to them..D


----------



## Derek

> _Originally posted by Nickrosis _
> *Had to ask. You never know with the...what's it called, Tom....fractive? pruning where people rip tops out of trees to give it a naturally pruned effect.
> 
> You're doing fine, sir! Don't let me bother ya.  *




No worries MATE!!...Love to be questioned on my style....

If you could call it that...

A name for that sort of cut? And you dont have to be nice 

get it down and go home!!, the timber is useless, wont burn under an oxy torch, dont give a stuff, just dont hit either house!
Dont spend all day tying ropes if it will land ok, head first..
Try not to get hit by it though..And watch the shake when it hits..

no LZ for limbs but first or even flat..

I think this would have to be the limb on the left that looks so bad..


----------



## glens

fractal?

Here's a screenshot (1152x864, 140kB) of one of my screensaver modes: "forest"

They pop up until the whole screen's full, then start over after a while.

Glen


----------



## Nickrosis

Cool...thanks, guys. We'll see what Tom D. recalls that pruning method as...it's on this site somewhere.


----------



## a_lopa

nick you dont need notches T/D anyway done a few cypress today


----------



## a_lopa

chipn away


----------



## a_lopa

pine box cut


----------



## a_lopa

lucky im wearing cut proofs or i wouldnt be sitting here,fool groundie pulled a limb from under me


----------



## a_lopa

forgot the leaving pic,no brush left fall a few stumps tmrw,45cm of chips


----------



## Nickrosis

Hey, your pants are falling apart!  Good move in wearing them - I don't disagree with you there!

What's a notch?


----------



## a_lopa

lucky a:jester:


----------



## Derek

Way close there mate, above the left knee to..

Man Im so glad you wear them...Never done it (touch wood)
But have seen others that have..

Thanks for posting it, should put a quick end to some of the newbies attitudes about chaps or arbor pants, put them on or dont start the saw..

Hope you "doc" the groundie for them!

It can happen, IT DOES HAPPEN, ..

Even with the need for overalls, I still wear the cut ressistant pants..No excusses!!,

Please tell me it wasent the new saw Jason?
Hows she running? And dont tell me across your leg!...Derek..

What's a notch?


Where DOES he come up with such gems all the time??


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, is the groundie gonna buy you some new chaps?


----------



## a_lopa

the groundie would be lucky to buy his next meal,i hired a sub in with a big mulcher,the groundie came with it ,he mentioned the trailer park he was residing at


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ya, groundies and excess cash usually don't go together. At least make him sew it back up!


----------



## a_lopa

yeah he was cursing me,id chipped all the easy going and left them the trog,but thats what subbys are 4


----------



## Nickrosis

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *fractal?
> 
> Here's a screenshot (1152x864, 140kB) of one of my screensaver modes: "forest"
> 
> They pop up until the whole screen's full, then start over after a while.
> 
> Glen *


Coronet pruning. Tom posted about this a year and a half ago, but the PDF is on another computer of mine that won't be online for a week.


----------



## Derek

*word of the week*

"Coronet pruning. Tom posted about this a year and a half ago, but the PDF is on another computer of mine that won't be online for a week. "






Cool I'll know what to call it now!!

Had some more the same, this week,let em rip, never thought it looked much good myself...

Do people realy like it??

Might have to branch out 

"Dereks coronet pruning service??


----------



## Derek

*love the Gums*

heres a few of one job "three weeks ago", dont you just love mail order prints??



Have a look at this lil spot of jungle


----------



## Derek

where do you start?


Another angle


----------



## Derek

this is my ZL

Only the gums to be removed, no damage to the others please!!


----------



## Derek

this might show it better


----------



## a_lopa

cypress dont ya love em


----------



## MasterBlaster

This was an odd find...


----------



## a_lopa

trying out new image clearer pics were too dark


----------



## a_lopa

best part of the job the extraction $$$,my stump sub good operator, you dont get 13 contractors stumps for being a fool :alien: good service wood split and all,excellent burning timber


----------



## a_lopa

eriks setting have lifted production,golden elm :Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I was headed to a job this morning when I saw a crane in the distance. I whupped out the trusty Olympus and took a couple, three shots. Ten times optical zoom is pretty cool. I took these through my windshield.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dam! This forum disappears quick!


----------



## xander9727

That camera is awesome! What model is it and what did it cost?


----------



## Nickrosis

Do you leave it in your vehicle during the day? Do you lock your car? How easily can I make off with a couple grand in stereo equipment? Where are you going to be today?


----------



## matthias

Here's a work of art. I get to do this crap til April.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I carry the camera to work every day. I keep it in a bag along with my cellphone and wallet. It cost me $350 at Target, and the memory card was another $60. I shoulda bought it online, it woulda been a lot cheaper.

http://www.bytesector.com/data/bs-article.asp?ID=228&ct=Latest Resources


----------



## rb_in_va

Butch, in the third pic, it looks like the guy is walking on that power line.

Nick, you're becoming quite the stalker. I notice you only stalk people in warmer climates though.


----------



## MasterBlaster

rb_in_va said:


> Butch, in the third pic, it looks like the guy is walking on that power line.




Har! I didn't even notice that, it sure does!


----------



## xander9727

Nick,
Your secret is out.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Trying another one.


Mike


----------



## xander9727

Am I missing something? I only see one tie in point.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

There's two, pretty hard to see though. Both below loopie. A lanyard and then climbing line choked below. You can see it a little better here.


Mike


----------



## bottlefed89

Nice pics, love to see the sawdust flying.


----------



## a_lopa

flew to work,well its a guy that works with me plane and jobs


----------



## a_lopa

bit of scenery


----------



## a_lopa

nice tree not,his hand is thru the hollow


----------



## a_lopa

was actually leaning slightly toward where photo was taken,on its way down


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mike Cantolina said:


> There's two, pretty hard to see though. Both below loopie. A lanyard and then climbing line choked below. You can see it a little better here.
> 
> 
> Mike





I said this in another forum, and I'll say it here, again. IMO, having both lifelines so close together defeats the purpose of a double tie-in. Actually, that makes it only one tie-in, then. Not so safe, keep them buggers separate! See my avatar?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Another day, another dollar. This ugly topped wanker _had_ to go!


----------



## glens

Two methods of tying in provides a double tie-in, the short distance between them would only matter if the reason for failure was cutting through them on the surface of the tree somehow. In your current (as of this post) "avatar" your second is way too low. If you somehow lost your lanyard you'd fall at least two feet before it would catch you. It would be better than hitting the ground, for sure, but hardly a favorable situation nonetheless.

Glen


----------



## MasterBlaster

Uhh, ok.


----------



## glens

How is it not so that you'd fall 2' into your life-line if you lost your lanyard?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Geez, Glen. You just don't get it, do you?

I've fallen way more than 2 feet, and my rigging's saved me, more than once. With barely a scratch.

http://www.***************/treepics/4.JPG


----------



## glens

Oh, I get it. You don't get that I get it.

About that other thing, well, it helps explain some things... HAHAHA!


----------



## Stumper

Before and after of the first of 37 neglected and abused apples I pruned today. They varied in size and treatment-I intended to take more pics but got to the job and realized that my dinky little excuse for a digital camera was almost full.-At least I remembered it- I had a big, dramatic elm prune yesterday and left it at home.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I've never pruned an apple tree.

Cool.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Butt...


----------



## a_lopa

stringy bark


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I'll give the lanyard placement some more thought. I like them below the rigging so there is practically no chance of cutting them. But I don't like the thought of the block pinching them either. Maybe I'll try one above and one below for a while.

Mike


----------



## a_lopa

must be a good camera there mike,nice pic  a few $$$ on that one i bet


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Thanks, the camera is a Kodak DX6490 10x optical zoom. The camera plus 128 meg card was around $400. Credit to the groundies for the pics. They got a small video with the same camera but it's an 11 meg file and I don't know how to reduce the size of it to post. My brother was on the portawrap and did a great job letting them run.

Mike


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Some nice pics also Aussie. The scenery shot from the plane is really cool.


----------



## glens

Mike Cantolina said:


> My brother was on the portawrap and did a great job letting them run.


Good brothers are hard to find.

: )


----------



## matthias

This was my first time I ever rigged a piece of this size while climbing. It was a big step for me and I was proud as heck...and I've been in the bucket ever since.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Looks like a tough one to tell how solid the wood was. Cool vid.

Mike


----------



## matthias

The tree had probably been dead for a year by this time. You can see the bark fly off in this clip.


----------



## a_lopa

this shot is for al smith


----------



## a_lopa

heres another scenery shot,alot of people lost there lives in this spot,a ship hit rocks and this is where the people ended up


----------



## Dadatwins

Beautiful shots Aussie, I miss the ocean, used to live a block away in NY but now over 2 hour drive.


----------



## MasterBlaster

That _IS_ some awesome scenery there, Jason! I wish I coulda been riding with ya!


----------



## a_lopa

MasterBlaster said:


> That _IS_ some awesome scenery there, Jason! I wish I coulda been riding with ya!



youve been pretty close to this spot before butch,north of tasmania,hes schooling me to fly.its awesome doing the turns


----------



## Stumper

Some more apple pics. Please note that these do not depict the epitome of apple pruning. This is salvage pruning-trying to get a few more harvests from damaged trees.


----------



## Stumper

Another.


----------



## Stumper

Yet another.


----------



## Stumper

Considering that it had been topped to just scaffold branches in the past, this one was more of a "Normal' production pruning.


----------



## Al Smith

Hey Aussie,never saw one,from that angle.It was normally,looking the other way,at the plane,at perescope depth.That was back when my hair was a bit darker,and I had more of it.


----------



## a_lopa

FWIW i suspect its a collins class sub alot old/new tech, in some war games training they had US battleships baffled not being similar tech. weve had alota problems with em thou


----------



## NeTree

Dang, it sure was cold today!

Removing a (mostly) dead & decayed elm.


In the air: Me.
On the ground: Newfie.

At least there weren't really any targets below, so I got to take some BIG pieces out to save time... and body heat.


----------



## Newfie

I'm still friggin' cold. Think my pilot light went out or somethin'!


----------



## NeTree

Me too.


----------



## Stumper

Forgot the camera.  Removed a Silver Maple (About 22" DBH) growing 2 feet off a BUSY street. Too bad I didn't get pics. I climbed the east leader (Furthest from street closest to building) and bombed the top out in small pieces(so as to miss the building) Stripped the north side off the west leader( (The part that went over the street) without having to stop traffic, then set a line high in the west leader with the Big Shot (easier than climbing that side while I was up). Pretensioned the line while I was waiting on help (I called my wife to come play flagperson.) Laid in the facecut then had Matt (my sometimes groundman) and Cathy (wife ) stop traffic for perhaps 35 seconds while I rotated it around and down inside the gap between the shop and the road. Had a few branch tips encroaching into the road but all inside the cones-Traffic could have flowed throughout but that would have been imprudent. Took everyone to lunch then came back and cleaned up. Fun day.


----------



## xander9727

Don't ya love it when it all goes as planned.


----------



## a_lopa

how bout a pic of that big chipper zander,it sounds cool


----------



## xander9727

I'm doing a large crane job on Thursday (weather permitting). We are taking down 10 trees in a back yard. Several overhang the owners and neighbors home. I could rig them down but it would take two days. With a crane, a t-300 bobcat, 4 trucks, 2 climbers, 5 groundies/drivers and a woodsman 15x I'll have it done in one. This will hopefully free me up for the wind damage we'll be getting later today. I'll post pics.


----------



## a_lopa

sounds great!im running the complete oposite, but im thinking of expanding


----------



## a_lopa

good mulching material


----------



## xander9727

Looks like a lot of chainsawing to get that in the old whisper.


----------



## a_lopa

making a packet with the whisper,no payments or breakdowns.just get smacked around every day its a hard trade off


----------



## xander9727

Ahhhh....but the profit margin is nice. I'll be happy when my chipper is paid off. Then I can buy a bigger one.


----------



## a_lopa

xander9727 said:


> Ahhhh....but the profit margin is nice. I'll be happy when my chipper is paid off. Then I can buy a bigger one.




im hearing you there,we always want the biggest and badest us tree guys and why not,i got sent a pamphlet on woodsmans theyve only been out here a few months,the starting prices were huge,let me know when its trade in time


----------



## xander9727

There's nothing cheap in this business. Sometimes I wonder if I work to buy the stuff to work with.......and nothing else.


----------



## a_lopa

very very true,other than my climbing gear and saws ive spent 30k everything second hand,.i do need a bigger mulcher :alien: its a toss up you could put all your assets into real estate and come out miles in front and not be busting a to make it


----------



## xander9727

But what fun would that be? Ya can't take the money with you. You might as well enjoy the time while we have it. You can always buy real estate when your 65. Can't do well in our field starting at that age. I look forward to working on monday. How many people can say that?


----------



## a_lopa

i spend it quick enough, theres going to be no more left than a pile of bills for my kids LOL and maybe a flogged out whisper


----------



## xander9727

If my kids want money they can get it the same way I do......Work for it.


----------



## Derek

*The kids..*

I would like to leave more than bills to the family 

Things are changing fast around here, Kids growing up real quick..

AS Death and taxes are the only sure things in life, and neither can be avoided

LIFE INSURANCE policy is getting uped by 50 bucks a month, about the same as satilite tv, the difference will be, the kids dont get a start in life with tv (helps a bit) We have to realize we are going to die before our kids..(hopefully) ...And the jobs we do are dangerous..

A fleet of saws, and an old chipper just wont be enough, ( and i dont even have the old chipper yet), if YOU went tomorrow, how prepared are your familys?..

I know we have to reinvest in equipment, we NEED to invest in our kids to...

Think about the fact that kids these days are going to have to be in school till there 25, ya'll need a ticket for walking a zebra crossing in the next 20 years, kids wont have the chances we had, and get parttime work and get a bit of a start in life, what will they do?

In Japan i hear you dont sign a morgage, you sign your unborn childeren to it as well, just cant pay off a zillion dollars with only one person, it takes 60 years to pay it off..Are things going to be the same here in 20 years?? 

Just thinking aloud,....Derek...


----------



## xander9727

It all depends if we keep on increasing the amount of things we "need". If I died tomorrow my family would be financially stable. I guess I'm worth more dead than alive.


----------



## MasterBlaster

What's all this death talk on a Party Thread? Ya'll wack?


----------



## xander9727

Bad prune job MB. That's classic lions tailing.


----------



## MasterBlaster

You bet yur bippy!


----------



## Stumper

Leon, You are a cool dude.


----------



## TREETX

Killed a pine.

Sloppy but kwik and done


----------



## matthias

Leon's self portrait inspired me to take this one. 30' up a maple. Whoop-de-dooo!!


----------



## matthias

Well this video is embarassing to say the least but I can laugh at myself.  All I can say in my favor is 3 layers of clothes, big winter boots and too much bucket work.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Hey!*

Where'd ya go???


----------



## xander9727

Here's the job I worked on today. Went good until the sun came out around 1:00, the ground thawed and the crane got stuck.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I liked the last one!


----------



## xander9727

I'm sure someone will be offended and have issues of safety and ethics and flashbacks and IBS and......


----------



## Stumper

So what did Matt do to offend?


----------



## Dadatwins

You can put that chipper pic on the back end of the How to be a good groundman pamplet and let them know this could be YOU if you don't follow the rules.


----------



## matthias

I wish I was there.


----------



## xander9727

TreeCo said:


> That is a big infeed chute. Is that your 15" Woodsman?
> 
> It's 27f down here right now. Our lowest this fall. No ground frozen yet.
> 
> Dan Nelson




It's the 15X. Today I forgot to bring my camera. I need to get a video of my chipper in action. I chipped a 15' ash log that was 14" on the small end and 16" on the big end. It took less than 60 seconds to eat the whole thing. The reason we chipped it was the owner wanted as many chips as possible for horse bedding.

Leon,
Way cool pics. I've surfed in so cal and mexico.....I've never seen anything like that. I think I'd want to work up to them. It would be easy for the inexperienced to die on waves like that. I seen nubies get handled on 8 footers.


----------



## MasterBlaster

rumination said:


> It was very intense. I could feel the ground shake when some of the big waves broke.



Like a Black Sabbath concert, eh?  

Sweet shots, Leon! But please, don't rub it in too hard on us!!!


----------



## Gord

i took out this big old fir the other day. stripped it the one day and came back the next and craned out the logs. incredible view.


----------



## bottlefed89

Defenitely a great view. Looks like it was quite a job.


----------



## Gord

few more. had a great sunrise that morning.

can anyone id the little tree in the last two pics? i couldn't even guess as to what it is.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Haha! I like the self portrait in the 2nd one!  

I need to pack my camera up a tree, but I'm worried about banging it up.

I need to get a disposable one... Yea, that's it!


----------



## Gord

heh...thet's no self portrait, that there is a trusty three-nine-four!


----------



## Stumper

Cool Pics Gord! Here is what I did yesterday-Pseudo-bonzaing some Phitzer Junipers.-Climbing under hurts more than climbing up a tree sometimes. The shadow makes it hard to tell but they wereon the ground and had 30 years of old needles hung up inside them.


----------



## Stumper

Here is pic of Kenn (Outonalimb) starting up an Elm last friday (A week ago). I shot this just before he remembered that he didn't have his helmet.


----------



## Davidsinatree

Stumper,
Bushes look good, did you run the cuttings through your chipper or just throw them on the truck. I get alittle nervous trimming bushes because the homowner sometimes is standing right there watching my every cut, that somtimes takes all the fun out of it.

Looking at before & after pics are awsome, we need a thread started just for that. I dont have any or I would start one. I need to learn how to splice pics together, that would be even better to view the two pics at once.

Here are some pics from a recent job. Removing dead wood & broken limbs from a large pinoak.


----------



## Stumper

David, looking good yourself!. I chipped the llimbs and threw on about a pickup load of twig and needle rakings. The owners were gone most of the time I was working,-Those nasties took 6 hours and generated half a load in my big truck!


----------



## matthias

A full day out of the bucket. :blob6: I was actually in a good mood at work which is a rarity.


----------



## matthias

I put the camera in a crotch and set the timer for shot 17-4. :Eye: That poor saw has seen better days.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I used to have trouble keeping a cig in my mouth, humping up a tree like that.

Not anymore, though!


----------



## matthias

MasterBlaster said:


> I used to have trouble keeping a cig in my mouth, humping up a tree like that.
> 
> Not anymore, though!



Good work on that impressive feat.

Here's a couple more shots.


----------



## Gord

alright i've got a bit of a backlog of pictures so i will commence a flooding. 

crane job from a while back, bunch of nasty hemlocks with dwarf mistletoe...urban logging. there's my cadillac pads! the one was a little tall for the crane so i plunked out a little top.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sweet! Keep em coming!


----------



## Gord

got plenty of logs...most pretty sound...district that we were working for took them all. good crane operator...pretty nice sit back and let the ground guys work.


----------



## Gord

nice big ash (or was it now...? can't remember) that i pruned a just before christmas. lady 'loved the tree' but wanted her garden directly underneath to be covered in sunlight. ah yes of course we can do that....! my groundman is good with the camera, very nice.


----------



## Gord

few pine removals and a spruce...note that accurate drop . brother John blocking down the last little bit. look at that warm light..it's still morning!


----------



## Gord

climbing in the snow...made myself a makeshift cape for my hardhat for this one..well worth it!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Most Excellent! It's good to see some different shots. I can't seem to get cameramen lately. :alien:


----------



## Gord

now for the big pines...these are all just outside my hometown in interior BC. the really gnarly one with the truck under it is in the BC register of big trees as the second largest ponderosa pine (in BC). i think that some of the others may be larger at least in points. these are some of my favorite trees anywhere, they just look incredible in the snow.

the one with the sun behind it is at my parents place.


----------



## Gord

more pines...the one with the top that looks like it's recently died is approx 150' tall. a very big tree for where it's growing. also a good size quaking aspen.


----------



## Gord

the view from my parents place. large file warning.


----------



## matthias

Thank you Gord.


----------



## jason j ladue

gord, that pic w/the top flyin' through the air is awesome! THAT is what its all about. no stinkin' crane or lowering lines...hoo yeah. i get clammy feet just thinkin about it. your parents place is awesome too. love the nw.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It's looks like yur fixing to smash the polesaw.


----------



## jason j ladue

butch, you dont miss a dang thing do ya? this tree is actually on a pretty steep hill and the pole saw is about 15 ft away directly uphill. those blocks didnt go far once they landed-boom


----------



## a_lopa

nice area there gord,and cool shots


----------



## a_lopa

*trim*

had to trim this messmate,some hog deer are on the way.


----------



## a_lopa

trev having some fun,and some pets


----------



## bottlefed89

????, looks like a big one. Everything turn out good??


----------



## a_lopa

yeah went fine,a little hard to get the scarfe(notch) in


----------



## jimmyq

Gord, is that West gate I can see from your parents place pic? the one titled Merrit2? I havent been up there in the snow but I havebeen there a bunch of times in the other seasons. looks awful familiar...... Are you going up to the music (drinking/debauchery ) fest this year? I went to number one and number 10, gonna try to make it this year.


----------



## Local # 17 T.T.

MasterBlaster said:


> RB, it was a 17 ton, not sure about the reach. It coulda been closer, but there was a bunch of landscaping in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> I notice a lot of you leave stubs during your takedown - any reason why?
> 
> Stubs = PITA!!!


 I was thinking the stubs were to stand on or to advance up the tree, but if your taking it down, why not wear hooks!


----------



## Smeagol

Local # 17 T.T. said:


> I was thinking the stubs were to stand on or to advance up the tree, but if your taking it down, why not wear hooks!




I got a kick out of watching climbers who leave stubs. When the tail of their rope hangs up on one, I stifle a giggle.


----------



## Smeagol

If I remember right, The MasterBlaster is offended by them.


----------



## Smeagol

Where is the Old School Master? I've been away... :alien:


----------



## Smeagol

One can never eat too much at a buffet, Young Master.

Especially the fish, the _precious!!!_


----------



## Smeagol

And the dog legs can bee tasteeee!!!


----------



## Smeagol

Yes, fresh leg!


----------



## Gord

Yup Paul that would be the west gate...never been to the fest myself but could always hear the music. Last year two of my parents cows decided they wanted to see what the fuss in the valley was all about so they broke thru the fence and wandered down in there and caused a big commotion. Pretty funny...tens of thousands of C&W fans and not a single one of them knows how to handle cattle.

Nice fall there aussie lopa...don't be showing that to the kiddies! It seems that in general you down under fellows use shallower scarfs than many of us. Something to do with the eucs?

Smeagol that _is_ a _fine_ dogleg. And fine pics...taken with an Olympus...?


----------



## a_lopa

i just like em to jump off


----------



## NeTree

Shh... don't let the "others" know you can fall them like that.


----------



## jimmyq

Gord. thats funny. small world. I text messgd my best bud, he is one of the head of security at Merritt. asked him if he had a couple cows loose last year and he replied " I do believe we did" . ha, I gonna tell him I know the guy who loosed them out on the poor "cowboys" . I am trying to go this year. its a blast if you never been, best if you are single though, dont have to worry about getting into trouble then


----------



## Gord

That's funny stuff paul... Head of security at that place would not be the sort of job I would want that's for sure.


----------



## a_lopa

the new harness has been great i havnt used that many but this is to good,now for some boots


----------



## MasterBlaster

Pretty easy day today with this TD, I could drop 80%.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I had to chase a big arsed raccoon out of the forks (pic031). The danged thing wouldn't wake up for nothing! I had to wop him with my handsaw a million times. He finally woke up, looked at me, and left. Ha! I evicted a treesitter... Remedy would be _pi$$ed!_


----------



## MasterBlaster

Somebody stop me!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Just a couple more...


----------



## NeTree

MasterBlaster said:


> Somebody stop me!



Careful what you wish for. 




Nice pics!


----------



## MasterBlaster

NeTree said:


> Careful what you wish for.




Haha. It's been tried, eh?


----------



## Gord

Great pics MB! Was it any specific type of tree..or just a dead one? 

That's good fun crashing stuff down with a good bit of space like that. Quite a mess. Those are the ones that are fun to stand and watch.


----------



## Al Smith

Nice pictures,looks like you've done that before  Aren't digital cameras neat


----------



## MasterBlaster

Al Smith said:


> Nice pictures,looks like you've done that before  Aren't digital cameras neat




Yah, once or twice before, Al! And digital is pretty cool!


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster

Hahaha.


----------



## jason j ladue

mb,
you rawwck. glad to see you stayed busy during your banishment. i wasn't sure if you had actually been smacked on the wrist or...


----------



## a_lopa

i love it a care factor of less than zero 



only way to fly


----------



## MasterBlaster

Boy, was my face red!


----------



## Local # 17 T.T.

*Crazy or photo trick!*

To me, it looks like the door of the chipper isn't even open, but in this pic it looks like M.B. is riding the piece that is being craned out. That wouldn't be superman, that would be stupidman.  Hope thats a photo trick! Thanks,

Mike Davis
:Monkey:


----------



## Local # 17 T.T.

Mike Maas said:


> If you look close you'll see what I mean.


 Thats got to be a photo trick that Mike Mass did, cause I looked at the pic before has and M.B. is safe & secure in the tree. Cool how you did that! How did you do that?

Mike


----------



## Local # 17 T.T.

*Hard hat/Bump cap.*

The only thing I have heard about drilling holes in your hard hat or painting/placing decals or stickers on it, was that it was suppose to compromise the die-electric possibility's of the hat. I would think as long as you weren't by any wires, you should be ok. But the holes could compromise the strength of the hat. Thanks! Work safe....

Mike Davis
:Monkey:


----------



## Local # 17 T.T.

ORclimber said:


> Here's an old "Get that thing away from me!"


 The way the butt swung out, if your head was a little higher it might of got you right in the chops. Thats a big ass piece, I'll give you props for that. I've never done anything with a crane.

Mike Davis
:Monkey:


----------



## matthias

Glad to see you are enjoying the thread Mike.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Haha, yah, I was noticing that myself! Enjoy!  

How long does it take to go through it, Mike?


----------



## Local # 17 T.T.

Smeagol said:


> I got a kick out of watching climbers who leave stubs. When the tail of their rope hangs up on one, I stifle a giggle.


 What really sucks is when your rope kinda makes a half hitch around one of those stubs and you have to go back down to get it off. I am most likely at the top of the tree already or in some awkward spot, where its a real pain to free my rope. So I try to leave no stubs. Thanks!

Mike Davis
:Monkey:


----------



## Local # 17 T.T.

Gord said:


> Great pics MB! Was it any specific type of tree..or just a dead one?
> 
> That's good fun crashing stuff down with a good bit of space like that. Quite a mess. Those are the ones that are fun to stand and watch.


 Looks like some kinda Ash or maybe Silver Maple. Could be wrong.

Mike Davis
:Monkey:


----------



## Local # 17 T.T.

matthias said:


> Glad to see you are enjoying the thread Mike.


 To much Coffee and time on my hands. Big snow storm here in Michigan and I don't have nothing to do.


----------



## a_lopa

*a pic for mike*

:umpkin:


----------



## a_lopa

the pioneers,my area


----------



## MasterBlaster

Wow! I wonder if that's a gated community? :alien:


----------



## matthias

Anytime out of the bucket is great. Even if it's only a small climb my attitude improves quite a bit once I put my weight on the rope. Is Master Dropcrotcher recognized by the ISA?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Nice idea on propping up the uprooted stump aussie. I'll use that in the future.

Mike


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice pics, Jason!


----------



## a_lopa

MasterBlaster said:


> Nice pics, Jason!


thanks butch,your da man thou,anytime you need a favor,im here.end of story.


----------



## matthias

Some recent pictures. Took out one leader for a smoother fall.


----------



## matthias

The end of the above mentioned tree plus a couple from Saturdays's job.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I love those easy days!


----------



## matthias

After 2 long months I finally got my digital camera back. Here's the award winning photo from this week. :Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Haha, you are a photographic x spurt!


----------



## cowboy1968

a job well done and beer money too boot cheers mate


----------



## xander9727

I like beer!


----------



## jason j ladue

alcohol is a theme that seems to be running through many threads (L8ly). this a recent/seasonal development or just a universal vice? or is it just that i'm on the wagon and want a beer


----------



## El cirujano

Nice photies from Canada Matthias, love to see & hear more of canada, have you seen my thread in the employment section? any tips would be cool.


----------



## MasterBlaster

The last two weeks have been nothing but pines! I've almost forgot what an oak looks like!


----------



## Ryan Willock

Prunning a little excessively there aren't we Butch???LOL


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey! We fertilized the sucker! It's what we call a Louisiana Pine Palm!  

:angel:


----------



## xander9727

Hmmmmmm.......In Ohio we call it topping.......but I guess you're not in Ohio.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It'll come back!


----------



## matthias

I take alot of pictures.


----------



## Meesterbeeg

Just wanted to share with you guys my day. My first attempt at posting pics. Be kind!


----------



## Meesterbeeg

. . . and . . .


----------



## Meesterbeeg

. . . finally!


----------



## Meesterbeeg

By the way, it was 71 degrees here today . . . not to rub it in to you guys up there!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice pics! I woulda kept my shirt on til after, but WTF.  







Generally, I try _not_ to flip the load like what was done here. Ya know what I mean?


----------



## Meesterbeeg

ummmm . . . not me in the picture. That's Scout working on his tan. Normally, Brian is up in the tree. He was a little under the weather today and decided to stay on the ground. I would of prefered to rig that differently, too. Two straps would of been better.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Just a 'lil more balanced, or even better, top heavy.


----------



## matthias

Just a few more. Ten throws to set my rope. Well maybe twelve....at least.


----------



## Lumberjack

Finished getting the tree saturday night.


----------



## Lumberjack

Oh, and a before pic.


----------



## Ryan Willock

Why the high stumps?


----------



## Lumberjack

.


----------



## Lumberjack

The stumps are being left high for a bird feeder and plant holder, per the womans wishes. Normally i woulda had the hinge way lower and ground the stumps with the RG 85.


----------



## Ryan Willock

Ah yes, that would account for them now wouldn't it?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Why did you imbed all those pics?


----------



## Lumberjack

To boost my post count hahaha 

I took out all but 3. I did it to mess with the people with dialup. I bet that they steer clear of this thread though.

There is an option to hide inbeded pics in your CP.

I will post a pic tomorrow of the quartered trunk, that was a fun job.


----------



## xander9727

Hmmm.....guess this gives me one more.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey! I'm with ya!


----------



## tinman44

one hundred and eighty five ah ah ah


----------



## jason j ladue

since we're on the topic, can any one say why is the post count displayed anyhow. seems like alot of people make such a big deal of it. like maybe it would be more appropriate in the personal profile. maybe the date a person joined should be displayed w/ each post also/instead...whatever i'm rambling (again). maestro! some traveling music please. take us outta here


----------



## tinman44

jason j ladue said:


> since we're on the topic, can any one say why is the post count displayed anyhow. seems like alot of people make such a big deal of it. like maybe it would be more appropriate in the personal profile. maybe the date a person joined should be displayed w/ each post also/instead...whatever i'm rambling (again). maestro! some traveling music please. take us outta here



are you saying that you never add useless crap to a post for your count to go up? :Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I don't, it just naturally happens. Heck, I dropped 4000 posts when I redid my forum. Post count don't mean squat, but I am anxious to see this thread be the first with 100,000 views.


----------



## Lumberjack

Here is the firewood from the stump to the bottom limb.

We ended up cutting the stump down another 2 foot.

That guy is my new groundie. He is about 6'1" and around 245. He is gonna be some help to his momma when he grows up. He looks like a member of the arian race, and he is 90% german decent.  Good worker, he used the two wheeler and moved almost that whole trunk up by himself. His nickname in ROTC is Tank, go figure.


----------



## glens

You know, there was some good data buried in that second image.


----------



## jason j ladue

tinman44 said:


> are you saying that you never add useless crap to a post for your count to go up? :Eye:


what does the content of a post have to do w/the # of posts? 
anyhow to answer your question- i think what you meant to axe is "are you trying to say that you never enter silly posts to pad your count?- yes. and i sincerely do think the post count on display thing is kinda silly. and no, i do not let the (potential) uselessness of my posts effect my decision to enter them. sometimes useless posts are the best...and i have more posts than some guys, who in my opinion, lend more to this site than i do. so there it is. now, where were we?


----------



## Lumberjack

glens said:


> You know, there was some good data buried in that second image.




Dang, did you just adjust the contrast or what?

Looks nice, thanks.


----------



## glens

Lumberjack said:


> Dang, did you just adjust the contrast or what?


Increased the gamma and sharpness levels, and reduced the "quality" level to something more reasonable for web page imagery.

I have the browser pipe the image to an external program for display when it's not a part of the page layout, and it's 2 keystrokes each for the gamma and sharpness changes in the other program, so no biggie.&nbsp; Usually increasing the sharpness also increases the file size, but you had the "quality" way too high to begin with.&nbsp; Note the comparative file sizes!

Glen


----------



## jason j ladue

*just needed an owlet*

old brokentop- i have been meaning to climb this white fir (190some feet tall. 6'dbh)since i moved ino my place three years ago. yesterday was the day. here's a view from up the road a couple houses


----------



## jason j ladue

here's a couple more...


----------



## jason j ladue

the house on the near side of the road w/ the cat parked out front is the same house seen in the first photo of this series, as it appeared from the tree...just for reference.


----------



## jason j ladue

my place...(from the driveway, leftward)


----------



## jason j ladue

the cracker boxes they're buliding down the road...


----------



## jason j ladue

a couple more


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's a mighty tall danged tree!


----------



## jason j ladue

lookiing the other way


----------



## jason j ladue

two more. don't worry the good stuff is still to come...


----------



## jason j ladue

this is what its all about... same tree. baby hoot owl! un-freakin-believable! talk about a humbling experience(and ticked off parents!)


----------



## jason j ladue

sorry bout the soft focus on these owl shots. i am trying to upload some footage of the nest that is _outstaning_. we'll see how it goes...


----------



## tinman44

jason how did you get in that tree? big shot? helicopter? space ship?


----------



## jason j ladue

climbed neighboring maple, lotsa limbs, about 30' up was able to hit bottom limb of that fir the w/ throwline... climb of my life i think. i was in that tree for about 3 1/2 hrs. it wasnt the time or the height so much as all the other factors involved. truly awesome day.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Did you cut that dead top out?


----------



## tinman44

bah i gave up trying to edit one of those pics but is there a pic from far off with you in the top? i thought i saw a shape in like second picture of a climber. btw yours are way bigger than mine i dont like heights and i'm trying to get over it but come on, i mean come on


----------



## jason j ladue

no, was only climbing. besides i still want a picture of myself reclined in that top "y"shaped section w/ my hands folded behind my head. i dont think anyone i know has a lens that would do a photo like that justice. i'm still fiddling w/ that video of the owls nest to see if i can post it here you guys gotta see it...


----------



## glens

Great subject matter, but you're killing me with the file sizes! Is there any way you can drop the "quality factor" down (rhetorical question)? In the attached image, I've got the originals ("quality" 90) on the right and in the left pane are copies at "quality" 65. I cannot see any difference whatsoever between any two versions of any image.

Glen

(notice the new versions all have the same displayed time stamp -- that's because I converted them all within five seconds by issuing a single command)


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yah, people have been posting huge lately.

Ya gots to resize, my brothers!


----------



## jason j ladue

sorry didnt know they were so big. they uploaded for me lickity split. and my connection isnt exactly like greased lightning. so i thought they were okay.glen dont die! hang on buddy! dontchoo _leave _ me! dammit! hold on! oops sorry. there i go actin a fool again.


----------



## tinman44

hey why dont you just get dsl or cable or something dial up is for fax machines


----------



## glens

The "physical" dimensions are possibly just a tad large if not optimum, but it's the "quality" factor that's excessive for this (and similar) venue(s).

100 to 150 kilobytes really is a reasonably comfortable upper limit.

Admittedly, when I zoom into a spot such as the open side door of the van in this shot, I can see degradation in my version as compared to yours, but I feel it's entirely acceptable. What say you? Do a direct comparison for yourself.

Glen


----------



## glens

tinman44 said:


> hey why dont you just get dsl or cable or something dial up is for fax machines


I'd love to! You gonna spring for stringing the wires or burying the fiber out near my place? Nobody else seems to want to, not even SBC, when they'd potentially have several hundred customers who'd jump on the chance as well. We all do well to get a good clean 56k, and SBC says they only guarantee 14.4k.

Glen


----------



## jason j ladue

glens said:


> SBC says they only guarantee 14.4k.Glen


seems screwy. butthey cant bring cable to my house either (w/out a bunch of $) i had a 56k connection that was not _much _ slower than my wireless dsl is right now. but i just figured HAD to have it. all techy and whatnot. i'm sure there must be something i can do to improve the download speed (software or some)


----------



## jason j ladue

glens said:


> 100 to 150 kilobytes really is a reasonably comfortable upper limit.
> 
> 
> Glen


 that's cool. i'll keep a closer eye on that # in the future.


----------



## glens

Hey, I'd go for wireless but they can't seem to find a way to reliably penetrate all these 90' hickories, oaks, maples, walnuts, elms, tulip poplars, sycamores, etc. I'm smack in the middle of with it.

Besides, what would I have to bîtch about then?


----------



## glens

Yeah, man, that's much better!


----------



## xander9727

Glen,
You complain?


----------



## jason j ladue

xander9727 said:


> Glen,
> You complain?


aw, it's just me again...


----------



## a_lopa

for a moment thyere i thought glen had brought a digital camera


----------



## tinman44

ok i'm at a friends house on dial up and now i see the problem, i will try myself to accommodate the dial up ppl


----------



## a_lopa




----------



## MasterBlaster

Heads up!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Carl, I posted those pics to show you a cut w/o an underbed.


----------



## jason j ladue

okay, i'm stupid. what's an underbed?


----------



## Old Monkey

I think he means a face cut or kerf cut. But he's not taking a big top or anything.


----------



## jason j ladue

is it the second cut on the face? looks like there is no notch on those cuts.


----------



## tinman44

jason j ladue said:


> that's cool. i'll keep a closer eye on that # in the future.



jason no offense but pictures do you justice, i mean you must be one fat sob to bend a tree over like that and you look skinny as a rail in the pic


----------



## jason j ladue

ha! tinman, yeah i'm pretty svelt. 6'0"- 170lbs. i dont bend the trees much. i'm mostly arms and legs. better for reaching way out there. about 6% body fat- there's not a whole lotta extra beef to me, but i can get up and motor around the canopy like crazy.


----------



## tinman44

easy tiger, those poor trees your bending in half how skinny do they think you are?


----------



## jason j ladue

now of all people,i would think the tinman would know a lion from a tiger. hee hee. any way, i didnt bend that tree. it barely felt me. . that tree is bent like that all the time. most of my weight was on my climb point... go look @ those pics again


----------



## Lumberjack

Here is some of what I did today, cut about 20 or so trees and ground the stumps. Mostly dead or hazardus pines.

The picture of the dude with the throw line is daniel, one of the groudies, and the other guy running the grinder is my dad.

Got a vid but its too big for AS (8.4mb or so)


----------



## MasterBlaster

I had it easy, today.


----------



## Old Monkey

Great pic! So you can balance a piece on your hand, how about your nose?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Old Monkey said:


> Great pic! So you can balance a piece on your hand, how about your nose?


----------



## MasterBlaster

I love pines! They come down so easy!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dam! I can't get no piney wood luv up in here?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Pines are so cool! 

You can stop, and contemplate...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Then you chunk that top and go home!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sorta...

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_16896.php


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, no one wants to throw down? :Eye:


----------



## Old Monkey

Throw down? I removed a 25' tall poplar in the rain/snow(couldn't feel my hand on the saw but somehow it was running), a 30' black locust with and a 20' elm with a bucket truck. If we were playing cards that would hardly be two-pair compared to your straight. It's swell being a company man.  Your big, fun pine, with its *HUGE* drop zone just serves to torment me. I was a day climber/contract guy several years ago but didn't like the whole feast or famine lifestyle; not very conducive with a family.


----------



## Old Monkey

Sorry, forgot this was a pic forum. A couple from my Cali' days. I thought there were nesting birds in the top and had kids watching me, "Daddy, what's he doing with the birdy's home?" I climbed to within 8' of the top and sent it down gingerly with a rope...no birds.  Sometimes I'm just too big of a softy.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ain't nothing to it but to do it!


----------



## MasterBlaster

'''


----------



## vharrison2

Nice shot How long did it take?


----------



## jason j ladue

master, do you _always _ work w/out a lanyard on yer saw? just noticed it here...


----------



## 056 kid

does anyone see that face on the left side of the tree. That would be worth saving.


----------



## vharrison2

yes I saw it also, I am wondering if it is the kind you can buy and put on the tree or if it was a natural occurrence


----------



## MasterBlaster

You mean that triangle face? Ha. That was natural.

No lanyard on my saws, Jason.


----------



## jason j ladue

what up 056. you been layin low or what? havent seen you in a minute...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Another day, another pine.


----------



## MasterBlaster

My "photographer" missed the top coming out.


----------



## MasterBlaster

This job was on an Army base, they cleaned it up. This piece of equipment cost $180,000 and can do 60mph. That's a backhoe folded up in the bed.


----------



## MasterBlaster

What's the friggin deal? This thread disappears from the forums page 5 minutes after I post?

Where's some pics, ya'll?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Let's get this party started, eh boys?


----------



## jason j ladue

alrighty then...


----------



## JODY MESSICK

Here Is A Pic Of Me Doin A Red Oak Td .


----------



## JODY MESSICK

How Do I Make The Pic Smaller?


----------



## MasterBlaster

http://***************/treehouse/images/smiles/dancin.gif
 Don't click!


----------



## jason j ladue

THAT is the coolest :Eye:


----------



## jason j ladue

last saturday night...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Where was that, bro?


----------



## jason j ladue

thats the back yard @ my place. had a few friends over to kick off the weenie roasting season. that chicky w/ the fire on the chains swingin' around was wild stuff...


----------



## Old Monkey

Cool pics Jason.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice colors there, OM!


----------



## Toneman

Looks like it was a awsome party Jason. 
Nice pics!


----------



## jason j ladue

i'm planning a star-studded blowout  in august or so. strippers, big ol greasy piles of bbq, rock and roll, runnin around the woods- good stuff. watch for the invite. the guest list should be complete in a month or so...


----------



## Elmore

jason j ladue said:


> i'm planning a star-studded blowout  in august or so. strippers, big ol greasy piles of bbq, rock and roll, runnin around the woods- good stuff. watch for the invite. the guest list should be complete in a month or so...


Be sure that my round-trip tickets are included


----------



## tinman44

ah yes and i will need first class tickets i am too good to fly in coach


----------



## 056 kid

hay jason, i had to get caught up on a fue important items befor the grading period ended! Thoes photos i spoke of will be posted soon!


----------



## JODY MESSICK

Here It Is Re Sized


----------



## MasterBlaster

But it's stihl a bmp...


----------



## JODY MESSICK

Whats That Mean?


----------



## MasterBlaster

JPEGS load up much quicker than BMP's. Take yur pic into Paint, and change it into a jpeg. 


_________________


----------



## JODY MESSICK

I Think I Got It Now


----------



## MasterBlaster

Can you see how much quicker that loads up now, Jody?


----------



## MasterBlaster

It sucks when I'm the only photographer!


----------



## Old Monkey

Why did you need a crane for that one?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hahahaha, I guess you can't see what's there. Why use a crane? Why not use a crane? You gonna slice and dice and hand load those trunks? And the crane takes those big logs for us.
Besides, it ain't my call. I'm the hired gun.


----------



## Old Monkey

MasterBlaster said:


> Hahahaha, I guess you can't see what's there. Why use a crane? Why not use a crane? You gonna slice and dice and hand load those trunks? And the crane takes those big logs for us.
> Besides, it ain't my call. I'm the hired gun.



Before I moved to the land of the smallish trees, we used rigging spars, blocks, bull-lines and a Hobbs drum to take the wood down in big pieces and lower it into the truck. Crane's easier on the climber though. Hired gun huh? How many different services use you in an average month?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Old Monkey said:


> Hired gun huh? How many different services use you in an average month?



What's _that_ got to do with the price of rice in China? :alien:


----------



## Old Monkey

MasterBlaster said:


> What's _that_ got to do with the price of rice in China? :alien:



Nothing. Just curious. If I've asked a sensitive question I apologize.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Like I said, I drive up to the job, and they show me the tree.


----------



## JODY MESSICK

Here Is Some Pix From Today (6 Tds)


----------



## vharrison2

nice shots


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, we can't let this party be getting dull, now!

http://***************/treehouse/images/smiles/dancin.gif


----------



## MasterBlaster

No ropes were used in the throwing of that top.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sorry. The forum's software forced me to embed these three pics.  

http://***************/treehouse/files/chunking_a_36_166.jpg

http://***************/treehouse/files/timber_140.jpg

http://***************/treehouse/files/got_you_all_in_check_211.jpg


----------



## tinman44

i am new to this so dont think i have a valid argument but why dont you stand to the side of your cut? i thought cutting straight out invited a whiplash affect and sometimes a dentist visit?


----------



## MasterBlaster

For once I dragged the camera topside. http://***************/treehouse/images/smiles/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## MasterBlaster

Now for the 2nd one.


----------



## Old Monkey

Good picts Butch! Fun for those who are home sick. You trees look fun down there. I have often taken wood down in 36' to 42' lengths. Most times I got to do trees like that, I had to false crotch the whole way down. How are you at laying those big wood chunks down flat? I augered one in one time, through the street and into the previously unseen culvert, oops.


----------



## gumneck

Thanks for the pics. Good stuff.


----------



## MasterBlaster

tinman44 said:


> i am new to this so dont think i have a valid argument but why dont you stand to the side of your cut? i thought cutting straight out invited a whiplash affect and sometimes a dentist visit?



What you are referring to is called the Catapult Effect. If you lag in making the final backcut, it will bend the entire spar. That makes for a tad bit of rough riding.

And where I position myself is extremely dynamic.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Old Monkey said:


> How are you at laying those big wood chunks down flat? I augered one in one time, through the street and into the previously unseen culvert, oops.




I've done that, it just takes practice. Know when to snipe yur underbed, or leave it alone.

Here's some of todays jobs, nothing fancy.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Geez, do we have any climbers with cameras up in here anymore? :alien: 

It's enough to make a brother 'bout give the fug up! :Eye: 

But not me!


----------



## Al Smith

I have a few pictures from top side of a tree,a tad lower,however than Butch's.[ I'm not nearly that good of a climber]These are around 30 to 35 ft up.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey, that's plenty high enough to inflict some unhappiness...


----------



## Old Monkey

MasterBlaster said:


> Geez, do we have any climbers with cameras up in here anymore? :alien:
> 
> How about climber's with Photoshop? I thought I would trick out your ride.


----------



## vharrison2

MasterBlaster said:


> Here's some of todays jobs, nothing fancy.



Just curious why the customer wanted the tree out on the first job?


----------



## MasterBlaster

The first job they were just plain stupid, and the second they were scared. Of course I'm just guessing, I don't handle the customer end of the stick.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I dug out a few old snapshots and scanned them, to show ya'll how easy it izzz... :Eye:


----------



## Old Monkey

Hey MB didn't you like my flame job on your car?


----------



## MasterBlaster

The flames were cool!


----------



## Old Monkey

Your pics cool too!


----------



## gumneck

Let's get this party started.... then you gotta have this


----------



## gumneck

then this....

This double leader had one side's top ripped out by Isabel. I know its taken a while to get to it but what can I do. Anyway hopefully you can see the split where looks to have included bark separating the two halves. I spiked up about 30 feet chunking the rotten side out. I dont intend to cut the top out of this one b/c of that split. I got a rope in it to guide it down hopefully safely from the ground. Nothing in the way.


----------



## gumneck

MB

I'm testing some resize pics. Trying to figger out Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## MasterBlaster

By jove you've got it, man!


----------



## Thor's Hammer

MasterBlaster said:


> What you are referring to is called the Catapult Effect. If you lag in making the final backcut, it will bend the entire spar. That makes for a tad bit of rough riding.
> 
> And where I position myself is extremely dynamic.



Also - If you have a fast sharp saw, cut a deep mouth first. then when you know the tops going in the right direction, cut nearly through the hinge. that way it won't drag the whole spar over. it also stops a long piece augering the deck.

I'm sure MB knows this anyway
great pics MB


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thor's Hammer said:


> I'm sure MB knows this anyway



Yah, but I didn't the first few times!


----------



## Thor's Hammer

MasterBlaster said:


> Yah, but I didn't the first few times!



Getting headbutted several times by 18'' of springy tree sure teaches you fast  
first time i think my spikes popped out aswell  my how they laughed on the ground


----------



## Thor's Hammer

only trouble with taking your camera up the tree is dropping it. DOH!


----------



## Thor's Hammer

Hey MB pretty cool - What is that your own page on arborsist.com? I'm a bit of a luddite when it comes to the web  
but ahm learnin fast  

www.thormantreespecialists.co.uk
www.thormech.com


----------



## rubberducky

Dont fall!


----------



## Thor's Hammer

rubberducky said:


> Dont fall!


Fall?


----------



## gumneck

Feel free to critique, make fun, harass, the stump evidence. This is from the pine I didn't feel comfy dropping the top.


----------



## gumneck

Another


----------



## gumneck

I spiked the side laying on the stump maybe 30' up and took the other side off first. I had been noticeing this tree was separating over the last year or so more and more.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey man, nice shot.


----------



## Lumberjack

I did a dead pine Friday. Deadest tree i have done to date.

















The tree was around 75' tall, I had to take the top out at around 35-40'. 

As I approached the point to cut it off I noticed my spikes were spreading the cracks in the tree, makes ya feel good


----------



## Old Monkey

Nice picts. What would you say the pucker factor was on that one(1-10)? You look tense. I notice when guys are nervous in a tree they hug the tree to tight, making their spurring angle too steep. If you lean back more your spurs will stay better and you'll have less chance of spurring out. Good job on that one. Dead trees are no fun! Deader trees are even more no funner!! Deadest trees are...  



Edit: Looks like a potential high tie on tree in the background. The picture may just be distorting things, but high ties on green trees makes even the most deadest of all trees a bit safer.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Only gurls take a lanyard wrap!


----------



## Old Monkey

MasterBlaster said:


> Only gurls take a lanyard wrap!


Well grow my hair out and call me Nancy 'cause I do it on slick poles like eucalyptus.


----------



## Lumberjack

Old Monkey said:


> Nice picts. What would you say the pucker factor was on that one(1-10)? You look tense. I notice when guys are nervous in a tree they hug the tree to tight, making their spurring angle too steep. If you lean back more your spurs will stay better and you'll have less chance of spurring out. Good job on that one. Dead trees are no fun! Deader trees are even more no funner!! Deadest trees are...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like a potential high tie on tree in the background. The picture may just be distorting things, but high ties on green trees makes even the most deadest of all trees a bit safer.



I was around a mid to high 6 after I got off the ground, the night before I was around an 8, if 10 is the high side.

Going up I was having a hard time getting the spikes to stick (I had shappened them prior to heading up), I had no slips on the way up, couldnt really afford any. I wasnt hugging the tree I was pushing away. Look at the pic of me at the top, I got the lean back down pat, not nervous. ALso look at the angle my right leg is making. Thanks for the constructive critisim.

The pic does do that, that tree behind the pic of me going up is about 50' or better away, in another yard to boot.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Never a double wrap!


----------



## Lumberjack

Very nice (cept the roots) sycamore I trashed after the pine.











The tree got off a cheap shot and smashed my thumb when I was blocking down the trunk. I thought about when it happened to RJS right before I did it to me.


----------



## Lumberjack

Before I headed up the pine I hid my 8 (on the scale from 1-10) well.


----------



## gumneck

You guys are brave animals. I'd a been too cheeckin to climb that one.


----------



## tinman44

yours are bigger than mine i'll tell ya. i turned down a job just like that earlier this year. i'm wondering, was it likely for that tree to fail? was it possible to tie into that other tree you were talking about. i know this may not make much sense but i'm still new to this.


----------



## Lumberjack

Questions are good

There were no trees to tie into for a TIP. I coulda made an elaborate high line to work off of (like a horizonal speedline) with trees not pictured in those pics, but it would have taken several hours to rig it up, and it would use many many feet of rope. Basically it would have been impractical.

As to the tree failing: The pole was very very hard and brittle. What we couldnt tell before the climb was how well the roots were supporting the tree. When the top hit the ground the top 15-20 feet exploded and the rest was broken into several pieces. The spar was flopped and broke into 3 peices. After I was heading up the tree I felt resonably safe, but when I got near where I took out the top I noticed the cracks spreading (vertical cracks). My spikes entering the wood was making the trunk spread at the cracks and I want crazy about that due to one, the tree failing (unlikely) or a barber chair (also unlikely). I made my notch (humbolt) and the backcut then gave the que to pull the top over, after it was commited to the direction I cut the hinge nearly through to minimize the movement of the spar. It worked well, the spar didnt move as the top came off. Then I hear a group of onlookers across the street in a front yard applaud and cheer, I hadnt notived them before.

We limbed the tree using my spider wire (throwline) and very light pressure to break off all the limbs, no more than 15 lbs.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Carl, you outta reverse the direction you have your spur pad straps going. You might like that better.


----------



## Lumberjack

Butch, I have tried that before, but I didnt give it much a chance. What advantage is there to it?

Right now the spikes buckle is on the outside of my leg, tightening as I pull forward. Your saying make it so i pull back to tighten them? I will give it a shot.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea, just thread them through the other way. It will streamline you a 'lil more, IMO.


----------



## JODY MESSICK

*a few pix from friday*

pix from friday


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ya'll's hackberrys look way different than they do down here.

Cool pics, thanks!


----------



## ozy365

Jody
Do you have a lot of equipment floating into electrical lines or am I losing some perspective from the pictures? I am so freakin hesitant around lines that I keep passing on jobs with stuff in that kind of proximity. Just looking for info...rocking pics.


----------



## JODY MESSICK

they were cable and phone service lines the triplex power wire was up higher but i work around power lines everyday i am very safe around them.


----------



## JODY MESSICK

i usually work around 34.5kv lines for va power


----------



## tinman44

not sure about where you were working but here in the south you can get a triplex dropped just for your tree job, and i believe (never had too) you can drop cable and bell yourself.


----------



## MasterBlaster

We do it all the time around here. Just give them a 'lil notice.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Lumberjack, those are some fantasticly clear pictures you have taken and the color is right on!
John


----------



## Lumberjack

Thanks John.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Carl, sometimes I get as much enjoyment out of taking pictures as I do out of working in the woods.
Anyway, here's an action shot of Gaston Dupriere of Quebec.
John


----------



## a_lopa

been too busy for taking pictures,anyhow heres an il timed shot and some "grey gold"well free to local miller.this wood is like real heavy, and a good test of how sharp your saw really is.


----------



## Marky Mark

Here's the mess I was working on lastnite, you see John this is why I can't talk on the phone and work. Even if all these wires were tagged I would stil have a hard time figuring which one goes where.


----------



## eyeinstine

???? Marky, thats BAD! And i thought my jungle behind the home entertainment system was bad! 
Hey, i like the chain of interconnected surge strips you got going there. Does that meet electrical code up that way?!?!  

Ron


----------



## Gypo Logger

Ron, that makes my entertainment system look neet, but look at the back of my computer!
Barky, I suppose that's the system from which you have been sending me and Choppermom all that hatemail! Ya slimey lil creep!
Anyway, if you look in the picture I have imbedded you will see that burried at the bottom of the heap that I do infact have high speed internet, however, if you knew what you were doing you would have had me hooked up and running, but Noooooooo..!
It's hard to get good help over the net!
John


----------



## eyeinstine

Good pic John.. You beat me too it! My camera wasnt handy on the my last post, as i had intended to shot the back of my computer deck, and then behind my TV/Entertainment system..

keep up the great pics.. 

Ron


----------



## gumneck

Did two dead pines yesterday afterwork. The one on the ground was dust about twenty feet up so I just put a line on it and persuaded it down. For reference, stump diameter at cut was 30 inches.


----------



## gumneck

the stump...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sweet!


----------



## Gypo Logger

Good job Gumneck! I bet there would be alot of boards in that stick. Would make some beautiful harvest tables.
John


----------



## matthias

:alien:


----------



## gumneck

Gypo Logger said:


> Good job Gumneck! I bet there would be alot of boards in that stick. Would make some beautiful harvest tables.
> John



This was for a friend. I regrettably didn't save it for my alaskan. Went to the curb diced up. Gypo I've got 10 yellow pine logs, 2 red cedars,some pear and black cherry at my house on pallets waiting to get ripped. One side of the log in pic was mush. Hated to dice it but have so much already and more will be falling.


----------



## Marky Mark

eyeinstine said:


> ???? Marky, thats BAD! And i thought my jungle behind the home entertainment system was bad!
> Hey, i like the chain of interconnected surge strips you got going there. Does that meet electrical code up that way?!?!
> 
> Ron



It's all good those surges are connected to battery back-up's. That's what is know as industry standard.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Back on topic, here's a sapling that decided to die right next to this guy's house...

http://***************/treehouse/files/oak_1_303.jpg


----------



## MasterBlaster

But it really wasn't much of a problem, using the 17 and all.  

http://***************/treehouse/files/oak_2_584.jpg

It's off to the side...


----------



## MasterBlaster

This was a nice butt to lay down.  

http://***************/treehouse/files/oak_3_367.jpg


----------



## tophopper

MB- your changin there ways!

I see a petzl helmet there, good job man!


----------



## MasterBlaster

For sure. This guy is pretty cool to work with. I billed him for 3.25 hours.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Now all he has to do is clean this up and grind the stump! :angel: 

http://***************/treehouse/files/oak_4_844.jpg


----------



## MasterBlaster

Another easy day, just a tad on the hot side!

http://***************/treehouse/files/before_160.jpg


----------



## MasterBlaster

I love leaving em like this!

http://***************/treehouse/files/after_186.jpg

Did I say it was hot today?


----------



## vharrison2

Hot hot hot


----------



## Ekka

*pic of 100 year old ficus middle of town*

As it pissed down this morning I took a pic of our 100+ year old ficus in the middle of town.


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's cool, Eric!


----------



## Ekka

*Out with timberbeast & co today*

Plenty of cool pics


----------



## Ekka

*Arbor friendly playground*


----------



## timberbeast

*Ekka's Truck*

Check out this big green bird that landed in the back of Ekka's truck.

Timberbeast


----------



## Ekka

*More wild turkey*

This turkey crossed our paths today


----------



## timberbeast

*Be Careful of the Rigging*

Massive 51 year old Ficus Tree

BONSAI!!! (Australia)


----------



## MasterBlaster

What the heck type of brush is that in Ekka's truck?


----------



## darkstar

master what did u charge for the ...leave it laying job i think u said 3.25 hours ? where he does the removal and stump grinding next to the white house


----------



## Ekka

MasterBlaster said:


> What the heck type of brush is that in Ekka's truck?



The same sort that's in the trailer


----------



## vharrison2

Palm fronds!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

No wonder I didn't recognize em! Palms ain't allowed around these parts.


----------



## Ekka

But can your stump grinder do this?


----------



## vharrison2

Ekka, that is a pretty piece of wood. Hey, what type of chipper do you use?


----------



## Ekka

I have contractors chip for me, either a Vemeer BC 1000 or BC 1400 just depends on location and size. 

But golden rule of thumb, everybody avoids chipping palms.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Check out Thor's 'lil boy discovering his dad's loader...

http://***************/treehouse/files/55cg0120_868.jpg

http://***************/treehouse/files/55cg0121_103.jpg

http://***************/treehouse/files/55cg0123_187.jpg

http://***************/treehouse/files/2005_0621image0003_177.jpg


----------



## MasterBlaster

THIS is the best shot! 


http://***************/treehouse/files/2005_0621image0004_179.jpg

As you were! 



http://***************/treehouse/files/2005_0621image0004_179.jpg

As you were!


----------



## Thor's Hammer

Nice one Butch, Cheers


----------



## MasterBlaster

Whaddoya mean? It's _you_ with the cute kid!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here's the new hand I hired today. He handled the saw pretty well, tomorrow I'll put him on the bushhog.


----------



## a_lopa

http://***************/treehouse/files/picture_378__medium__167.jpg


----------



## Ekka

Better than Ferris Bueller's ... check out Timberbeast & Ekka's day off!

Click here


----------



## Ekka

*They don't have these in Alaska!*

Video of Timberbeast & Ekka slayen'em

Just click here and enjoy the ride


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool video, bro! I think there's maybe three of us here that have cable. ;>}


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter

Thats really cool. Chopping down tree and Jet somehow go really well together.


----------



## Ekka

New and improved version of Timberbeast & Ekka video.

This ones 4.63meg and 3.40mins long

Well worth a look, meet the crew, just click on it

New & Improved Timberbeast & Ekka video


----------



## eyeinstine

Hey Ekka,

Who's the guy with the Iditarod shirt on in the Zoo video?

Not much dog sledding around those parts.. There is a snow race on top of some mountain that gets some snow over there though...

Great vid's!

Ron


----------



## Ekka

That's Timberbeast from Alaska, he's visiting for a bit, great guy and it's awesome working with him.

He lives in McGrath Alaska, only 350 population and is a volunteer for the sled race that runs thru his town every year ... talk about wilderness!


----------



## eyeinstine

Yup, i know of McGrath, I have a few internet friends from there.. It is a very dog friendly/musher friendly community.. If i could only convince my wife to move there, me and the dogs would be much happier! And i could have a few more dogs to boot!

Ron


----------



## a_lopa

aussie burger...beetroot and pineapple or its not on


----------



## a_lopa

a few snow pics from mt baw baw.


----------



## a_lopa

the joys of not owning a bucket truck LMAO!!snip the branch off


----------



## John Stewart

jimmyq said:


> nice pictures Aussie. are you done with the snow for the year?



Ditto!


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

here's one of me and my buddy after we layed down some oaks for a footbridge, I'm the one on the right.


----------



## Onelick

Sizzle,
Looks like 'shot crew project work.... which 'shot crew?


----------



## pantheraba

Sizzle-Chest said:


> here's one of me and my buddy after we layed down some oaks for a footbridge, I'm the one on the right.



What an idiot!!! But pretty funny....


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

pantheraba said:


> What an idiot!!! But pretty funny....



ya like that? THEN YOU'LE LOVE THIS!!!!!


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Here's some locust tree's I dumped. I know i got rugged good looks, like a chizzled mountain man. I was cutting one of those locusts and I started shooting sparks. Come to find out a butter knife grew into it. Thats right, a butter knife. . .


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

and a few from the Forest Circus. That pine came down about 3 mintues after that picture was taken, probly wasnt the best place to be standing. 

ps. onelick, that was actually a type 2 crew, but we were IA qualified.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Here are some completely random ones. The first is Octopus Tree, a Sitka Spruce up near Tillamook Oregon. The next is another huge Sitka Spruce I visited on the ORegon coast.


----------



## a_lopa

after polishing my hard hat and getting drenched dropped a few gums,even lambert logging could have handled this job,haha 

this is very close to the most southern part of the mainland,going to be a vinyard.


----------



## Ekka

I like the reverse your 4wd pull to so you can watch the action.

Nice fishing rods on the front there mate.


----------



## vharrison2

Santa wants to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!


----------



## matthias




----------



## xander9727

Wow.....that last pic looks cooooold.....


----------



## matthias

Tautline and running boline.


----------



## a_lopa

after seeing that bucket pic ill never complain about working in the cold again.


----------



## Redbull

Nice little leave-lay job today.


----------



## Redbull

Here's some more.


----------



## xander9727

Redbull,
Don'tcha mean Lay and leave.


----------



## Redbull

I guess you could look at it that way.I just tell them I leave it where it lays and they gotta clean it up. I'm just glad I didn't lay them on the house or garage like they did with the Elm that they took down themselves. You can see the nice dent they left in the garage roof in the background of the first pic.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

*Oops!*

Oops!


----------



## kf_tree

Mike Maas said:


> Oops!
> 
> 
> it was like that!!!! i swear!!!!


----------



## bottlefed89

I went and looked at the job too, I think their mishap is what prompted them into hiring a pro. Some people have to learn the hard way.......


----------



## Redbull

Mike, that limb you circled is on the Pin Oak that I felled. The customer had removed some of the lower limbs themselves as you can tell by the nice clean cuts. That dent was caused by an Elm tree that was at the corner of that garage, another homeowner special. I guess they decided enough was enough and called a pro.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

kf_tree said:


> Mike Maas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!
> 
> 
> it was like that!!!! i swear!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You called it KF! Hahaha!
Click to expand...


----------



## rbtree

That garage looks like a Mike Maas special.....


----------



## Redbull

FINE, I DID IT! I BROKE THE GARAGE! I SUCK! THIS PARTY SUCKS I'M GOING HOME!


----------



## xander9727

I thought you'd give us wings.


----------



## Redbull

xander9727 said:


> I thought you'd give us wings.



 That's funny, cause that's where I got the name. I have a serious addiction to that stuff. It's like crack in a can!


----------



## xander9727

I buy it by the case at Sam's.


----------



## Redbull

Mmmmm....Redbull! 
I used to own a record store, and when I closed it, I had 24 cases of the stuff left. That's when it all started!!


----------



## Bodean

What does that s**t do to your teeth?
never had it, never will.
If you want a rush, sniff a bunch of water up your nose.  

D.


----------



## xander9727

It doesn't give me a rush. It does make me more alert........so does Mountain Dew.......but if I drink a two leader of it, I get an upset stomach. One 10 oz can of redbull gives the same effect but doesn't upset my stomach.......or make me have to urinate.....a lot.

Bodean,
I only sniff salt water......when my nose is clogged.

If I want to get high, I'll put my saddle on.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

xander9727 said:


> If I want to get high, I'll put my saddle on.



I dont know why, but that reminds me of something marge simpson once said, "The only thing I'm high on is love...love for my son and daughters. Yes, a little LSD is all I need."


----------



## matthias

From the Tautline to the Blake's and now the Schwabisch.


----------



## xander9727

Give the distel a try......they're very similar but I like the way the distel lays better.

My $.02


----------



## a_lopa

damm ants


----------



## matthias

That second shot is darn near an award winner in my opinion.


----------



## a_lopa

but wait theres more


----------



## matthias

xander9727 said:


> Give the distel a try......they're very similar but I like the way the distel lays better.
> 
> My $.02



And so I did. Thanks for the advice Xander.


----------



## xander9727

Glad I could help.

Hey, what's all that white stuff on the ground?


----------



## matthias

Diverse weather conditions breed character. In other words, dealing with winter weather gives me an excuse for being an a-hole.


----------



## pbtree

matthias said:


> Diverse weather conditions breed character. In other words, dealing with winter weather gives me an excuse for being an a-hole.


----------



## xander9727

HMMMMMM.........that's what happened in New Orleans.:monkey:


----------



## wradman

*my turn*

sicamous b.c.


----------



## wradman

*three valley gap*

i like this one


----------



## xtremetrees

Thats awsome bro, look at them notches dog, thats really sumpin and weekly im sure. I been say that last 1 inch strip of holding wood its a perfect scenairo. Whats the H and P for Hardwood, pine?

Awsome photos, dude.


----------



## ranger

We always marked any potential houselogs with an H, if they looked nice and straight with little taper. Easier and faster for the shovel to sort on the landing. Matt


----------



## wradman

*h logs*

good call


----------



## NeTree

So, no one wants to party anymore?


----------



## rb_in_va

NeTree said:


> So, no one wants to party anymore?



Nope. Where you been?

Welcome back Erik!


----------



## xander9727

I feel like I'm a dull boy lately.


----------



## xtremetrees

Dull is as dull does zander hows that MRSA you had?
Ive tried to post at MB site but its moved into a chat or sumpin.


----------



## xander9727

I was referring to "The Shining". Where Jack wrote.

"All work and no play, makes Jack a dull boy".


I've been working a lot lately and haven't had much time off.


----------



## trimmmed

NeTree said:


> So, no one wants to party anymore?



Hi Butch!


----------



## trimmmed

An analogy of a dog and a hydrant comes to mind.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It's been a long time, brothers.

This was a cool job. 80 ton doing the lifting, 17 moving me around.

You can tell from the second pic why it couldn't be climbed/rigged.


----------



## Mastermind

Hello Butch.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yo, Randy!


----------



## Pelorus

Good to see you here Butch!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I never really left, my friend!


----------



## Ed*L

MasterBlaster said:


> I never really left, my friend!


 
Different seeing you here.....



Ed


----------



## Mastermind

I'm hoping to see all the forum "competition" be a thing of the past. There are several great forums, this is just one of many.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Why are all the pics gone from this thread? Is it because of the hackers?


----------



## Hinerman

MasterBlaster said:


> I never really left, my friend!



That is one of the best pics I have seen on any forum.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thanks, Hinerman. It was a pine top lifted out by a forty ton.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It sure would be nice if all the pics in this thread were still here.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Doesn't anyone post work pics anymore?


----------



## Darin

MasterBlaster said:


> Doesn't anyone post work pics anymore?


Not of old ladies....lol


----------



## MasterBlaster

???


----------



## Darin

Just being a smart ass. It is kinda weird nobody posts pics much.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

got close to 40 yards of chips out of this White Pine


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## MasterBlaster

Wow, that pine looks like an oak!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Yeah it was a shame to cut it down but the golf course it was on was Being reconfigured and it was in the middle of the new fairway 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## MasterBlaster

[quote="Darin]It is kinda weird nobody posts pics much.[/quote]

It kinda sucks how the image uploader resizes the pic so small. At first I thought clicking on it would enlarge it, but no - that didn't do it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

trimmmed said:


> Hi Butch!


 
Good-bye and good riddance!


----------



## MasterBlaster

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Yeah it was a shame to cut it down but the golf course it was on was Being reconfigured and it was in the middle of the new fairway


 
At least it wasn't a topping job, LOL!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I was honored by G.F. Beranek, who filmed this. I was just coming back from having my foot crushed and having to lay in bed for 8 weeks, and glad to be working!


----------



## snowyman

MasterBlaster said:


> It kinda sucks how the image uploader resizes the pic so small. At first I thought clicking on it would enlarge it, but no - that didn't do it.



I clicked on those pictures you posted and they came up real big, nice pics.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nah, mate... THIS is big!

In the hole!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

It sucks how there are no more arborists at Arboristsite. I miss the old days...






We posted pics!!!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Lightning struck Pine with a nice view









Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Anybody have a grinder I can borrow lol






Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## MasterBlaster

That would be a fun stump to grind!!!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Going at that tree beaver style 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## MasterBlaster

Breaktime!!!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

MasterBlaster said:


> Breaktime!!!


Do that all the time feels good on the back 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Tight squeeze






Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Anybody have a grinder I can borrow lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP


My Carlton 8018 would handle that little fella

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster

Too bad it wasn't three trees - the other two could be the peace sign and the finger.


----------



## a_lopa

Little pines


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## a_lopa

A few pines over a road,had to chain on to the digger to not slip down the hill.


----------



## a_lopa

1200HP Chipper/grinder


----------



## a_lopa




----------



## MasterBlaster

Just say no to tobacco, gentlemen!


----------



## rbtree

Howsa about whacky tobaccy?


----------



## MasterBlaster

God bless Colorado!


----------



## a_lopa




----------



## a_lopa




----------



## a_lopa




----------



## a_lopa




----------



## a_lopa




----------



## a_lopa




----------



## MasterBlaster

Float...


----------



## Hinerman

a_lopa said:


> View attachment 325666



Holy Cow....you need a bigger saw!!!!!


----------



## a_lopa

Ready for action!


----------



## a_lopa

Hot day 44c,But not as hot as in the hydroponic houses!!!


----------



## a_lopa

Hinerman said:


> Holy Cow....you need a bigger saw!!!!!




bigger digger!!!! beat's bigger saws!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

a_lopa said:


> View attachment 328185
> 
> 
> Hot day 44c,But not as hot as in the hydroponic houses!!!


What's the height reach on that bucket

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_lopa

2treeornot2tree said:


> What's the height reach on that bucket
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




That one is 17.5 meters.

Telescopic fly boom that goes over centre.

Insulated to 66kv


----------



## a_lopa

BIG CRANE DAY 3860kgs this pick and 50ft long


----------



## ReggieT

a_lopa said:


> View attachment 325668


What are they?


----------



## ReggieT

MasterBlaster said:


>



RIVETING- A REAL STUD 4 SURE!!!


----------



## a_lopa

ReggieT said:


> What are they?




Hi Reggie they are Bunya pine cones, quite heavy and high up in the tree.

http://www.news.com.au/national/bun...e-of-watermelons/story-e6frfkvr-1226287770052


----------



## ReggieT

a_lopa said:


> Hi Reggie they are Bunya pine cones, quite heavy and high up in the tree.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/national/bun...e-of-watermelons/story-e6frfkvr-1226287770052


Wow....unfreakin real...looks edible...kinda.
By God...the thing does have nutritional value...just Goggled it!


----------



## Deleted member 110241

A different looking Birch tree.
3 buildings and 3 power lines surrounding it...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Such a powerful picture!







And the fella lived!!!


----------



## Mastermind

Hello Butch....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey, buddy! Believe it or not, this was once a hopping thread. Then, all the pics disappeared.


----------



## Mastermind

The whole place is dying. 

The chainsaw forum is a mere shell of what it once was.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It's like the people here aren't 'real.' It didn't used to be that way...


----------



## Thornton

MasterBlaster said:


> It's like the people here aren't 'real.' It didn't used to be that way...


That hurt my feelings


----------



## MasterBlaster

What can I say? I call a spade a spade.


----------



## Mastermind

And a diamond a diamond.


----------



## rb_in_va

MasterBlaster said:


> Hey, buddy! Believe it or not, this was once a hopping thread. Then, all the pics disappeared.



Looks like quite a bit has changed here.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## a_lopa

Rockn on DOWN UNDER with a great machine from CBI made in New Hampshire USA


----------



## a_lopa

Landclearing 1 man operation.


----------



## a_lopa

STILL doing the tree stuff too.


----------



## a_lopa

MasterBlaster said:


> It's like the people here aren't 'real.' It didn't used to be that way...




Yah bit like your ''blog''


----------



## a_lopa

Grinding HARD wood

Grinding waste wood and green waste


----------



## a_lopa




----------



## jefflovstrom

Who let you in here? Go back where nobody wants you, 
Jeff,


----------



## aramaland

MasterBlaster said:


> A typical day in the life of the Blaster....


let's go....waiting


----------

